# The Long Cold Winter Commuter Support Thread



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Who else rides through the rain, sleet, snow, cold and dark of winter? We've begun our decent into the cold, dark months, the headlight is becoming a necessity, and it will be April or May before I am wearing shorts in the morning again. This morning it was 39 degrees...chilly, but nothing compared to what January will be like. I've been doing the year-round thing for 4 years now, and I have had no one to share the experience with. I thought it would be a good idea to have a thread where we could share war stories through the winter. 

Personally, I'm out there every day that the roads are plowed. I missed 5 days two years ago due to snow/ice, and 41 days last year because I broke my leg snowboarding. I keep track of my 'driving days' to work, and weather is no excuse (unless I use 4wd to get to work, I should have ridden). I always start to wonder during this time of year how cold it will get, and how long and dark the winter will seem. I also never forget the first day in the spring that the sun comes up during my bike ride to work. Glorious. 

Who else has made this kind of commitment, and how cold will your winter probably get? I think the coldest I've done is low single digits...I don't think it's been below zero for me yet, but that's a definate possibility. I have done 4 or 5 degrees a couple of times. 

Let the winter begin! Who's in this with me?


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

Today is the first rain of fall here in the Puget Sound lowlands. Right now I am dealing w/ mounting a headlght around a handlebar bag. Later hassle will be deciding when/if to bother w/ mounting studded tires for the black ice season between Thanksgiving and New Year's (went on for months last year, usually it's only a week or 2). I know cry me a river it's not quite Duluth (pretty much never gets down even to the teens F) but...


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

You guys have my deepest respect! I just started commuting around Phoenix....the cold days are in the 60's....and it doesn't really rain. Not sure if I could hold onto my dedication in other parts of the country. Our calendar is kinda flipped...riding thru the 110 degree days in the summer are the big challenge.


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll be commuting by bike for the first time this winter. It was pretty cold this morning...almost frost cold. My toes were very cold all the way in (12.5 mi). Time to get some neoprene booties. I also need some full-finger gloves and a balaclava. The rest of me was okay. Rain shell and long sleeve poly shirt worked well enough and my Pearl Izumi AmFIB tights were awesome. Here in Oregon, we get a lot of rain so that's my primary concern. I'm not going to ride 25 miles on ice.


----------



## fredfight (Apr 9, 2007)

*me too!*

i have made it a goal to ride at least 4 out of the 5 days of the work week to work... it's 17 miles one way... so it's great for saving gas, staying in shape, and getting the message out to others that there are other ways of expending energy in a friendly, non-war for oil type manner... anyway, my question, and i'm sure this is not new... is how do i stay warm and dry on the bike through the rains here in oregon... i have rain gear now... but i still get some bleed through onto my pants and shorts... my upper body too also does not stay perfectly dry... and my gloves, which i've tried neoprene and others, once wet and with the wind.. are freezing... i just switched to gortex socks and they're a little better on my feet.. but my toes still get cold about 30 minutes into the ride...and pointers, words of wisdom?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Going on four years havn't missed a day....unless I go out of town, maybe 20 days in total.

It is faster to ride in then fight traffic on a cold snowy day..

Coldest -35 C without wind chill, had a 40 km/h wind in my face down the hill at 50 km/hr...

But really if your dressed right it isn't too bad.

The toughest part is fighting the car snot snow with deep ruts, gotta sit back and use your hips...


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

fredfight said:


> anyway, my question, and i'm sure this is not new... is how do i stay warm and dry on the bike through the rains here in oregon... i have rain gear now... but i still get some bleed through onto my pants and shorts... my upper body too also does not stay perfectly dry... and my gloves, which i've tried neoprene and others, once wet and with the wind.. are freezing... i just switched to gortex socks and they're a little better on my feet.. but my toes still get cold about 30 minutes into the ride...and pointers, words of wisdom?


The right fenders make a huge difference. Also anything that you can afford with goretex (pants, jacket)...there's nothing better in terms of being waterproof and letting you breathe, so you're not a sweat fest underneath. I've been through several sets of gloves...my current ones have gore windstopper fabric...they are like softshell material...they do get wet in a nasty rain, but they still block the wind, so it's not cold like it would be. They are Manzella brand. I wear snowboarding shells over them when it's below about 20 degrees.

I wear a goretex jacket with a hood, and I wear the hood under my helmet. I have goretex pants, which work well, but still dump water onto your feet. I use neoprene socks...my shoes get soaked, but the feet stay dry, and they do a good job cutting the wind. I think they're warmer than the booties that go over the shoes.


----------



## fmdj (Nov 7, 2007)

Ah, I remember riding in that kind of stuff in Colorado. I'll still be commuting this winter, but in Vegas I guess that isn't such a big deal. I agree with bigdudecycling though. This summer was not much fun. I think the hottest I commuted in was 115. Ugh

Stay warm and dry out there guys!


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I live in Wisconsin and don't use cars. I'm out there everyday. Luckily my class schedule this semester is such that I can sleep through the mornings. Class at 1pm everyday.


----------



## bergerandfries (Aug 14, 2008)

Here in Big D, it is doable. There's got to be some upside to all that heat in summer....


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

*UP, Michigan*

I've been commuting averaging 4-5 days a week since March of this year. Here in Marquette, on Lake Superior, it's not unusual to have winters of 200" to 300", possibly up to 400" of snow on a really heavy year.

I'll probably commute into December, but will probably not make it all winter. Our second kid is due at the end of the year, and shuttling a newborn and a 2 year old around in the chariot won't really work in deep snow..

I have to second the fenders though, they really make wet or snowy commutes 100% better. A few wet toes is a lot better than wet pants, wet shirt, etc. With the right layers, riding all winter isn't too bad. It sure is hard on drivetrain parts though, with all the wet/dry freeze thaw cycles.

Plum


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

You guys are getting me depressed. It's early fall!


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Been commuting since winter of '01/'02, and only the too-slick road conditions get me off the bike. Usually, that costs me a month or so over the period of mid-Dec. to mid-Feb. Snow too deep, or icy surfaces, just don't get it for me. That's what buses are for.

Winter-weight tights under the work clothes, and the nylon rainsuit over them, at least the lowers -- all-weather jacket down to about +10F; layered coat below that. Poly winter socks, sometimes over my wicking Starter ankle-highs, keep the toes good. Ski mask and/or microfiber balaclava under the helmet.

Fenders, absolutely!


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

Three years here in lower SW Michigan. Yeeuppp, fenders are a must. IMO, so is a winter beater bike if you do a lot of commuting. Something with midrange level components like Deore or Alivio. They're heavy but they're dependable and they work. Most important for me, replacement parts are just a lot cheaper.


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

Hot Toddies.

Caz


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

I'll keep it up through the winter, though I'll have to get up earlier with the slightly slower commute times and the possibility of having to shovel the walk before I leave. My winter beater is my year-round commuter so I'm all set!

I expect to have dark commutes on the way to work and temps in the teens and twenties for the norm and 30s and 40s and twilight for the way home for the majority of winter.

The coldest I've commuted in was low single digits, my hands got pretty cold that day and I was screaming every once in a while to make them feel better (hey it made me feel better a least),

I have ridden in sub-zero weather, but it was also sunny, so it wasn't nearly as bad as my 5:30 a.m. single digit rides.

I've got a few new pieces of gear for this winter so I'm looking forward to trying them out when the cold comes.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

*admittedly a short commute....*

only 30 minutes when dry, more when wet/slippery, so I'll be trying to ride as much as I can this year. 
Helps to clear the noggin before I get to work too. 

Down to -10 celsius is easy, past -20 gets really hard, more because of driver hurry (read: not paying attention and not expecting cyclists).
(between -10 and -20 is a toss-up depending on personal factors  )

We'll be above -20 most of the time this year but quite frankly, when I see a windchill wanting of -47 degrees I just bundle up and suffer on public transport! 
Tires seem way more damaged at the end of a season, between the temperature shifts, the salt damage, and getting to sit outside in the snow all day while I'm at work... sure it's not good for them. 

EDIT: so shortly after reading through several of these "winter commuting" threads I got the urge to make myseld a nice mint tea with honey... which bring me to a question, I've jury-rigged a coffee cup holder on my bars, anyone else have good suggestions for warm fluid intake while riding?
I've heard that you can fill a camelback with hot coffee (or whatever) and there's an insulatable tube covering or something, anyone know how well it works below -20 celsius? 
any home-brewed solutions?


----------



## klohiq (Mar 22, 2008)

while I won't be doing it this year, I may try it next year. Bought 2 gary fisher hkek mountain bikes and have slowly been moding them to make them useful for commuting. My issue this year is I'm about 20 miles from work (one way) and it's a lot of hills to contend with. In normal weather it's about an hour and a half. In the snow I'm sure it could be add an hour or so. I also work a late second shift which means my entire commute is in the dark...Something as simple as a light bulb burning out could make my commute even longer.

In the spring though, I'll be about 10 miles from work - closer if I can find a place with decent rent in town. Even in the dark, 10 miles isn't that bad...Under a half hour if I push myself.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

I cycled to work this morning with a temp of 38 F. Dry and clear for a change.

It will start to snow soon and I can't wait!


----------



## farmerfrederico (Nov 8, 2007)

*Can't wait for winter!!!*

I was just saying to one of my friends...I can't wait for the roads the get snowy. I live in Iowa and have been winter commuting for many winters now.

Two winters ago I put on my first studded tire...mounted it up front on my cyclocross bike with full fenders. This went well, slid around in the back abit, but I didn't like having gears...froze up a couple of times.

Last winter I road an old mountain bike frame fixed gear with an ENO hub. No snow tires, just regular mountain treads and full fenders again. Slipped around a bit, but really enjoyed fixed gear in the snow.

This year I'm building my dream commuter...Karate monkey, fixed gear, cascadia fenders, swapable wheelset with my other 29er, BB7's, big apples for the non-winter months, and nokian extreme 294's for snow and ice but with the ability to swap to regular mountain tread with the regular 29er wheelset if snow and ice melt away for a week or two.

I'll post photos when I've got it built, two weeks or so. Running tomicogs on my SS hubs. Probably run 36/17


----------



## Pabs (Aug 4, 2007)

I commute all winter as long as the roadways are halfway decent. I love it. The coldest I've ridden was -20 F. There's no bad weather, only bad clothing.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

farmerfrederico said:


> This year I'm building my dream commuter...Karate monkey, fixed gear, cascadia fenders, swapable wheelset with my other 29er, BB7's, big apples for the non-winter months, and nokian extreme 294's for snow and ice but with the ability to swap to regular mountain tread with the regular 29er wheelset if snow and ice melt away for a week or two.


That will be a very sweet set-up. Please do post pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## redandy (Oct 14, 2004)

If there's one good thing about NOVA weather, I guess it's that we don't get either extreme. It rarely gets over 100 or below about 20. In Jan-Feb I do usually miss a couple days though because it just isn't safe to ride if the streets are icy -- more because of the drivers than the streets themselves.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Oct 25, 2006)

Winter's a good ways off here in the DC area but this will be my third year commuting straight through the winter. I average 4 days a week, 22mi r/t, most of the year but have been closer to the 50% range the past 2 Jan/Feb's, due to the fact that our MUP's are crappily plowed and tend to thaw/re-freeze multiple times after each storm...just not worth it sometimes.

The key is layers. That, and envisioning myself stuck in car traffic on days I hesitate to hop on the bike.


----------



## striegel (Dec 24, 2007)

This will be my second winter commuting by bicycle. Since I started in early December last year, I'm feeling pretty well prepared.

My daily routine has been honed over the past months and I might just be able to claim a cycle commuting century. That's a notion I just recently encountered on bikejournal.com, where over the course of a year you bike 100 days to work and back.

Right now I'm at 88 days, including today. February and March were not good months for me. But September has been the best ever with 19 out of a total of 21.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

I commuted to work all summer (I was only working weekends where it was feasible), it was glorious. Only 14 miles round-trip but made for a fantastic way to start my day. I had a bad motorcycle crash on the racetrack in the beginning of this month and it had been 29 days since I last rode my bike.

Started commuting again yesterday. With today that makes 2 days where I've been sane, rested, and myself. I'm building up a CX frame for the winter (I won't put my Ferrous through these Wisco winters!) and plan on joining you all in being as-car-free-as-possible for my daily work needs.

Can't wait for Winter. It's going to be great.


----------



## dskunk (Jan 13, 2004)

I started commuting in `93 but didn`t make it through a winter until `96. I ride most days through the winter although I am getting better at knowing when I would be happier taking the bus. There`s not a lot of incentive to take the bus since it takes a quite a bit longer and then I have to put up with all the comments at work ( You didn`t ride to work today? What are you?, a wimp? etc.), but occasionally the roads are bad enough that it just doesn`t make sense to ride. I`ve also left an old winter coat at work for years just so I don`t get stuck having to ride home (although it`s fairly easy these days to check the weather so I normally have a pretty good idea of what`s heading our way).
My goal this winter is to work out a good alternative to a cycling jacket. I wore a Gortex jacket from MEC for about ten years. It worked, but the last two jackets that I`ve bought have not been successful. If I can`t work out an alternative I think I`m going to end up with a ShowersPass jacket .....It`s no wonder I`m not rich, there`s always these bike things to buy.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

That Geo Guy said:


> I commuted to work all summer (I was only working weekends where it was feasible), it was glorious. Only 14 miles round-trip but made for a fantastic way to start my day. I had a bad motorcycle crash on the racetrack in the beginning of this month and it had been 29 days since I last rode my bike.


I broke my leg snowboarding last winter. I was off the bike for most of Jan-Feb...That first day back on the bike in February was something like 10 degrees F...I was sore, my knee was in pain and didn't want to bend, I wasn't conditioned to the cold...it was glorious. Everyone around me thought I was nuts for getting back on the bike so soon, but I bet you understand.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

dskunk said:


> My goal this winter is to work out a good alternative to a cycling jacket. I wore a Gortex jacket from MEC for about ten years. It worked, but the last two jackets that I`ve bought have not been successful. If I can`t work out an alternative I think I`m going to end up with a ShowersPass jacket .....It`s no wonder I`m not rich, there`s always these bike things to buy.


Check out a softshell jacket by any of your standard mountain wear/backpacking companies...Columbia, Mountain Hardware, The North Face, Patagonia, REI, etc... I've been using a Columbia softshell for the past couple winters with nothing but a jersey under it, down to single digit temps, and it's been great. I've been caught in a few downpours also, and it's great in the rain. Most of them are waterproof/breathable, and stretch more than goretex. They can get expensive, but I found mine at campmor.com for 50 bucks. It doesn't have a drop tail, but other than that it's a perfect cycling jacket.


----------



## edmoloco (Feb 18, 2004)

I'v been doing it for 7 years now. Didn't make it through the first winter but have not missed one after. Put my fenders on last week and bought a new front flasher. The cold is not the problem here, its the rain. I gave up on rain gear, if its really water proof I'm soaked in sweat at the top of the hill. If its breathable it fails in a heavy rain. If I buy good quality waterproof/breathable gear, the grit from the road ruins it. So I just get wet and hang stuff up to dry at work.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

With the temps suddenly dropping where I am, I'm finding myself in my usual fall trepidation mood. Not quite ready to make the cold-weather transition yet. But, I always manage.

Breezy and brisk out there this morning...stung a bit. Time to get after it, mentally.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> I broke my leg snowboarding last winter. I was off the bike for most of Jan-Feb...That first day back on the bike in February was something like 10 degrees F...I was sore, my knee was in pain and didn't want to bend, I wasn't conditioned to the cold...it was glorious. Everyone around me thought I was nuts for getting back on the bike so soon, but I bet you understand.


4 days in a row now, and let me say: never has a sunrise on a bicycle been so glorious in all my life.

Bring on winter!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

light toque unde the helmet, fleece-backed leather "biker" kerchief for the neck, vest and sweater under rainshell, heavy nylon DH azonic pants, hit the roads early cause all the excess gear slows me down some.

funfunfun!

need java en route though, moving coffee cup holder (maybe just finish of fthe winter commuter build and start riding that) over during the weekend.


----------



## dskunk (Jan 13, 2004)

CommuterBoy said:


> Check out a softshell jacket by any of your standard mountain wear/backpacking companies...


Thanks Buddy, I've just spent the last two days surfing the net trying to decide which softshell to buy. (  )


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

dskunk said:


> Thanks Buddy, I've just spent the last two days surfing the net trying to decide which softshell to buy. (  )


You'll be thanking me later (after you pay for it)... nothing better in my opinion. I'm kind of hoping I crash in mine soon so that I can rip it an buy another one. They are only getting better in terms of wind/rain protection and function, and mine's a few years old now.


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

byknuts said:


> only 30 minutes when dry, more when wet/slippery, so I'll be trying to ride as much as I can this year.
> Helps to clear the noggin before I get to work too.
> 
> Down to -10 celsius is easy, past -20 gets really hard, more because of driver hurry (read: not paying attention and not expecting cyclists).
> ...


To keep the fluid from freezing in your tube, blow the liquid almost back into the bladder and keep the bite valve tucked behind the shoulder strap.

Caz


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

The Pearl Izumi AmFIB tights got a good test on Friday...they work great! I was in a good solid rain for 44 minutes/13 miles and my legs and feet were dry and not at all sweaty.


----------



## poulsborider (Sep 8, 2008)

I commuted everyday for two and a half years. I wore SPD sandals every day. Ok, that was in Hawaii, not really a good comparison. 

Now I am in the PNW and my commute is 1 hour twenty minutes each way. I bought a Showers Pass Elite jacket and Specialized Defroster MTB shoes last year. I can do most days unless it is below freezing. The first ten/last ten miles of my commute is on a rural two lane road. No ice or snow for me. I have some nice Descente gloves, polypro beanie, and some polypro tights plus a pair of AMPHIBs. The AMPHIBs just get too warm on my long commute. Maybe I will invest in some rainpants this year.


----------



## farmerfrederico (Nov 8, 2007)

*As you wished...*



CommuterBoy said:


> That will be a very sweet set-up. Please do post pics. :thumbsup:












The frame and wheel set were both bought used here on the classifieds and I got the rest of the parts from my LBS. Thanks to you all!

I also have a pair of Nokian Extreme 294's (studded) for when the snow starts falling and this wheel set will be swapable with my other 29er which I use for single track. Looking forward to ice and snow! This will be my first time with studded tires which are this aggressive...had some regular 35c on the CX bike but 2.1's should be fun!

SS right now but will switch to Fixed when the snow falls and the Nokians are on.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

I get real lucky here in the Sf Bay Area. It rarely gets lower than 30 in the winter and absolutely no snow. Rain isn't much of an issue for me either. Some people go to great lengths to stay dry, but it doesn't bother me. My body heat and the heat indoors usually dries me off fairly quick. also, we get most of our storms from the tropics, so it gets warm and humid here when it rains. I get heated up very quickly, so I have to wear a thin layer of clothes anyway, even when it's cold out.


----------



## Thinkly (Apr 9, 2007)

farmerfrederico said:


> The frame and wheel set were both bought used here on the classifieds and I got the rest of the parts from my LBS. Thanks to you all!
> 
> I also have a pair of Nokian Extreme 294's (studded) for when the snow starts falling and this wheel set will be swapable with my other 29er which I use for single track. Looking forward to ice and snow! This will be my first time with studded tires which are this aggressive...had some regular 35c on the CX bike but 2.1's should be fun!
> 
> SS right now but will switch to Fixed when the snow falls and the Nokians are on.


I don't know how long your commute is but since i own a pair of 294's i can tell you that i wouldn't want to ride 20 miles plus each morning like i do without gears. Guess i am a wuss.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Thinkly said:


> I don't know how long your commute is but since i own a pair of 294's i can tell you that i wouldn't want to ride 20 miles plus each morning like i do without gears. Guess i am a wuss.


I have a dingle setup on my commuter fixed gear. When the snow is deep I'll switch to the other ratio. I'm in good shape so I can spin for a long time and climb the steeps in the big ratio with relative ease, or at least faster than any of the local roadies.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Schmucker said:


> I'm in good shape so I can spin for a long time and climb the steeps in the big ratio with relative ease, or at least faster than any of the local roadies.


The local roadies:


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

supposed to be 33 when i depart tomorrow (friday morning) at 5AM-ish. coldest day yet. i will be rocking the wigwams, tights, couple jerseys, neoprene gloves, windbreaker and vest on my 12 mile commute. glad i can take a nice hot shower at work!


----------



## farmerfrederico (Nov 8, 2007)

Thinkly said:


> I don't know how long your commute is but since i own a pair of 294's i can tell you that i wouldn't want to ride 20 miles plus each morning like i do without gears. Guess i am a wuss.


The majority of my commuting is around town...multiple 4 mile round trips usually 2-3 times a day. I do have a 12 mile round trip commute most days as well, but only one hill, which is on the way home. I think I'll be able to handle it. If not, that's what I've got the CX bike for.


----------



## dmccune (May 2, 2004)

This is the time of the year to find out who the true crazy riders are. Yesterday morning in Denver it was mid 30's and dark when I left to work and I was happy. Happy knowing that soon it will be dark riding in to work and riding home. Happy to know soon I'll have to put fenders on the cross bike for the winter. Happy to know I have new thermal tights I bought on 1/2 price in May for the winter.

I think the best ride of the year is the first snow ride in the snow, be it on the dirt, or just commuting to/from work. I can't wait.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

I commute all year. Only 10 miles along the coast road here, in southern Norway.

I took some pictures one beutiful morning when the sun had finaly started to show up on my 05.00 ride. It was -21 celcius and I had nokia studded tires.

Awfull mobile phone pictures...










I am sorry to say that the poor trek didn`t make it all the way to spring. The salt and lack of mudguards killed the drivetrain and spokes erroded and snapped.










The fork died too, so this years commuter has full mudguards, innboard gears and ridgid fork.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

farmerfrederico said:


> This year I'm building my dream commuter...Karate monkey, fixed gear, cascadia fenders, swapable wheelset with my other 29er, BB7's, big apples for the non-winter months, and nokian extreme 294's for snow and ice but with the ability to swap to regular mountain tread with the regular 29er wheelset if snow and ice melt away for a week or two.
> 
> I'll post photos when I've got it built, two weeks or so. Running tomicogs on my SS hubs. Probably run 36/17


That is hawt. I'm really liking the look. What bars are those?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

CommuterBoy said:


> You'll be thanking me later (after you pay for it)... nothing better in my opinion. I'm kind of hoping I crash in mine soon so that I can rip it an buy another one. They are only getting better in terms of wind/rain protection and function, and mine's a few years old now.


In case you missed my other thread, I jinxed myself with this post and I DID crash in my softshell, and completely destroyed it. It melted from skidding down the road (and so did a large chunk of my shoulder).

Anyway I replaced it with a Mountain Hardwear 'Synchro' softshell. It almost made the wreck worth it. Windproof/Waterproof, incredibly warm and incredibly light and stretchy. It was designed as an ice climbing jacket, so the sleeves are really long for reaching up over your head (perfect for riding position). Tons of great features...I can't wait to ride through the winter in this thing. If you're shopping, you gotta check one of these out.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

fux said:


> I commute all year. Only 10 miles along the coast road here, in southern Norway.
> 
> I took some pictures one beutiful morning when the sun had finaly started to show up on my 05.00 ride. It was -21 celcius and I had nokia studded tires.
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful photos 

I commute all winter too. You hardcore people will probably like this photo story of one day's commute: https://www.mechbgon.com/commute

My feet can't stay warm below 10°F even with Specialized Defroster shoes, thick wool socks and thick neoprene booties with plastic bags inside, so I might try heated socks this winter. Does anyone know of any high-quality heated socks they'd recommend?


----------



## analoguekid (Apr 19, 2008)

mechbgon:
what PSI are you running in the Nokians?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

mechBgon said:


> I commute all winter too. You hardcore people will probably like this photo story of one day's commute: http://www.mechbgon.com/commute


I THOUGHT I was hardcore until I checked that out. Awesome. I had some friends at Gonzaga, by the way...Spokane is an awesome city/awesome area :thumbsup:


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

that commute looks awesome!
I stay away from highways in winter myself, one quick slip and I'm under a semi! 

But serious props for doing that! :thumbsup:


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

analoguekid said:


> mechbgon:
> what PSI are you running in the Nokians?


Usually about 30-35 front, 40-45 rear. I've lost 20 pounds so I may be able to get away with somewhat less, but I don't want the front tire trying to roll sideways when I corner on pavement.

Glad you guys liked the pics  The '07-'08 winter was a serious one for Spokane, with near-record snowfall, just storm after storm after storm. It was outta control for a while.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

it is going to be in the twenties in the morning tomorrow....hmmm. do i really want to commute in the winter?


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

coachjon said:


> it is going to be in the twenties in the morning tomorrow....hmmm. do i really want to commute in the winter?


yes

yes you do


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

*Storm*

There is a bit of a storm here the last few days.










I had to stand and pedal in my lowest gear today and I used over an hour on my 15.7 km`s in. I hope it dies down a bit before I go home because I trained intervals yesterday and this was supposed to be a day off training. :nono:

Oh, sorted out my new commuter, I love the mudguards but I have to find some skinnier tires for clearence as it rubs a bit now.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

This was my first day in the 20's also ...I think it was 28 or so. What was I thinking when I shaved my full beard? This goatee is freaking cold. 

Nothing but a moisture wicking teeshirt under my Mountain Hardwear Synchro softshell, by the way. I actually unzipped it a bit before I got to work. You gotta check these out.


----------



## jeff1962 (May 19, 2006)

Here in Alaska commuting in the winter takes a real commitment of time and gear. I have two winter bikes now, a pugsley with large marge and endomorphs, and a rockhopper with snowcats and nokian 294's for icy packed conditions.

I try to commute at least twice a week in the winter, I would ride more but due to weather and the distance I have to travel sometimes its just not possible.


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm trying to work my winter bike out right know, hopefully I can find a cheap commuter that will work soon.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

I hear ya Jeff, this year will be my first year for winter commuting. 294's are on order. No fat bike, YET. ;p


----------



## xcolin (Apr 23, 2005)

i'm used to commuting in Calgary, Alberta where the winters are pretty extreme for the most part, although not too too snowy.

this winter i'm in the Kootenays of British Columbia, where it won't be as cold, but I think I'm in for a lot more snow, so i'm kinda excited. I might have to ride my mtb instead of road, we'll see

as for ^^^ for warm feet - i ride flats on my commuters, and sometimes just use my winter hiking boots. maybe a little klunky, but they work just like they should. i've given up on most pricey cycling-specific winter gear for gloves, shoes, socks and just use my ski or hiking gear

edit: whoops, was on second page when replying to the guy about the cold feet.


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

I currently live in Stuttgart Germany and it is a wonderful place for cyclists. This is my first year commuting to and from work (6 hilly miles each way). I'm kind of afraid of riding in sub-freezing temps. I had a nasty spill a few months ago one day the roads were wet. To make a long story short, I busted my chin open, knocked out one tooth and chipped another tooth. I've gotten my grill fixed, but I'm still timid when it comes to riding in poor road conditions. I'll be taking it a day at a time this winter. I hope that I make it through the whole winter. I have more than enough gear to stay warm, but I'm still a little gun shy from my accident.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I hear you there. I took a dive in the dark on my morning commute about 3 weeks ago, and I've been pretty timid when riding in to work since then. I decided that there's nothing wrong with arriving 5 minutes later for a while, until I either add to my headlight collection or somehow get over my fear of repeating that crash. 

When we get a big storm, I'll drive when the roads are packed snow/ice, and ride as soon as they're clear. That's usually only a day or two around here. Not enough for me to buy studs (yet). My best winter commuting effort so far saw me driving to work only 5 times. The year before that I think it was 24. I live way up a dirt road, so it's hard to guess how the pavement will be from my house. Sometimes my dirt road will be like sledding, and the pavement will be clear.


----------



## jeff1962 (May 19, 2006)

Solomon76 said:


> I currently live in Stuttgart Germany and it is a wonderful place for cyclists. This is my first year commuting to and from work (6 hilly miles each way). I'm kind of afraid of riding in sub-freezing temps. I had a nasty spill a few months ago one day the roads were wet. To make a long story short, I busted my chin open, knocked out one tooth and chipped another tooth. I've gotten my grill fixed, but I'm still timid when it comes to riding in poor road conditions. I'll be taking it a day at a time this winter. I hope that I make it through the whole winter. I have more than enough gear to stay warm, but I'm still a little gun shy from my accident.


 Do you have a good pair of studded tires on your bike ? If not you should they work amazingly well on icy winter roads and trails. Stick with either Nokian or Schwalbe stay away from the cheaper ones this is one area you don't want to try to save a buck.

I have a pair of Nokian 294's that are on there 3rd season and still going strong !


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

After reading this thread, I’ve changed my attitude about riding through the winter. I had my mind made up that as soon as the temperature dropped below 32F, I'd hang up my helmet for the winter. Now that I see that I won't be battling the elements alone, I have a new motivation to keep riding.

I can say that I did learn some things from my accident. I am much more careful when I take corners (regardless of the road conditions). I've also start riding with a mouth guard (won't leave home without it). Not only does the mouth guard give me piece of mind that I won't have a repeat of my previous accident, it also keeps my teeth warm when I'm sucking down the frigid morning air.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Solomon76 said:


> After reading this thread, I've changed my attitude about riding through the winter. I had my mind made up that as soon as the temperature dropped below 32F, I'd hang up my helmet for the winter. Now that I see that I won't be battling the elements alone, I have a new motivation to keep riding.


:thumbsup: That's exactly what I was thinking when I started this thread. Knowing that the rest of you are out there battling the same elements makes it that much easier to get out there myself.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

Personally, these last few days where it's been near 30º for my commute have been absolutely wonderful. 

I was actually hoping to hit the snow yesterday. I should also mention, tomorrow marks the Month of October with only 1 day of driving in to work. I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I'm with you on liking those crispy cool mornings...It's not until the teens or so that I begin to question my sanity. 

The forecast around here calls for a couple days of pretty serious rain...I have the fenders on finally, and I think I'm ready for that first serious rain ride....we'll see after work today. It was dry on the way in, but you can tell it's going to unload any minute. I definitely prefer the snow...


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

Toes, what toes, oh I feel that, its stinging pain when the hot water hit them! Need booties. 
Might just be near the commuting Century, have not even used one tank of gas all summer in my car. 
KIN


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

We're supposed to be getting our first major rains of the season this weekend here in the Bay Area. Supposed to start tonight actually. Guess this is as good a time as any to test my commuter in the rain!

Had to wear a sweatshirt to work for the first time this morning (I know, poor me). At night I'm still going bare sleeves, huffing and puffing uphill. It's still hovering around the lower 60s/upper 50s in late evening. Good all-year-round cycling here in the Bay Area!


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

I've just gotten to the point where I've started wearing my full face helmet on my commute to preserve my ears. the lows are only starting to dip into the 30s so far, but for someone who's idea of the perfect riding day includes some nice, fast, flowy single track (with chances to get air) with very green vegetation coming right up to the trail, ridden when the temps are in the mid 70s, lows in the 30s is pretty chilly. I think that once the lows start to dip into the 20s I'll pick up a wind proof baclava to wear under the full face. as for bike setup, right now I'm riding my do-all xc-trail-AM-screw-around bike, which is set up 2x9, 4" travel front and rear, hydro disks, 29" wide risers, with michelin knobbies front and rear. in central VA we don't get much snow (if we get anything it usually melts and goes to ice pretty quick), but I wouldn't mind riding in the snow. when the roads go icy I hang up the helmet and get a ride to school with my parents, but do want to ride every day the weather isn't bad


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

It's supposed to be in the low 70s here in southern Wisconsin.

I might actually have to break out my short sleeve jerseys again ... I don't know what to do!


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

I hear you, its going to be nice here all week, we had 2" of snow last week and 2 days later it as short weather. 
You just never know!

KIN


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

So I threw on Nokian Hakkapeliitta 700 x 35 tires on my commuter yesterday in preparation for the upcoming snow that we are supposed to get blasted with in the coming weeks. (Or season?)

What a weird sensation. I'm a little leery of the side grip on corners, as well as braking but I'm sure I'll find the limits eventually.

The sound the studs make on the road are awesome. It's like I'm riding through rocks ... all the time.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*commute all year*

have for the last 5 
then again I live in san diego, where I may have to bust out some knickers and arm warmers once in awhile

much respek fer my frozen brethren!

fux, wussup with that book/cd shelf?????


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

We finally got some snow, about 4 inches laying around here in Anchorage, the commute has been fun so far! Waiting for more paths to be cleared is the hard part. ;p Temps in the teens to low twenties.


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

This is my first year commuting by bike. I started back in March/April when gas prices spiked over $4.00 a gallon. At first I figured that I'd ride through the summer and start driving again at the first sign of fall, but here it is the middle of November and I'm still going strong. However, I think that I've finally identified my “Too cold to ride” point. I plan on continue riding as long as the daily low temperature isn't forecasted to be below 30F. So far the temperature has remained above my riding threshold, but it looks like my dedication to cycling will be tested by the upcoming temperatures (Friday’s low is forecasted at 22F). Regardless of whether I make it through the entire winter or not, I've already gone way further into the year than I thought I would have.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

It was 6F w/ ice fog yesterday AM on the commute into work. About 16F on the way home this evening. I drove to work tonight for maintenance and it was 3F. Should be a cold afternoon commute for sure tomorrow. Still not getting cold yet, but I have a feeling that 0f will be a starting point on when to add more clothing.


----------



## farmerfrederico (Nov 8, 2007)

*Keep on going!*



Solomon76 said:


> This is my first year commuting by bike. I started back in March/April when gas prices spiked over $4.00 a gallon. At first I figured that I'd ride through the summer and start driving again at the first sign of fall, but here it is the middle of November and I'm still going strong. However, I think that I've finally identified my "Too cold to ride" point. I plan on continue riding as long as the daily low temperature isn't forecasted to be below 30F. So far the temperature has remained above my riding threshold, but it looks like my dedication to cycling will be tested by the upcoming temperatures (Friday's low is forecasted at 22F). Regardless of whether I make it through the entire winter or not, I've already gone way further into the year than I thought I would have.


I think you'll find that a little experimenting with clothing, especially gloves, will allow you to ride nearly every day of the year. Snow and ice is another matter, but keep on going!!!!!


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

farmerfrederico said:


> I think you'll find that a little experimenting with clothing, especially gloves, will allow you to ride nearly every day of the year. Snow and ice is another matter, but keep on going!!!!!


I think I'm going to take it a day at a time once the temperature drops below freezing. I did buy some waterproof winter boots today in preparation for the cold weather. Dang you guys and your words of motivation.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

> fux, wussup with that book/cd shelf?????


Its design, apparently.

http://www.retrotogo.com/2006/04/high_street_boo.html

As for tires, I fit my On-one with schwalbe marathon winter 700x42 and it flies. Works well on the icey patches and frozen gravel. No snow yet though.

Funny thing is I sold my On-one and have just bought me a salsa la-cruz, I`ve only had the inbred a month but a friend wanted it so bad after he saw it and bought it on the spot!


----------



## Sars11.8 (Apr 6, 2008)

Any little known tips for a newbie to the commuting scene? i have already been scared back into my car since i work night shift it is colder then. anything helps. thanks


----------



## OhioGuy82 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm going to start doing it as soon as I get some appropriate attire. My commute is only 2.5 miles.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Well, the winter has finally arrived in Colorado, dang we had a good run of warm weather this year. High of 77 two days ago and low 20's with freezing drizzle this morning.

That said, I absolutely love my new GoLite Aero jacket, it was built for this weather. I tried it previously on a ~30°F dry morning and it was too warm, but it was perfect today.

The last two miles saw my rear derrailleur freeze and both of my brakes freeze, good thing it's an uphill finish.

Lots of crazy looks from coworkers when I came into work with 1/8" of ice over my entire body, but I was still warm. My glasses were pretty useless though with all the ice on them.


----------



## pedalitup (May 30, 2007)

I've been commuting for about 25 years. Hope this helps. . . 

Fenders and packs mounted to a rack, backpacks are for junior high kids 

Gore tex shell and rain pants.

Stay off ice but if you need to find yourself there, get studs.

WOOL. . . theres no substitute

Big cheapo fatass snowboard gloves beat cycling gloves for warmth, price and durability 

plastic bags over shoes under neoprene toe warmers for feet. Wet feet suck!

multiple red flashers and a good headlight you can rely on.

Stay warm and safe


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

As I rode home tonight the snow flurries became heavy. With my Hope HID light I was getting put in the hypnotic state. It was pretty Trippy.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

Just got my Craft balaclava, storm tights & gloves in today. Tomorrow ... Pearl Izumi barrier gtx boots.

Layers layers layers ... the cold doesn't bother me as much as the wind. Anything but a tailwind absolutely sucks.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

That Geo Guy said:


> Layers layers layers ... the cold doesn't bother me as much as the wind. Anything but a tailwind absolutely sucks.


A good softshell jacket and rain pants, and the wind isn't cold anymore. Still sucks, but it isn't cold.

I had my first frozen goatee of the season this morning. It was 20-something. Almost time to bust out the 'clava...

Does anyone else hold out on their warmest layers so that when it gets REALLY cold they will have something else to put on? I play this mental game. I'm still wearing shorts and my pearl izumi leg warmers under my rain/wind pants....and my sub-zero tights are waiting on a shelf for that day when the cold starts to intimidate me. I haven't busted out the neoprene socks yet either. They are my next line of defense.


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

I got my first taste of riding with snow on the ground on my way home from work today. What I realized is that I seriously doubt that I'm going to be able to ride on days when there are ice or snow on the ground. Below is the elevation profile of my commute.









I figured out today that regardless of how good my tires and brakes are, snow coverd/icy steep hills can be dangerous. I haven't given up for the winter, but I will be driving on days there are a chance of snow or ice being on the ground.


----------



## Sars11.8 (Apr 6, 2008)

if there's lots of snow one could cross train and cross country ski to work


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

pedalitup said:


> backpacks are for junior high kids


This is the only part of your post that I totally disagree with. I've always preferred carrying things on my person rather than lashed, strapped, or clamped on to the bike. I cringe when I have to put the fenders on for the winter, but they're so functional, I deal with it. This is a total personal preference issue. I think a backpack keeps me a bit warmer in the sub-zero mornings too.

Maybe if I wore my work clothes on the bike I'd have a different opinion, I don't know. I change at work and wear full-on bike gear and a backpack with the essentials for the commute. I don't even put a seat pouch on my bikes.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*I did the same*



CommuterBoy said:


> This is the only part of your post that I totally disagree with. I've always preferred carrying things on my person rather than lashed, strapped, or clamped on to the bike. I cringe when I have to put the fenders on for the winter, but they're so functional, I deal with it. This is a total personal preference issue. I think a backpack keeps me a bit warmer in the sub-zero mornings too.
> 
> Maybe if I wore my work clothes on the bike I'd have a different opinion, I don't know. I change at work and wear full-on bike gear and a backpack with the essentials for the commute. I don't even put a seat pouch on my bikes.


and at the time I designed clothing and accessories
I designed a back pack with:
easy access cell phone pouch
internal i-pod/MP3/CD player holder with ear buds through the shoulder straps
wet/dry pouch that held a 6 Pack of canned beer

definitely better than panniers


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

eh, commuting in harsh Wisconsin winters is the same to me as commuting in good weather. Just use layers, the right gear, studded tires if you have to ride on ice, and you're set.
Last year I hit a milbox with my face for slipping on ice in the dark commute to work. Broke my glasses and helmet. But I still rode. 
Today, cold and windy...and about to leave. Later fools.


----------



## Sars11.8 (Apr 6, 2008)

thats because people from Wisconsin are immune to hell freezing over


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> eh, commuting in harsh Wisconsin winters is the same to me as commuting in good weather. Just use layers, the right gear, studded tires if you have to ride on ice, and you're set.
> Last year I hit a milbox with my face for slipping on ice in the dark commute to work. Broke my glasses and helmet. But I still rode.
> Today, cold and windy...and about to leave. Later fools.


Wait...you hit a mailbox with your face, and we're the fools? :lol:


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

I currently am switching commuters. I'm migrating over from my old 1989 Fisher AL-1 to a Trek 4900 that I picked up off Craigslist. However, I'm not terribly thrilled with the Trek yet. I do like the fact that the ride is more plush than the Fisher but it just has a different feel. I'm not sure I like it.

So, I've been thinking of buying a second set of wheels to put on my dirt bike - Trek 8000 - to make it into a road bike. This would also require putting a rack on it but I think with the units available at oldmanmountain.com I could come up with a pretty sweet quick conversion.

However, I was wondering just how much damage my dirt bike would take being used as a commuter. My current commuter has a full coverage rear fender which keeps my chain pretty clean but I wouldn't be able to do that on the dirt bike.

What do you think? Should I keep 2 dedicated bikes or try to make a dual-duty machine?


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> This is the only part of your post that I totally disagree with. I've always preferred carrying things on my person rather than lashed, strapped, or clamped on to the bike. I cringe when I have to put the fenders on for the winter, but they're so functional, I deal with it. This is a total personal preference issue. I think a backpack keeps me a bit warmer in the sub-zero mornings too.
> 
> Maybe if I wore my work clothes on the bike I'd have a different opinion, I don't know. I change at work and wear full-on bike gear and a backpack with the essentials for the commute. I don't even put a seat pouch on my bikes.


Hrm...I hate riding with a backpack. I have a rack and panniers so I can carry a thermos of coffee, clothes, tools, spare tube and other junk. It's just so easy to use the Ortlieb bags...they drop on and off with ease and they are completely waterproof. I also hang my lock on my rear rack...much more secure than the clamp it came with.

I do miss having a light bike...my frame and wheels are very light but throwing 20 pounds on it does take the life out of it.


----------



## Sitka999 (May 10, 2007)

It's was about -15 celsius with a couple inches of snow here last week but still riding in shorts with a cheap pair of tights, long sleeve jersey sweatshirt and soft shell. I was forced to break out the balaclava for a couple days though. I heldout on installing the studded tires until last weekend. We had freezing rain one morning and I slid about 20 feet on my ass while holding my bike up in the air. No road rash when it's icy at least!


----------



## Sars11.8 (Apr 6, 2008)

I think the best commuter bikes would be like your basic bike that doesnt have any valuable components or quick releases. that way nobody steals stuff off of it while it is locked up. a friend of mine commutes on a bike made entirely by dumpster diving. thats the key... no money invested.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

I had ice crystals forming on my balaclava earlier last week. Good times.

Being racked by a massive cold though, hopefully I'll be better tomorrow or else I need to take the cage to work on Tuesday.


----------



## farmerfrederico (Nov 8, 2007)

Tweezak said:


> What do you think? Should I keep 2 dedicated bikes or try to make a dual-duty machine?


It really depends on your budget and how much storage for bikes you might have. I really prefer to have a dedicated off-road bike built for fast single-track riding. My other bikes are all variants between commuter and limited off road capability, mostly due to tire choice and full coverage fenders which bounce around a little too much for trail riding.

As someone else was saying, I had dreamed of building a dumpster diving bike but when I did, I found that I just didn't enjoy riding it as much. You'll notice earlier in the thread I posted my Karate Monkey commuter, it is a fine machine which rides great, but is subtle being all black and without stickers. I lock up both wheels and don't have QR. I use a U-lock with a cable loop and don't usually leave it locked up for more than a few hours at a time and never at night. I don't worry about it at all.


----------



## big mario (Jan 8, 2007)

*where does she get her advice from??*

I wonder if she shops at rei? As for theft check out the wheels.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

I cycled 120 km`s to work yesterday, even though the shortest route is only 17km`s.



















The La Cruz, is just perfect for winter commuting.... :cornut:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

23 Degrees ferenheit this morning. I think that's the coldest so far this year...makes me think about the single digits to come...  I haven't broken out the balaclava yet, but I made the mistake of shaving this morning. Wow that was chilly on the old cheeks.


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

Worst yet has been an 8 degree morning. This AM was a fun ride. Ride home could be a doozy though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Foggy as all hell this morning. Maybe I'm crazy, but I actually relish it. Born and bred in the Bay Area, I can't live without my fog!


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

lubed my chain yesterday for the 1st time in a while. First day it was dry enough for me to hear the chitter-chatter of the rust instead of only hearing the rain rain rain rain rain. Right after I lubed, the rain was back for some pm errands but it was still pretty smooth this (dry) morning.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

23 here on my way home too.

The balaclava is out already, but It looks like I have to invest in some thicker wooly socks. My feet get it the worst.

Look on the bright side fellas...... Only another 4 months before we can loose our thermal undies....


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

-6 (about 21 F)
starting to think about faster tires instead of fatter... get me out of the cold quicker! LOL


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

fux said:


> 23 here on my way home too.
> 
> The balaclava is out already, but It looks like I have to invest in some thicker wooly socks. My feet get it the worst.


Try these. They are completely windproof...and they WERE waterproof for the first season or two. After 3 years the water sneaks in, but they are very warm and windproof:

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14405-516_GATIC5-1-Clothing-18-Socks/Gator-Icelander-Socks.htm


----------



## farmerfrederico (Nov 8, 2007)

*commuterBoy*



CommuterBoy said:


> That is hawt. I'm really liking the look. What bars are those?


These are the Origin 8 Gary bars. I'll post a photo with the studded tires soon!


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> Try these. They are completely windproof...and they WERE waterproof for the first season or two. After 3 years the water sneaks in, but they are very warm and windproof:
> 
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14405-516_GATIC5-1-Clothing-18-Socks/Gator-Icelander-Socks.htm


Thanks for the link, I`ll give them a try.


----------



## Omicron (Apr 23, 2007)

Winter commuting has officially started here in Wisconsin. Biked in the snow on Wednesday and it is one degree out this morning. Ugh...

Bought myself a set of fenders for the bike and front/rear flashing lights as normally I only bike when there is no snow. The past two years I've walked during the winter as I only live about 1.5 miles from work. I'm trying to see if I can make it through the winter


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

fux said:


> Thanks for the link, I`ll give them a try.


No problem. They took a little getting used to...I wear them over my regular socks so I don't have to wash them as often, and I put them on before my leg warmers or tights, so the cuff of the leg warmers/tights holds the top of the sock up...they don't have an elastic top like most socks. Hecka warm though. No more freezing ankles/feet.


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

I'm planning on returning to bike commuting in a week or 2, haven't been on the bike since I broke my ankle in late September (a sloppy attempt at slowing down on a steep descent). Had the screw removed Thursday, it's still really swollen, today was the first time I've been able to put a work boot on it. Have to go for some physio, but I think pedalling a bike should be good for it. Just have to get back in shape on the trainer for a week or 2.

I had big plans to get a fixed gear commuter ready for this winter, but... I found it so difficult hobbling around with the cast that I just didn't feel like doing stuff. So it'll be the Nishiki touring bike most of the time with the old Norco Katmandu with studs for the snowy/icey days. I don't enjoy the slow draggy ride with the studded tires, but I like the quick transition from being vertical to horizontal when on the ice even less!


----------



## Chris V. (Oct 11, 2006)

fux said:


> I cycled 120 km`s to work yesterday, even though the shortest route is only 17km`s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What light are you using there?????


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

*I'm in!*

Just went for a 5 mile test ride in 10*F:
Planet Bike Fenders, Titec Jones bars, Nexus 8 with drum brake, Kenda Small Block 8, Surly Rack, fork & chainring,
Pearl Izumi Lobsters are too hot unless it's below 15*F, Shimano shoes are great.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ nice. I'm asking Santa for some of those gloves...tired of the tingly fingers. 


Did anyone else pick up the latest copy of Bicycling magazine? There's a cover story on "Winter Riding Basics". I got excited and opened to the article, called "Winter Riding 101" in the table of contents....it's a one page description of how to work on your pedaling form using rollers, since you can't actually ride outside during the winter  

:lol: I guess we're a different breed.


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: tingly fingers*

Have used the lobsters and salsa tostada's but really prefer plain old wool mittens. Now if my wife would make me some new ones!


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

*Helmet*

I bought a Giro ski/snowboard helmet (Nine.9?) two winters ago, and it has been great for the winter ride. It has plugs that you can take in and out, and it fits over my PI microsensor balaclava.

2nd the softshell recommendation, I have an LL Bean version, it's the best winter "active" jacket I've ever owned.

I think i need to try some winter bibs, as my current method of layering cycling shorts/long underwear and Illuminite pants is a pain in the butt.

Lake MXZ300 boots and some of the medium weight Pearl Izumi Lobster mitts. My commute is about 8-9 miles each way, and unless it's really really cold, my toes usually stay pretty warm.

FCTi in SE Michigan.


----------



## PeteStew (Sep 19, 2007)

Crikey, looking at those pictures makes me feel chilly. It's a barmey -1ºC here at the moment, but my feet still get cold with in the breeze.

Damn this global warming!


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

*Instantly Longer Lashes*

Thought it was supposed to be 15-20 this AM oops. Zero.:thumbsup:


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

Finally had snow here last week. Changed my route around to include more bike paths to keep out of the path of the cars on one of the major roads here.

Studded tires = awesome. It's above freezing today so I almost didn't know how to dress. I've been real happy with my setup of Craft Storm Tights, ProZero / ProWarm baselayers, jerseys and shells. I have a set of the PI Barrier GTX Boots and they are amazing. Had to order a full size up though to fit 2 socks. I love toasty feet. I haven't had a chilly / numb ride yet, and we hit 6 degrees earlier this week.

40 tomorrow though ... almost time to break out the shorts!


----------



## Wiggles_dad (Jan 19, 2008)

That is one sweet KM! I have a blacked out KM myself but am still trying to figure out how to fit some wooden fenders (custom from JeffTrek). I run V brakes and big tires so clearance is an issue. I just may have to go to skinner slicks for the winter. 

Cheers!


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Great pics! I need to get off my ass and start riding!:nono:


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

> What light are you using there?????


Its just a cheap led. More of a be seen than see light.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Well... I have 2 finals tomorrow..... and a high of 21 degrees.... which will be while indoors taking test... should be a fun day!


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

I biked to work in a couple of inches of snow on Thursday of last week. It snowed all that day while I was at work so I ended up riding home in about 4 inches of snow. My commute to and from work is about 90% trails, so the snow just builds up without being plowed. I ended up driving to work on Friday because navigating through the snow on Thursday wasn't all that fun (and probably not very safe). I'm still waiting for some of the snow and ice to melt so that I can begin commuting again. Had anyone asked me about six months ago if I thought that I'd be riding my bike in sub-freezing temperatures, the answer would have been an emphatic: "No way!"


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Chickened out today.. saw the -13 degrees and decided to drive! 14 miles each way is cold in those temps


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Sun showers the whole way to work this morning! It was beautiful.

Spent the weekend in South Lake Tahoe. As always, lots of bikes on the road but no one was running studded tires. There was plenty of snow and ice on the road to justify their use. *SHRUG*


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I had to take my first driving day of the winter today...10 inches of "partly cloudy" on the roads/bike lanes, and I was in 4WD all the way to work. It's still dumping outside, and we're under a 'winter storm warning' until 10:00 tonight. I feel justified in not biking when I have to keep it in 4WD for the entire trip. 

I'm up north of tahoe, and we're getting hammered... you got out of south lake just in time. It hit hard last night at about 7:00. 

If those plow guys hit the bike lanes today (instead of piling up the snow IN the bike lanes) I'll be riding tomorrow, but it's not looking too promising. I'll ride as soon as I see pavement. 

but hey, White Christmas!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> I had to take my first driving day of the winter today...10 inches of "partly cloudy" on the roads/bike lanes, and I was in 4WD all the way to work. It's still dumping outside, and we're under a 'winter storm warning' until 10:00 tonight. I feel justified in not biking when I have to keep it in 4WD for the entire trip.
> 
> I'm up north of tahoe, and we're getting hammered... you got out of south lake just in time. It hit hard last night at about 7:00.
> 
> ...


Send that snow this way I want more!


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> I'm up north of tahoe, and we're getting hammered... you got out of south lake just in time. It hit hard last night at about 7:00.


That's what I hear! We had to use chains going over the summit on 50 yesterday. If it's any consolation, I am extremely envious of the fact that you live up there! Here in the Bay Area we get about 7 different seasons a year, none of which include snow. Though I'm sure that if I lived up there I'd get tired of the snow after a couple of years like everyone else.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I love it... looking forward to a good snowboard season. I just wish the plow guys realized that somebody wants those bike lanes clear...


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love it... looking forward to a good snowboard season. I just wish the plow guys realized that somebody wants those bike lanes clear...


I guess they figure you'd rather add some excitement to your commute by riding out in the street with the guys who spin out because they can't figure out how to drive on wet roads?


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Got some snow today. Should be interesting in the morning on the SS


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

24F yesterday, 19F today. Yesterday I was a little warm, so I just wore the same stuff plus an extra pair of socks today and it worked fine. The only ***** in the armor is that I haven't been able to find my glove liners since last time I used them a year or so ago. A 2nd layer on my hands would have been perfect today.

I'm surprised I haven't needed my facemask or a scarf, but I've been carrying both.

I'm still glad I got proactive about yesterday because otherwise, for one reason or another (bravado) if someone just told me '20s' I'd probably have underdressed and it turns out overdressing feels a lot better even if I am a bit sweatier when I get to work.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Well the storm has passed and the temps have plummeted.... for tomorrow the roads are looking do-able, but it's supposed to be 4 degrees F in the morning. This morning (I drove again) it was 6. 4 or less would be a record for me, I've done 7/8 degrees a couple of times over the last couple of winters. Below the teens, it doesn't really seem to matter...after that it's just plain cold. 

I'll probably take the mountain bike, since I still have slicks on the cyclocross, and I'm not sure I want to be going that fast anyway.... windchill and ice make me want to go slow.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, sounds like maximum traction is your best option.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

It was -3º this morning, new personal best.

Arrived to work toasty warm, but forgot to have breakfast so it was a sloooooooooooow ride. Rode home this afternoon and it's right about 10º or so. Lot warmer, snowing too - fresh coat of powder on all the paths. You know how your wheels like to dig into packed snow and it's like you are sliding on sand?

I'm not lying, it's so much fun. Lots of hip action. Thank goodness for studded tires!


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

28º this morning, only 1º over my personal best.
Nice ride, just cold, no rain. But packing all that layered clothing into the backpack for the ride home sucks!


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

I feel twice yesterday because I hit ice patches. I didn't do any serious damage, but I drove today and will wait until all the ice on the ground melts before riding in again. It is supposed to snow for the next three days so I may not get much more riding in this year.


----------



## analoguekid (Apr 19, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> windchill and ice make me want to go slow.


How slow is slow? I've been trying to winter bike and come to grips with how poorly the human and bike machine perform in cold temps...I rode on Monday and it was a about 5 below 0 F and it was brutal...layers upon layers aside it took maximum effort to spin at 50 to 60 rpm. My legs never warm up to peak performance efficiency even though I'm trying to push myself. the same route that takes 35 minutes (15 mph avg) during spring summer and fall is now somewhere in the one hour to one hour ten minute range (7mph avg)...I've been told that it's probably the lube in the BB/cranks/hubs that run like molasses...I have stock lube in everything--should I get my friction points reworked with a more winter friendly lube or am I the weak link in the chain here?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ That seems slow. I slow down in the cold mostly on purpose, and only slightly because of improper leg function.... do you have a completely windproof layer on top? I wear rain pants on top of everything, because they're totally windproof. Them and my wind/waterproof softshell jacket on top, and then I'm thinking only about my face, hands, and feet. 


I'm bummed, I didn't get to take to the cold this morning...it would have been a record. It was 2 below zero at my house (thats minus 19 Celsius), but the radio said that the valley I have to go through to get to work was at -12 (minus 24.4 Celsius). The roads are still packed ice, but at those temps the ice isn't as slippery..there's absolutely no melting going on, so it doesn't get that shiny, slippery layer on top. BUT the bike lanes are non-existant still, and I have 5 miles of two-lane highway between home and work...you'd basically be riding in the passenger-side tire track on ice, with cars coming up behind you. No thanks. My wife was relieved at my sanity in making the decision to drive today. I really wanted to do a below-zero commute though. Maybe later in the winter (it's not even winter yet!!).


----------



## analoguekid (Apr 19, 2008)

My head, hands, feet...are fine...my layers are:

full face plus a wool beanie on the head

two dri-fit shirts, fleece vest, REI Novarra jacket on top

winter boots, wool socks, pace fleece lined tights, fleece lined leg warmers, 30 mph wind proof pants on the lower...

I do break a light sweat when riding in that cold, but not enough to get chilled when I stop...WTF?


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

lol.....where are the heated, enclosed, bike paths?


----------



## analoguekid (Apr 19, 2008)

digitalayon said:


> lol.....where are the heated, enclosed, bike paths?


rumor has it, those are coming after the innauguration...

db


----------



## KeylessChuck (Apr 15, 2006)

Been bike commuting year-round now for 6-7 years. I have a short commute, mostly on bike trails. We see temps of 0 degrees F now and then, but usually around 20 in the winter. My line is bookended by 2 steep hills which are a hoot in the snow.

Last year after a huge dump (of snow), I tried to take my old Wagoneer to work, but after getting all cold and pissed off while trying to scrape and thaw it, I gave up and rode to work anyway.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

We had a very strong storm dump a record amount of snow on us. We went from zero to about 22 inches before it was over. I shot some video on my Friday commute to/from work, if anyone's interested: 




This was at about 10°F. As you can see in the video, my route was plowed pretty well, I just had to be careful of the "cookie dough" snow near intersections.

The next storm is supposed to arrive in about four hours and dump another 4-10 inches of snow.


----------



## Sitka999 (May 10, 2007)

-24 celsius (-11 F) and -32 (-24 F) with the wind chill for the ride on friday morning. Damn were my feet cold. Gotta figure a new footwear situation for days like that. Then we got 3-4 inches of snow before the ride home. Normally I would have just driven on a day like that but everyone at the office had been bugging me (jokingly) about not riding this week. Other than the cold feet though it was definitely doable again. Not today though... It's -35 and -46 celsius with the wind chill today. This is ridiculous!


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Sitka999 said:


> -24 celsius (-11 F) and -32 (-24 F) with the wind chill for the ride on friday morning. Damn were my feet cold. Gotta figure a new footwear situation for days like that. Then we got 3-4 inches of snow before the ride home. Normally I would have just driven on a day like that but everyone at the office had been bugging me (jokingly) about not riding this week. Other than the cold feet though it was definitely doable again. Not today though... It's -35 and -46 celsius with the wind chill today. This is ridiculous!


Maybe you should splurge on some SIDI Toasters, the electrically-heated shoe insoles. I know I want some.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

For reasons I'll explain later, my bike is currently in pieces so until the part I need arrives I've begun riding my girlfriend's bike to work. I hurriedly put my old fenders on it before leaving the house this afternoon because it started to pour, but I couldn't put the front one on because my hardware won't fit through the hole on the front fork boss. I never knew how much I'd miss having a front fender while flying down hill until the front wheel began kicking road slop up into my face. Oh well, it's just water.... and dirt.... and oil and.....


----------



## analoguekid (Apr 19, 2008)

So your hardware doesn't fit your GF's hole?


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

analoguekid said:


> So your hardware doesn't fit your GF's hole?


No no, _my_ "hardware" fits her "hole" just fine. It's the bike that I'm worried about.


----------



## racerdave (May 12, 2007)

Props to you who keep it going in the snow. I don't have studded tires... yet. While I've ridden down to about 17 degrees this year, it was without any real snow. Now (in SE Wis) we're getting hammered with snow and now have sub-zero F temps to deal with. And considering how greasy the snow feels in a car with snow tires, I'm not too eager to get the bike out. But I might get out on the 29er for kicks around the neighborhood.

Anyone have any snow/ice tire recommendations?


----------



## KeylessChuck (Apr 15, 2006)

For 29ers, I like Exiwolfs, and some friends of mine like Weirwolfs. I started this winter on Stouts, but they didn't do as well when things get icy, plus they are SLOW rolling.


----------



## racerdave (May 12, 2007)

Thanks. I've got Exis and 1 WW (front). I've got Racing Ralphs on it now.. might give those a shot first. We're getting more snow today. Gotta see if I can get a quick ride in for kicks.


----------



## KeylessChuck (Apr 15, 2006)

Let us know how the Racing Ralphs work. This has been a good year for snow riding!


----------



## racerdave (May 12, 2007)

Ok, will do.

Daughter is about to go out for her first XC ski experience in the driveway... I'll head out for a quick ride.


----------



## racerdave (May 12, 2007)

Ralphs were great! The only squirrely moments were crossing somewhat parallel car tire tracks. In untracked 4 inches of powder, no real issues to speak of, and they were great on the packed stuff. You just need to remember you're on snow and sort of treat it like deep-ish sand. You're not going to be able to lean the bike over at all, but I'd give the Ralph's a big thumbs up over my cross tires in these conditions. :thumbsup:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

We're having a bit of a heat wave in NorCal...23 or so in the mornings this week, and mid 40's on the way home. I did shorts and a t-shirt yesterday going home. Kind of weird for January. The ice on my dirt road is patchy enough now that I can dodge most of it. I'm sure we'll get another arctic blast soon though...


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

It's a sweltering 72F here in the Bay. Then again, we usually get a week or two of this kind of weather every January or February.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*was 75 degrees*

at 9:20 AM here in San Diego. Over 80 mid day
Shorts and Short sleeves, cool and clear in the evenings
Gotta love a winter high pressure


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

I know! And I _just now_ busted out the winter gloves. Oh well, probably need them again in another couple of weeks.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

racerdave said:


> Ralphs were great! The only squirrely moments were crossing somewhat parallel car tire tracks. In untracked 4 inches of powder, no real issues to speak of, and they were great on the packed stuff. You just need to remember you're on snow and sort of treat it like deep-ish sand. You're not going to be able to lean the bike over at all, but I'd give the Ralph's a big thumbs up over my cross tires in these conditions. :thumbsup:


I agree, Ralphs are great in the snow (2.4 up front and 2.25 in the rear on my Dos Niner). I just did a 10 mile ride on 3 - 4 inches of new snow on the streets and country gravel roads on my way into work. -13 plus a windchill that is down in the -20 to -30 range. Brrrrr.....my fingers were not doing so well after the first 20 minutes (in spite of being warm everywhere else). Tomorrow is supposed to be even colder and more wind. But the Ralphs make a nice wide tire with grip in the cold snow and ice. Had to ride slower today with the new snowfall, but it was a good commute workout akin to muscle endurance intervals.:thumbsup: I've got Avid mechanical brakes that work fine in these temps, but I wonder if hydro's would work as well?

BB


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I rode my mtb a few times last winter in low single digits (fahrenheit)...it's got Hayes hydraulic discs on it, and I had no problems at all with them. Didn't even think to worry that the cold might affect them.


----------



## rikbar (May 22, 2008)

Hey everyone, been commuting since the 1st, ride is only a mile so not that bad at all, have had some cold days here in south dakota. The coldest so far has been -5f or something like that, but I just bundle up and get to it. I have been having a blast at the looks I get from everyone.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone else enjoying the weather?


----------



## racerdave (May 12, 2007)

Check out that icicle on your mask... amazing. I'm in WI too and I wasn't as bold as you. Way to go. 

How were the road conditions? It's been very icy here... salted snow that starts to melt and then re-freezes. It's less about the cold that's keeping me off the bike than it is the icy roads.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

racerdave said:


> Check out that icicle on your mask... amazing. I'm in WI too and I wasn't as bold as you. Way to go.
> 
> How were the road conditions? It's been very icy here... salted snow that starts to melt and then re-freezes. It's less about the cold that's keeping me off the bike than it is the icy roads.


Most of my commute I take the local bike paths in Madison - I don't feel like tangling with the cars and the ice ruts on the edges of the bike lanes. They are alright, but it's much better to be safe than sorry.

The bike paths all have a sweet layer of condensed snow, none of it can melt either so it's great for traction w/the studded tires. I prefer it to tarmac personally!

The icicle was almost 3" long too ... hehe.


----------



## racerdave (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah, bike paths with compacted snow make for good traction. When i lived in Boston I did that year round and it was fine. But like you, right now I have all country roads with either ice and/or ruts on the shoulder and don't trust them or the cars right now when it's like this. I've seen about four 4WD vehicles either jammed in snowbanks or upside down in the past 3 days. I don't want to be on my bike when those clowns are around.

Big props for creating that icicle.


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks like high 30s near 40 by the end of the week.

Finally ... a reprieve.


----------



## racerdave (May 12, 2007)

yes... finally at least a brief break from the snow-covered roads. They were ok over the weekend, but there was enough to be annoying today.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Yesterday..



















Not realy that cold at -2C but new snow on ice is a pain to ride on. I used almost 2 hours when I normaly use 45 mins. I was late. :skep:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I made a colossal misjudgement in temperature this morning. 

It snowed maybe 2 inches last night before bed, so I got it stuck in my head that it would freeze up, and I would ride the (fender-less) mountian bike in the morning, for added traction in whatever minimal snow was in the bike lanes. I have slicks on the commuter still, so I've been going back and forth all winter when snow is an issue. 

So I jump on the mountain bike this morning and find out that after that snow last night, it warmed up about 5 degrees...it was a sloppy, wet mess. All of that red gravel that they put on the road when it's icy turns into a perfect new layer of road slop for my front tire to throw at me all the way to town... I was cursing myself for 6 miles for not grabbing the bike with fenders. It's amazing how incredibly filthy you get without fenders. An inch and a half width of plastic saves you SOOOOO much grief. My jacket, pants, and backpack are now equipped with a reddish-brown racing stripe, and my mountain bike, which was totally dialed in, looks like it's been buried in the silt beneath a river for a few years. 

:madman:


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

CommuterBoy said:


> ...So I jump on the mountain bike this morning and find out that after that snow last night, it warmed up about 5 degrees...it was a sloppy, wet mess. All of that red gravel that they put on the road when it's icy turns into a perfect new layer of road slop for my front tire to throw at me all the way to town... I was cursing myself for 6 miles for not grabbing the bike with fenders. It's amazing how incredibly filthy you get without fenders. An inch and a half width of plastic saves you SOOOOO much grief. My jacket, pants, and backpack are now equipped with a reddish-brown racing stripe, and my mountain bike, which was totally dialed in, looks like it's been buried in the silt beneath a river for a few years.
> 
> :madman:


Heh... I had something like that last week. Cold am but 50F pm, bombing through 4" of slush for 7 miles home. It wasn't just a racing stripe for me, I was thoroughly soaked top-to-bottom front-to-back and left-to-right. It was even worse 'cause it wasn't just a no fender bike, it was a bike I had snapped the fenders off of.

I snapped them back on while I was doing the laundry when I got home.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

*More frostbite*

Earlier this winter I began running platform pedals on my communter bike, because my feet would freeze if I used my eggbeaters in below zero temperatures. Recently the temps have been in the 20-30s (F), so I put the eggbeaters back on this morning.

Pedaling rough sections and fast cadence is more enjoyable, but after three hours at 15F and brisk winds my toes on both feet developed some minor frostbite. Now my feetitch like hell.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Anybody Ride home tonight, About 25 degrees and dropping as it just snow a wet snow that was freezing as it hit the roads,

I'm still smiling about ride home tonite. I only fell once. Damn Black Ice. I faired better than the Tahoe in the ditch with the smashed front end tonight in barrington on Ela Road. As I pull up the Police has all traffic stopped as a tow truck is pulling the tahoe out. The Cop turned around and saw me and said "go Ahead You can go Thru". I thanked him and pedaled on my merry way.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

johnlh said:


> Pedaling rough sections and fast cadence is more enjoyable, but after three hours at 15F and brisk winds my toes on both feet developed some minor frostbite. Now my feetitch like hell.


15 degrees takes on a whole new perspective when you're out there for three hours. Dang! How long is your ride?

On a bad day my ride is 30 minutes, tops. I have had some numb toes on single-digit days, but never had to think about frostbite. Do you have shoe covers, neoprene socks...both?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

My Commute is an hour on a good day. Last Nights was hour 15


----------



## racerdave (May 12, 2007)

45 minutes for me... I got a pair of Lake winter boots many years ago. They're build well, so they've held up great. Best winter purchase i've made and totally worth it. Add some mid-weight wool socks and the feet stay pretty toasty.

I also got some el cheapo ATV bar/moose/handlebar mitts. 20 bucks from Cabelas. They're also sweet on cold days. Goodbye cold hands.


----------



## damrtn (Jan 14, 2009)

I only have a 6 km commute so the cold is never the problem for me...
i rode to work at -22C and was still very warm at the core (wasn't
even a winter jacket)...when i go on longer rides, the toes 
and fingers get a bit cold. I do not believe in the single-gear theory,
as i have never had a problem, i even once had an inch of frozen rain 
on it an was still able to shift gears after a little shake.I do keep 
the bike REALLY well oiled (each ride a must), as the calcium will 
quickly make all drivetrain a frozen rusty mess.

My winter bikes: -a mountain bike with wide tires and large grooves to 
clear the snow.this is the snow bike, with my light weight, i can float 
over hard snow! -a hybrid with studded front and a rear rack with a
plastic milk box(yes, looks like i am the poorest guy in my 
street, lol).For icy conditions.
Both with mudgards, lights and spd clips, also mirrors a must.

My biggest problem is that my goggles steam up...(any advice pls...)
Rain is also worst than cold to me....

It's NOT for everyone, requires some skill, but it's so much fun!!!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know if you've heard about the storm that just hit the Lake Tahoe area, but holy crap. I'm off the bike for at least a couple days. Haven't figured out how to ride when the snow in the bike lane is over the top of the handlebars. Any tips? :lol:


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> I don't know if you've heard about the storm that just hit the Lake Tahoe area, but holy crap. I'm off the bike for at least a couple days. Haven't figured out how to ride when the snow in the bike lane is over the top of the handlebars. Any tips? :lol:


Would this help?

KtraK


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

That. Is. Awesome. :eekster:


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Take the lane? What type of roads are they?

In other news, more snow today, just when I thought we were done. not really sticking, though.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

ahhhhhh almost 50 degrees in West Michigan this morning! it was glorious!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Well the plows finally hit the bike lanes some, so I got back on the bike today...there was a dusting last night, and it was really cold today, which made for a strange condition I haven't seen before... the fine powder that was on the road was getting sucked up between the tire and front fender like water does, but it was forming this weird cloud just in front of the fender (like where the water from a rainstorm would spit out). It was showing me exactly how far forward I would have to extend my fender in order to provide complete coverage depending on speed...it was like wind tunnel testing. If I sped up a bit, I could push the cloud an inch or two forward, and if I slowed down, I could get it to recede back under the front of the fender. I was staring at it so intently I almost crashed :lol:


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Back down to -20C for the ride in today, and up to -4C in time for the ride home. That is two entirely different outfits. Last year at this time I was doing road rides in shorts and a jersey. WTF!


----------



## That Geo Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

40s and 50s here now ... I'm so happy I could cry. Mother Nature broke me ... I'm riding out of spite now.


----------



## nathan bay (Apr 16, 2007)

I had to dig deep for some inspiration tonight. Usually I can just think "I'm training" and that is that, but I'm not training for anything this year. So as I rode into a 20 mph headwind in -2 degrees for about 5 miles I thought about these guys riding the iditarod trail right now and it made me feel a little better. Maybe they can help you as well. NB http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=496492


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Snows gone!

Time to give her a wash and brush....

I had to swap the stem after the salsa re-call though 










Have to say that the salsa has pulled through the winter like a champ! I`m not taking of the studded tyres though for a couple more weeks as its still icey in the mornings.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Now that the snow is on the retreat, you can see why i wanted a CX for a commuter...



















Looks like the worst is over.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Great pics, as always fux. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks. Not the best of pictures my mobile phone hasnt got a great camera. Here are the others I took on the way to work.

I was "greeted" by a couple of jack russels when I went through a farm.










My puls is higher than I like on longer trips but the gravel is hard to ride on when its as wet as it now because of the melting snow.



















Its not long until I kan fit some fast cx tyres. Can`t wait!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, it's the first day of spring. Thanks for the support this winter folks:thumbsup: . Fittingly, yesterdy I was able to ride home in shorts and short sleeves. It was back down to 30 for the ride to work this morning, but that feels like a heat wave after the February that we had around here. Won't be long before the fenders are coming off and the windproof softshell can stay home in the closet. 

It's always weird when you relize that two weeks ago, you were driving to work in 4wd because the road was hard to locate under all that snow, and now you're riding home in shorts...aahhh, spring in the mountains.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

A thunderstorm is supposed to blast through here this weekend and I was planning a ride. Oh well, we do need all of the rain we can get.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Today I took the car to work! 

Finished early and got 3 hours of riding on my local trails.



















What a great feeling, getting back out in the good spots...... AND even fitter than last year. Commuting certainly helps.

See you on the winter commuter thread next year folks. Now its playtime :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Look at all of that slick rock. Awesome!


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, we have a lot of that here....



















More pics here.. https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80811


----------



## big mario (Jan 8, 2007)

Fux,
that looks fun. Lucky man to have that close by. Where is that?


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok...to be fair...

This is what my little ride around town looked like yesterday...today there was another 4" of snow on it. My winter riding season ain't over yet (and pardon the cell phone shots)...



















You can see why I hate all you folks in the southern states without snow on the ground, in short sleeved jerseys and saying "Winter ain't too bad"


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

After a week of long rides in 30-50 degree temps, we are about to get hammered with a foot of snow.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

*It's coming...*

Got in a good 3 hours this morning, but the snow is starting to blow in. I communted on the snow bike today for good measure.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

big mario said:


> Fux,
> that looks fun. Lucky man to have that close by. Where is that?


This is right out of my back yard, literely.

I live in a village 15km from kristiansand (southern most tip), lots of great trails here and they are all open to mtb`s.










:thumbsup:

EDIT:Oh, typical! On the map it says kristianstad... which is wrong name right place. Its a map off an american travel agency site!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

YAY winter is over in east Texas!!!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I still have snow on the ground as well..up into the high 20's in the mornings this week though...I actually rode home in shorts and short sleeves again yesterday...mid 50's. We're getting there, but there isn't a 'trail' around here that isn't still buried in snow. Won't be long before the sun is up again on my morning commute though. That's always a glorious moment...


----------



## Skavenger (Mar 3, 2007)

*Nokian 300's ordered*

As the summer continues to draw to an end I've decided to prep the winter commuter bike while there is no white stuff on the ground. I ordered Nokian 300's today and started to prepare a list of things need to do on the winter commuter. Living in North Dakota where the winters are long and snowy and of course cold I am looking for tips to prepare the winter rig. Its a single speeded GF opie. Does anyone have any tips to prepare? Special chain lubes or grease needed? Any tips will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## striegel (Dec 24, 2007)

Skavenger said:


> ...oes anyone have any tips to prepare? Special chain lubes or grease needed? Any tips will be greatly appreciated.


Those are good things to ask about. I'm no expert myself, but I can at least offer some words based on my own experience.

For chain lube I would definitely recommend oil-based instead of fancy silicone or wax or teflon products. Especially when there's salt and slush, a good oil coating helps prevent rust. When the road spray raises more grit you'll need to clean and re-lube often, so why waste money on expensive stuff you'll just be washing off?

I've tried straight 40-weight motor oil, dunking the whole chain in a can of it but I think I prefer the heavier Phil Tenacious Oil. It seems to stick better and not get thrown around as much.

As for grease, I have not been as happy with a clear silicone grease because it seems to get displaced by water and dirty up. I like Panef Garage Door Opener grease because it stays in place well and doesn't thicken up at low temperatures.

That's all I have to offer. Any other opinions?


----------



## grumpygramps (Jul 6, 2009)

My fave lube is Finish Line "Wet", in the green bottles/spray can. Lasts for ages and really good in the wet.

I've just bought myself some rather splendid Altura "Night Vision" wet weather gear in prep for all the rain to come in England. Tried it on just before the weekend and it works a treat, really very good at night as well with amazingly bright reflective stripes/patterns on them.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Skavenger said:


> As the summer continues to draw to an end I've decided to prep the winter commuter bike while there is no white stuff on the ground. I ordered Nokian 300's today and started to prepare a list of things need to do on the winter commuter. Living in North Dakota where the winters are long and snowy and of course cold I am looking for tips to prepare the winter rig. Its a single speeded GF opie. Does anyone have any tips to prepare? Special chain lubes or grease needed? Any tips will be greatly appreciated.


I ride a full suspension, full geared bike with studs all winter long in Calgary...

What works for me,

Pedro's Ice Wax lube, only used one chain all winter, with other stuff went through two or three.

Needed to upgrade the Shimano XT BB with enduroseals bearings and cups, (Shimano, stock died really quick)

Needed to upgrade wheel bearings again I went Enduroseals hybrid. Went through Shimano cup and cones really fast.

Went with Kool stop brake pads way better than Shimano's both performance (icing up) and wear.

Went to a Chris King head set, cause a headset would only last one season...but still need to grease up mid winter...

Shimano Cn-77001 chain works well...

Most problems center around salt getting into things, and screwing them up, so seals and grease (yup normal teflon filled grease). And sticky pistons on the calipers.

I have found that well built high quality parts function better are more economic than the cheaper throw aways,,,mind you I am riding 6 days a week all year..

One thing in ND you will get cold enough to get brake icing...

you Brake, warm the rotor up enough to get a thin film of water on it and the pads..

Then you go down the next hill, you pull on the brake and nothing happens cause it is ice on ice, so no heat builds up....

Grab the brakes and hammer them off and on, this kinda wiggles the rotor a bit to get the ice to fall off...

All in all quite exciting when it happens.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

I used Ernesto's Soy Lube last winter and was thoroughly impressed. It is now my all-season commuter lube and my lube for the Pugsley in the winter.

http://www.ernestolube.com/

Seriously long lasting, but will collect a lot of dirt in dry dusty conditions. I thought I was doing well with 200-300 miles on Dumonde Tech on the commuter, with this I am getting 400-800 miles depending on weather. It's so nice that it allows me to do what I want, neglect the commuter, nothing worse than working on the commuter all the time.

I just looked back at the last time I re-lubed and it looks like I got a little over 1200 miles before re-lubing. Incredible, or I forget to mark the last time I lubed...


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice to see the old thread back for more...although I want to enjoy these mornings in shorts and a jersey for as long as I can. 

The motor oil suggestion got me thinking...anyone else have a chainsaw? Bar/Chain oil is seriously thick/tacky stuff. I wonder if that would make a good winter lube? 

I will admit that I tried motorcycle chain lube once, and it was a nightmare. Took weeks to get it all off of my shoes, bike, chain, sprockets... Works well on the dirt bike, but wow, what a mess on the commuter. 

They don't use salt on the roads around here, so I carry on with the white lightning wax-based stuff. Part of my commute is on dirt roads, and I've grown to hate oil-based stuff because it attracts the dirt so bad. I guess when it's packed snow/ice it wouldn't be an issue, but I've never had problems using the wax-based stuff. I do pull the chain off and clean it really good every 2 or 3 weeks during the winter though.


----------



## coffeespecial (Feb 3, 2007)

maximum respect for you guys!!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Really?*

I had completely opposite results.
I got a bunch of that stuff free at races so I figured I'd try it.
Super 'dirty' and attracted lots of dirt/dust as you mentioned which in turn gunked up my cassette pretty good. I had to clean and relube my chain every other ride in the summer.

Maybe it works better in the cold?


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

I've bought a new headlight in preparation for this winter. Up until now I've been using cheap (<$30) led headlights. The light I bought is the Cygolite Mitycross 350 and I'm hoping that it will be a wise investment.

I have more than enough gear for the cold weather; I just have to break it out again. I've already made up my mind that temperature isn't going to be a deciding factor of whether I ride or drive. However, I know that there will be days that I won't be able to ride because of road conditions.

I can't really say that I'm looking forward to this winter, but I'm as ready as I'm ever going to get for it and I plan on making the most of it.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Shayne - are you letting it set up overnight before you ride on it? The wax stuff takes a few hours to really harden up, and will attract dirt the first few hours. I apply at night and give it a good 8 hours. Also, not the 'race day' thin stuff, but the original white lightening. Works great for me... 

Solomon - good call. I had a bad wreck last year that I blame on my crappy headlight.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

I love white lightning. No beef with that. I've been using it almost exclusively since it was introduced.

I was talking about the Ernesto soy lube


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

aaahhh got it. If soy ruins lube as bad as it ruined milk, I don't want any part of it.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Shayne said:


> I had completely opposite results.
> I got a bunch of that stuff free at races so I figured I'd try it.
> Super 'dirty' and attracted lots of dirt/dust as you mentioned which in turn gunked up my cassette pretty good. I had to clean and relube my chain every other ride in the summer.
> 
> Maybe it works better in the cold?


Yeah, I figured that might be the case for typical MTB rides. That's why I only use it on the commuter, which covers a whopping 200 meters of dirt everyday. The Pugsley is riding around on snow, once again no appreciable amount of dirt to build up.

I would consider it if I know I am going to be in really muddy conditions or knew that there would be multiple/long water crossings in a mountain bike ride though.

I still stick with the Dumonde Tech for regular dirt rides, but for commuting and snow, Ernesto's Soy Lube gets the nod.


----------



## big mario (Jan 8, 2007)

I have the same light Solomon and it works great. Not big but big light output.


----------



## flynnet (May 19, 2007)

Yup.. summers drawing to an end and its time for me to think about setting up the commuter for the winter.

First thing is a new headlamp. Ive been using the Sigma Evo for the past couple years but I dont feel like squinting anymore to see this year. I was gonna give the Magicshine 900 lumen light a try.

Other than that, some permant fenders are comming on and am thinking of some new tires.

My winters here in Germany are fairly mild, not too much snow but it is always wet and ice is a big problem. Last year I had a couple of washouts cause of black ice. Can any of you guys recommend studded tires? Do they really help out or is there just too much rolling resistance for the small advantage. Right now I am running Maxxis Holy Rollers.

The Commuter:







Sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Its getting cold again, the sun is getting up later but on a good note its been dry enough for me to use my road bike as a commuter the last few weeks, before it gets religated to Taxc Fortius for the winter..

Very bad mobile pics, but the view of the sunrise is spectacular this time of year.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

fux said:


> Its getting cold again, the sun is getting up later but on a good note its been dry enough for me to use my road bike as a commuter the last few weeks, before it gets religated to Taxc Fortius for the winter..
> 
> Very bad mobile pics, but the view of the sunrise is spectacular this time of year.


Great pics, as always Fux. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanx, but as usual I must have opened my mouth a bit too soon.

I was on a group ride today and it rained constantly!


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

fux said:


> Thanx, but as usual I must have opened my mouth a bit too soon.
> 
> I was on a group ride today and it rained constantly!


At least you have some definable seasons there in Norway! Here in California we're just now getting our sumer weather.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ SOUTHERN California. Not so in the whole state. I'm in California and my mornings are now in the low 40's (F). Broke out the headlight for the first time this morning...I can feel the long descent into winter coming. The leaves are starting to turn and it's starting to get that crispy fall smell in the mornings and evenings. This Wednesday by the way is the Autumnal Equinox, when the northern and southern hemispheres get the same amount of sunlight...and from there until December 22nd it gets nothing but colder and darker. A beautiful thought :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> ^^ SOUTHERN California. Not so in the whole state. I'm in California and my mornings are now in the low 40's (F). Broke out the headlight for the first time this morning...I can feel the long descent into winter coming. The leaves are starting to turn and it's starting to get that crispy fall smell in the mornings and evenings. This Wednesday by the way is the Autumnal Equinox, when the northern and southern hemispheres get the same amount of sunlight...and from there until December 22nd it gets nothing but colder and darker. A beautiful thought :smilewinkgrin:


Frost on the grass this morning really late usually at least two weeks earlier...

Shorts were a little bit cold.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I do shorts/short sleeves as long as I can tolerate it...I think it helps prepare for those single digit days later in the winter. Each new layer of clothing is a milestone that I put off as long as possible. Anyone else do that?


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

CommuterBoy said:


> aaahhh got it. If soy ruins lube as bad as it ruined milk, I don't want any part of it.


Pretty much my thoughts..

How can you make lube outta beans. Odd....I'm not sold on soy as a lube.'


----------



## Skavenger (Mar 3, 2007)

*tubes and air pressure's*

All of the help has been great I really can't say enough how much it has helped me. One more subject that I still would like some input on is tubes and air pressure's. I recieved my nokian's they look like great fun but I was wondering if anyone has any advice on a certain tube that they use and air pressures. tire slim in the winter?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you mean slime? I could go on for days about how much I hate that stuff, and winter is at the top of the "why I hate it" list. I would say no, don't use it in the winter. Don't use it ever...but especially in the winter! My experience has been that it freezes when I keep the bike in the garage. Unofficially 14 degrees Farenheit is the point at which Slime becomes a big glob at the low point in your tire while it's hanging in the garage, so when you go out and hit the road, you feel like you're riding a clown bike...very strange feeling. Maybe if you went REALLY light with how much you put in, but it's not worth it to me. Where I live we have these thorns calld 'goatheads', and most of them are dead and gone in the winter anyway... I get more flats in the summer and fall due to thorns, in winter the biggest issue is just the cold. The other factor is just how hard it is to change a tube when it's that flipping cold... add a messy pile of slime to that situation, and it just gets worse. The mess and the freezing factor make it totally not worth the trouble in my opinion. 

I don't change air pressure...I'm not running studs or anything though...currently running Vittoria 'cross tires (I'm a little nervous for now narrow they are for the winter on my dirt (mud) road... my old ones were 700x35's and they were a challenge. These are 28's... I might have to look into the 29er tire market before the snow starts flying. 

Anyway, no special tubes, no special pressure for me. As it gets colder you will notice the pressure decreasing in your tires though...you have to check them more often since cold air takes up less space than warm air. They will feel rock hard when they're in the living room, and squishy out on the road when it's really cold.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Skavenger said:


> All of the help has been great I really can't say enough how much it has helped me. One more subject that I still would like some input on is tubes and air pressure's. I recieved my nokian's they look like great fun but I was wondering if anyone has any advice on a certain tube that they use and air pressures. tire slim in the winter?


I have used Stans with Nokian studs without tubes on a UST rim with sucess, )a pinch flat in the cold is a *****).

Tire pressure matters with studs...

The M&G has two rows of studs, off center, with lower tire pressure the studs make more contact with the ground, higher pressure less contact, you can tell from the buzzing sound the studs make...

The Freddy Revenz has a stud on each knob kinda four rows, although all make contact, a harder tire will reduce the contact of the of the side studs...

Play with it if your riding on a skating rink you probably want a little less pressure, if your just looking for protection from the odd ice patch a little more pressure.

too little pressure though an the studs just push up into the tire too much.


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

How long is your commute?


----------



## Skavenger (Mar 3, 2007)

*The distance is*

The distance that I commute is about 6 miles or so one way so 12 miles a day in the ND winter will be awesome


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

The only few things I like about the winter months are 1. Winter riding 2. Playing in the snow on the farm with dirtbikes/trikes/trucks 3. The fact that people tend to stay inside.

My winter bike is going to be my dad's F7(He won't use it during the winter, just have to maintence it all the time). I'll be getting a set of studs for when it gets icey. And I'm rebuilding my F8 into a SS trail bike. This should be a good winter.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Well I went with shorts today... mistake! I knew it was going to be colder than it has been, but I got to work and found out it was 31 degrees F. That's a brisk 6 mile ride in shorts. At least I had a long sleeve t-shirt on. 

Time to break out the leg warmers.


----------



## Homebrew7 (May 8, 2008)

Anyone use knickers? 

I've been using shorts and a long sleeve thermal shirt with full finger gloves and the legs are getting a bit chilly, but I'm not ready for wind pants with longjohns.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I use shorts and leg warmers...then the warmers can come off for the ride home. I've never been a knicker guy... Seems like they would help on the knees though.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

double post


----------



## Homebrew7 (May 8, 2008)

Are leg warmers comfortable? I've never worn them, or knickers for that matter.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> Well I went with shorts today... mistake! I knew it was going to be colder than it has been, but I got to work and found out it was 31 degrees F. That's a brisk 6 mile ride in shorts. At least I had a long sleeve t-shirt on.
> 
> Time to break out the leg warmers.


Weird. I was up in the South Shore area this weekend and it was beautiful. This guy at the kayak rental place told me that they were having the best weather they'd had all month. As we were leaving Monday morning I could tell it was already turning much colder. Same story once we got back to the Bay Area. I wonder if fall is really here or if it's just going to get hot again in a week? It's funny though, riding to work this afternoon, my lungs were really burning. Guess they aren't used to the cooler air yet?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Homebrew - Leg warmers are totally comfortable. I had a cheaper pair from pricepoint and they had some down-slipping issues at first, but I've started puting them on before my shorts (baggies with lycra/chamois sewn in), and then put the shorts on, and the shorts hold the top of the leg warmers in place...haven't had an issue with them since. I recently got a nicer (pearl izumi) pair, and they don't slip anywhere. They're very nice. When they are on they feel like you're wearing tights. You don't even think about them. 

Gary, we were under a 'weather advisory' at the end of the weekend, and they said highs wed/thurs would be 30 degrees lower than they were on sat/sun. Crazy low pressure system or something... It's been really windy too. it's supposed to creep back up to the 70's by the weekend though. It was pushing 90 before last weekend....extended summer. My lungs were not ready for this morning either!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Weird. I was up in the South Shore area this weekend and it was beautiful.


Yeah, it`s wierd allright. I was down in your neighborhood (Marin, anyway) and even though the thermometer said it was warm I froze my butt off! I`ll take dry anything to bay weather.

Here in Reno, it`s just starting to get down around the freezing mark. I`m still hanging in with shorts, started with my lightest gloves last week. If it doesn`t warm up again, I`ll probably add a knit cap next week.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

High 20's this morning... I'm not ready for this stuff yet. It's always about this point of the year when riding all the way through winter seems totally overwhelming. Somehow I always do it though...


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

3 degrees C this week.

I have already been forced to layering with wool base layers. At the moment I am using Endura Baa Baa merino woll base layer, which is FANTASTIC!

I have also bought some Endura eVent trousers for when the worst weather comes. I had the pleasure of using them in a storm last week and I will come back with a report on those later.

My Sealskinz gloves are utter poo, they dont keep the rain out, uncomfortabe on drop bars and the liner comes out when you take them off. So I am on the look out for something better there too. What a waste of money they proved to be. :madman:

I also decided to sort out my bike because the last few weeks has been a pain. The chain has been slipping over my worn cassett and my hubs were loose.

Well following the rule that you should always go one better, I bought a new Ultegra cassett and chain which I fit today. I also re-packed my hubs with grease.

On futher inspection my bottom bracket has given up the ghost too. I suppose I have ridden a few thousand miles on the lacruz in all weathers, so its to be expected.

On a lighter note my XT hub bearings looked brand new once I cleaned of the gunk, so I would have to give them a commuter thumbs up.

I also oiled my nippels, which incidentely have been swapped out with brass to try and avoid them from snapping in the salt, snow and extreem cold. Last year 6 spokes and nips in the space of a couple of weeks and it was highly annoying. Not as annoying as my spelling must be to some folks, I might add......

Oh, some pictures to give my boring drivvel some colour.


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

jeffscott said:


> I have used Stans with Nokian studs without tubes on a UST rim with sucess, )a pinch flat in the cold is a *****).


Very interesting. I might have to try this. One question....didn't the Stan's freeze? Ok, maybe two questions...how hard to mount and keep the air in the tire.


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

CommuterBoy said:


> High 20's this morning... I'm not ready for this stuff yet. It's always about this point of the year when riding all the way through winter seems totally overwhelming. Somehow I always do it though...


Below zero...Ouch. The lowest here in the area is about low 40's. Winter is coming fast.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I'm a farenheit man. Below freezing yes, but not below zero yet... 
Judging from your avatar I'm guessing your a Celcius guy, eh?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

norm said:


> Very interesting. I might have to try this. One question....didn't the Stan's freeze? Ok, maybe two questions...how hard to mount and keep the air in the tire.


Stan's did not freeze at least that I noticed, mounting was easy, since they have wire beads inflating was easy.

Because they are not tubeless tires it took a bit of shaking to get the tire to fully seal up properly.

Once I got it I maybe filled up once a month.


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

CommuterBoy said:


> ^^ I'm a farenheit man. Below freezing yes, but not below zero yet...
> Judging from your avatar I'm guessing your a Celcius guy, eh?


You are very quick..eh!! 
Yeah, I meant farenheit(my bad). Still pretty cool for this time of year. Where are you located?

I miss the old Bob and Doug skits. Eh. The "Trailer park boys" are even better. Totally Canadian humour. Worth checking out.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in NorCal (north of Tahoe in the sierras). We're apparently skipping fall altogether and heading straight into winter. It snowed this past saturday (Oct 4th). Mornings below freezing for about a week now...hopefully it warms up a bit before we really get into winter.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Same here in Norway, apparently autumn lasted a couple of weeks.


----------



## Homebrew7 (May 8, 2008)

First snow of the season, way too early in my opinion.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> I'm in NorCal (north of Tahoe in the sierras).


Sierra Valley, maybe? Betcha you can pick out where we went for a recon drive Monday- water is still on at most campgrounds. Going back Sun for a roadie loop.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Highway 49!! Sierra city...
That place is epic. Packer Lake Lodge is for sale by the way. 

I'm a little further north towards Lake Almanor.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Homebrew7 said:


> First snow of the season, way too early in my opinion.


better than
being 98+ degrees F here in TX


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

Coldest commute of the year so far. 29 F and snowing! I also put some fenders on my commuter yesterday and I've got to say, it is the best investment since clipless pedels. I feel so stupid for not putting fenders on a long time ago.

-Simon


----------



## Homebrew7 (May 8, 2008)

If you're riding a mtb what kind of front fender are you using and does it work well?


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

Homebrew7 said:


> If you're riding a mtb what kind of front fender are you using and does it work well?


I'm riding an Airborne Lucky Strike with old Rackshox SID race on the front. It actually has a hole in the arch to mount a fender too. I picked up a set of Beaver tail fenders from REI. http://www.rei.com/product/718391

It work very well, I really haven't been this happy about a bike part in a long time!!

-Simon


----------



## bipolarbear (Mar 29, 2009)

Snow is much better than rain in my book. I welcome winter


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I had to take a driving day today...boo. 
It's my first one this school year (I'm a teacher). I have to haul a bunch of stuff somewhere after work, and I couldn't come up with another plan. Driving is an absolute last resort :lol:

I guess that means I'm ready for winter though...it's 20-something degrees Farenheit and I'm sitting here bummed that I'm not on the bike. We have snow in the forecast... I agree that snow is much better than rain...until the bike lanes are full of what used to be on the road, and the only place to ride is in the bobsled run with all the cars.


----------



## BBrown (May 5, 2009)

*New winter commuter*

I've been commuting since March this year. Last year I gave up riding in early Nov. I ordered some fenders this year though so I am shooting to get through Most of the Winter this year. Although Jan and Feb are crazy cold in Wisconsin

Just curious how many miles have you put in this year on you bike. This is my first year commuting after being totally lazy for 8 years. So I'm pretty proud of myself for putting up 1800 miles so far.

The coldest day so far was 34F and raining. I aggree that cold rain is way worse than snow.

Brian


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

BBrown said:


> I've been commuting since March this year. Last year I gave up riding in early Nov. I ordered some fenders this year though so I am shooting to get through Most of the Winter this year. Although Jan and Feb are crazy cold in Wisconsin
> 
> Just curious how many miles have you put in this year on you bike. This is my first year commuting after being totally lazy for 8 years. So I'm pretty proud of myself for putting up 1800 miles so far.
> 
> ...


I have near 3000 since I put a computer on my bike in April this year. They predicting 8-14 inches of snow in Denver tomorrow. That might be a bit too much to handle Im afraid.

-Simon


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Rain sucks.
Snow is fun. Until it starts to suck too


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

My commute gets me right about 2000 miles per school year. I don't really keep track of what I add to that in the summer. 

My coldest commute so far was 4* farenheit. I want to do a below zero commute, just so I can say I've done it, but I haven't had the opportunity.


----------



## BBrown (May 5, 2009)

The opportunity for below zero will not be a problem for me. We have weeks on end that our high is in the single digits. Just getting my butt on the bike will take some willpower though.30's are not so bad, if it's clear I'll ride in shorts, legs get a little pink but better than wearing pants.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Simonns said:


> I have near 3000 since I put a computer on my bike in April this year. They predicting 8-14 inches of snow in Denver tomorrow. That might be a bit too much to handle Im afraid.
> 
> -Simon


Yep, this is the first calling of the Pugsley this season for me. Though I hope I can leave to come home prior to the snow building to 8 inches, even with a Pugsley, that's tough to ride in.

Thursday is a driving day for me, Chili Cook-off at work and a rest day before I fly to New York on Friday to race the marathon this weekend. I secretly hope that it snows enough to close down work Thursday, that way I don't have to record a driving day.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

20* F this morning.... it feels early to be digging this deep into my cycling wardrobe. It's still October! What's January going to be like???


----------



## BBrown (May 5, 2009)

Total opposite WI this morning 51* at 6:30 this morning. Supposed to get close to 60* today. Rode shorts and a fleece this morning, it will be shorts and jersey on the way to school at 3:00.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice, I miss Wisconsin, sometimes. I grew up in De Pere. Im in Denver now, and its a complete snow covered mess. No commuting the rest of the week Im afraid.


----------



## BBrown (May 5, 2009)

Simonns said:


> Nice, I miss Wisconsin, sometimes. I grew up in De Pere. Im in Denver now, and its a complete snow covered mess. No commuting the rest of the week Im afraid.


You must have rode the camp (stump farm). Bairds? I miss Moutians the riding in Oregon was much more fun. We do a couple of races at the ski hills here and it's the closest I get to fun descents.

Colorado is on the list to do some riding for sure.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah Barids, good times. Did the WORS series a couple years too.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Who else is loving that time change!! It was getting pretty dark in the mornings for me. Today I got to put the headlight back in the backpack for at least another week or two. I actually got a few rays of direct sunlight on the ride this morning. Mid to upper 30's Farenheit... Good stuff. Cold enough to limit the sweating with the right clothes, but not cold enough for numb fingers. Pretty ideal really. Nice crispy morning.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Yup, getting to be that time of year when I need my lights on every night after work and not just the late nights. I do enjoy riding in the dark the best though.


----------



## rho (Dec 13, 2007)

I figure I'll join in on this thread...
Got to see the predawn peaking up over Mt Hamilton and Mission Peak in the Bay Area... First time since July...


----------



## BBrown (May 5, 2009)

Nice crisp morning 28* and clear. Nice to have light again at 6:30AM.
Yesterday had a 20MPH tail wind on the way home. Felt like a stud going 32 and keeping up with trafic . Today 15MPH head wind...not feeling so studly anymore


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ There is no such thing as a tailwind. It's either a headwind, or you're having a good day.


----------



## Ranman (Sep 17, 2005)

It's either blowing up your butt or down your throat.

but always way better than in through the car window


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Ranman said:


> It's either blowing up your butt or down your throat.


Too bad we can`t just open the valves and let it blow right through


----------



## LilJr (Oct 27, 2009)

I have been commuting since the beginning of the summer and I want to continue year round. My problem is that the weather generally gets single digits/negatives here. The cold itself isn't the problem, but it tends to rain more than snow here and it freezes instantly. My commute is about 9 miles one way, and it is all up steep hills on the way in. I will keep commuting through the winter as long as the ice on the roads isn't too bad.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I usually miss a day or two after a good storm becuase of the ice. Around here they plow all of the snow into the bike lanes, leaving you to share the icy bobsled run with traffic...no thanks. My best winter only saw me drive 5 times, I think last year it was 16. General rule is that when I drive, it's bad enough that I'm in 4wd in the Jeep all the way to work. 




Lower 20's today. Gettin' brisk. It had that mid-winter frozen smell this morning...I haven't had that yet this year.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

The warm spell that hit the midwest this weekend held out a little longer. It was in the 50's on the way in. Really made me want to miss the last turn and keep riding. Knobbies today, maybe I'll get to play on the way home. Still haven't gotten the Nokians yet, probably should order them soon.


----------



## LilJr (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, any snow there is on the roads here gets plowed right into the bike lanes, which terrible.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

fux said:


> View attachment 487066


I have the same sheet-of-plywood-tool-hanging-apparatus in my shop above the bench. I love putting new nails in there to hang new and exciting specialty bike tools. Pegboard is for pansies. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ranman (Sep 17, 2005)

*Pegboard*



CommuterBoy said:


> Pegboard is for pansies. :thumbsup:


Real men use Craftsman Top Box and Roll-a-ways  
Heck..I got one roll-a-way just for my air tools


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I keep my air tools hanging on nails on a post in my shop, or on shelves near the compressor...I'd like a roll-a-way, but I like having everything out where I can grab it. Plus, roll-a-ways are expensive!


----------



## Ranman (Sep 17, 2005)

X-mas baby! Ask and you shall receive. Besides I do the Jeep(s) thing like you and they need work all the time. Just switched my wifes over to a HID relay light system for those cold-dark-nights drive home.
Besides she can pick me up when I wimp out.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice. I recently built up my XJ...first one, I sold the YJ... now I'm on to my next bike project. I have to ask santa for a 29er suspension fork with remote lockout though...toolbox might have to wait again :lol:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

You guys are making me sad 
I had an 83 CJ5 for years- talk about a love/hate relationship. I finally threw in the towel about four years ago but sometimes I still miss that cranky old stuttering, smoke belching, erratic P.O.S. The feel was just about like driving a deuce-and-a-half, that great old steel dash was definitely something you won`t find any more, and the old AM/FM radio with push button memory worked more consistantly than the engine!


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

Props to those who made their commute in Denver this morning. That north wind was blowing pretty hard and the snow was nice and fluffy. A little cold too!

-Simon


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice weather in Reno for the past two days- warmish (60s?), sunny, no wind to speak of. It`s also been my "weekend", so no commute, but I did a nice 30 mile or so loop into town to have pupusas with my wife. Still looks nice today and we`re BOTH off, so taking the tandem to Sacramento for a cruise on their awesome river path as soon as wifey gets done with a few business calls.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Simonns said:


> Props to those who made their commute in Denver this morning. That north wind was blowing pretty hard and the snow was nice and fluffy. A little cold too!
> 
> -Simon


I chickened out this morning. Excuses were still getting over my cold, didn't want to deal with drivers on icy roads and I didn't have all my gear laid out the night before. Lame.

I'm going to try to get back on track for Thursday and Friday, though it looks like it will be even colder out those mornings. Time to test out a few new bits of gear.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

nepbug said:


> I chickened out this morning. Excuses were still getting over my cold, didn't want to deal with drivers on icy roads and I didn't have all my gear laid out the night before. Lame.
> 
> I'm going to try to get back on track for Thursday and Friday, though it looks like it will be even colder out those mornings. Time to test out a few new bits of gear.


Yeah, I walked to REI at lunch today and bought some new gloves and Smartwool Mountaineering socks. Going to try them out on the way home tonight. Tomorrow morning does look to be colder.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Still looks nice today and we`re BOTH off, so taking the tandem to Sacramento for a cruise on their awesome river path as soon as wifey gets done with a few business calls.


Nice! I plan on hitting that trail some day. How did your ride go?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

It was nice, thanks. Part of today`s ride was the last piece that we hadn`t ridden before (downtown Folsom to Beal Point), so now we`ve officially ridden the whole trail, athough not in one shot. Gary, if you go I suggest trying to get ahold of some kind of map. It isn`t super tough to navigate, but there are a lot of detours and other paths and very little signage, so a lot of unplanned route deviations for us. Sometimes those lead to unexpected fun, but they can also be frustrating. We finally found a box of little maps for a couple bucks at one of the rest stops. Map or no map, it`s worth a two hour drive in my opinion.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

5 Degrees F this morning. Just my damn feet were cold. Even with 3 layers of socks with ziplocks over them, and my shoes.

-Simon


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ That's brisk. Hang in there. The coldest I've had to do has been 3* or 4*. We dip below zero a few times during the winter, but it's always been on non-work weeks for me since I've been riding... 

Still holding at 18* or 19* where I'm at. Mornings have been exactly the same all week. It's like Groundhog Day around here...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Simonns, are you right in Denver? I didn`t think it got that cold there, but maybe I was wrong.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Simonns, are you right in Denver? I didn`t think it got that cold there, but maybe I was wrong.


Yeah, I live in the tech center and commute to 16th and Market. 5 is what my little thermometer said this morning. First time I had to use my face cover and I still had some snot-sickles, and my toes were only good for about 9 of the 12 miles.

-Simon


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Woot Woot page 4.


----------



## Homebrew7 (May 8, 2008)

Well it was zero F this morning and I wimped out. Felt like a sally when I saw someone on a bike.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ My lowest temp commute to date was 4*. I'm hoping to get a zero degree ride in this winter. We always get a week or two of single digit negatives, but it's usually when I'm on winter break (I'm a teacher). Zero* F is cold, I don't care what they say in Canada.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

-2 C Winter Storm Warning 8 to 10 cm snow, wind to 70 km/h temp falling to -25 C over the weekend....

For sure I am riding traffic will back up for hours and hours...last Friday a 30 min commute took over 5 hours...


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

it finally snowed here in East Texas(Woodlands area), its snowed quite a bit too!

right now its 34 degrees Celsius and it will probably get down below 32. 
now us Texans aint very fond of cold weather so I dont see myself commuting to work in this weather


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I think you mean farenheit? 34* C is 93* F... that's some amazing snow :lol:

I heard about that Texas snow... Close the schools!! Don't leave the house!! What do we do!? SNOW!!!


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Iv`e had 24 days of of rain, followed by 2 days of snow and yesterday I had sleet.

Riding 20km`s to work in 10cm`s of slush is realy hard work!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

fux said:


> Riding 20km`s to work in 10cm`s of slush is realy hard work!


I believe it! Depending on your point of view, I guess it could be fun for a little while, though I`m sure it gets old long before it`s done with. Glad I don`t have to do it, but hang in there!


----------



## bipolarbear (Mar 29, 2009)

Simonns said:


> Yeah, I live in the tech center and commute to 16th and Market. 5 is what my little thermometer said this morning. First time I had to use my face cover and I still had some snot-sickles, and my toes were only good for about 9 of the 12 miles.
> 
> -Simon


I commute from Lowry to 15th and Platte on the path. We probably pass each other at some point.

Cold hasn't really been getting to me yet. I dress in layers and still pedal pretty hard to keep the temp up. My slick tires haven't been too bad on the ice/snow yet. Nice that they plow the bike path.

I will say that the toes are the first to go on the cold days. I'm still in clipless with some wind booties, but might be considering something a little warmer.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Neoprene socks. I'm in clipless all winter, and I swear by Gator brand neoprene socks. I've gone low single digits a few times (3, 4 degrees) and they work well. Those combined with the wind booties you already have should be pretty dang warm. 



We got about a foot and a half of snow overnight. I felt justified in driving today since I had to have the Jeep in 4wd all the way to work...that's my sanity meter. 4x4 = no guilt driving day. It's supposed to clear up though, and the forecast low for tomorrow's commute is 1* F.


----------



## xcolin (Apr 23, 2005)

anybody from Alberta ride in this morning? It was fricken -29°C in calgary, -35°C in edmonton when i woke up

luckily i work from home for the time being, although i do miss the ride in each morning


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah! We`re in the middle of our first real snow this year- I just woke up to a beautiful 8 inch blanket of fresh snow. Still falling lightly, no wind, ~30F and it`s my "weekend", so I don`t have to fo anywhere if I don`t want to until Thursday afternoon. Perfect!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Tomorrow could be the best day of snowboarding Tahoe has seen in the past couple years. Are you seeing how light and dry this stuff is? Epic. If I was off for two days I'd be heading up the hill in the morning...


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

xcolin said:


> anybody from Alberta ride in this morning? It was fricken -29°C in calgary, -35°C in edmonton when i woke up
> 
> luckily i work from home for the time being, although i do miss the ride in each morning


Yup, not to bad, most of the snow was packed, made it without dabbing....some big drifts though.

I had -27.3 C that is -17 F.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Well it's -8 F outside right now, and I just drove to work. I'm actually pretty bummed. I've never ridden below zero, and I want to...but the roads are just completely horrible. It's like a 6 mile bobsled run to work, and there's no way I'm sharing that icy chute with traffic (even though I only see maybe 10 cars on an average morning ride, the chances of getting hit in my estimation are 50/50 at best. 

Much props to those of you riding deep into the negatives on a regular basis though. It only gets below zero around here maybe a couple times a winter. It's been 5 or 6 years since I've felt 8 below, and it's flipping cold.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

CommuterBoy said:


> Well it's -8 F outside right now, and I just drove to work. I'm actually pretty bummed. I've never ridden below zero, and I want to...but the roads are just completely horrible. It's like a 6 mile bobsled run to work, and there's no way I'm sharing that icy chute with traffic (even though I only see maybe 10 cars on an average morning ride, the chances of getting hit in my estimation are 50/50 at best.
> 
> Much props to those of you riding deep into the negatives on a regular basis though. It only gets below zero around here maybe a couple times a winter. It's been 5 or 6 years since I've felt 8 below, and it's flipping cold.


Its cold in Denver too, but not that cold though. I think it was 7*F on my ride in this morning, but the windchill was -8. Nice light blanket of snow makes for a interesting commute. Ride on....

-Simon


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

jeffscott said:


> Yup, not to bad, most of the snow was packed, made it without dabbing....some big drifts though.
> 
> I had -27.3 C that is -17 F.


-17*F:eekster:

I don't have much to complain about then...


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Simonns said:


> -17*F:eekster:
> 
> I don't have much to complain about then...


Warmed up today -22 C.

I usually grab a meat stick out of the fridge when I get home, you know it is cold when the fridge feels warm.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Yikes- COLD!
Around here, we`ve been getting down around zero F and just got our first real snow of the year. I just found out that I don`t go back to work until Friday night, so hopefully the majority of the crap will be off the roads by then and I`ll be able to ride. I`m not going to push it yet because I`ve already driven in this calender year, but after New Year I really want to go for a 100% no drive commute year. Mostly that depends on the ice/ruts/plow berms.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

-10*F this morning. The coldest so far. I think its suppose to warm up now. Good times. 
Anyone else in Denver commute this week? 

Jeffscott, what do you put on your feet to keep them warm? My feet are only good for about 8 miles, the last 4 can be pretty painful. Thanks.

-Simon


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Simonns said:


> -10*F this morning. The coldest so far. I think its suppose to warm up now. Good times.
> Anyone else in Denver commute this week?
> 
> Jeffscott, what do you put on your feet to keep them warm? My feet are only good for about 8 miles, the last 4 can be pretty painful. Thanks.
> ...


I just wear Shimano MW80 winter boots....normal socks, that is it...

I am good for an hour down at -35 C....

Yup warmed up this morning only -12 C (+10F).


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Not as cold as most of you, but we had snow in the SF Bay Area this week. An inch or two where I live. Temps have been in the mid 20's all week.

Bundled up a little more, but really not that much cooler than a clear morning when it has been getting to around 30 F. Only difference is that I rode my mountain bike because I was afraid of my road bike tires slipping on the ice. Worked fine, but I didn't really need 5" of travel.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

-14F at 5:00 this morning, high winds, roads and trails have too much snow to enjoy riding. My 2 hour run was fun as long as I was able to keep the wind at my back.

The funny thing is that I wear the same gear to run at these temps as I do to ride at 30F.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

I guess I got spoiled with the mild winter we had here last year, because this year I'm finding some of my gear (or lack thereof) to be a bit lacking. There have been a few times where it's been cold enough that once I get up to speed, the cold air dries out my eyes and makes them want to shut. Also, last night it was pouring rain and my glasses got beaded up very quickly. I had to squint so hard, my face started to hurt and I still couldn't see. Went to REI this afternoon and got a pair of Bolle ski goggles for only $25! At that price, they probably suck but I don't need anything really high end. Just something I can easily wipe off with swipe of my glove and keep the chill out in early mornings. And speaking of gloves, I have a pair of cheap winter gloves that I got in a liquor store in Tahoe and I really only had to use them a couple of times last year. This year I've been having to use them almost all of the time. They're OK, but they're not really cycling gloves so the fingers are kind of bulky and there are some seams that are uncomfortable. Picked up a pair or Pearl Izumi Cyclone gloves. They're warm but not too warm and they have a nice long, closed cuff I can stuff under the sleeves of my jacket. Also got a Descente skull cap with earflaps, so I think I'm finally properly prepared. The best part though is that I had an REI gift card plus some money left on a Visa gift card, so it was all basically free!


----------



## BBrown (May 5, 2009)

Well after a week off the bike I couldn't take it anymore. Now that most of the snow is plowed off the roads had a nice commute this morning. Not too bad, in the teens, lightly snowing. Riding this morning I realized how much I hate driving. I feel so lazy driving. Hopefully this feeling will last even when it actually gets cold here in Wisconsin.


----------



## Homebrew7 (May 8, 2008)

I was off the bike for 10 day's, 12 inches of snow and below zero temps scared me off, good ride this morning. My lungs are a bit sore, time for a balaclava.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Another 4x4 commute this morning. I think I'll try to ride it tomorrow...the road is clear for the middle 4 miles of my ride, but the mile on either end is solid ice/snow/wheel ruts. Pretty nasty.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

This thread bums me out. I wish I could bike to work. It would be ~20 miles, I work from midnight to 9am, part of the ride is a little ghetto (would not want to be riding my bike alone at night) and the rest is dark windy roads I would be nervous to get hit by a car on. *sigh*


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

hey commuter boy, might be time to change your sig  
I know what you mean about the ice though, not much (besides studded tires) you can do but drop psi keep it upright and forget your rear brake ever existed... 

straz, I know the feeling, don't think my commute's as long as yours, but for the rougher areas of town I just consider it a reason to sprint.
There will always be some hecklers but in general, when they see you riding in and out of season, an uneasy respect for "that crazy dude on the bike in the snow!!" tends to develop.
(just my experience though)


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ ha ha. "You have no excuse for driving to work if you live somewhere else" 

Back on the bike today!! I'm at 6 driving days for the school year (I'm a teacher) and 4 of them have been in the last week or so. I've been getting pretty antsy. We got about an inch of frozen crusty rain/snow stuff last night, which made for some pretty good traction actually. Rode the MTB, which will be lame on the way home when it's not frozen and I don't have fenders, but at least I got back on the bike. Supposed to have a high temp of just barely above freezing today.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

nice!! the crunchy ice over snow IS fun.
we had a bit of a defrost a couple days back and were hoping that overnight enough would evaporate, got lucky cause today's temps mean that what few trails of water were left froze solid.

and ooh that wind's biting today... only -15C or so but still.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> Back on the bike today!!


Well, Okay. We`ll let it slide this time. If it happens again though, we leave your sig alone, but you have to change your name to Internal Combustion Boy.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Straz, if you want ideas to overcome the obstacles on your trip, people can help out, but if anybody just plain doesn`t feel comfortable with his commute that`s cool too. Others might disagree, but in my view it isn`t worth it if it looks dangerous to the guy who has to ride it. Besides that, unless you`re a professional or you have no other way to get around, riding if for fun- it`s only worth it when it`s enjoyable.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

-8c today. 

Isn`t it funny how you get used to the cold? When it was 5-6+ I thought I was going to freeze to death, today I was toasty warm.

The roads are pretty much clear here at the moment but I have had some scarry moments when you can`t hear the studs gripping and your turning on a downhill corner.... 

Keep it up fella`s , only 3-4 months left.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

A heat wave in Denver. 41*f this morning, bike traffic was up about 3000% compared to last week when it was -10*F. It was nice being out there all alone.

-Simon


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

I blame my bike...
tires felt "dead", gearing felt "bound", brakes felt like they were rubbing.
everything sapped my strength, that's why I was slow this morning.

seriously, besides spending 20 minutes on a trainer, how do you warm up for the morning ride in?? 
my mornings are spent running about getting the trailer rigged and ready, and if I'm lucky, guzzling a cup of coffee between putting on my son's maligned mittens and the dreaded screaming tuque struggle.
I feel like I've just come out of hibernation.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I wake up, get in the shower, get out of the shower, throw on my bike clothes, and hit the road. No food, no drink, don't even turn the lights on in the house. Wife and kids are still sleeping. I go from dead sleep to 100 degree shower water to 10 degree bike ride in a matter of about 20 minutes. Warming up is a luxury I do not have time for. :lol: I warm up with a nice pot of coffee AFTER the commute.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Winter Bike Commuting Radio Show link*

Ironically, I missed this "Vermont Edition" call in show on winter bike commutiing last week since I was bike commuting instead of listening to the radio in a car...you can hear or read it at http://www.vpr.net/episode/47621/ A variety of attitudes but the bikers had pretty good representation.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

No more commuting for me for a while. Busted my AC in my shoulder last night snowboarding. Im going to try and take it east this week and re-asses next week. Im still in good spirits though. Mainly the vodka spirit. :yesnod: 
Happy Holidays from Denver!

-Simon


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Fun Ride Home Saturday Night. 26 miles total all day. morning ride to work is 12 miles with 3" of snow and 14 miles on the way home with 12" at night. Somewhere near 30psi in my 700x40 tires was good last night. My commuter is Fixed with a 44-17 gear. It was about 22 F

On the way to work


On the way Home from work


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Simonns said:


> 5 Degrees F this morning. Just my damn feet were cold. Even with 3 layers of socks with ziplocks over them, and my shoes.
> 
> -Simon


You gotta try the toewarmer stick-to-your soz packets at those temps - grab a few at the store to try or 60 pairs at costco.com for $38, shipping included (if u or someone you know is a member)


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Simonns said:


> No more commuting for me for a while. Busted my AC in my shoulder last night snowboarding. Im going to try and take it east this week and re-asses next week. Im still in good spirits though. Mainly the vodka spirit. :yesnod:
> Happy Holidays from Denver!
> 
> -Simon


Sorry to hear that Simon. Rest up a get better soon!


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

The weather is cold but beutiful at the moment here.

Its -12c, the roads are clear(ish) but the cycle path that I ride on for about 4km`s is rutty.

I am hoping for sun today and have taken my new from santa, GOPRO HD helmet cam, so hopfully i will be filming my way home to give you fellas an idea as to what my commute looks like in clear weather.

I just need to find a decent program to edit the files with.

Should be fun.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Looking forward to the helmet cam shots. I need to do that someday too. 

I for one am stoked to be beyond the winter solstice... my morning ride will only get brighter and brighter from here on out... still dark at 6:30, but the sun is coming...


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

CommuterBoy said:


> ^^ Looking forward to the helmet cam shots. I need to do that someday too.
> 
> I for one am stoked to be beyond the winter solstice... my morning ride will only get brighter and brighter from here on out... still dark at 6:30, but the sun is coming...


I agree. Sometime by the end of the month, I will be riding all the way home in daylight. I kind of enjoy riding in the darkness in the mornings, but it is far less relaxing to ride home at night in the dark.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

Simonns said:


> No more commuting for me for a while. Busted my AC in my shoulder last night snowboarding. Im going to try and take it east this week and re-asses next week. Im still in good spirits though. Mainly the vodka spirit. :yesnod:
> Happy Holidays from Denver!
> 
> -Simon


A week and a day after a 3rd degree shoulder AC separation and Im back on the bike. Feels good.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I just had a friend do that snowboarding this weekend. He doesn't want to go to the doc but the ski patrol told him it should heal itself. Is it normal that he has a giant lump on top of his shoulder? It's freaking weird. He basically has full range of motion, but it's really painful. Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Photos - My Road Last Night*

Snowing lightly, 10F, <1 mile from home!


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

CommuterBoy said:


> ^^ I just had a friend do that snowboarding this weekend. He doesn't want to go to the doc but the ski patrol told him it should heal itself. Is it normal that he has a giant lump on top of his shoulder? It's freaking weird. He basically has full range of motion, but it's really painful. Sorry for the hijack.


Thats how mine happened too, snowboarding. I have done it to both shoulders now, and yes its normal to have a big bump on the top of the shoulder, especially a 3rd degree separation. Basically thats your collar bone sticking up because all the tendons holding it down are broken. I did my first one 4 years ago and its fine now, still have the bump though. It will heal it self in time, a sling comes in handy though. Just tell him to use it as the pain allows him.

-Simon


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

*Commute video*

Here is my poorly cut botch of a vid I took on the way home from work.

I don`t know how you fellas embed, så have to make do with a link.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

fux said:


> Here is my poorly cut botch of a vid I took on the way home from work.
> 
> I don`t know how you fellas embed, så have to make do with a link.


Looks like a beautiful commute! :thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Over the top, Fux! Beautiful, exciting, definitely different from mine (which I think is pretty good anyway). You really get moving. Thanks for the vid!


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanx.

I cut out most of the hills on the vid but included the one you see at 3.57. Its a killer!

Can`t wait until april when I get to see some fantastic sunrises on my way to work @ 05.30. Maybe I will have to film in all 4 seasons to show the contrast.

The wind sure does whip in from the sea this time of year, which adds some seroius chill factor.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hang in there - only 2 months until the Yankees-Red Sox opener @ Fenway...avg high 52F!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Gotta throw this picture in this thread to remind myself that I can survive January when I'm getting ready for next winter...


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks! I wish I had found this late last fall. I needed this encouragement. Rode daily all last winter down to -5 F with windchill at -10 to -15 without the bike speed factored in. 

It was raining all the time here in December and no job to commute to. The trainer is NOT the road. 

Building road time back up. An hour yesterday on the road at a balmy (for February) 36F. At the end, the head was just getting a bit too warm and the toes a bit too cold. Averaged out, right?  

BTW lived in Ottawa Canada for 2 years and commuted there in the summer on great bike paths. Not in winter. They cross country ski those same paths. Morning commutes at -40 (F or C scales cross here) or lower when 8-10 feet of snow blocks one of two lanes with 50% badly cleaned windshields to get to the paths sounded suicidal. Maybe it's better now. Maybe a Pugsley'd take the high road over the snow piles! Intersection rights-of-way would be a problem, though. 

By comparison, this is the banana belt! But following the temps down is SO important. This suddenly getting back in t winter riding has pointed that out. A 20-30 F dip is much colder regardless of what you've gotten used to. If you are used to room temps, well...

To those of you who cycle near or below -40: :rockon:


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

*Finally back at it!*

Well, actually never was at it - at least at this time of year. I started late last Feb due to a killer back problem - figured less weight = less stress on the back. But I *am* back on the bike to work with the coldest weather ridden in being around 12º F. I use Pearl Izumi Barrier boots, and some PI shell gloves with smartwool liners. By the time I get to work I am quite toasty. I love when co-workers ask "how are you not freezing?" while I'm removing my steaming beanie, neck warmer (another smartwool product - go merino!) and gloves. I had stopped riding around the holidays - but ever since getting some decent footwear am far more motivated. Couldn't stand the tedium of adding booties to my regular cycling shoes.. Real boots are the way to go.

And like the last post offered - the trainer is not the road!


----------



## datalore (May 2, 2009)

I've been doing a daily commute to and from school in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada since June 2009. It's a very short (2.5km) trip each way through mostly residential streets. The commute usually takes under 10 minutes each way and it saves me the frustration of having to deal with bus drivers that are usually 10 minutes ahead or behind schedule. Of course, this is Canada, so I'm really looking forward to the spring.


----------



## BBrown (May 5, 2009)

Febuary has been warm here is Wisco. it was 32 and snowing this morning. The roads were still pretty good though. I rode a couple of days on the single digits but I really don't like that much . Teens seem to bo ok though for the 6.5mi ride. The last week has had highs above freezing and for Febuary that is fantastic. Still... I want to ride in shorts and a short sleeve asap.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Signs of spring here in VT - no flowers or robins yet but when you start to see photos in the paper of trucks and ATVs going through the ice, you know winter is losing its grip! Also saw Magic Hat microbrew has released its spring seasonal Vinyl Lager, which I'm hoping refers to record-player nostalgia, not the ingredients.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

The sun came up yesterday during my ride to work. That's always the best day of the year. It only gets warmer from here on out. Nothing like the orange glow of the sunrise after several months of trying to see your headlight beam through your frozen breath in the dark. I think we survived another winter, people. 

One more hurdle...the time change. It'll be dark again for a few weeks, and then it's time for shorts and short sleeves. Sweet. 

Sunrise yesterday:


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Arrggh!

Its been a very hard winter. I gave up febuary as a bad joke and took the bus.

March started hard but today it was a whopping 11 celcius so I took my commuter for 50 mile jaunt. The more south I rode the more green it got.

Today I saw grass, moving water, blue moving sea and a cloud-free sky all for the first time since last october! November it rained all but 1 day snow on the road since early december and the longest freeze in recorded history for the area.

Today I rode on ice free roads and it was fantastic. Took a **** mobile picture over a fjord on my way home .


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

Made it all winter commuting! I live in Georgia so it's not too big a thing, but we did have an unusually long winter here.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, Fux- that`s beautiful! For what it`s worth, I`m hoping you get you Summer soon too- I want to see your Summer commute videos


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Congrats GF on your long winter haul, esp this year, I know some parts south got more snow than new england.

Fux, neat photo, still looks cold though.

I love the little microclimates you bike through when coming out of winter...go by a cold rushing stream or icing-out lake and it's like riding through a freezer...around the corner and a warm breeze from the sun warming the earth.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Spring is finaly here!

I took some glamour shots of the bike before a well deserved wash and new racing ralphs @ 700x42.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Preview!*

OK, these shots are from my Mt Hunger hike at 3500', not from my commute (1700' max), but if this record snow continues we could be in for a tough winter! The old record for the last 24 hrs on top of VT (Mt Mansfield) was 4" snow; the new record is 18"!!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I tested lights in two brief intervals of some flakes. A bit early for here. If Wooly Bear Carterpillars are any gauge, we will have brief periods of wintry weather at each end of the season and pretty mild between. I don't think they are that accurate, but a warmer wetter winter may be in the offing here. Last years' Wooly Bears were almost all black, meaning cold and wintry all winter with a very short break, and that about summed it up.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

same problem as last year... you know, my mountain bikes got upgraded this summer... could maybe ride them... then again, i DO have some new cyclocross treads... hrmmm


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Not sure if I'm ready to see this thread back already :lol: 

We've certainly started the creep towards cold around here. low 30's a couple times so far. It's always this time of year that it seems like that first sunrise in March is soooooooo far away. 

Still in shorts and short sleeves for the ride home for me though... pretty perfect actually. Low to mid 60's. Gotta enjoy it while I can.


----------



## GroceryBagHead (Dec 4, 2005)

Seems that I'll be joining the winter commuting club. I canceled my parking this May and now I'm pedaling 10km to work. Didn't miss a day and never drove to work. 2000km on odometer so far. Kinda funny that before I'd never would bike if temperature is under 20C... Now 5C mornings feel nice, just shorts and soft shell.


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

*Gettin' ready & a little excited.*

I had my first sub-freezing day last week. Kind of came by surprise - the forecast called for 39º - I'm pretty certain frost means it's colder than that. Was still wearing shorts!


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, were back it seems.

I was realy cought by supprise today too. -2 celcius, sleet and hail without enough warm clothing.

I have just fit mudguards, and my trusty maraton winters. I`ll take some pictures over the weekend.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

My 3 year old marthon winters were put down, so I bought some new, and fit some new planet bike mudguards.

This morning it was sheet ice, cold.......and mostly fun.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Lost weight. Now, it seems, I miss the insulating value. I seem to be putting on more layers sooner. I am faster. Maybe its the wind chill? :lol:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Lows in the teens (ok, 19 F) tonight, should be a brisk ride in tomorrow. Killington ski area opened the lifts today for the first time this year, and first in VT. It must be winter!


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

First real snow in Anchorage, Alaska this AM, albeit wet snow. 29F.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Dawn here tomorrow, an hour west of Cincinnati,Ohio, is slated for 29 *F (about -1.7 *C) for our first sub zero start since early spring. A hard frost is overdue (25-27 *F, about -4 *C). A rare North wind put wind chills to the teens F this morning, we were just above freezing. It's a comin'! The Woolly bears have wider front and rear black stripes but still 70-80% red in the middle, so hard early late and mild for the large portion between, as good a long term forecast as any!

You really see the continental effect of the Midwest US versus Anchorage and Toronto (Great Lakes have HUGE effect there) with similar temps about the same time with large differences in latitude. Between 900 and 1000 feet elevation here, (another effect) and Toronto is lower, about 300? Anchorage sea level to what?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> Killington ski area opened the lifts today for the first time this year, and first in VT. It must be winter!


No kidding? The earliest resorts in the Tahoe area traditionally open for Thanksgiving weekend, and THAT`s mostly with manufactured snow. Some of the lower elevation resorts won`t open until close to Christmas (give or take, of course).

It was getting down solidly into the freeze zone in the mornings for a while here, but it warmed up again and for about a week it`s been just beautiful- highs approaching the 70s and lows right around freezing. I started feeding the rabbits out in the backyard and my wife made me stop- says it`s still too early. Sorry, bunnies


----------



## pooman320 (Nov 27, 2007)

http://web2.airmail.net/danb1/usrecords.htm

theirs were I live(commut) #10 coldest city in the country
St. Clou MN havent drove my truck to work in 7 years.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Yikes Pooman - that's impressive - have you thawed out from last winter yet?

I liked these extreme temp changes in your link...imagine leaving home at 55F and having it drop to 8F 15 mins later!

Fastest warming 
12 hour warm-up: 83 degrees. From -33 in the morning to 50 by late afternoon in Granville, ND 
on February 21, 1918
15 minute warm-up: 42 degrees. From -5 to 37 degrees in Fort Assiniboine, Montana on January 19, 1893
7 minute warm-up: 34 degrees in Kipp, Montana in 1896 

Fastest Cooling
24 hour chill: 100 degrees. From 44 to -54 below zero in Browning, Montana on January 23-24, 1916.
12 hour chill: 84 degrees. From 63 to -21 below zero in Fairfield, Montana on December 24, 1924.
2 hour chill: 62 degrees. From 49 at 6:00am to -13 at 8:00am in Rapid City, South Dakota on January 10, 1911
15 minute chill: 47 degrees. From 55 at 7:00am to 8 at 7:15am in Rapid City, South Dakota on January 10, 1911


----------



## pooman320 (Nov 27, 2007)

some of my fav winter pics


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

22F this morning. First taste of frozen puddles. Snow in the foothills last night. Enough frost after the rain yesterday to make me corner gingerly, but no drama. Aahh yes I remember what winter is like now...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

The sting of ice pellets on my face today! Forecast nows says up to 1/4" of ice today.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

MUAHAHAHAHA!!!
the great white north (at least my part of it) got some frost overnight but all melted by morning! whooo's livin' in an igloo now huuuh?! 
"polar bears for a pet" my butt!! 
we've got possums here now, saw them last summer!! 
global warming does some WEEEIRD stuff!


----------



## MTB1ker29 (Nov 1, 2010)

wowzers you guys are really hardcore cycling through all this! I recently moved to Berlin and have definitely been taking advantage of the biker-friendly city by cycling to work every day. However, the clocks only went back last week and I am honestly already considering taking the underground...


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

winter-related question: anyone have particularly good luck with a specific brand of trigger shifters?
i've only ridden shimano in the past, never got to try my srams.
just wondering aloud.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Had no problem with Shimano triggers last winter...any shifting problems, which were pretty rare anyway, were typically due to the parts of the bike more exposed to winter grime - chain, der, casette grunge caused a few unwanted "automatic" shifts, but just cleaning did the trick.


----------



## GroceryBagHead (Dec 4, 2005)

Still above 0C here, 5C as a matter of fact. Some frost in the morning, but still rather nice.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I had the same Shimano LX 8 speed trigger shifter from 1998 to 2009, when I finally went 9 speed. 
Bullet. Proof. 

Current MTB is Sram X.9 and I've had no issues with the cold. Low teens (F) is probably as low as I've ridden 'em...but there was some freezing fog in there, which would jack them up as much as anything I'd think...no issues.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Last week it was in the low/middle 30's with mixed snow/rain and a couple of inches of slush on the trails...

Lost lower 4 gears in the 1st mile due to icing...









Low gear was a snow pancake!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

JordyB said:


> Last week it was in the low/middle 30's with mixed snow/rain and a couple of inches of slush on the trails...Lost lower 4 gears in the 1st mile due to icing...Low gear was a snow pancake!


If that is a regular occurence, I'd seriously think about saving for an IGH! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

BrianMc said:


> If that is a regular occurence, I'd seriously think about saving for an IGH! :thumbsup:


No, just a perfect storm, the weather, fresh snow, etc, etc. Once or twice a year @ most. Everything is frozen now, for the next 5 months at least...;p

So it's time to sport this critter! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

I used to be a winter commuter two years ago. I rode 10.5 miles almost entirely to work and 10.5 miles almost entirely downhill home. Last year my bike was wrongfully stolen from the work place and I have yet to replace it. I've been living horribly without a bike! I am getting one again in the very near future to begin life again. I will be posting up pictures of my new route since employment and residence has changed since previous commutes. I love everyone who has a passion for bicycles and especially for those out their commuting. Keep it up!


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

This seems the most applicable place to ask this question. We hardly have the winters down south that some of you commuters experience however, only thing I lack in my clothing locker is some face protection (for a place that seldom dips below freezing seems unnecessary but on quick commutes in the high humidity, the 'wet cold' gets my face numb somewhat). In any case, I was thinking of getting one of Gore Bike Wear's Windstop Face Mask (http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_261133_-1_201579_10000_200343) anyone ever used this or know of something similar?


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

I use a full balaclava and just pull the face part down when I'm overheating.
Mine covers my neck though, with your chin in the wind you tend to get a chunnel of cold air shooting down your chest, so I chose something I could tuck in under my jacket/sweater at the front.

Mine's a work wear type (they're all the same basically) light polypro, extra fleece on the face. 
Surprisingly warm considering the light material.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

I will be joining the winter commute gang.
i plan on doing it only 1 or 2 times a weeks like i did all summer.
its 30km each way.
I have a old devinci hardtail setup with 1.35 schwalbe cx tires and 1x9 setup!

i now commutre with a nice opus road/hybrid bike but i want to keep it clean for summer rinding is already cold theses days but still fun. hands are giving me the most problem for now...what king of glove/mitts do you guys use?


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

Depending on the type of wind chills you're working with I use a North Face baselayer glove and then a pair of windproof snowboard gloves (the brand name slips my head at this time). It was flawless.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

*Frozen Pawls?*

My winter bike made it through last year without any problems, down to -30C/-20F on a couple of days. But today on my ride home it was just below freezing and my chain started skipping every so often.

It was generally under load, and it was the type of skipping that feels like a worn out cassette...except that the cassette and chain are both pretty new. And the bike was fine the rest of the week, with the skipping just started today.

So since I've never had a problem with a frozen freehub, I just have to ask what does it feel like? Could it possibly be mistaken for the slipping of a worn cassette, or does it just spin?

It's a cheap cassette and chain so replacing them is no big deal. Just looking for other possibilities.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure what a one-click pawl slip would feel like. Could have worn pawls.

Could be water/old congealed (like wax) grease interfering with the pawls:

http://www.veloreviews.com/forum/topics/lubinggreasing-freehub-pawls

Another site showing how to access, if you want to get in to look:

http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/tech/fix/?id=howfix_freehub

I 'd try some triflow after warming the wheel to room temp, hoping to displace any moisture and soften hardened grease. Worth a shot or three.  If it is dirt messing it up, you will need to diassemble, clean, lube, and reassemble. If worn, replace freehub.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks. After hearing horror stories of frozen hubs, when mine worked fine last year I decided to just leave it alone (I think it's the only part that didn't get overhauled or replaced).

Thinking about it a bit more though, my problem only happens under load so it is almost certainly the cassette. Which is just a little surprising. But now I'm feeling guilty, and will probably cleanout the freehub too.

Phil's oil or motor oil for really cold temperatures? Should I put any grease in there too?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

newfangled said:


> Phil's oil or motor oil for really cold temperatures? Should I put any grease in there too?


I gave you the links, because I was 'Old School: Freewheels-only' until last year, so wanted to look it up, myself. Too few miles on the two freehubs to have issues (I hope). The disassembly site says use grease. I'd use good cycle grease like Phil's.

On my freewheels, the cogs wore long before the dogs (aka pawls), and they only needed a bit of oil when they sounded too metallic on coasting. Motor oil is for motors with lots of additives that are not needed in a freehub. I had a Sunrace 7-speed freewheel (cheap in both senses) that did not appear to be much worn but it would skip and a new freewheel (and chain, replace both), fixed the problem.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I don`t have to mess with them because it doesn`t get that cold here. There`s an article at Ice Cycle by a guy who seems to know what he`s talking about who suggests a Lubriplate product called "Mag 1". I don`t know what that`s like, but we use a Lubriplate light grease on pneumatics that looks like slightly waterd down zinc oxide- probably very similar. He also suggests not doing anything special until you know you need to.

http://www.icebike.org/Equipment/freehub.htm

Brian, did you do anything special to your freewheels? Don`t freehubs and freewheels have pretty much the same internal pawl system? I have to admit I`ve never seen the guts of either except in pictures. When I get a spare 700 rear wheel, I`m going to try a freehub body replacement surgery (7-s to 8/9-s) on my current roadbike hub for familiarity purposes, but I don`t want to end up wheelless if it doesn`t go back together in a useable way


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> I Brian, did you do anything special to your freewheels? Don`t freehubs and freewheels have pretty much the same internal pawl system? I have to admit I`ve never seen the guts of either except in pictures.


Short answers: No. And I think they look a lot alike.

When I had the rear wheel off for any reason, I would spin the freewheel and listened to the whir. and watched it spin down. When lubricated well, the pawls are a bit muted and not as clicky/metallic. Added enough Triflow or Phil's to just get the slightly muted sound. Or if I though the freewheel was too loud on coasting, I'd lube it. Less is more in this case, I think you could wash the grease out if too generous.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> I don`t have to mess with them because it doesn`t get that cold here. There`s an article at Ice Cycle by a guy who seems to know what he`s talking about who suggests a Lubriplate product called "Mag 1". I don`t know what that`s like, but we use a Lubriplate light grease on pneumatics that looks like slightly waterd down zinc oxide- probably very similar. He also suggests not doing anything special until you know you need to.
> 
> http://www.icebike.org/Equipment/freehub.htm
> 
> Brian, did you do anything special to your freewheels? Don`t freehubs and freewheels have pretty much the same internal pawl system? I have to admit I`ve never seen the guts of either except in pictures. When I get a spare 700 rear wheel, I`m going to try a freehub body replacement surgery (7-s to 8/9-s) on my current roadbike hub for familiarity purposes, but I don`t want to end up wheelless if it doesn`t go back together in a useable way


Good to see old friends here... 

Have had quite a few folks in at the shop suffering from FFS (frozen freewheel syndrome) and this is usually remedied by running some synthetic oil into the freewheel... this also flushes out any crud that might be causing things to stick.

Freehubs can be serviced with the instructions provided at icebike.org which are excellent.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

hehe... on this website "old friends" can sometimes equate to "bored at work and trolling multiple forums"  

yup, I've been waffling on what and how to get through this winter.
gears would be so nice to run, but my WI freewheels have been dead dependable in the past.

anyone know about shimano's older silent clutch hubs? 
vaguely remember someone mentioning that they're perfect for winter riding but can't remember why.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

byknuts said:


> hehe... on this website "old friends" can sometimes equate to "bored at work and trolling multiple forums"
> 
> yup, I've been waffling on what and how to get through this winter.
> gears would be so nice to run, but my WI freewheels have been dead dependable in the past.
> ...


rodar and I pass each other at Bike Forums a good deal... 

The silent clutch models do not use pawls and depend on grease viscosity to move the drive cylinders into their pockets.

I have some of these kicking around my shop and should probably use them for winter wheels although I really prefer my IGH for winter.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I think I set a personal low temp record this morning...friend said his car guage red- 7 F when he passed me. I had the week off for thanksgiving, and I was still wearing shorts in the afternoon the week before...heck of a re-introduction to winter!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Yikes! We've only been down to 10F as far as I know. That deserves :band:support! :band:support! :band:support! and :thumbsup:


----------



## datalore (May 2, 2009)

Just starting to see frost on the ground in the mornings here in Hamilton, Ontario.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

We got a strange early arctic blast around here. Hasn't been above freezing in several days...for a high. Lows have been record setting for this time of year, some of the records that we broke during thanksgiving were from the 1930s. That was negative 7, by the way...read my post again...typing on my phone again. Thanks for the SUPPORT! :lol:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

CB - avatar = cat thawing out paws after going out in -7F with a metal gun in its paws and no gloves?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Freezing rain (just at dawn, about 0.5 " on vehicles) melted on warmer roads, and 20's last week, high 38. Yesterday the low was 38 and the high as almost 60 F but very windy. Yo-yoing and sudden drops are hard to get used to. A nice progression to lower temps doesn''t happen that often, but it sure is easier to deal with. People here don't believe that it wasn't that much colder where I grew up near Hamilton, Ontario, almost 400 miles North. They equate all of 'Canada' with the North Coast of Alaska. A lot less snow here than is typical of the Great Lakes Region. November rainfall is goung to be about 5" or 125+ mm, more that 3 X the toal rain from late July until end of October. So the drought is over but had 4" come earlier, a lot of farmers here would be a lot happier. I am happy so littel came as snow.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Picked up a New Pair Gloves today
Sugoi Sub Zero Glove. Kind of like Lobsters but the Index finger is by itself
I wore it like a mitten put all fingers in and left the index finger empty.
glove were warm all the way home with a 15 mile ride 22 degrees and a nice little headwind


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

I just added the REI Novara Headwind pant to my collection of fall/winter/spring gear. Windproof up front, breathable in back, should work out good. Fit is a lil long due to me being short and fat but can't complain so far, the reviews are holding true on REI.


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Jul 4, 2009)

After commuting for 18 years without them, I have found Bar Mitts to be a great comfort in the extreme cold and wind we have here in Southern Idaho. 

Mikey


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

I havn`t posted here for a while.

Within the last few weeks I was hit by a car one morning and left unconsious in the road.
Another driver found me, and helped me to the hospital. I ruined some bar tape and rear gear but I feel lucky to have gotten away so lightly.

I`m fine now and all my road rash has healed.

Anyways, I got some money for new clothes (insurance) and this is now my setup this year.

Endura Stealth extreme bib tights
Rapha 3/4 roubaix tights
Merino wool base layer jersey.
Polartech fleece
Rapha classic softshell

dropbar barmitts 

I have been toasty warm on all days except this friday. -17 c and wind realy were out of my comfort zone. Its never been this cold in November before, so I guess its going to be a long winter.

As for the barmitts, we were so impressed that we now have the Norwegian distribution on them.


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Jul 4, 2009)

I think the Bar Mitts are one of the best if not THE best invention that has come along for commuters in a long time!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

fux said:


> I haven`t posted here for a while....I was hit by a car ...and left *unconsious in the road.*
> 
> 
> > No check-in required here. Aside from that, you have one heckuvan excuse!
> ...


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

ditto!
glad you're ok fux!!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, Fux . I thought the same way Brian did. Very glad it didn`t turn out more serious. The extra clothes is a small consolation, but at least you got something of a silver liner.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

woke up groggier than usual... familiar... but... oh that's why.
body reacting to the pressure difference and the snowfall.
about 2 inches or so?
studded tires laughed at me from inside the house, [email protected]!
tomorrow I take my revenge on them for not being on my wheels where they belong.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanx for the concern fella`s.

Iv`e been commuting to work for 5 years and this was the first time iv`e had an accident (touch wood). I had some nasty road-rash and a headache. 

I was off the bike for a week, so I`m counting my lucky stars. Can`t dwell on the past I suppose.

Today was a whole different commuting kettle of fish....

-10c (how the heck you fellas can ride in -7f is beyond me, Kudo`s all round!), sheet ice on the road full of frozen ruts and tracks, with 2cm`s of powder made for quite a ride. 25 minutes longer than normal and I was pretty cold because coudn`t keep up speed like I normaly can.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Just found a temp converter and it says -7f is -22C. 

That I suppose means kudo`s to me too because that the average temp here in feb.... but I woudn`t do colder, thats my absolute max. Thats around the time nose hairs freeze under my wooly buff, and you can feel your eyelids sticking when you blink..

BBrrrrr....


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Fux, glad you are OK, but that sounds like a pretty scarey experience. Congrats on getting back on the bike, and may you be surrounded by safe drivers in the future.

Your Rapha stuff looks real nice, though I would suggest they offer a brighter color in the women's jacket like they do the men's, instead of just black, white, & blue.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanx.

I have the softshell jacket which just comes in black and red (I have the red one), and your right, it only comes in black for the ladies.

Its the best cycle spesific jacket I`ve ever owned. The fold down storm flap is permenatly out at the moment because of the large reflective logo on it. It also has reflective piping which you can`t see in daylight.

The shammy in the shorts is fantastic. apparently the same type Assos use.

I`m so pleased that i asked my wife to buy me their winter jersey for christmas, and I will proberbly buy the softshell gillet when its back in stock in my size.

I suppose you could say iv`e been conned by the fancy pictures and hype, but it realy looks/feels/ and works as wel as the hype. imo.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

4-8" was forecast for this weekend, but did not materialize. Snowed most of the time but somehow did not amount to much. Did a nice trailride Sat, pretty, snowing and about 1" on the ground...studded Nokians packed up a bit with snow, I'm thinking because there were some iced over puddles that I rode through, making the snow stick just like it can on skiis if you go through a wet spot. I'm a little late winterizing my summer equipment:


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Got to the middle twenties yesterday but stayed in the lower teens here today. Snowed on Saturday.
First Week of winter and a little snow and way below normal average temps and 139 mile logged in December so far all on a Fixed Gear.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

5" of snow or so and 15F this a.m. Plow had been through already so my commute wasn't bad. Decided to stick with just the five-ten hi-top shoes I use for trailriding along with wool socks & surprisingly my feet were still warm enough. Appreciated the fleece neck warmer, though, could tuck it up to my eyes on the downhill and then lower it when I warmed up. Finally replaced my lost sunglasses, wasn't crazy about the look of the ones I mail ordered, but decided to try them & they worked well, cut out more wind to the eyeballs than most. They are Panoptx Avantis, Sierra Trading Post has them for $39 from $199. Coupon code good thru 12/9 is EB120710A for an extra 30% off a bunch of stuff.


----------



## ChrisJ (Aug 15, 2005)

Low 30s around here when I go into work. I get off at 1030 at night so its mid 20s. Been rocking a Endura Venturi II jacket and a smartwool top and tights with knickers been fine so far.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Fux...dang! Glad you're ok. Couple of notes...I have Sugoi subzero tights and they are awesome, I'm sure the gloves are nice too. My PI lobsters are good to low single digits (F), but beyond that I get tingly fingers.

I started wearing my snowboard helmet this winter...way warmer and it has ear warmers built in...that and a 'clava and I'm a happy camper. Can't believe I didn't think of that years ago.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

commuterboy- i love the snowboard helmet + balaclave + goggles combo for headgear. with an extra bit to keep mny nose covered i've been good down to -20F windchill for 45-60 mins. my current issue in iowa, is the windchills are getting bad, and my gloves are wearing out. need new ones and don't know what do get. thinking the louis garneau lobster style ones, but also pondering bar mitts, or both.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

It`s been so nice around here (between rains) that you`d think it was May. Really wierd- we got definite winter for a few weeks, below zero temps and a few snowstorms (although they hardly dropped any snow at valley levels), and then... well, I`ve found myself working outside again with no jacket whatsoever. It`s hard to imagine real winter going on elsewhere. Currently busting my butt to get a shed built, or at the very least to get all the cement work done before winter comes back. I don`t want to have a half finished project sitting in the yard and going to pot for the next four or five months.


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Jul 4, 2009)

Wind Chill+Regular Gloves= 
Wind Chill+Regular Gloves+Bar Mitts=:thumbsup: 

Mikey


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

studded tires are slow...
I know it should be self-evident, but for reference, run slicks on your mtb, then the next day run heavy knobbies, it's that difference.
It's not the weight, heavy tires keep spinning once you get them up there. 
It's that they're heavy and highly resistant to rolling, so a lot more like a heavy knobby tire. More effort to get them there, more effort to keep them there.
BUT: uphill and curves on ice with the trailer and not one slip! so :thumbsup: to that.

as to the buzzing they make:
"my bike has a creak, a wiggle and a clunk... now it's got a scritch!"


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A slow trip in due to headwinds, luckily I'd left plenty early so I made the bus. Got too hot despite the 9F & wind, working harder. Tried out my new pogies, and they were like a toaster oven, my hands were the warmest part of me. Not sure if I should carry them on the trip home uphill, or maybe I'll try them with no gloves.

Had 1 dodo pass me on the blind curve and another pass me on the downhill where I was already going 30mph in a 25. I think some people just get nervous driving behind a bike, especially in winter. 

It gets light during my commute and I switch the headlight to flash mode - very impressed with the reflection off distant street signs in daylight, it must be pretty visible. 

CB, you have inspired me to try to modify a multisport helmet I have with a liner/earwarmers. It only has a few vents & they have screening on them (for bugs I guess), so to mount my helmet light I will have to try cutting the screening to get the strap for the light through.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> CB, you have inspired me to try to modify a multisport helmet I have with a liner/earwarmers. It only has a few vents & they have screening on them (for bugs I guess), so to mount my helmet light I will have to try cutting the screening to get the strap for the light through.


Sheldon Brown's idea of using packing tape to cover the vents works well on my bike helmet, So you might wish to add that mod. I may look into a winter helmet.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Ahhhh 8C and only 22 kph head wind.

gotta love an easy Chinook.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

BrianMc said:


> Sheldon Brown's idea of using packing tape to cover the vents works well on my bike helmet, So you might wish to add that mod. I may look into a winter helmet.


That's exactly what I did with my helmet.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

mikeyonthemadone said:


> Wind Chill+Regular Gloves=
> Wind Chill+Regular Gloves+Bar Mitts=:thumbsup:
> 
> Mikey


To combat cold and windchill, I bought a pair of 3mm neoprene rafting gloves and a pair of military surplus rag-wool gloves. The combo worked great at 28*F with a 5-8MPH headwind and going approx. 10-12MPH.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

@cda: 
Wool on the inside, neoprene outside? I used to wear wool inside of leather, but on the rare occasions the leather got wet it sapped the heat right through the wool. Then I switched to canvas gardening gloves for the outside and the wool inners didn`t fit as well, so switched them for thin polyester gloves from the supermarket, which aren`t as warm. Neoprene sounds good.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

-5F when I left this morning. More trouble with glasses fogging than with the cold though. Probably should have gone with the goggles.


----------



## GroceryBagHead (Dec 4, 2005)

-8C with 40km winds (feels like -17C) tomorrow. It's going to suck. My biggest problem is cold air. Basically I feel chest being constricted whole day after some heavy breathing outside. I probably should slow down... but there's this hill...

Not sure what I'm going to do if temperature drops even more. With windchill it gets out of uncomfortable right into i-think-i-am-gonna-die zone.


----------



## wvucyclist (Nov 8, 2007)

Just checking in, been commuting year round for a couple years now, worst was wind chill of -22F, actual was -10ish. Last week it was single digits, with the wind chill in the negatives, and it's only December! The worst is yet to come. Thanks for the info on studded tires. I'll bypass the DIY ones. In years past I just aired down to around 15, and it worked well enough. I have a touring bike I usually ride, but once the salt goes on the road, it's an old mtb that I don't care much about.


----------



## SpartyBiker (Mar 31, 2008)

It has been in and around the negative digits here too, -9 being the coldest with windchill so far. Upstate NY had 10-degrees ambient temperature last week, today was 50-degrees, all of the snow has melted but we're getting more of Lake Ontario's lake affect snow in the upcoming 48-hours! I've been adding my snowshoeing and running to the 9-mile (one-way) commute.

The days that are too dangerous to ride with my studded tires I opt for the snowshoes and hiking (running) footwear. Sure it takes 2.5-hours but it's definitely safer, and a nice change from the bike ride (18-miles each day gets old).

90-miles each week is great exercise. I love that I'm able to do it at the age of 32 and hope to keep it up until I'm well past my retirement years!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Todays Ride, In the Morning 22 degrees with Drifting snow with a 25-35 mph wind
The Wind was so bad that in the picture Below, I was blown off the road but didn't crash :~)


Ride home tonight 18 degrees Blowing drifting snow worse than this morning same winds


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Jul 4, 2009)

We went from 8 inches of frozen snow and ice to 60 degrees here in Southern Idaho today. I was out on a road ride in a short sleeve jersey and base layer. Back to winter by mid week, though with my luck it will be cruddy tomorrow morning. Stay tough, be safe out there.


Mikey


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

The coldest night of the season is tonight, currently -12F, with a forecasted high of 5F tomorrow. Luckily my commute is short and I have a new bike to ride so there's no way a little "chill" is gonna keep me from riding!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Normbilt: When my sidepulls/rims look like that I have NO brakes. The usual drag the brakes for a ways until the rims wipe clear that works for rain does nada. So I have been thinking hub brakes. Packard ads used to say "Ask the man who owns one..." You have lots of miles and winters and brake pads of experience. My guess is that you leave you bike out and so it doesn't have warm rims to melt the snow and ice up. Thoughts?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

BrianMc said:


> Normbilt: When my sidepulls/rims look like that I have NO brakes. The usual drag the brakes for a ways until the rims wipe clear that works for rain does nada. So I have been thinking hub brakes. Packard ads used to say "Ask the man who owns one..." You have lots of miles and winters and brake pads of experience. My guess is that you leave you bike out and so it doesn't have warm rims to melt the snow and ice up. Thoughts?


This Bike is a Fixed Gear. Brakes work fine!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

We're drowning in cold rain, almost 6" in the last 2 days, our snow is receding, slush is king. Drove in but brought the bike for possible commute home, supposed to be colder and snow this afternoon, and teens (F) tonight.


----------



## SpartyBiker (Mar 31, 2008)

My greatest riding fears are the cross-winds pushing me into traffic when they are above 20-MPH. The road is north/south while the winds are east/west. The wheels have a lot of surface area that create great challenge when controlling the bike's path; the difference between road-rash or a body-bag is not a difficult choice for me when I have four other options to complete my commute: walk/hike, run/jog, snowshoe, bike, and least desirable and chosen is to drive.

Average times in any weather for my last 45-trips in November/December:
o 38 to 45-minutes to bike 9-miles with a 20-pound backpack.
o 1-hour and 12-minutes to run/jog 9-miles with a 20-pound backpack.
o 2-hours and 20-minutes to comfortably jog/snowshoe 9-miles (mounting/dismounting the snowshoes 4-times (60-seconds each)) with a 20-pound backpack.
o 3-hours to walk/hike with a 40-plus pound backpack.
o 20 to 35-minutes to drive the 10-miles to work

All so I can get to work at 0630.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

studs n gears studs n gears makin serious time with my studs n gears!
windchill factor put the world at -20 C. (-4 F?)
noone (that I saw) threw their car sideways today.
"it is a good day" I thought.

but the coffee machine at work is broken, so now the day is mediocre.
but I think tonight, I will take the mountain bike out and tour the park.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Normbilt said:


> This Bike is a Fixed Gear. Brakes work fine!


I think you misunderstand me. 

Yeah, that's my point. If your brakes did not, you wouldn't be around to post here with your mileage. 

Fixie helps, too. I am trying to figure out why your rim brakes obviously work and mine as obviously, don't. Could save me some cash and some anxiety/injury. Am I wrong in remembering that your bike resides out of doors between rides? If so, cold rims rather than warm ones melting snow, then getting an ice layer may be the source of my problem. Before I try deep freezing the bike, I thought I'd check to see if that is a difference in the two situations.

Appreciate the help.

Studded tires arrived in spite of heavy for here, snows today.:thumbsup:


----------



## GroceryBagHead (Dec 4, 2005)

-25C windchill. Actually wasn't as horrible as I imagined. My bike however snapped a spoke. and I have nothing to replace it with... **** it, 35 more to go... or is it 33? ... 31 actually. ugh.


----------



## SpartyBiker (Mar 31, 2008)

-25C is around is around -10F. By next month that is a "warm" day around here....sad I know!

I don't think that temperature zone is bad if you're active, no movement equals cold body parts for me. Otherwise -10 down to -20 is tolerable. A face mask to cover the mouth while breathing is a necessity, my lungs don't like that much cold air. It's really cool when your nostrils temporarily freeze together.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A winter wonderland this morning, 9F and 4-5" snow, but I heard the plow go by so it was pretty easy going, I did not have to talk myself down from a death grip on the bars. Downtown it was greasier snow from traffic & salt, and no room, so I opted for the bus at about mile 4. Loving the pogies from dogwood designs. I ziptied them together as I was a little worried that despite the cinches around the bars that one might fly off on the bus, now I don't have to worry. So far this week the :"you're gnarly" type comments are outnumbering the "you're crazy" comments.:thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Maiden voyage for the new brake levers, bar tape, transferred B17, and Nokian A10's. (Saves Kathryn the trouble of wrapping them for going under the tree. I'm thoughtful like that.  ) 

White pack and slack (too cold for slush, not quite pack yet), A little wiggly but not threatening a face plant every 15 seconds as my Panaracers, or the Michelin City tires do. Could justify an even more aggressive tread but I'd have to make some other changes. This is about as bad a road conditions as I can trust motorists with here.

Thinking that my brake issues were from riding just below freezing with snow on the road and/or in the air, today no issues at all. Rode the back yard to the lane in and out no issues with a freshly warm bike. So that narrows the danger 'no brakes' zone to the 28-32 * F with snow or rain. Opens up more rideable days! 

Retired bike shorts help blue jean & underlayer seam issues a lot.:thumbsup: 

"You rode?" 
"Studded bike tires."
"Really?" Sort of a mixed crazy/awesome tone. :thumbsup: Better than the usual crazy, anyway.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Phew! Our strangely beautiful weather that`s been making me feel so guilty for the past few weeks went away. It still doesn`t look like the winter you gnarly folks back east have, more like.... Seattle spring? It`s still warm (???) but been raining since last night. Puddles and mud reign out in my yard. Windy all last night and this morning, but that seems to have stopped now.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Felt colder waiting for bus tonight, 10F when I left work but 0 when I got home. Kept on all my layers (usually I take one off since its uphill & often not as cold as sunrise) and was OK. Hardest part probably pushing the bike up the 6" of unplowed untracked stuff in my driveway. Kid on bus "isn't it a little cold to bike?" Me: "Yes." His dad or mom's boyfriend, badboy, in shorts, "it could be worse". Mom "Yeah, but you're wearing shorts" Me:"Yeah,* I* could be in shorts!".


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

go my new LG gloves today at the shop. tried the on the way home. Verdict: very warm. was 19F with a 10F or so windchill. Much longer and i coulda been sweating a bit. so far so good. only potential downside is the cuffs are a bit short, but still cover everything just fine, i'm just used to a somewhat longer cuff. linkage:http://www.louisgarneau.com/us-en/product/342898/1482119/View_All/TYPHOON_GLOVES


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Flour power or petal power?*

None of the above, really- just a cool link a friend sent me with no hippies, bakers, or florists. Cool article about a guy (in Illinois?) who plows his local MUT with homebuilt, self designed plows that he tows behind his bike. Thought some of you guys might find it as interresting as I did.

http://www-bdnew.fnal.gov/pbar/organizationalchart/peterson/snowplow_files/Bike_Plow.html


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Loved the link rodar! I wonder if he'll try e-bike power assist next?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> @cda:
> Wool on the inside, neoprene outside? I used to wear wool inside of leather, but on the rare occasions the leather got wet it sapped the heat right through the wool. Then I switched to canvas gardening gloves for the outside and the wool inners didn`t fit as well, so switched them for thin polyester gloves from the supermarket, which aren`t as warm. Neoprene sounds good.


I also use NRS 3mm neoprene Boundry Sock with Hydro Cuff (Also a rafting-using product) for my sock layer. It's long enough to cover my entire calf. I put those on first and then put on my long-john bib over them.

Now mind you, when you take off said neoprene socks, your feet will be sweaty. But your feet will be WARM and sweaty. And the sweat will quickly dissipate. I fully subscribe to the vapor barrier method of staying warm. So I'm applying my mountaineering (Beginner) skills to my first Winter biking/commuting  !


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Overdid it on last night's and this morning's "commute" to friend's house from work. Snowy and 5-10F in both directions, slow going with the snowy shoulders, took 2-21/4 hrs of riding time each way. Missed the last bus that would have taken me up the hill past the ski area another 5mi to her door...called and she picked me up but wasn't happy as she was already parked for the night and she got a chill and frozen feet driving the 10 mi RT (although I apologized, I was probably lacking in the sympathy department, having just ridden 2hrs). It was an adventure, but I won't be repeatng it anytime soon in those conditons. A few pix I took this morning. In the first one, the river is flowing away from you and over a dam/falls, creating the heavy icy mist on the trees.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

A little spurt of winter to the Denver area...finally. Woke up to low teens and a mighty 1/2" of snow!

Made fresh tracks the whole way in. I don't know why, but this was the sparkliest snow I've ever seen. Thousands of sparkles as I rode through the dark, it was like riding through diamonds!

Temperatures looking to be back in the 50's by Sunday, no white Christmas here.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I just ordered a set of 26" Hakkapeliitta W240 studded tires.

26"X1.9", 240 carbide studs

This will be my first experience with studded tires  !


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Be careful out there!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

BrianMc said:


> I think you misunderstand me.
> 
> Yeah, that's my point. If your brakes did not, you wouldn't be around to post here with your mileage.
> 
> ...


Sorry Brian,
I don't rely on brake that much. I ride in rural area. I use the fixed gear to control my speed


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Normbilt said:


> Sorry Brian,
> I don't rely on brake that much. I ride in rural area. I use the fixed gear to control my speed


'S'alright! I think I'm onto the situation/issue. Brakes worked great this week with snow all over them and the rims. Nothing like having the right equipment (stuuded tiers with agressive tread).

The only times I had issues in the past were with temps just below freezing with snow falling, blowing, or on the roadway and a warm bike, oh and a steep downhill. I am looking to confirm that theory. I thought of going fixie as a way to deal with it, too. No issues in dry weather on dry roads down to about -10. I am getting more experience with snow covered streets. It's very unusual to last more than a couple of days before sublimation clears the roads.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

14 mile ride home 11 degrees with a 10mph headwind
Picture this morning low teens 



Sorry for the blur taking picture while riding home Sunday Night
The Lazy Farm


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cold, sunny mornings- love `em! Usually, dirty snow like the tracked `N packed stuff on the road turns me off, but for some reason that pic makes me want to ride there.









We`re back to normal December weather here, finally. It started snowing around four or five this morning and apparently has kept on falling gradually since then. At least I know it snowed until I went to bed around noon, and when I got up tonight, the tracks I had made while working out in the yard were all gone and it`s been snowing since. We have about 7 to 8 inches of heavy wet snow and no signs that the plows have been out. Since my commute is mostly on low traffic roads, there was plenty of untracked snow near the edges, but I couldn`t push through it, so ended up trying to stay in the car tracks. PITA. Everything was drifted over and very hard to see my line- kept drifting off the tracks, then getting sucked into the muck and having to do a little snakey shuffle, losing all my momentum, then start again to pick it back up and lose it again. Still, it was better than driving. Took me 25 minutes to get in. If I had driven, it would have taken fifteen or twenty to chain up, then at least another 15 on the road with frozen fingers from the putting on the chains.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

We did have similar conditions to your post.

This week we got snow, then a couple of hours of melting followed by -6 so the melted snow froze ti ice and now we have about a foot of powder on top of the ice.

Its put my cyclocrosser out of commision for a while. Not being one to give up all too easily I fit a pair of schwalble Ice spiker pro 2,35 on my MTB yesterday. I was hoping to give them a try today. I`ll try to take some pictures.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just ordered these NRS Reactor gloves. These are also rafting gloves made of entirely 3.5mm neoprene.



















The other pair of gloves (Which I am shipping back) has synthetic leather on the palms and fingers that absorbed snow/water like a sponge. They're also made of neoprene but only 2mm and 3mm thick while the ones I just ordered are entirely made of 3.5mm thickness (No synthetic leather).

Here are pics of the gloves I'm sending back:


----------



## mattskn (Jun 6, 2008)

The ride home at 2PM sure is better than the ride to work at a 4:45 am. These are the day I like Sunny and 27deg.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Rode home 24 degrees and in the height of the snow fall. Without studs. It was Snowing pretty hard and collecting fast. I think it snow 3" in and hour. 
Wasn't much traffic thank god. I had a hard time seeing the road. I turned off the Helmet light and used handlebar light.

After the Last Week 24 Degrees felt warm!

The Lazy Farm at Night


The Lazy Farm at Night Enhanced


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Very pretty...bet you were glad to get home though. Safe journeys to all.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

This years last ride..... time to get the ski`s out.

















Happy new year folks!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks like a lot of work, but very pretty, Fux.
Happy new year to you too.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

About 1 inch (3 cm) last night and the night before but it sublimated by noon both days. Didn't get a Christmas Day ride in. But got a 15 mile Boxing Day one in (day after Xmas to non-Commonweathians). It is blowing a little, but I took the good bike without the studded tires. No ice or pack to speak of and the blow in areas weren't too bad, though the snows would have been more secure in footing (tire-ing?) 

The new boots are supposed to be good to -20 F. Used the new Silk/wool blend socks (no rash or itch, so far so good) and the longer silk "under socks" meant for skiing. Not enough sock. Or Boot. Or both. Feet were not icy, but not comforatble either. It's a relatively balmy 29 F (-2 C) 20 mph (32 kph) NNW and wind chill about 16 F (-9 C, the exposed parts of the face agree). So not exactly the -5 to -10 F I was hoping they'd be good for, though with more socks. The hands were fine to cool fingers with my lightest gloves, saying the conditions were mild to cool. On the return mostly with the wind the belaklave was heading to a bit warm and the toes stopped getting colder. Bar Mitts missed Santa's Sleigh.

Happy New Year!


----------



## wvucyclist (Nov 8, 2007)

With the weather seeming to move in early this year, I'm second guessing my choice not to move to Las Cruces this summer. I'm tired of having to take 5 minutes to get suited up to ride to and home from work or errands.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Too snowy, but mostly too windy for me today, drove instead and brought xc skis to get out at lunch. Should be about a foot by this afternoon. My rear window was open yesterday 1" for my friend's dog, & I forgot about it (the window, not the dog), so I had a nice snowdrift inside the car. I also found a mouse nest when I lifted up the rear seat yesterday...seems silly, but I guess I should set a trap in the car.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

wvucyclist said:


> With the weather seeming to move in early this year, I'm second guessing my choice not to move to Las Cruces this summer. I'm tired of having to take 5 minutes to get suited up to ride to and home from work or errands.


When I get upset over the time it takes, I remember my father rode a democrat (springless buggy) to high school. Over 20 minutes getting the horse hitched and headed out, the reverse at the livery, then the walk to school, repeat in reverse to come home. In winter, he skated the 6 miles down the river then back into the wind usually. So it could be lots worser! (as Jerry of Tom and Jerry would say.)


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

BrianMc said:


> When I get upset over the time it takes, I remember my father rode a democrat (springless buggy) to high school. Over 20 minutes getting the horse hitched and headed out, the reverse at the livery, then the walk to school, repeat in reverse to come home. In winter, he skated the 6 miles down the river then back into the wind usually. So it could be lots worser! (as Jerry of Tom and Jerry would say.)


Kind of put things into perspective; doesn't it  ?!


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok, fellas some of you may remember me venting in the summer with 100% humidity and 85°F mornings, I’m not missing those warmer temps just yet but I need a few tips from the colder climate commuters…

I’ve been playing around with a old IMBA/Performance vest I found in my coat closet (forgot I had it) this thing says its 100% poly but it seems like fleece to me. Any moderate activity and +30°F you’ll sweat for sure, so I have been playing with layers and mild winter jerseys and had good results. Even picked up some cheapo thermal socks from Academy and feet are fine.

My problem lies with gloves (although I’ll admit I have not tried anything more general cycling gloves, layered with cotton gloves and recently a paid of Adidas athletic gloves (100% poly). I need a pair of thermal gloves that are light and thin enough to bike (and run – I jog most mornings also) so no mitten protectors, etc. The temps here rarely ever get below 20 on the worst winter day. However, I have Raynaud's phenomenon where my fingertips and toes will sometimes go numb and white in colder temps so I am a bit abnormal in needing warmth more appropriately. 

I still wear gloves when it’s 40 or 50 sometimes when I run, but the cotton or poly gloves do fine for that range, I just need something a bit better when it’s colder. I hate to take a chance and order the wrong set from Nashbar or whatever so I figured it’s best to ask here.

Sorry for the ramble, thanks for any help.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Reynaud's makes foot and hand warming difficult. Prying cold white fingers off the handlebars at the end of a ride when you did not wear enough hand protection or braking with one hand because the other is no longer working adds a certain je ne sais quoi to a ride. The lovely burning prickles as fingers or toes rewarm is another thrill. Brother's been diagnosed, I have not been, but the symptoms match up. 

I have learned that keeping the lower arms warm helps prevent the blood cutoff for me. Looking for why, I found that this added effect may be age related, as studies show a difference in blood flow to extremities as cyclists age if their forearms are cooled. YMMV. 

I get relief with layers of gloves/mitts as temperature drops, too. Fingerless Cycling gloves give way to isotoner thinsulates at about 60 * F, at 40 * F I put the fingerless inside the Isotoners. At about 30 * F the finger tips get cold so, I have a cloth glove/poly hand knit mitt combo, below that I add another larger flip end hand knitt mitt over the isotoner/cycling gloves. DT shifters are superior for shifting with these on. I have the advantage of having acquired these gloves and mitts over time living in colder climes and having a Mother In Law who knits and likes me (blessed, I know). Strong winds can be a problem still, but I have a set of Bar Mitts coming, that will help with that. Cheaper than winter cycling gloves, and it works for me. YMMV.

So if you have access to larger pairs of mitts or gloves, this might be a stopgap until you get a glove that works for you.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Edited for Political Correctness:

Hope this has not been asked in this thread already, but I just don't have the time to read the whole thread. Do you guys/gals who roll studded tires just ride them all winter snow or not? I haven't been riding much lately and want to get back on, but its icy at best around here and we're probably going to get some more snow before the season is over. So, did you just buy the best (schwalbe, nokian...) and ride them or do you swap them out on the days there isn't any snow/very little ice? 

I need to make a tire change, so I figure you winter commuters are the best source for a good answer since my local shop says "NEVER ride studs on pavement."

Thanks!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Dixie,

If the Adidas gloves are relatively thin, like the ones made for runners, you might be best with another glove that can fit over them, then you can switch to the thinner ones or take out the liners if you warm up. I liked some I got from Planet Bike on sale for this purpose, until I lost them in the supermarket parking lot in a snowstorm (dang, they cart the snow away somewhere too). I believe they were the Planet Bike Aquilo Gloves...note the semi-lobster claw design. With my regular size they still fit a liner glove in comfortably.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Dalton said:


> Do you guys who roll studded tires just ride them all winter snow or not? ....I need to make a tire change, so I figure you winter commuters are the best source for a good answer since my local shop says "NEVER ride studs on pavement."
> 
> Thanks!


This gal keeps them on all winter and rides them on pavement about 12 miles/day..the other 3 miles is a dirt road, or what we call "ice pavement" at this time of year. Most manuf say to go easy on pavement for x miles at first to seat the studs on new tires...but either I must always "go easy", or I just haven't noticed any problem with not following this advice. I think it's a CYA in case any studs go missing.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

It dropped from 46 F yesterday to 15 F this a.m., so I had a nice dry commute. Glad I didn't pay too much attention to the wind part of the weather forecast, because I ended up with headwinds the whole way, a steady 15-20 mph, with gusts up to 60 I see now. My legs were burning, they will feel it on the way home uphill. 

I finally modified the Smith multisport helmet to fit my helmet light, I cut the screen over the small vents and was able to sneak 2 zip ties through. The vents and screen are apparently for looks mostly, because the styrofoam directly under them was solid. Wore it with the winter liner it came with but no other hat or headband (but with fleece neck warmer), and was toasty warm. It may be too toasty for the uphill ride home, we'll see...


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

BrianMc - you nailed it. I have not been medically diagnosed but I have been dealing with it long enough to know the symptoms and how to deal with it. You pegged it too at 30°F I have tried both fingerless/finger cycling gloves underneath Isotoners with no success. Although this morning was less of fingertips numb/white and more of just painful (it was probably crowded in there at the seams with two pairs of gloves).

I was up near Philly over the holidays and had to help my FNL snow blow his driveway. The Isotoners did not survive long, he gave me some regular thermal insulated gloves which did the trick nicely. They don't alow much movement so I didn't know if there was something in-between.

Shifting isn't a problem since I only ride single-speeds. Those semi-lobster claw gloves look interesting but maybe too thick and bulky. Like I said previously, I am trying to get a multi-use glove to use while I ride and run. Maybe I should comb over Nashbar and post some ideas for feedback. Of course, with the Reynaud's I may be limited to a more bulky glove like I used in Philly to get the job done.

Something along these lines...
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_502941_-1_201579_10000_200494

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_520511_-1_10000__200494

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_520941_-1_10000__200494

Which I guess is a midrange glove.


----------



## mfturner (Jun 13, 2010)

Dalton, I agree with Mtbxplorer, I am on my 3rd winter with my Schwalbe's on the bike in the fall and I leave them on until the last threat of snow in May/June. They are a little noisy on asphalt or concrete, but I can live with it. I can't imagine not having them on for the evening commute even if the morning looks clear. Just make sure they are carbide studs, like with Nokian or Schwalbe. Maybe some others are carbide now too, but Peter White warns of steel which will wear away quickly.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

dixie whiskey said:


> BrianMc - you nailed it. I have not been medically diagnosed but I have been dealing with it long enough to know the symptoms and how to deal with it. You pegged it too at 30°F I have tried both fingerless/finger cycling gloves underneath Isotoners with no success. Although this morning was less of fingertips numb/white and more of just painful (it was probably crowded in there at the seams with two pairs of gloves).
> 
> I was up near Philly over the holidays and had to help my FNL snow blow his driveway. The Isotoners did not survive long, he gave me some regular thermal insulated gloves which did the trick nicely. They don't alow much movement so I didn't know if there was something in-between.
> 
> ...


Seriously cold hands need mitts.


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

jeffscott said:


> Seriously cold hands need mitts.


Mitts would be fine for commutes but won't work for running and off-road riding. I'm looking for a multi-use for all riding and activity.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

dixie whiskey said:


> Mitts would be fine for commutes but won't work for running and off-road riding. I'm looking for a multi-use for all riding and activity.


Yup fine for cummutes fine for running and fine for off road riding...

Hell I can change a tire with my mitts on.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Dalton said:


> ..... Do you guys/gals who roll studded tires just ride them all winter snow or not? ... my local shop says "NEVER ride studs on pavement."
> 
> Thanks!


I'm a noob at studded snow tires on bikes (lots of experience on cars/trucks). I change the pickup's tires Nov 15 and out Apr 15, here. Ovbviously they are run for the duration, dry pavement or no.

Peter White says on his site that they check the seating of each stud of the snows they sell so their customers do not have the "break in" to seat the studs, but can ride them as intended immediately. I got mine from him and all studs are still present with over the break-in miles on them on mixed road surfaces. Someone here reported pretty high mileages with their Swalbe studded tires, so it sounds like it is no worries on the 'wear them out fast' if they are carbide.

Currently I am running them full time on the errand bike. On nice days with clear dry roads, if I don't need the cargo capacity (racks) I'll take the good bike and save pavement miles on the studs.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dalton said:


> Do you guys/gals who roll studded tires just ride them all winter snow or not? I haven't been riding much lately and want to get back on, but its icy at best around here and we're probably going to get some more snow before the season is over. So, did you just buy the best (schwalbe, nokian...) and ride them or do you swap them out on the days there isn't any snow/very little ice?
> 
> I need to make a tire change, so I figure you winter commuters are the best source for a good answer since my local shop says "NEVER ride studs on pavement."
> 
> Thanks!


From Peter White's website:


> *About the studs
> *
> The studs in all Nokian and Schwalbe tires are made of carbide, which is a very hard material. The studs are quite durable. But it is possible occasionally for a stud to come out of the tire. This is most likely to happen when riding single track on the Extreme 294, the Hakka WXC 300, the 700c Hakkapeliitta W240, or the Schwalbe Ice Spiker. On single track in winter you can get a mix of snow, ice and exposed rock. When climbing steeply or braking hard while descending, studs can occasionally tear out of the tire when you go over exposed rock. It happens rarely, and mostly it happens with heavier riders, say over 200 lbs. Losing a stud once in a while is no cause for alarm, it's normal wear and tear, and is not covered by the warrantee. With 294 studs in the Extremes for example, you'd have to lose a whole lot of them for the tires to perform poorly. And in fact, most riders will never lose a stud on the Nokians I sell. But it can happen. Just keep riding, have fun, and don't worry about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Feel like an iceblock?
_
Conditions were perfect Friday night for the start of Williamston's annual ice carving festival. Under a steady snowfall, Scott Miller of Lansing turned blocks of ice into pieces of art as bystanders looked on....He carved sculptures of a cyclist and a woman in a yoga pose... _


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like a Pugsley with aero bars. Did it have studded tires?

Word has it there was one of Mtbxplorer, too, but no one could see it!


----------



## SpartyBiker (Mar 31, 2008)

Lansing....which state?


----------



## ScottNova (Aug 30, 2008)

SpartyBiker said:


> Lansing....which state?


 X2. I'm thinking MI because Williamston is very close to Lansing in MI. I live between the two in Okemos. I didn't think they did Ice Sculptures though.

Are you a MSU Sparty?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, Lansing MI. From an ice & fire festival, http://www.lansingstatejournal.com/...and-Fire-fest-in-Williamston-to-draw-hundreds


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=148534

I kicked this thread up to the top if anyone is suffering from Raynaud's. (I promise I am buying a new pair of gloves this week too! - I know, so damn indecisive!)


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

9F this a.m. and snowing, and Mondays seem to be prone to headwinds. With these and a slow kitchen clock working against me, I managed to miss the bus. Backtracked to the coffee shop and treated myself to a cappucino during the 45 minute wait. Skipped the shower when I got here.

Had fun Saturday at the "Frozen Onion" bike race in a local park where MTBs are not usually allowed on the trails. It was snowing and beautiful. I did 3 of the 1.8 mi laps, it was a good workout, and some of the trails were a blast. I was happy not to wipe out or get in a bike pile-up. Scored a nice merino wool hat in the raffle and a $10 gift card at the shop for being the 1st place woman in the 3-lap race (OK, so there were only 3 women and the other 2 did 5 laps!). Some pix - I am in the dayglo green in the middle pic hoping not to get run over.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Allright, Xplorer! It sure looks like a fun event. Was the snow hard enough to ride without sinking in too much? Seems that way from the pictures, but I guess that doesn`t mean the whole course was nice and firm.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

awesome xplorer!...can't wait to race my pugs next sunday!
Edit: not in those whity conditions though


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Martin, I did see 1 pugs there - I got a good look since he was passing me! Good luck next weekend!

Rodar, it was fresh snow from the last 2 days, so it was mostly fluffy, and only 4-5" max, but part of the course went on the access road where cars had packed it some. Also, by the time 25 bikers completed 3 laps, there were definitely new (if narrow) sections that had gotten packed down. The parts through the trees were easier because alot of the snow was still in the trees, not on the ground.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Dang! that DOES look fun, Mtbxplorer. This winter biking must be freezing my brain!  

First ride with the 'Bar Mits'. If they were made in Virginia they could be Bar Mits Va. Shorter and less insulated than Mtbxplorer's. But I am closer to the banana belt here. I have to keep reminding myself it could be lots worser, like Calgary, right Scott? They are meant for mountain bars (my son did not know to get the drop bar ones. But they'll do as long as I ride the hoods. A good rewarm the hands location should I misjudged the wind. They really are toasty. Didn't notice any extra windage but I have a huge front bag pretending it is a barn door as far as aero goes, so inconsequential, but they aren't as big as Pogies. Not much more frontal area than my gloved hands, to my eyes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

Anyone else been commuting in Denver the last couple days? Its been nice and cold and snowy. I had to ditch the commuter and ride the Nomad into work on Monday cause of the snow.

-Simon


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Dear lord, this thread reminds me of why I live in Phoenix.


----------



## RevRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

Does anyone ever get to the point they have to walk it due to traction?

I was very close today. I was on an uphill, car coming toward me, I stopped to let him pass in case either of us needed the extra room. With the mush and ruts below the rear I could barely get started. I steered toward a better rut and managed, but with more snow, I'd have been walking. It wasn't really ice, are studs in my future?


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

RevRacer said:


> Does anyone ever get to the point they have to walk it due to traction?


I have to walk across the intersection usually. It's pure ice and I slip and slide just walking. Some days if there's enough snow on top I can get a good start and make it across.



NMPhi767 said:


> Dear lord, this thread reminds me of why I live in Phoenix.


I just moved into this stuff from Phoenix in October. My timing sucks, I know.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I occasionally have to walk a short bit because of traction. The long walks I`ve been forced into have all been because I couldn`t plow through heavy stuff. Fortunately, while there`s been more ice than normal this year, the snows have all been fairly small so far, so not much plowing.


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

*Dangit, Dangit, Dangit!*

I shoulda gone racing in Montpelier! Looks to have been prime conditions for a snowbike.

Rode the Mukluk to work today because of all the snow on the roads... Over the 14 mile ride it slowed me down about 10-15 minutes. Not too bad considering.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Self-M, they may have another race @ Morse Farm (maple & xc skiing place) in February, keep an eye out @ OnionRiver.com or on facebook (Onion River Sports).


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*and you thought you were cold...*

*German cyclist suffers frostbite after attempt to 'see Lake Baikal' in Siberia*
14:45 11/01/2011© Elena KorkinaMultimedia

A German cyclist was badly frostbitten and taken to hospital while touring eastern Siberia in subzero temperatures, a hospital employee said on Tuesday.

Sven Riedel, 37, was attempting to cycle 300 kilometers from the city of Ulan-Ude to the northern shore of Lake Baikal, but was not fully equipped to cope with adverse weather conditions.

The extreme athlete, a car mechanic in Germany, was planning to sleep over in a tent after traveling some 100 kilometers on his bicycle. However, his equipment and clothing were extremely inadequate for the minus 30-35 degree Celsius (minus 25-31 Fahrenheit) temperatures in Buryatia.

"I wanted to see Lake Baikal," Riedel told RIA Novosti. "I didn't think it would be so cold."

Riedel had previously bicycled across Scandinavia, however, that experience was insufficient for the extreme cold in Siberia.

A local driving by noticed Riedel on the side of the road and "talked him into getting in his car." Riedel speaks no Russian.

The hospital employee said Riedel is suffering from frostbite to his feet and hands but is in no danger, though earlier medics thought they might have to amputate some of his fingers.


----------



## ScottNova (Aug 30, 2008)

mtbxplorer said:


> *German cyclist suffers frostbite after attempt to 'see Lake Baikal' in Siberia*
> 14:45 11/01/2011© Elena KorkinaMultimedia
> 
> A German cyclist was badly frostbitten and taken to hospital while touring eastern Siberia in subzero temperatures, a hospital employee said on Tuesday.
> ...


:eekster: :eekster: I can see why he wanted to ride to that lake. I'd want to as well.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

ScottNova said:


> :eekster: :eekster: I can see why he wanted to ride to that lake. I'd want to as well.


+1, but I`d never have the guts to try that in the winter. Glad the guy`s allright.

EDIT: I scrolled past it super fast when I opened the page and just caught a quick glimpse of the pics- thought they would either Perttime`s or Fux`s, and I was a little disappointed when I realized that there wasn`t a nice new picture report from either of them.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Rode my coldest commute to date: 12*F  !

I wore an Orbea Winter bib and long sleeve top; NRS Splash Pants; Gore Wear Packlite Cycle Jacket with hood; med. thick wool socks with NRS 3mm neoprene Boundry Socks with HydroCuff; and NRS 3mm neaprene Reactor Gloves.

The Gore Wear jacket's removable hood Velcro-closes up just past the nose so most of my face was nicely covered. About half way through the commute I had to open the face-cover to vent; I was getting really warm! 

By the time I got to work my water bottle was practically frozen :lol: ! I think I'm going to invest in a Camelback insulated bottle.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi guys. Just checking in...3 driving days this school year so far due to ice...still running the michelin mud tires on the drop bar 29er and loving it. Pretty good snow handling for pretty cheap. Mornings are dark and cold, but we had a nice break last week where a couple mornings were actually in the 30's. Before that we had about a two week run of single digits (F). I got a new headlight...planet bike Blaze 2 watt...dang! Cars dim their brights as a sign of respect when they see that thing coming. Major upgrade from my ooooold cateye. Nice work getting past the midpoint! It only gets brighter from here...


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Good to hear from you, Commuterboy! Was afraid you joined Gary TNTC where ever.

No riding (or drivng) here for two days. Got stuck with the lawn tractor on the icy under layer twice cleaning out neighbors drives yesterday. Ag tires not enough. Hard to justify chains when I need them once in fopur years. Below zero F at dawn today, warmed to the mid teens. Still too many accidents to give it a try. Tomorrow mid twenties and I need some miles. Should be fewer idiots: their rides are in the body shop. May see some sun.:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey CB, thanks for stopping by. Thought one of your students would have hacked by those pesky internet restrictions by now!  Glad you can see better with your new light. 
Brian, my lawn tractor came with rear weights/chains 20 years ago, and I finally added front ones last year - they are "the bomb". Got them cheap online when I was carless so I wouldn't have to carry them home on the bike!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice to hear from you, CB. You`ve been cold? That`s weird- I guess we missed it. It`s been quite a while since we hit any single digits, and some mornings it hasn`t even dipped below 32.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Settling back into fairly normal patterns now...upper 20's in the am...crazy warm 49 or so in the afternoons...where did winter go? Not that i'm complaining. But yes...for a week or so a couple weeks ago, it was freezing. I still have a pile of snow where we built a snowman the day after Thanksgiving. No joke.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

they said it was -25 celsius in the wind (pre-cyclist-generated wind naturally!)
double or triple everything.
saw a woman on tv throw a pot of water into the air just to see how much turned into snow before it hit the ground.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Balmy 18C degrees tonight going home.
Yesterdays Fun ride was Great. Sunny and 10 Degrees


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice pic, Norm - ralley makes me want a fatbike for that snowmobile trail that crosses the corner of my land. 

It warmed up 25 degrees compared to yesterday morning, hard to believe 0F is "warm". Brisk but comfortable ride, Switched to goggles and for the first time, they worked perfectly! Zero fogging, because I used them with the multisport helmet instead of the bike helmet, so they seem to seal better. :thumbsup:

Came across an accident in town, bad enough for the airbags to deploy...glad I missed it. I see they also had dozens of cars go off the interstate this morning - nice to be oblivious of that.

Zapped some frozen blueberry pancakes when I got to work - yum!


----------



## GroceryBagHead (Dec 4, 2005)

Commuting home after the 'snowstorm' in Toronto: 



 (cut from 35mins)


----------



## SpartyBiker (Mar 31, 2008)

Winter commuting is paying off for the Spring race season.

I'll argue that a trainer isn't as sufficient as the open trails, even though I use one occasionally, because I've dropped from my fastest 10-miler (38-minutes in September) to a 31-minute time with studs and 30-minutes without studs last week.

I'm hoping to get my 10-mile commute into the high 20's by the Spring. It takes close to 18-minutes to drive with green lights the whole way. Biking around 25-minutes would be pretty awesome!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

WooHoo! Yesterday was SUN DAY. 1st direct rays of sunshine on the morning commute since October. It was 5 degrees F when I snapped this picture, but it was the warmest ride of the year in some ways.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Dang it, CB! Yeah, it`s a very pretty picture, but get it out of my eyes! I can`t wait for the clock to change so I`ll be able to SEE again on my way home from work.


----------



## SpartyBiker (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice scenery along your route. This is the season when I ride to and from work without seeing the sun above the horizon. I'm lucky the sun sets later so I don't have to turn my headlight on until I'm half way home, but the sun should be visible during my commute in a couple of months.

I've had very good luck with traffic passing me wide, and motorists turning their hazard lights on for following traffic to wake up to the road ahead of them. I wonder if it's because I have two tail lights versus one this year? I get a laugh when oncoming traffic flashes me, my NiteRide MiNewt only has one "on" setting, apparently it's really bright so I aim it down until they pass. I like the new models that have a flashing option, the wig-wag headlights are something motorcycles seem to have good luck with.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Well we are getting close to the end of winter here. It snowed the last two mornings but most of that melted during the day. Suppose to snow again tomorrow night. Some piles from the big snow storm at the beginning of February are still around. Might make it home tomorrow with no light needed.

Ready for Spring!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Normbilt said:


> *Well we are getting close to the end of winter here.* It snowed the last two mornings but most of that melted during the day. Suppose to snow again tomorrow night. Some piles from the big snow storm at the beginning of February are still around. Might make it home tomorrow with no light needed.
> 
> Ready for Spring!


Where's here  ?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> Where's here  ?


I'm about 40 miles Northwest of Chicago.
Snowed again last night and suppose to snow the next couple days.
It's not much but it's sloppy. 
I definatly need to Lube my chain again but really need a new one as the existing chain is a year old


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Spring's Coming, Get the Heck Out of the Way!*

Someone at work shot this vid of ice out on the Amonoosuc River Sunday...it doesn't look like anything at first, but keep watching.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yesterday it was clear and sunny, which means it was also cold but above freezing, so I took the opportunity to wash both my bikes.



Today, however; it snowed. Most of the day  :lol: !


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> Someone at work shot this vid of ice out on the Amonoosuc River Sunday...it doesn't look like anything at first, but keep watching.


Holy smokes  !

What's the back-story on said video clip? Did they just happen to be there when it started?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

They were driving back to VT from NH & saw the ice flowing, and decided to try to get ahead to a crossing for a better look. Apparently they were able to leapfrog it to see it at a few different spots.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow!!!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

It was pretty nice on the way home tonight, so I could stop to take a few pictures without freezing my fingers:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

More good stuff :thumbsup: 
You`re pretty good at that, Newfangled.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks, but I have nothing to do with it. It's all the software.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Ahem. April freaking 8th. Just sayin...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^You will need more than support, you will need therapy. Trail therapy.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

CommuterBoy said:


> Ahem. April freaking 8th. Just sayin...


Looks just like my commute this AM! LAME! MELT SNOW MELT!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*winter stuff sale*

Ibex (a VT company) is having a sale on a bunch of winter stuff (& some non winter stuff). It's nice merino wool or mixed stuff, so it starts out pricey and the sale makes it do-able. I got the women's vim hybrid pants for $99 instead of $165. And they shipped it free and added a free lightweight wool hat for new customers.

Got to ibex.com, and there is a dropdown under men's & women's for the outlet.

For some reason the women's pants were on sale for $110 and the men's for $99. I wrote "I suggest you have the same sale for the women's pants as the men's" in the special instructions box of the order form, and whadaya know, they did drop it to $99 for my order.:thumbsup:


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

*alrighty ya snowy muckers...*

so, any significant changes in set-ups from last year?
not having lots of $ (relative measures I guess) I'm starting to plan my swapovers early.

so far it looks like the 1x1's gonna be back, studded tires again, only this year with alfine!
the steelwool was (is) great but there were some days when I was just hurting too much SS with trailer, and besides- my alfine's already laced to a 26" rim!
"that thar's an excuse dagnabbit!"


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Winter's been on my mind too. I was actually just pulling the square taper cranks off of my beaterbike, so now I've got a whole redundant winter drivetrain sitting in my parts bucket to swap onto my 29er once the snow falls. This will be my first winter on a 29er, and I'll be trying DIY studs because the nokian 29ers get mixed reviews and the schwalbes are too new.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

This season I'll be riding my 69'er convert. I'll probably buy the Nokian Extreme 294 or the W106 for the front (29'er). I already have the Nokian W240 in 26" for the rear.

BTW, Nokian tires are excellent tires. Last season was my first season riding/commuting in snow/ice. They gripped really well and never slid. But they are heavy!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ I used a nokian mount&ground for two years, and they are definitely excellent on ice and hardpack. But I wasn't a big fan of the width for loose stuff - too narrow for float, and too wide to dig down. For my new 29er I was debating getting the Extreme, but people seem to be pretty meh on the 29er version. Schwalbe just added the new 2.25 29er icespikerpro to their site, but before dropping ~$300 I'd want some reviews. So I think this year will be DIY for me.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hoping my nokian WXC300's are OK for this year...studs are noticeably worn, but were working fine at end of last winter. Worst case I'll have to replace the rear one. Lighter than the Extreme, because the stud body is aluminum instead of steel, but only sold in 26'r I believe.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> Hoping my nokian WXC300's are OK for this year...studs are noticeably worn, but were working fine at end of last winter. Worst case I'll have to replace the rear one. Lighter than the Extreme, because the stud body is aluminum instead of steel, but only sold in 26'r I believe.


What kind of mileage do you have on your Nokians?

I weighed my tire/wheel combo's when I first mounted them last Winter (With Slime super thick inner tubes):

Front 6lbs

Rear 7lbs

Yes, the set up is extremely heavy  !


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ I don't know exactly, but typically 15 mi/day through last winter, late Nov-April, 4 days/wk on avg maybe.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

cda 455 said:


> What kind of mileage do you have on your Nokians?
> 
> I weighed my tire/wheel combo's when I first mounted them last Winter (With Slime super thick inner tubes):
> 
> ...


Bought my Mt and Ground winter of 06...I got about 12000 km on them...studs are fine, rubber is starting to wear out though...

Front 2.4 kg Rear 2.9 kg...

Tend to go faster with them off....

Nokian sells two types of studs alloy steel with a carbide stud (mt and ground) heavy, long lasting.

and aluminium with carbide stud (Revenze) light, but the studs come out easier.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

This thread cannot be active yet. I'm sorry, you have to stop. I don't have my firewood yet.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry CB 

Nothing revolutionary, but I've finished my first studded tire

29x2.1 Maxxis Ignitor
120 6x3/8" self-drilling screws







I ran an unstudded Ignitor on the front last spring. l liked how it handled snow, although it didn't have to deal with any huge snowfalls or really challenging conditions. The stud pattern is fairly similar to what's on my nokian mount&grount, and those worked well, so I'm hoping I won't have to add any more. I've got some Mr. Tuffy tire liners that I'll be running to protect the tubes.

The studs are these little guys:



I originally bought 8x1/2" screws, but they stuck out 1/4" from the tire, and seemed like they risked folding over. The 6x3/8" stick out about 1/8" which feels more reasonable. Because of their funky cross-section they should stay sharp as they wear?

Also picked up these:



I've heard people recommend them, so hopefully they will be another weapon in the battle against sub -30C temperatures.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

crom is ready. 
he wears summer skins now, but come the falling of hoder's will, the studs shall be lined up and they will claim their blood.


bright orange 1x1, alfine, bb7's, basket bars, brooks saddle, silicone serfas grips, trailer hitch.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

holyfooknuckle!!
serves me right for not checking my seatpost... umm, so besides grease, how are you guys aiming to protect from salt-based corrosion?
i thought it was just paint chips or something, but wow, that's some deep pitting.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Iv`e been commuting all sommer and clocked up 26,000km since june.

Its been crap weather, and I only rode twice in shorts. I`ve been in rapha`s 3/4 bib almost all sommer! Sux!

Anyways, It`s getting chilly in the mornings now @ 7 celcius.

I have bought a pair of Peal Izumi lobster gloves for when the cold settles inn.

I had Endura and Seal Skins gloves last year. Both pairs claim to be waterproof which is total B.S. but the worst part for me was the fact that when you do get wet hands and have to take the gloves off, you pull out the lining and its a real pain to put them on again. 

Avoid at all cost, is my mini-review.....


----------



## racerdave (May 12, 2007)

The waterproof gloves and booties from MEC (Canada) work well. Best ones I've used thus far (~ 8 yrs commuting).


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

fux said:


> Iv`e been commuting all sommer and clocked up 26,000km since june.


Are you serious? Since THIS June? Please tell me that`s a misprint!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

fux said:


> Iv`e been commuting all sommer and clocked up 26,000km since june.
> 
> Its been crap weather, and I only rode twice in shorts. I`ve been in rapha`s 3/4 bib almost all sommer! Sux!
> 
> ...


could've spoken up 2 weeks ago, just grabbed some sealskins... 
meh, we'll see.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> Are you serious? Since THIS June? Please tell me that`s a misprint!


Ummm, 26000 kilometers is a little more than 16,000 miles. Given that there are around (give or take) 70 work days from June through the end of last week, that's about 230 miles/day. So obviously it's a mis-print. I am guessing that fux meant 2,600 kilometers since June, which is much more realistic and still a damn impressive amount of riding!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Fux, I have the PI Lobsters... They keep me toasty well below freezing, but I get tingly in the lower single digits Fahrenheit. I've used them below zero degrees F maybe twice, and they were good for about 25 minutes before I was getting cold fingers. I sweat like crazy in them when it's above freezing, and get cold at single digits... 30*F to 9*F is my comfort range. That's somewhere between 900*C and -485*C I think


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

woodway said:


> 26000 kilometers
> 16,000 miles
> 70 work days
> 230 miles/day


But remember that he`s European, so he`s probably talking about Celsius KMs, not the Farenheit KMs that people get from hanging around with Canadians.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, solly fellas, I`ve ridden 2000 km`s not 26,000 ! But I have climbed 26,000m`s of hight, or according to Rob Gray | Cyclist in Søgne, Vest-Agder, Norway | Strava, 25,870.









Only thing is that I don`t log all my miles to work, and my Garmin died so have a of good few weeks without any data.

As for The Seal Skins gloves, they are ok on warmth, they are NOT waterproof by far, and when your hands get wet or sweaty, the lining will pull out with your hands and your not getting that back in unless you have a wooden spoon handle in your back pocket. This also applies to Endura gloves.

Fun times were had by all last winter after I washed both pairs of gloves. Me my daughter and wife sat watching TV one night trying to stuff lining back into the respective place in the correct fingers.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> Fux, I have the PI Lobsters... They keep me toasty well below freezing, but I get tingly in the lower single digits Fahrenheit. I've used them below zero degrees F maybe twice, and they were good for about 25 minutes before I was getting cold fingers. I sweat like crazy in them when it's above freezing, and get cold at single digits... 30*F to 9*F is my comfort range. That's somewhere between 900*C and -485*C I think


I`ll tell you the truth. I don`t ride under - 20' celcius, Living by the the coast with the north sea whisping its worst at me just isn`t fun. I`m right down south in Norway so its pretty normal that we only have a few weeks that its so cold.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> But remember that he`s European, so he`s probably talking about Celsius KMs, not the Farenheit KMs that people get from hanging around with Canadians.


no empiezas buey!! sino cuando me vengo pa' mexico tendremos unos "momentos!" :nono:


----------



## TheInsaneCyclist (Oct 12, 2011)

For 4 years I commuted 10 miles each way back and forth to work, all year long, and people told me I was crazy. But if you dress right and make sure your warm its not bad at all. The best advice I could give anyone willing to attempt this is to make sure your prepared with good clothing, and when it gets really cold, some battery powered gloves, and windproof socks/shoes can go a long way to making sure you don't freeze your fingers and toes. You may be a little sweaty by the end, but its better than getting frostbite. 

Cheers lads, keep at it.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

newfangled said:


> Sorry CB
> 
> Nothing revolutionary, but I've finished my first studded tire
> 
> ...


Cool; awesome self-explained pic post :thumbsup: !


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

byknuts said:


> no empiezas buey!! sino cuando me vengo pa' mexico tendremos unos "momentos!" :nono:


If you mean with me, I won`t be there . 
Can`t afford another trip south next year, and can`t EVER go to Canada unless I hire a coyote. Or do they have lobos on that border instead of coyotes? If I ever want to check out Banff NP or ride the Icefield Parkway, I`d better start researching that problem!


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Frost on the car windows this morning. Submit. I will put on the spikes when I get home. And so it begins......


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

I will hereby concur- sealskinz "waterproof" gloves and socks are most definitely not waterproof.
They ARE warm when wet, but so is good old fashioned wool (and even great wool socks don't cost 50 or 60$)


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll be cheating a lot this winter. Moved to a new town where the bus system is completely free and convenient. I will be coming to you all for support in still riding sometimes.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Ice on the car windows today. Thermal wollies worn.

I am NOT happy.

I am NOT going to fit my marathon winter`s until earliest 1. November! 

I am NOT.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

fux said:


> Ice on the car windows today. Thermal wollies worn.
> 
> I am NOT happy.
> 
> ...


You realize that by not fitting your winters, ALL of Scandanavia will now have a massive blizzard next week? It's all your fault.

But on the positive side, Åre will open early. :thumbsup:

I had frost on the västerbron this morning. I'm glad I put my winters on already.


----------



## Minnesnowtan (Oct 14, 2011)

jmmorath said:


> I'll be cheating a lot this winter. Moved to a new town where the bus system is completely free and convenient. I will be coming to you all for support in still riding sometimes.


Trackstands?


----------



## Minnesnowtan (Oct 14, 2011)

jmmorath said:


> I'll be cheating a lot this winter. Moved to a new town where the bus system is completely free and convenient.


How far is the commute?

Many times bikes are faster than busses overall, and bicycle commuters feel better and have better health.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Minnesnowtan said:


> How far is the commute?
> 
> Many times bikes are faster than buses overall, and bicycle commuters feel better and have better health.


It is faster to bike than bus, but only by ten minutes or so. I'm a busy grad student so this is also often my only exercise so that's why I want to stay pretty good about cycling.

The biggest thing pushing me are my non-cycling colleagues that don't believe I will commute by bike year round. I'll show them


----------



## royalty (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello chaps, 
Nearly winter, so it'll be slipping and sliding when walking on the sidewalks again, but completely safe when cycling with studded tires. I'm looking forward to the winter already 

Question to all you Northern people:
Would this be a good winter bike when you slap on some fenders? 
Genesis Day 01 Alfine - Overview - Genesis Bikes
It's got disc brakes, an internal gear hub and completely sealed cable housing.

I don't mean to start the whole disc-vs-rim-brakes-in-winter argument or the regular-deraillers-vs-internal-gears-in-winter argument, because that is probably somewhere buried in the forums somewhere. Having said that, I'd like to get your opinion on the bike above 
* makes me think about the Curb Your Enthusiasm episode with Larry David and Jerry Seinfeld with the "having said that" *

Background info:
Last winter I commuted on a 9 year old hybrid bike with V-brakes and regular gears. It was parked out in the open all the time, and that had its effect on the components: the rear derailler and brakes froze up a couple of times. I'll move to a new place next week, and this winter my bike will be parked out in the open only half the time. The other half it will be in/under a bike shed.
Going single speed is no option unfortunately, because I live in a hilly city - Oslo.

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

royalty said:


> Hello chaps,
> Nearly winter, so it'll be slipping and sliding when walking on the sidewalks again, but completely safe when cycling with studded tires. I'm looking forward to the winter already
> 
> Question to all you Northern people:
> ...


Oslo is a seaside city so not very cold...they probably use a lot of salt....to keep the gears working you really need to rinse the salt of once a week....and of course clean and relube.


----------



## TheBigV (Aug 18, 2011)

How do WTB allterrainasaurus tires work in the snow?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Good evening, royalty (this screenname seems to call for more formality)...

That should work nicely in winter if you don't get too much snow. For snow I like the stability the wider mountain bike tires and the more upright position. Depends how far and fast you want to go as well.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

jeffscott said:


> Oslo is a seaside city so not very cold...they probably use a lot of salt....to keep the gears working you really need to rinse the salt of once a week....and of course clean and relube.


I can't speak for Oslo, but here in Stockholm, we just let the ice build up and everyone runs studded tires. Salt is bad, mmmmkay? Something something environment. We went below freezing around this time last year and didn't come out of it until late March.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> We went below freezing around this time last year and didn't come out of it until late March.


Gonna be even worse this year since Fux jinxed you by selfishly refusing to mount his MWs. At least you`ll know who to throw eggs at.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> I can't speak for Oslo, but here in Stockholm, we just let the ice build up and everyone runs studded tires. Salt is bad, mmmmkay? Something something environment. We went below freezing around this time last year and didn't come out of it until late March.


We get damn cold then a chinook...so they salt until it gets below -20c then they get out the gravel chips....When it warms back up everything is a salty mucky mess, course then it freezes again etc....anyway the city only plows main roads the side streets are left to melt, or they get after them if they have any snow removal budget left.

The salt gets into the derailleur bearings and pivots...then sets up so they move slowly...if you rinse often enough that doesn't happen...the gravel chips really arn't much of a problem for a bike.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

We get a lot of salt here too, so I usualy have to swap out pully wheels chain and sprokets by the time spring comes.

It`s warmed up again here so we have constant rain and gails.

My new marathon winters are still hanging firmly on the garage wall, so if it freezes over before November, I`ll be taking the car. 

hmm.. hang on, I havn`t put winter tyres on the car either. :skep:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Wooo Hooo we made a transition today... Mid 30's yesterday morning, 18*F this morning. I (of course) refused to wear the windproof pants or the winter gloves, so the fingers and the legs got pretty chilly. 1st time this year for that nice crust to develop on the facial hair. Might have to break out the 'clava tomorrow. It's supposed to be like this for a couple of mornings, then creep back up again. Definite 1st taste of "real" cold today though. 

And no salt here... they use gravel all the time.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ I`m already `clava`d, but going to find my mittens this morning.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

First decent snow of the year in Denver today. The temp isn't too bad so its a wet heavy snow that will probably freeze tonight making the commute home all the more fun. (no studs)


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

I am going to the bike shop after work to pick up my studded tire!!! Gettin ready for this long and lovely winter.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Glove marketing: silliness run amok*

Found my mittens today. Piece of cake- they were in the first place I looked. Then I hit up the internet with vague ideas about ordering myself some "tweener" gloves. Some of the things I ran into made me laugh and some make me want to scream. Well, not THAT bad, but I wish the research people would start kicking some of the marketing guys` butts.

The product description for one glove (don`t remember which) proudly claimed a terry cloth back strip perfect for "wiping the sweat from your brow". Why don`t they just say it? For wiping the SNOT into your mustache so that it freezes in a nice uniform shape instead of big crusty globs!

What`s the fuss about lobster styled gloves these days? Mittens, sure- they make sense. Gloves too. But why are all the manufacturers now trying to push half mittens? Your fingers don`t get to snuggle and you still don`t get individual useable fingers.

I like my own mittens (Cabelas brand Goretex/Thinsulate jobs), but I`ve always thought they were kind of stupid in a lobster sort of way also. The outer shell is mitten shaped, but the liner is glove type. Why? What advantage does it serve me to have separated fingers confined inside a mitten? Maybe if the liner were removable and could be used by itself, but it isn`t. Just to bump up the price and make them slightly harder to use and slower to dry?

Now that I think about it, I don`t know why I`m so quick to ditch my warm but stupid mittens for gloves anyway. My commute isn`t long enough to start sweating a lot in overly warm mittens, and the time there`s enough thickness in whatever style of hand-ware, I`m not going to be tying my shoes, changing a tube, or even pushing the light button on my watch without ungloving anyway.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I think liner gloves are for those rare occasions when you're out in the cold and have to fix something. I've had to tie my shoes a few times and the liner gloves make it a little challenging, but it's a lot more pleasant than being barehanded in arctic temperature. It's not a lot of insulation, but sometimes it's enough.

For my tweener glove I like a fliptop mitten:










When it's warmsh I'll wear them overtop my normal riding gloves. When it gets colder I'll swap those for a windstopper or wool glove or something. That combination gets me down to around -15C when I switch to bulky snowboard gloves.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> Found my mittens today. Piece of cake- they were in the first place I looked. Then I hit up the internet with vague ideas about ordering myself some "tweener" gloves. Some of the things I ran into made me laugh and some make me want to scream. Well, not THAT bad, but I wish the research people would start kicking some of the marketing guys` butts.
> 
> The product description for one glove (don`t remember which) proudly claimed a terry cloth back strip perfect for "wiping the sweat from your brow". Why don`t they just say it? For wiping the SNOT into your mustache so that it freezes in a nice uniform shape instead of big crusty globs!
> 
> ...


Lobsters suck....very little added dexerity and not so warm....a mitten needs to fit big then you have the ability to use each indiviual finger through the mitt...

I have velcro straps and can change a tire or turn on my light with my mitts on...just takes a bit of practice and loose fitting mitts.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

:lol: I broke out the lobsters this morning for the first time. It always takes a few rides before I remember to grab at the brake with TWO fingers instead of just one. The other finger holds the brake finger back just long enough to freak me out before I remember to two-finger it. In my mind that is the only positive thing that a lobster has over a mitten... you can cover the brake and keep a grip on the bars too... this comes in very handy when I'm chattering down the dirt road on the road bike, like this morning...when I can't just bomb it and expect the bike to suck up all the bumps and potholes.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> ... you can cover the brake and keep a grip on the bars too...


Good point. So there IS a valid use for the split. I only brake a few times each way, but at least I see the usefulness for others.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah it would be relatively pointless on most of the paved situations on my commute...but it's a definite advantage on the bumpy dirt road.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*There must be a mistake...*

It appears that someone added superglue to the recipe for snow tonight. It started out OK but about halfway home the snow stuck to the tires, bike, and drivetrain, and the leaves stuck to the snow. This eventually and repeatedly brought the critical advantage of the wheel - that is, rolling - to a complete halt. Pushing a bike is one thing. Pushing a bike that doesn't roll is no fun at all.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

AAAAaarrrgh....
I guess there`s a downside to that heavenly single track .
Better luck when the mud gets whiter. How long did it take to get home?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ an hour an a half for 6 miles...luckily on the downhills the momentum overcame the snow/leaf buildup and it kept rolling, or it would have been worse. I just brought the poor thing in from the deck, where I hoped some would melt off...but it has dropped from 31 to 27, so I had to bring her in to melt.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^ an hour an a half for 6 miles...luckily on the downhills the momentum overcame the snow/leaf buildup and it kept rolling, or it would have been worse. I just brought the poor thing in from the deck, where I hoped some would melt off...but it has dropped from 31 to 27, so I had to bring her in to melt.


Yep, the temps around here dropping the same. Lows in the upper twenty's _but_ it's been very clear.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

mtbxplorer said:


> It appears that someone added superglue to the recipe for snow tonight. It started out OK but about halfway home the snow stuck to the tires, bike, and drivetrain, and the leaves stuck to the snow. This eventually and repeatedly brought the critical advantage of the wheel - that is, rolling - to a complete halt. Pushing a bike is one thing. Pushing a bike that doesn't roll is no fun at all.


What the heck is that third photo about? Burning the bike for survival, or is Predator about to attack you? LOL


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Looks a little hellish, doesn't it....it's the glow of the taillight on the ball of leaves and snow on the rear brake.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, we got our first taste of winter last night, about an inch of snow. Some more this weekend, as of the current forecast, I'm on the line between 3-6 and 6-12.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> It appears that someone added superglue to the recipe for snow tonight. ... Pushing a bike that doesn't roll is no fun at all.


Quoting my father at times like that: "Wouldn't that just make you wanna swear!" 

I have had that happen with boots (walking tall has a new meaning), but not a bike.

BrianMc

PS Our first real frost tonight, a mild one last night.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Yikes! I had the rear wheel lock up once last year from the same situation inside the rear fender. I had the thought that you could maybe prevent it with full coverage fenders that were mounted extremely close at the rear-most point in the back of the wheel and a little further away from the tire all the rest of the way around...to sort of 'cut off' the build-up of snow like a knife before it had a chance to rotate up the tire and start clogging. You'd have to cut off the mud flap part and get the plastic blade right down there at the tire. Probably have to add a new strut right there at the end of the fender.

...might be fantasy, but it *could* work. That's the kind of sticky snow they call 'Sierra Cement' around here. More common out here in the west I think.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> Yikes! I had the rear wheel lock up once last year from the same situation inside the rear fender. I had the thought that you could maybe prevent it with full coverage fenders that were mounted extremely close on the bottom in the back of the wheel and a little further away from the tire all the rest of the way around...to sort of 'cut off' the build-up of snow like a knife before it had a chance to rotate up the tire and start clogging. You'd have to cut off the mud flap part and get the plastic blade right down there at the tire.
> 
> ...might be fantasy, but it *could* work. That's the kind of sticky snow they call 'Sierra Cement' around here. More common out here in the west I think.


One of the reasons I gave up on fenders...that and they kept breaking...

Worst case around here is straw tilled into muddy black loam....It plugs everything solid..

I have often thought of the cutting device required to keep the rear chainstay free...best I come up with is a plastic knife about 3 inches long mounted about 9:00 (rear) of the wheel...you would have to cut it with scissors to match the tire outline...BMW Enduro bikes have a thingy like that.

Redirect Notice


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

Another year round commuter here. 7 miles each way at the moment, Salt Lake City, Utah. It is generally dry and cold (single digits to 20's F) through the winter, with maybe 1 day a week of snow.
I ride 38mm Nokian studded tires and run a dynamo with Sepernova E3 pro lighting. Works great for me.

The fender trick has worked for me - closer at the rear, then slightly farther away for the rest of the coverage.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

*DIY Studs and Tubeless*

I couldn't find much info online about whether a tubeless conversion of DIY studded tires would work so I thought I would give it a try (click on any of the images for fullsize):

Tires are wirebead Maxxis Ignitor 29x2.1




Studs are 120 6x3/8" self-drilling screws


Gorillatape rimstrip with cannibalized presta valvestem 


Sealant is a homebrew from this thread: https://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/best-tubeless-brew-406115.html. I just poured it right in. Someone had suggested lining the tire with gorillatape, but without a tube in there there's nothing to keep the tape pressed against the tire so it would just flop around and wouldn't really help.


Airing it up tubeless was as easy as any tubeless setup I've ever done. 


After setup I took it for a spin around my parking garage, including popping the front and back wheels a few times. There was very little weeping from the studs - maybe a dozen per tire had sealant visible, but the rest were clean.


When I finished the setup I was doing some other work on my bike, and every so often one of the studs would suddenly start audibly leaking air. It happened maybe twice per tire, and pretty randomly like after they'd been aired up for 10 or 20 minutes. Giving the tire a quick shake to slosh the sealant around stopped the leaks. My first ride around the garage also caused a few leaks, but they sealed up after a quick spin.

So this is still an experiment but at this point it's turned out better than expected. I've got to give it a few days to see if it holds air, and I'll probably take it for a short ride tomorrow to see how things go after a km or two. Probably won't get to test them on snow for at least another week.

If anyone is wondering why bother with this, it's basically because there aren't a lot of studded tires for 29ers - 700c tires are too narrow for what I want, and the Nokian 29er gets pretty middling reviews for such a pricey tire. I could see myself buying the new Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro 29er at some point, but it's brandnew and isn't readily available, and it's also super expensive. So DIY studs are my best option right now, and running tubeless will hopefully avoid the problem of the studs popping the tube or having to use tireliners.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice. Looking forward to more updates on how that works out. I'm tubeless with Gorilla Tape and homebrew sealant too. It wasn't my suggestion, but I do think you would have had luck with lining the inside of the tire with gorilla tape though... It would stick nicely to the inside of the tire, and shoudl prevent the seepage at the studs. My theory is that the air pressure inside the tire would help it stay stuck. Late for that now though! :lol: hope this works well enough for me to want to try it!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ I did try a gorilla tape liner but it just wasn't working. The edges curled up, and it wouldn't stick around the screw heads. There were so many gaps that it wouldn't have provided any sort of extra seal. I had thought about lining the tire with gorilla tape, putting in a tube and airing it up, and letting that press the tape down for a few days. That might have worked a bit better, but it seemed like too much effort. 

As it was though there was barely any leaking at the studs. I was expecting a little green blob of sealant on every screw but it was actually only about 10% them, if even that. So at this point I'm pretty impressed with how well it's worked.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Is Gorilla just a brand of duct tape? About the pressure holding the tape to the inside of the tire, I don`t think that would happen because within the tire cavity, all should be at the same pressure. In other words, even there`s 30 PSi, or whatever, pressing against the back of the tape, the same pressure is against the sticky side, so no real difference between taping something inside a pressurized tire and taping inside a flat tire. I hope the attempt as a whole works out for you though- good luck with it.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ Gorilla tape is similar to ducttape, but the glue is completely different and apparently much better. It is the preferred tape for tubeless conversions, and I've been running tubeless with it on these rims since the spring.

Gorilla Tape

And what you're saying about the pressure is exactly right. When I tried to put the tape in as a tire liner it wasn't making a good seal with the tire at all. Since air could easily get under it there wouldn't be a pressure differential, so there wouldn't be anything to press it against the tire, so it would basically just be added weight.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Well that makes sense if you had gaps... no bueno. Using a tube to 'set' the tape is time consuming, but might work well. 

I remember a discussion about 'painting' the inside of the tire with rubber cement also... for tires that are really seepy. That might be an alternative if you run into trouble with the studs. Hopefully a non issue...we'll see how well they hold.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Tubeless studs Update #1

Went for a quick 8km loop on the road, with a few little curbdrops and stuff. The pressures are holding, but I noticed that one stud on the rear has backed it self into the tire so far that it's almost completely invisible. It's the only one like that, but it looks like some of the others have sunk in a bit too. So I might have to ditch the tubeless and resort to a tire liner and tubes after all, but I'm going to give it a few more test rides to see how things go.

Edited to add:

I took the tires off to see what was going on. Here is the screw that's backed itself all the way into the tire:


There was only one like that, but there were quite a few others that had backed in a mm or two:


I've got some time to play around with this, so I think that I may back all the screws off a bit, add a drop of contact cement to the threads, and then re-tighten them and let them dry. I'm hoping maybe that might provide just enough resistance to hold them in place? Failing that, I'll have to go with tubes.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

OOh what if you used little teeny bolts with nuts on the outside of the tire?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm using the 3/8" screws, and there isn't any thread visible to put a nut on.

There's one version of DIY studding that involves pushing the screws in from the outside, so the screw heads act as the studs. The danger is that then the points are on the inside of the tire and could press in against the tube...but if there's no tube then there's no problem? When I made these I actually hadn't planned on going tubeless because I didn't think they would seal, but from my short test holding pressure isn't an issue.

For my version I think using beefier screws might have helped? I used 6x3/8" because those were the only 3/8" screws that the local stores had. If I could have found 8x3/8" they might have held better? I did try an 8x1/2" at first, but it was way too long.

Anyway, I gooped everything up with contact cement yesterday (took forever, but it's in the name of science!) and I'll probably try to mount them up again on wednesday or the weekend.

edited to add:

I wanted Robertson pan-head screws, because they are recommended for this type of thing since they should theoretically do less damage to a tireliner/tube. If I'd been specifically planning for tubeless then I could have been less picky and looked for 8x3/8" in a phillips or hexhead instead.

One caveat I should mention is that with normal tubeless setups if something goes wrong you can just open it up, pour out the sealant, install a tube, and finish your ride. That backup plan won't work in this case, because even with robertson pan-heads I wouldn't expect a tube to last very long in there.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

I guess that you will just have to carry some gorilla tape with you in case you have to throw a tube in. You can just line it real quick and go. Great write up. These are the kinds of homebrew that I like to see. I prefer to let someone else do the dirty work and then I can just utilize their finished product.  :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

newfangled said:


> Tubeless studs Update #1
> 
> Went for a quick 8km loop on the road, with a few little curbdrops and stuff. The pressures are holding, but I noticed that one stud on the rear has backed it self into the tire so far that it's almost completely invisible. It's the only one like that, but it looks like some of the others have sunk in a bit too. So I might have to ditch the tubeless and resort to a tire liner and tubes after all, but I'm going to give it a few more test rides to see how things go.
> 
> ...


Super Glue (not contact cement).....add a bit of water to each screw as well to help set the superglue.


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be switching to the studded tires this week.
I quite enjoy the winter commute. I like riding in the dark, with fewer people out and about, just me and my little island of light.
I've ridden down to about 5F pretty comfortably, and haven't had the opportunity to go colder. It rarely gets below 0F (-17C) here in the Salt Lake Valley.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*An Un-Studded Winter Tire?*

_from BikeRadar.com_
*Continental TopContact Winter 2 tire*

Continental have taken their studless winter car tire knowledge and used it to develop an equivalent for bicycles. The TopContact Winter 2 ($64.95) is a three-ply, 180tpi wire bead tire which employs a special cold-temperature rubber compound and impressively siped tread to gain grip on ice and snow. Between our two 700x37mm test tires, weights averaged 607g - considerably less than that of a winter tire with metal studs. Conti also offer a 26x1.9in version with a claimed weight of 740g.

The TopContact Winter 2s offer noticeably better grip than file-tread or aggressively treaded cyclo-cross clincher tires on packed or frozen surfaces at comparable pressures. We've tried them at 30psi; for general use, Continental recommend a tire pressure in the mid to high 50s psi. In deeper snow, the tires do pack up. However, we noticed that this packing is temperature dependent and the rubber definitely stays more pliable in colder temperatures than a standard tire.

We found the topcontact winter 2 worth a look, should you commute in wintery conditions:

On dry pavement, the weight and soft durometer rubber don't seem to make the tire too sluggish, so it could be a good option for those who encounter snow and ice regularly on their commutes, as well as those in cooler rainy climates just looking for some extra grip. We've yet to put enough miles on the Top Contact Winter2, however, to be able to comment on wear.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

canyoneagle said:


> I'll be switching to the studded tires this week.
> _*I quite enjoy the winter commute. I like riding in the dark, with fewer people out and about, just me and my little island of light.*_
> I've ridden down to about 5F pretty comfortably, and haven't had the opportunity to go colder. It rarely gets below 0F (-17C) here in the Salt Lake Valley.


I totally agree.

This past Winter (My first Winter commuting) I've found that staying cool was a bigger chore. My coldest commute was 10*F with a 5 to 8MPH head wind.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> _from BikeRadar.com_
> *Continental TopContact Winter 2 tire*
> 
> Continental have taken their studless winter car tire knowledge and used it to develop an equivalent for bicycles. The TopContact Winter 2 ($64.95) is a three-ply, 180tpi wire bead tire which employs a special cold-temperature rubber compound and impressively siped tread to gain grip on ice and snow. Between our two 700x37mm test tires, weights averaged 607g - considerably less than that of a winter tire with metal studs. Conti also offer a 26x1.9in version with a claimed weight of 740g.
> ...


I suspect few have hundreds of thousands of expereince with the car hydrophillic tread compound tires. Since it may play here I will put in my 2-cents. My first Conti Contact Car tires were back in the 70's (studs were then illegal in Ontario). The grip works well at temps below 20F. I had several sets of 'ice radials' over the years, Contis, Bizzaks, and now Dunlops which see Cleveland winters when Kathryn drives there once a month. A film of water interfers with their grip at temps from 20 up to freezing, essentially kicking in when salt stops working. Bike tires don't heat up much. So I'd guess the problem temps to be in the 28-32 range where the pressure of the tire melts the ice surface, un;less free water exists to start with. I would not expect them to be as good as a Nokian with studs on greasy salted snow pack and ice where the studs bite in for purchase, but for the mostly dry pavement and occassional ice, especially at lower temps, with that weight advantage (they are lighter than my Micheln City 38 mm normal tires!), they are worth a look for some of us. Especially if you run two or several wheel sets and swap them for the weather and road conditions.

BrianMc


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

mtbxplorer said:


> _from BikeRadar.com_
> *Continental TopContact Winter 2 tire*


Here's another review of the same tyres:

Review: Continental TopContact Winter II tires

_"*Where They'll Work*

Traction on slippery surfaces is drastically increased over a regular touring-type tire, matching or even exceeding a cyclocross tire in certain conditions. The Winter II handles short sections of ice, even nasty black ice, much better than any 'cross tire I've used, though a studded tire still inspires far more confidence.

With less than four inches or so of snow on the ground, the Winter IIs cut through and use their contact surface area and soft compound to provide excellent grip.

*Where they won't*

Deep snow is a no-go. The lack of side knobs makes tracking or turning impossible if the tires can't reach down to a hard surface. The good news is that it doesn't really matter what that hard surface is: Ice or pavement, the Winter IIs grab hold. The 37c versions I used were narrow; they could almost always get down and bite onto something during our last five-inch storm. Any more snow and they'd be in trouble, though.

Though the Winter IIs roll admirably fast when it's cold, the soft rubber gets even softer and slower when it gets warm. The hundreds of little siping bits squirm around on warm pavement, sending rolling resistance through the roof. It might be worth swapping them out if a week of 60-degree highs is forecast.

That same soft rubber picks up gravel and other spikey bits more than any tire I've ever used. I haven't had any flats yet, but I have picked a few chunks of glass out of the tire that the PolyX breaker stopped."_ *Velonews.com*


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Tubeless DIY Studs Update #2

We got some snow over the weekend, so I've put the studded tires back on the bike and will be commuting with them this week. I added contact cement and superglue to hopefully keep the studs from backing into the tires, but I also cheated and used a liner/tube for the rear tire. My tubeless experiment continues, but only on the front.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

How'd they do with our arrival of winter here, Newfangled? I'm still watching this thread as I might be attempting a similar conversion on my Ignitors and actually get out there this winter on the trails! 

I'm not sure that the studded tire would help on the trails, but it'll give me something to do on my old, unused tires.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ So far, so good. If you want to use a tire liner and tube I'd say that they're fine, because Edmonton Bicycle Commuters and Icebike have been recommending that approach for years.

For the tubeless version the jury is still out, and it will be for awhile. After a whopping 2 1/2 days the tubeless front tire looks fine, but I have no idea how long it will last. And I went with the front tire because it typically has less load than the rear, so I basically chickened out. I would say that some sort of adhesive is definitely required. I mostly used contact cement because I had a whole tube of it lying around, and because it's flexible if not that strong, where something like super glue is stronger but brittle. Looking online it seems that goop, gorilla glue, or maybe even jbweld might have been better ideas? I'll see how it goes.

Studs generally aren't needed on our midwinter hardpacked trails, but I remember a few times last year when it was completely impossible to walk up this hill - dogwalkers were giving up and turning around, but I could just cruise up with my studs. They're also handy on all the MUP transitions which can get pretty glazed, or when we get freeze/thaw cycles that turn everything to ice. They're good for inspiring confidence (and occasional over-confidence, but if you do fall the ground is nice and soft).


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

newfangled said:


> So far, so good.


If you`ve got more than 8KM on the front now, you`re making progress. I`ve never messed with tubeless, but I`m guessing that unmounting the tire to see how they`re doing from the inside isn`t a quick and easy job?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ "messed with tubeless" is a good way to put it. 

It's not too bad, but in the last few weeks I've done 6 tubeless setups, and 2 were somewhat painful. The worst part is that you can intend to spend 15 minutes working on the bike - you just mounted this tire on this rim last week with zero problems - but it becomes an hour-and-a-half because one stupid bead _just will not seat_. :madman: Compare that to a tube where you always know how long it will take you.

But the benefit of tubeless is that once the setup is done you're good, and you'd never really have to take the tires off again until they wear out. I carry a little bottle of spare sealant with me, and if I ever do get a leak that won't seal I can just inject it in, air up the tire, and be on my way. But I think swapping tires back and forth without a compressor is bound to lead to at least some frustration.

That being said, I'm definitely paying careful attention to the stud depth, and may open up the tire to take a look after a month or so. You can open the bead on one side without having to worry too much about getting it back on - it's when you remove the whole tire that all bets are off.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

newfangled said:


> Tubeless DIY Studs Update #2
> 
> We got some snow over the weekend, so I've put the studded tires back on the bike and will be commuting with them this week. I added contact cement and superglue to hopefully keep the studs from backing into the tires, but I also cheated and used a liner/tube for the rear tire. My tubeless experiment continues, but only on the front.


In my DIY studded (using car tire studs) I always used Mr Tuffy tire liners, sometimes with the snakeskin ones also, and I have tried glued in old tubes too (using PVC cement). They all worked for a while, but eventually something would shift enough for the back of one stud to start rubbing on the air-holding tube, and eventually it would flat. I developed a low tolerance for flats in the middle of winter, and opted for the manufactured studded tires. My DIY's gripped just as well, and had that DIY cachet, but had a higher risk of flats and were heavier.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Still running the M&G Nokian....close to 10,000 km....ran tubeless for the first 3 years, now the tire is too porous, so I run tubes....studs are fine, the rubber is wearing out....studs stick out a little too far.

Depending upon snow conditions, usually here you want to dig down, they are fine...but if you want float they don't.

Think I paid about $120 for them...so that is $0.012/km...I'll get another 2000 km this winter on them.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

mtbxplorer, I only went DIY because there aren't many commercial studded 29er tires. And the whole tubeless experiment is because flats in winter totally suck. But once the new schwalbe ice spiker pro 29ers come down in price a bit I'll probably get some.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I just lost an ebay auction for some used 700x40 Nokians... they launched up to basically MSRP just before the auction closed. I'm tempted to just bite the bullet, since I have a spare wheelset and I could probably get several years out of them by swapping them onto the bike only when conditions warranted it. 
But geesh, paying as much for a bike tire as you'd pay for a car tire is pretty brutal.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoy said:


> But geesh, paying as much for a bike tire as you'd pay for a car tire is pretty brutal.


245-18 55R Dunlop Hydrophilic Snow Tire for the big car: $250. The Goodyear F1s for the summer are closer to $300 each. My Nokian A10s: $54 each. Solution is to buy high quality tires for the car!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah... I have 33"s on my Jeep, and they are pricy. But the 29er nokians are over $100 each! That hurts for just a few days of use each year. Might just save the money for new Jeep tires and enjoy my driving days. :lol:


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ and the reviews for those 29er nokians are all "It's okay...I guess. But the 26er version is sooooo much better." All that for ~$250 shipped!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Maybe the Schwalbe700x38 snow stud (don't you want to be one?) for $55?
Schwalbe Snow Stud 700c) at BikeTiresDirect 
A couple good reviews.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Winter's here! 6" when I left. Very little traffic because of the storm and the holiday. Challenging, but totally pedal-able.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Yikes, look at all the snow.

I'm waiting till it warms up to 70 today before I go biking.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Whoohoo- It looks pretty! No shovelling?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> Winter's here! 6" when I left. Very little traffic because of the storm and the holiday. Challenging, but totally pedal-able.


Ah! Beautiful!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ I'm hoping to roll down my driveway in my car tomorrow to Thanksgiving festivities without touching a shovel or snowblower. Supposed to warm up to the 40's Friday-Sunday. Hope I don't get stuck! This morning I added gaiters over the bike pant/shoes to get down to the road without getting wet.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Magic ride home....Chinook wind at the airport was blowing 45 km/h to 65 km/h...Temp 10 C

I though I would fight the wind all the way home...

Magically I encountered almost no wind....you could here the aeolian tones from the wind whipping around the office towers, but no wind for me.....magic.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Studded tire news:

Unpacked the Schwalbe IS 2.4 EVOs that have been in their boxes since I bought them in April.

They were labelled as Tubeless-Ready, so I popped them onto my tubeless Shimano wheelset and aired them up. 

Tubeless.
On the first try. 
With a floor pump. 
Without soap, sealant, or anything. 

They've lost no measurable pressure since Sunday. Suffice to say, as a late adapter, I'm impressed with this technology. They were no harder to get on and off the rims then anything else I've used and would make for ridiculously fast tire swaps (if needed).


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

The mobile office yesterday, had to stop and take a 1.5 hour conf call during my ride to work. We got a couple of inches of snow and it was about 5 degrees.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Yikes! Too bad everyone on the call didn't step out where it was 5 degrees, probably could've gotten done in 20 minutes.  Nice office, though.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Aw, jeeze! Was that 90 minute call totally out of the blue, or you knew it was comming and you didn`t care, rode at that time despite of it? Hope you had "tater juice" or some other kind of antifreeze in that water bottle.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Tubeless DIY Studs Update - after 2 weeks:

As mentioned above, before mounting them again I gooped up the screws with contact cement:


Front tire - still tubeless, and still in great shape


Rear tire - tireliner & tube, but screws are noticeably more worn than on the front


Its tough to tell from the photos (even if you click through to the big version), but on the rear tire a few of the screws are almost completely worn down. Other DIY approaches recommend studding the outside knob instead of the middle knob that I used, and for the rear tire that might be a good idea.

The plus side is that even as these screws wear down they don't dull, because their cross-section has a lot of bite.


And after a few days of -20C, and then a few more at around freezing:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

So the glue seems to be doing its job? Good.

Also, the ice in your river pics always amazes me. Wild.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

HA!

I still havn`t had to mount my studded tyres yet. No snow or ice, Its been a steady 6-8 deg. c .

I`ts been a few years since I have had sommer tyres on the commuter so late in the year, and loving it.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Yep, its almost 9 here too. Fellow commuter I get onboard the boat w/daily got studded Nokias(I think) last week, and now its only getting warmer. Still have my WTB Interwolf 38 on the front, works great as a commuter tire.

Outside here on the line its sunny _and_ warm out.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

I read in the newspaper that we havn`t had a warmer November in Norway since 1901 !

Anyways, today I had a hard time of it on the way to work. Black ice and I used 20 minutes longer than normal, so I finally bit the bullet and stuck my Marathon Winters on before my ride home.

Winter is comming slowly.

The last couple of weeks have been more of a battle against the gale winds but wind and ice meant I did a lot of scarry moves today. Drifting on both wheels against oncomming traffic isn`t reccomended!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Weird winter ideas*

Pedaling home I got a couple weird ideas. There was about a 1/2" of snow and it was packing up on the trail in my studded tires...doesn't help that it is close to freezing temps...the grip was still ok mostly, but pedaling the extra weight and losing traction seems senseless. I got thinking I do not generally have this issue on road commutes, my theory being that there is usually some salt on the road somewhere, and it gets on your tires and maybe keeps snow from sticking even when you are on fresh looking snow. So then I thought of the new salting method used here, some kind of liquid brine (salty water & ??) that they apply, sometimes ahead of time (e.g. if the temp is dropping), and it sticks to the road instead of a lot of it bouncing off like dry salt or salt/sand mixes do. So, I got thinking, what would happen if I applied some brine to my tires before setting off? Hmmmmmm.....

My other thought was that you know how when you have to step off a studded tire bike onto an icy road that your shoes have little grip? I got thinking, what would happen if the pins or studs were on the bottom of the shoe instead of on the platform pedals, and the sticky rubber were on the pedals? Maybe replaceable sticky rubber? Plus, then if you got bit by your pedals in the summer they would not do as much damage to your shins.

Hmmmm.....


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Replaceable sticky rubber for the pedals... maybe a piece of super thick DH inner tube stretched over the whole platform? Studding shoe soles could be a winner, but be sure the screws don`t protrude inside- ouch! Oh, and your big ice crystals from the other thread sound very cool.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

10* F this morning! I knew it was cold, but I didn't realize that it was pushing single digits. A nice dry 10 degrees though :lol:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

****ing raining since monday last week... Had a bit of melting snow this morning, but it was still water in the streets.... Maybe a bit more snow tomorrow ? I feel like I'm living in the Pacific North Wet right now...

Please someone get this man a snow storm !


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Panaracer Fire Cross 45c*

Having an rim issue with my normal SS winter commuter so I am going to use my Fisty. I have a set of Firecross' that are collecting dust and was wonder if anyone used these in the winter and how they faired?

I used the Schwalbe Smart Sam 47c for a brief snow stint and they do pretty well but I would like to find a use for this tire, it's weight is about the same as my Schwalbe.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

David C said:


> ****ing raining since monday last week... Had a bit of melting snow this morning, but it was still water in the streets.... Maybe a bit more snow tomorrow ? I feel like I'm living in the Pacific North Wet right now...
> 
> Please someone get this man a snow storm !


Send some of that rain back this way. The Pacific Northwest has been dry for over a week and we are missing our rain...


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

woodway said:


> Send some of that rain back this way. The Pacific Northwest has been dry for over a week and we are missing our rain...


I know, I would much rather have the warm wet than this cold dry!


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

First stint of snow this morning. -1 celcius. I had to stop in a passageway to pull my buff over my face because it startet to hail and took a quick picture.

We had some pluss degrees on my way way home so the snow has partially meltet and now its frozen again. Frozen ruts are a pain on skinny tyres but it would make things a little easier if it wasn`t blowing a gail at the same time.

My commute time is up almost 15 minutes = gotta get out of bed even earlier.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Everything melted yesterday and refroze overnight. 10K of ice, I am a sick bastard for enjoying this.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> Everything melted yesterday and refroze overnight. 10K of ice, I am a sick bastard for enjoying this.


Same here!

Try riding 17km`s of solid ice with grooves, whilst batteling a rainstorm with vicious sidewinds.

Scarred the poo out of me.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Yuck.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Another picture of a hill I stopped half way down to try and get my puls to sink a little.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Comuter Boy took the word right out of my mouth: Yuck. 
Hope the conditions change soon for you guys one way or another.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Is it just me, or does your saddle start to feel like a 2x4 in cold weather?


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> Comuter Boy took the word right out of my mouth: Yuck.
> Hope the conditions change soon for you guys one way or another.


It did....today it is JUST above freezing and snowing/raining.....the ice remains. I got in the sauna when I arrived at work.

Sverige, fan ja.


----------



## BORDERCOLLIE (Sep 1, 2011)

I commute 14-16 miles per day 18 days a month year round, only thing that stops me is solid ice,had a couple of falls that left me with a permanently aching hip.Just not worth it for me to ride on ice, I head up the mountain 18 miles away to cross country ski on my days off to keep in shape.


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)

We had our first snow here in Chicago on Friday. I realized that my fenders need to go back on when I hit the salty road slush.


----------



## andrwplsn (Aug 1, 2011)

*New to Commuting.*

so im just getting into commuting and this winter thing has had me thinking, i will be going to school in idaho in january and wanted to build something up thats a good all around student bike, something that i could use to get to class, cruse to a friends house and go back and forth from work and get errands done. I picked up what I think is a 1992 GT Talera for $5 at a secondhand store (simular to this):








It was a pretty good deal and I had everything laying around to fix it up, and got it in full working order, my plan is to put an xtracycle kit on it, do the home made spiked tires and slap a front fender on it... again since im new to this, would that be a good plan? would it work well and be a good all around or should i do 2 builds?

I'm just looking for opinions and weighing it out... sorry if its a dumb question.
what would be a good full coverage front fender option?

thanks!

(sorry for the huge pic its the only one i could find)


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Sounds like a great deal Andrw. If it does not already have a rear fender, I would get one of those too. New brake pads and greasing the bearings are usually a good bet on an older bike. Sorry, I don't know anything about the xtracycle...maybe search the cargo bike forum for more info. I would wonder how that would affect your handling in snow.


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm commuting with my fatbike (9:Zero:7) every day. After the snow and subzero paradise of 2009/2010 and 2010/2011 winters, the Southern Finland weather is now more typical: a little snow, temps above and below freezing, rain, slush, ice...










Read the full story in my blog: Toni Lund - Adventure cyclist: Extreme commuting?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Yikes Toni, that looks pretty nasty without studs, even on the fatbike. I've had good results with DIY studded tires on the regular MTB. Just got my Fatback Saturday and rode the first commute today. Managed to go down once on the end of the snowmobile trail where it also becomes a driveway and cars spinning up the hill had polished it to glare ice.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Really neat pictures on your blog, Toni. I love the colors in night and twilight pics 
But they`re ALL dark! Do you see any sun this time of year?


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks guys for your comments.

@rodar y rodar: days are short now here. Today the sunrise was at 9.29AM and the sunset is at 15:18PM, so sun is 'up' (just above horizon) for 5h50min. But I'm at work whole that time so practically I live pretty much in the darkness.  Snow would make things better in many ways.

Toni Lund
http://tonilund.blogspot.com
http://twitter.com/tonilund


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Toni Lund said:


> Today the sunrise was at 9.29AM and the sunset is at 15:18PM, so sun is 'up' (just above horizon) for 5h50min. But I'm at work whole that time so practically I live pretty much in the darkness.


I can see that. For the past 20 years, I`ve worked mostly night shift, and occasionally people ask me if I get tired of not seeing the sun. But they have it backwards- when days are long, sometimes it seemed that I never saw darkness except when I pulled the window blinds. Well, that was mostly back when the world had indoor smoking areas. Now that indoor smoking is only a fond memory I see a dark sky several times night. Anyway, I guess the flip side to that one is that being inside the whole time the sun is up, you won`t see it.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Todays ride... -3 celcius, not too much ice and I was lucky with the picture.









I`ve only got 2 days of commuting left this year because I have taken 3 weeks off work.

Doesn`t mean I won`t be riding though as i`ve enterd the Rapha festive 500... :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

God morgon! Äntligen snö!!!!!!!!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> Good God! F*ing snow!


I don`t know how to use any of those online translators. Is this what you meant?

Oh, are you Swedish, or just living there from some anglophile country? After struggling to learn a language other than my own natural tongue, I`m often amazed by peoples ability to master "mine", especially considering that I`ve been working on reasonable languages (that follow their own rules for the most part), and how stupid English is.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

I understand Sweedish.

It say`s " propper snow " , or translated to yank, " Hell yeah, real snow"


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah...wintertime commuting is really starting to get to me


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Flirting with negative rep for that post, markaitch! (just kidding, it looks beautiful there)

Nice pics Mr Big & Fux

Cold weekend, 0 F, but warmed up to the 30's today for the commute home.

Met someone who went down on ice on an unstudded road bike and broke his wrist a few weeks ago - be careful out there!


----------



## xcolin (Apr 23, 2005)

it's been a couple seasons since winter commuting, but i'm back at it at least for almost a third of my total commute (11km bike, 24km drive, from robson, bc to trail, bc). although i technically have a bike lane for some of my ride, the city just uses it as a place to push the snow from the road. maybe i'll take a couple pictures one morning/afternoon. for now, all i have is a shot of my bike










edit: i took some shots, but yeah not too exciting. i'm loving being back on the bike though


----------



## deadhippy (Oct 22, 2009)

I am commuting for my first winter in the UP of Michigan. I have a short commute around a mile to campus (all down hill there and up hill home) but then i average 3-4 miles more of riding around town to and fro. So I am wondering do i need snow tires? The studs would have been nice for some of the early season ice that formed but when it was really snow it wasn't too bad, then again I wasn't pushing it. If the snow tires aren't needed then what tire do you recommend if they are i need recommendations on those too?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

*Tubeless DIY studs - Final Update*

My experiment with these is coming to an end because one of the online stores had the schwalbe 29ers at a price that I just couldn't pass up (and my wife needed something to get me for christmas). But after 1.5 months or about 600km on the Tubeless DIY studs here's what I learned:

Front Tire


Rear Tire


Wear Comparison

(A new #6 3/8" screw on the left
A typical screw from the front tire in the middle
A typical screw from the rear tire on the right)

In a typical year I'll run studs for about 6 months or 3000km. So after less than a quarter of the winter the rear tire is completely worn down, and the front is on its way. On the other hand, this has been one of the warmest and least snowy winters that I can remember. In a typical December the roads would have a few inches of hardpack, but this year probably 90% of the 600km has been on bare pavement. If I'd done this test in any other year I probably would have gotten an extra few months out of them. If I hadn't found the cheap schwalbes I would have spent the holidays adding screws to the outer knobs.

*Stud the Outermost knobs* - that's what all the tutorials recommend to reduce wear, but I didn't believe them, and I was wrong. If I did this again on the rear tire I would only stud the outer knobs, and on the front I would do a mix of outer and middlish. For the outer knobs I would also switch from #6 3/8" screws to #8 1/2" which would give a little more wear life.

*Tubeless Works* - The front tire was run tubeless the whole time with zero issues. The rear tire initially had a tube/liner, but it got a puncture after about a month so I switched it to tubeless too. I had an initial problem with the screws backing into the tire, but the contact cement seems to have worked, and because contact cement isn't too permanent you can still remove/replace the screws later. Studding the outermost knobs should also reduce the tendency for the screws to back in, especially on the rear.

*They do work* - there have been enough icy patches that I'm glad to have the studs, and these have worked really well even though they're worn. The only time I've had any slipping is climbing steep singletrack, but for aggressive riding on roads I haven't had any problems. For a weekend warrior bike, or a backup bike (lets say your primary winterbike is 26", but you want studs for your 29er), or just as a cheap way to get studs these are definitely workable.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

11 C in Stockholm.........something is wrong.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah it has been about the same here in MN today it is in the 40s granted the wind is brutual but last night it was around 45F!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

markaitch said:


> yeah...wintertime commuting is really starting to get to me


it's called the "Long COLD winter support thread!" geez... next we'll have geared bikes posting in the "ss commuters unite!" 

it IS definitely unusually warm this year, not even a pretext of a white christmas!
been raining most of the day here, looking to dip below ) tonight which MEAAAANS.... sheet ice on the roads tomorrow!
studded tires lurking in the background... "ride us dirty and put us away wet" they intimate. sneaky sneaky!!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Too warm here in VT too. Rain, mixed with snow, sleet & freezing rain forecast for tonight - ick! Some cold spells, like 4F xmas eve, but almost always on clear days this year.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

We got some nice snow for christmas 

We went out today, me and my brother, to climb up our mountain on our island. 1km of climbing and 17km of distance. Nice temperature, just about 2°C, a bit of wind from the south, but still a great day.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

It looks wintery, but it's unseasonably warm here too - temps have been hovering around freezing for the last month which is about 15C/30F above normal.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Niiiice pics, guys! I like your waterfall, David. Newf, is that an S-bend in the river, or some kind of fisheye lens?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ it's a bit of both. The photo is a stitched together panorama (giving it the wideangle fisheye look), but the river is also making a big S (from here)


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

ice ridges made by tires in last night's slush that froze overnight.
studdies studdies studdies yay!
steelwool's back as a SS with studs, threw the 26er studs onto my khs solo-one with alfine for the wifey while we figure out something more permanent for her.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

No cummuting for me at the mo (I`m on holiday).

But I did complete the Rapha festive 500 challenge.

Pics and info on my makeshift blogg here.. A long way up

This is proberbly the coolest picture iv`e ever taken on a mobile phone.


----------



## royalty (Nov 14, 2010)

That pic looks cool and cold, I imagine it was a bit slippery as well, wasn't it?

Edited to add: ah, jeg ser at du sykler i Norge også. Så fint!


----------



## Dalnoboy (Jan 3, 2012)

Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro feels good, ride this winter on it...


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

I bought a pair of 26x2.35 Ice Spiker Pro's from CRC.. sadly the rear one rubs on the chainstays (1995 Kona Kiluaea).

Does anyone want to trade up from their new (or lightly used) 26x2.10 Ice Spiker Pro to a 26x2.35?

I'm in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada..


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Silvestri, I'm in Edmonton too, but I just picked up a pair of the 29er ice spiker pros.

I've sold stuff through kijiji and the Mec gear swap so you could try listing there. If all else fails I think that CRC's return policy is pretty good, and shipping a folding tire back to them shouldn't be hideously expensive.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

"you rode? but it's -22 C with the windchill!"
colder.
"what?"
colder when you're making your own windchill on top of the regular one.
:eekster:


my eyelash iced itself to the toque under my helmet! so I couldn't blink with my left eye, easily fixed but wow, does that feel weird!
wish i could figure out why the smeg my bike's so slow, feels like molasses when it gets down this cold, maybe the bearings are spinning tight? grease is gelling up? 
meh, irritating either way.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Brrrrrr.... I thought this was an interesting post from the Fatbike Forum, especially the last paragraph on increased rolling resistance with drops in temperature:



anthony.delorenzo said:


> Fair enough... I checked my copy of _Bicycling Science_ and the only relevant information I could find is that bearing drag is pretty negligible, unless your bearings are totally out of whack. So even with sluggish, cold bearings it might not make such a big difference.
> 
> In bicycling the two biggest factors are aerodynamics and rolling resistance.
> 
> ...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Sounds nasty, Byknuts! Was that in Cuernavaca?


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Speaking of the impact of lower temps - here is an interesting site that allows you to play around with variables such as temperature, head/tailwind, tire type, etc. to see what kind of impact they have on speed or power output. Lower temps do have an impact...

Bike Calculator


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

LMAO! the warm part of the family's there, I'm still a Toronto inner city grinch. 
but yeah it was crazy, my balaclava was frosting over too quickly, so pulled it down over my chin so I could breathe properly. when I took it off at work it held my jaw's shape until it melted a bit (was frozen solid with my breath!!)

I was rolling the studded schwalbes. the wife was on nice 35mm kenda small block 8's (which are stupidly light) so supple light tire vs. heavy thick casing- and neither of us was pedalling quickly.
it really felt like stewing through mud or something.
so I'll agree to about 10% added felt rolling resistance. at the time I couldn't explain it but that sounds about right! 


question: anyone try the crushed walnut shell trick yet? 
tar the tires, sprinkle crushed walnut shells on them. acts as studs, organic and cheap, but maybe not 100% predictable results?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

We're still in a heatwave here (supposed to be 8C tomorrow?) but I know that in previous winters there's something magic around the -25C~-30C mark where the drivetrain gets noticeably more sluggish. Not sure if it's the bearing grease, stiffening of the tires, the chain lube, or what, but really cold weather has usually meant shifting down a gear or two.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

so you're saying I should get gears now? where's the single speeder support thread!!! Hehehe! kidding!!
yup, gears are definitely being looked at right now. 
but last winter proved there's just nothing as dependable as square taper crankes, a WI freewheel and a sram pc1 :thumbsup:


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ you're near the snowbelt, and still SSing? That is crazy.  

We've had one dump of snow this year way back in mid-November, and it was enough to convince me to switch over to a 1x8 for the winter (with trusty square taper cranks, of course). I can't wait to be single again in the spring, but I'm liking 1x8 as a practical compromise.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

2 degrees C, high winds, heavy rain.

I. AM. AWAKE.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

meh, last winter i busted a lot of drivetrain stuff!
fancy campy cranks with weirdo 50$ bolts, I think another crankset went south too.
shimano rear D that had a pulley bolt pull out/ chew threads while riding.
ended up ssing one bike after another to get back on the road.
this year it's "planned nothingbreaksitus" :thumbsup:
but man, sometimes hoiking my kid's trailer just kills me!! 


My motto this year: "studs and one gear will get you through, as long as your legs and lungs allow you"

but ideally- old gripshift, full teflon cable housings, maybe 3 or 4 widely spaced gears.
ooh, magura cantis!!
yeah that'd be nice... yeah.
it really IS worth it just frigging converting a mtb frame to 700's with studs and discs.
*sigh*


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

woodway said:


> Speaking of the impact of lower temps - here is an interesting site that allows you to play around with variables such as temperature, head/tailwind, tire type, etc. to see what kind of impact they have on speed or power output. Lower temps do have an impact...
> 
> Bike Calculator


Wow, I've used this site before but never played with the temp. I've always been slower in the winter and thought it was the added weight of the clothes & lights which I'm sure is part of it. But changing temp from 75 to 0 with no other changes shows that you need to use 8% more energy. Who knew!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ I thought I was slower for the same reasons, but if there`s a better excuse to be had, sign me up!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

It's not an excuse, it's an iron clad alibi.


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Newfangled.. yeah, seen your posts around our Edmonton Spring/Summer/Fall/Winter threads, but haven't met you on the trails yet. Yeah, I'll try Kijiji.

Wifey threw out the boxes the stuff came in, so I'm stuck with the tires. D'oh!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Got a pair of Panaracer Dart/Smoke with handmade studding done. Gumwall to it's all class with me. The WTB Stouts I was using prior are great but are still heavier then this set with studs!


----------



## likes_to_roam (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't know about heated socks, but, Bama Socks are a huge help. Wool sock + bama booty + insulated boot= dry, warm feet. You could take it to the next step and put a shell over your boots, but I'm out in -10 to -5 without the shell and my feet are good to go. My finger tips could use some attention though...poggies.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

likes_to_roam said:


> I don't know about heated socks, but, Bama Socks are a huge help. Wool sock + bama booty + insulated boot= dry, warm feet. You could take it to the next step and put a shell over your boots, but I'm out in -10 to -5 without the shell and my feet are good to go. My finger tips could use some attention though...poggies.


Trust me, if you have no idea what these are, do not google "bama booty" :eekster:: Bama socks will get you to what roamer is talking about. Or try our VT made Darn Tough socks, the Marines just ordered a bazillion.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> Trust me, if you have no idea what these are, do not google "bama booty" :eekster::


:lol: That reminds me of a story I heard a few months ago about an old geezer who needed help with a crossword puzzle and got a surprise when he googled "wild Asian ass".


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

Mr Pink57 said:


> Got a pair of Panaracer Dart/Smoke with handmade studding done. Gumwall to it's all class with me. The WTB Stouts I was using prior are great but are still heavier then this set with studs!


What materials and methods did you use to install the studs? It would also be nice to see the whole bike.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Almost a spring day at 48 F, but tried the new Bar Mitts Santa brought, freshly installed on the Duchess. BTW they have a close out on Red and Blue drop bar ones, so if that matches your bike, google them.

I wore my half gloves and was nice and toasty. The MTB ones are workable on the ergo bar of the errand bike, but I may modify them a la the new ones as they tend to wander on the bar a bit. 

The real test will be at -10 F, but I had a ride with the old ones about that cold and they were good, so don't expect any issues to cool my enthusiasm for them, so to speak.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

BrianMc said:


> Almost a spring day at 48 F, but tried the new Bar Mitts Santa brought, freshly installed on the Duchess. BTW they have a close out on Red and Blue drop bar ones, so if that matches your bike, google them.
> 
> I wore my half gloves and was nice and toasty. The MTB ones are workable on the ergo bar of the errand bike, but I may modify them a la the new ones as they tend to wander on the bar a bit.
> 
> The real test will be at -10 F, but I had a ride with the old ones about that cold and they were good, so don't expect any issues to cool my enthusiasm for them, so to speak.


Yeah, I want to get a pair of Bar Mitts but so far the temps. have been too high here!

Definitely could have used them last Winter.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

in2theforest said:


> What materials and methods did you use to install the studs? It would also be nice to see the whole bike.


Sadly I did not stud them someone else did. They're 8x3/4 screws. He also provided a split tube as a tire liner which works quite well no flats yet. My only gripe is he probably should have used a screw with a flat head these are rounded so they still push down on the tube. He said he had raced with them for a few seasons during lake ice races and all was fine though.









I do not have a photo with the tires on there but this is the bike in question.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Ended up riding the "summer" bike this morning because I didn't want to take off the bar-mitts, and it would have been way too warm with them on. 

Dry roads, sunny, and overnight lows above freezing all week.

Studded tire wheelset used exactly once this "winter". 

This is so lame.


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info and picture Mr. Pink57. That's nice winter commuting setup. I also have a rear trunk mount rack and the same rear mounted kickstand on one of my mountain bikes. It's a '98 Raleigh F-500 Police bike.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Wintry here today, 12 F and got some snow (1"!) after the rain Saturday. Nice ride in, got the Fatback back up & running with a new steel fork after dinging the carbon one..


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, my new studded tires have come in handy "nonce" so far this year. I don't miss getting passed by cars and big trucks on treated roads that leave me coated with a salty spray of road grime. We've had the cold of winter including today at 10F. I'm more than a little sick of the 1/2 hour of layering and un-layering each ride, twice a day.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Celebrate!*

Today sunrise started moving earlier again - 7:24 a.m. here.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

royalty said:


> That pic looks cool and cold, I imagine it was a bit slippery as well, wasn't it?
> 
> Edited to add: ah, jeg ser at du sykler i Norge også. Så fint!


Yes, im in Norway. Studded tyres are a must.

We had a tiny bit of snow on Monday, rain today and +6 celcius. I don`t mind it not being cold at all. Looks like this winters commuting is going to be easy on my nerves.

i have even been riding in the woods and my Ice Spiker pro`s are still firmly in thier original boxes.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

mtbxplorer said:


> Today sunrise started moving earlier again - 7:24 a.m. here.


Rub it in, SR is 10am here in Anchorage...damn you SAD!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^That`s what you get for throwing 12 inches of powder in our faces!


----------



## marcpro (Jan 11, 2012)

What would you guys/girls recommend to keep my feet warm in -20C weather? 

Currently I'm using a Merino wool sock, plus a thick thermal sock, Gor-Tek hiking shoes, and a thin waterproof nylon bootie (the type sold by MEC in Canada). My toes were frozen when I got to work this morning, 15km ride (about 45 minutes).

I have pedals with toe-clips, no clip-ons.

Thanks!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ that sounds pretty close to what I use in Edmonton.

When it gets down to -20C I usually ditch my merino sock baselayer and replace it with something heavier - so I'll double-up with thick thermal socks, and make sure my (oversized) shoe is nice and loose so that the insulation isn't squished.

I also bought a pair of MEC's fanciest $30 patagonia thermal socks in anticipation of -30Cs, but it hasn't been cold enough to see if they work any better than the cheaper ones.

I've also added duct tape to the inside of my hiking shoes to block airflow, and I've been using these all winter:



Another suggestion is to make sure that your legs are also warm, because if they're not then your feet won't be either. So try adding tights or just legwarmers below the knee.

And if all else fails you can buy big bags of chemical handwarmers for $6 at places like Winners and maybe Canadian Tire.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I would agree with everything Newf said. That (-4F if anyone else needs the translation) is around where I consider switching from the 5.10 hightops + heavy wool sock + goretex sock to an insulated boot, or using the toewarmer packets. The leg thing definitely makes a difference - consider long underwear or a thicker pair if you already wear them.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, I break out the toe warmers when the temp drops below about 10F (-12C). Put them in a heavy duty zip lock between rides and they are good for about 4-6 trips as long as they fall in about the same week. We only have a few weeks of the really cold weather so it really doesn't cost that much.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

marcpro said:


> What would you guys/girls recommend to keep my feet warm in -20C weather?
> 
> Currently I'm using a Merino wool sock, plus a thick thermal sock, Gor-Tek hiking shoes, and a thin waterproof nylon bootie (the type sold by MEC in Canada). My toes were frozen when I got to work this morning, 15km ride (about 45 minutes).
> 
> ...


I ride about 30 mins in to work when it gets cold....I wear normal soaks and a pair of Shimano winter boots no problem....somewhere around -20 to -25 C I will go with some thermal soaks...about -30 C I will put on some gaitors that takes me to my record at -35 C.

Lots of noise about flats being warmer but that does not work out for me.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^ I can't do the flats either. But when I soak my socks it's freezing!! :lol:

it was 11*F this morning for me... I wore normal cotton socks, Gator brand neoprene socks over those, and cheap shimano SPD mountian bike shoes. My ride is about 25 minutes... the toes got cold today, but it was tolerable. Shoe covers would make it toasty, I just need to put them on. With this set up and shoe covers, I've ridden down to 3 or 4 degrees F with no issues. 

I would have to beef things up to go to -20C (-4F) for 45 minutes.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Snow Plows*

How do you guys deal with snow plows during a big storm? I've got long sections on my commute where there may be 1/2 mile between driveways or other places to pull off. This is the first year I've tried riding through storms and this is the first storm that I'll be riding when they are plowing.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> How do you guys deal with snow plows during a big storm? I've got long sections on my commute where there may be 1/2 mile between driveways or other places to pull off. This is the first year I've tried riding through storms and this is the first storm that I'll be riding when they are plowing.


Following the plow is generally the easier thing to do....

The plows dont get to the side streets where I ride for a couple of days...

The plows are very courteous around here.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I'm not sure I'll get the choice. With 4" of snow on the road I'll probably be plodding along around 12mph and since plows more faster than that there'll be a time when one will probably need to overtake me.

No side streets on my trip or I'd take them.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

My route gets very sketchy when the plows first hit it during/after a big storm. Picture a rural 2 lane road... Basically they pile up all the snow on the shoulder/bike lane, and you're left with an icy walled-in bobsled run to share with traffic. These are the days I drive, if there's too much snow. As soon as they come by and plow it a 2nd time, they knock that wall back off of the shoulder a bit and the safety margin increases exponentially. During a typical storm, there's not as much build-up from the plows and the shoulders are still rideable...it's the bigger storms that keep me off of the bike, not because it's un-rideable, but because the chance of getting hit by a car go up higher than I'm willing to risk.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

You can generally hear them coming quite a ways off and I've been known to jump in the ditch on my dirt road to let them by if there is not a place to pull off. It feels safer and it also lets them clean the road off better. You definitely don't want to swerve in front of the plow. Have a safe ride home, it will be interesting here as well.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

CommuterBoy said:


> Picture a rural 2 lane road...


That pretty much describes my commute.



CommuterBoy said:


> ...it's the bigger storms that keep me off of the bike, not because it's un-rideable, but because the chance of getting hit by a car go up higher than I'm willing to risk.


I've been told that by my wife and co-workers but I had to do it at least once.



> You can generally hear them coming quite a ways off and I've been known to jump in the ditch on my dirt road to let them by if there is not a place to pull off. It feels safer and it also lets them clean the road off better. You definitely don't want to swerve in front of the plow. Have a safe ride home, it will be interesting here as well.


That was going to be my method for today. It's still going here but showing signs of slowing down.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> With 4" of snow on the road I'll probably be plodding along around 12mph and since plows more faster than that there'll be a time when one will probably need to overtake me.


12 MPH? I`d be happy with half that speed when plowing through 4 inches of snow.

Anyway, I`ve never been caught up to by a plow (been before or after them, seen them cross adjacent streets to me), but CB`s suggestion to follow it rather than ride in front makes sense all the way around to me- probably makes sense to you, too. It sounds like not super high traffic counts on the roads you`re talking about. If that`s true, would you stand a good chance of being able to pull over the the LEFT side for a minute while the plow went by in your normal lane? If there`s so much traffic that you can`t likely pull over to the left side at any given time, my suggestion would again be to take CB`s lead and not ride until you have a wide enough road. Consider how butt-puckering it`d be to share that narrow icy path, walled in by the berms on each side, with a bunch of cages.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> ...If there`s so much traffic that you can`t likely pull over to the left side at any given time, my suggestion would again be to take CB`s lead and not ride until you have a wide enough road. Consider how butt-puckering it`d be to share that narrow icy path, walled in by the berms on each side, with a bunch of cages.


There's more than a little traffic so I aborted the mission and called my wife who was nearby(the backup plan I didn't want to admit I might need). It was the first time I had to pull that card in 3 years. The storm didn't let up as soon as I thought it would. Yes, it would have been a very but puckering ride, I might have pulled my seat right off the rails. If it wasn't for the traffic it would have been a fun ride. I was able to ride around my work on the new snow and it was very peaceful. We got about 6" today but the roads looked like we got 12, not sure why.

*Limits not tested are limits not found.*


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I made it home too :thumbsup: I rode but was extremely cautious, even pulling over to let many of the cars by (luckily there were not many). Funny, I thought it was letting up too, even went outside at work to see if it was changing over or had stopped, but as soon as I was about to leave it started snowing like crazy again. My speed was 4mph overall. We got about 6" too, and 3-6 more tomorrow. Many left work early, but I stayed to my usual 5:30 as more yahoos are off the roads.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Went on my first ride of the year  !


19*F at 0300HRS this morning. It's also the first time since my neck surgery last Sept. that I've been on a bike!It was a simple 4 mile loop around my neighborhood. Rode granny gears and kept it a very easy ride. I'm hoping to get back into shape before Summer. 

Anyone been off the bike for 4 months after surgery? How long did it take to get back into full form?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

cda 455 said:


> 19*F at 0300HRS this morning...
> ...It was a simple 4 mile loop around my neighborhood. Rode granny gears and kept it a very easy ride until the cops stopped me for casing/cruising the neighborhood at 3AM. After they found do drugs in my pockets, had to have my wife bring passport and birth certificate to the cop shop so I could get released and go back to bed.


Well, glad you`re back on the bike, CDA! I know it feels good. No surgeries have kept me off the bike, but mysterious bike-induced knee injuries have kept me down twice- fisrt, completely off for about three months, second time short commute only for maybe 6 weeks. As far as getting back in shape, I really wasn`t in that much "shape" to begin with, and that long one was in the fall anyway, so getting back to where I was pretty much was the same as comming out of winter semi-hybernation that I usually have. Sorry I can`t be of more help, but I do know the feeling of getting to ride again, and how much it sucks to be unable.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Ooh, welcome back CDA! I have never had surgery, but when I sprained my ankle badly, that first granny gear ride just soft- pedaling it on the bike path with little kids passing me felt great! I think your progress will depend on how much your return will be limited by your continuing recovery as opposed to just fitness. Be patient either way & just enjoy the ride.


----------



## cyclocommuter (Dec 15, 2009)

dskunk said:


> I started commuting in `93 but didn`t make it through a winter until `96. I ride most days through the winter although I am getting better at knowing when I would be happier taking the bus. There`s not a lot of incentive to take the bus since it takes a quite a bit longer and then I have to put up with all the comments at work ( You didn`t ride to work today? What are you?, a wimp? etc.), but occasionally the roads are bad enough that it just doesn`t make sense to ride. I`ve also left an old winter coat at work for years just so I don`t get stuck having to ride home (although it`s fairly easy these days to check the weather so I normally have a pretty good idea of what`s heading our way).
> My goal this winter is to work out a good alternative to a cycling jacket. I wore a Gortex jacket from MEC for about ten years. It worked, but the last two jackets that I`ve bought have not been successful. If I can`t work out an alternative I think I`m going to end up with a ShowersPass jacket .....It`s no wonder I`m not rich, there`s always these bike things to buy.


MEC currently sells the Boroughs Jacket for 79 bucks... excellent for winter commuting. Windproof front and breathable back (torso and arms).


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Big storm today. Lot of snow. Yay !

Went for a 1h ride. Moving time was about 15 minutes total according to my GPS. I spent a lot of time just looking at the urban landscape, all cover up with white pristine snow. And to catch my breath. I was going mostly ups and downs since I live on a inclined street, so powering up was kind of exhausting, because I went to the nearby ice ring with 5" of snow over it... Studded tires where not even much helping in rear traction. I think I'm gonna re-do the rear studs in a more aggressive pattern. Btw, going to Burlington tomorrow. I'll come see you guys during winter


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I just learned that I have a new excuse for riding slow in winter conditions...molasses on our roadways...

_The best news on the road salt front in this area is the increasing use of salt brine instead of dry salt. Gil Newbury of the Vermont Agency of Transportation compares it to the non-stick stuff you spray on a frying pan. Applied just before a storm begins, it keeps snow from sticking to the road, making it easy for plows to wing it off the roadbed. It's estimated that up to one-third of the dry salt that leaves a spreader bounces right into the roadside ditch before doing any melting at all, whereas brine stays put. Like any salt, it becomes less effective as the temperature drops, but the addition of molasses -- yes, molasses -- makes the brine work when it's nearly -- 4°F, while salt alone loses almost all of its melting power at around 15°F. _

from Ecology and road salt - Bennington Banner


----------



## mrfixie (Jan 4, 2012)

Last year I started commuting (again) in early May, and I only missed one day. This year my goal is zero missed days... This morning was a good test, because there was a lot of blown snow, and some very slick spots - some scary descnents... But so far so good!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I bought myself a ShowersPass jacket as a self Christmas present (20% off any LL Bean Purchase) but we haven't had any showers since then. It looks like it should work great and has all the features I've been looking for with good vents.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Winter finally Showed up here Yesterday


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

The plows got out last night, so a lot easier going this morning. Nicely packed snow on the dirt roads and icky slush on the rest. Mist and light rain, supposed to change back to snow for another 2-5” with 45mph gusts later. Since I haven’t been driving I haven’t touched the driveway yet – I plan to snowblow both storms tomorrow, but I may regret that as the high will be 10F, but at least the wind is supposed to die down.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^ My plow got out this morning...the one on the front of my truck. I had to take care of our driveway because it is steep and if it gets packed with wet heavy snow and then freezes it is a scary slide into the road on any vehicle. After my failed attempt last night I just kept driving the truck to work. The roads are s slushy mess so it was the right choice. I'll be back at it Monday.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Brisk this morning at 8*F. Rode the singlespeed. I think I'm figuring out what that's all about. I need some new shoe covers or something... numb toes upon arrival at work this morning. Fingers were tingly in the PI Lobsters, but not unbearable. Single digits push the limits of my usual gear...


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

sunday- wife's barefoot while taking the recycling out, sun so bright the concrete looked white. didn't ride.
this morning- snow, stormy winds, wet slush everywhere, SS studded tires with trailer passing turbo'd hatchbacks spinning their "all season radials" uphill. 
giggling manically the whole time.
I LOVE WINTER RIDING


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

This past week I had almost everything that the winter can throw on me here:














































More photos and the complete story in my blog: Toni Lund - Adventure cyclist: All Condition Commuting


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

And winter is finally here. Got some snow last night, and temperatures dropped from around freezing to -20C/-4F. Next week the lows should be down into the -30Cs. Really nice sundogs this morning, though:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Nice! Cold here this weekend too, single digit highs and a good breeze today. Went snowshoeing to stomp down the 8" or so of snow for better fatbike commuting Tuesday. I'm hoping snowmobiles have gotten out on the rest of the route. My driveway only has a 4' swath cleared as I got a flat on my garden tractor/snowblower on the first pass yesterday and nobody can fix it til tomorrow. I was able to drive out anyway and saw an unusual winter rainbow over a ski area yesterday - they are finally happy.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Extra cold commute today at -12F. It felt like I was riding a lead bike though molasses. There's something about the cold that makes me extra slow. Even flat sections where I probably do 20mph in the summer I was pushing to do 12.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Rare snow ride here in Seattle. Had to break out the Mountain Bike. It was OK where the MUP was packed down...but in between trailheads I was plowing through 4" of crusty snow and that was a lot of work. 25 degrees this morning, but should be back above freezing and melted off by the end of the week.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> Extra cold commute today at -12F. It felt like I was riding a lead bike though molasses. There's something about the cold that makes me extra slow. Even flat sections where I probably do 20mph in the summer I was pushing to do 12.


The air is heavier and creates more resistance....inversely proportional to the absolute temperture

so (60+460)R/(-12+460)=1.16 or 16% more drag from the air...

The tires also stiffen up and increase the rolling resistance..

The extra clothes steal energy to keep folding and unfolding them...

All in easily a 16 to 20% penalty.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Bedwards, I just caught in your profile that you`re in ME. Are you close to Arcadia NP? We need some ride report pics from up there!

Single digit HIGHS, Xplorer? You sure did cool off for the weekend! Good luck with the tire.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Jeff, thanks for the equation. I knew about the air density thing but the difference between +20 degrees and -10 degrees seems exponential. I guess even that change in temp is 7% more effort. The winter riding definitely takes more energy. With clothes, lights and the heavier bike I'm about 30 lbs heavier in the winter too.

Rodar, No, not that close, about 3 hours and I'm almost embarrassed to say that I've never even tried any MTB up there. I just bought myself a Surly Cross Check for my B-Day. I think a cyclocross bike would be the ultimate ride for the carriage trails. I use to do the park loop road with the family about 20 years ago on the road bikes. It is a pretty hilly ride especially if you take the side trip up Cadillac Mt. Most of my off road riding is around the Sebago Lake area on snowmobile trails.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Winter hit us on Friday. I fit my ice spiker pro`s on my One9 singlespeed and its certainly safer than my marathon winter in the deep stuff, but man its hard work!

I`ll try and take some pics, because it looks like winter has come to stay for a while.


----------



## jollynut (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi all...long time reader, first time poster...

This is my first season commuting through a properly cold, snowy winter; I moved to Sapporo in northern Japan at the end of last winter. Previously, I have toured in cold wintry Turkey (photo below), but it is a whole new ball game commuting here in Sapporo through the city each day.


Just because (near Oltu, eastern Turkey) by Robert Thomson.

So for this winter, I have been working on creating a kind of semi-fat bike which I hope will be a good jack-of-all-trades.

_Disclaimer: A lot of this stuff either cost me very little, or nothing at all for this project bike; Surly provided the bike at cost, Schwalbe the tires, Kris Holm the rims, B+M the light, Selle An-Atomica the saddle, Freeload the racks, Planet Bike the fenders, Barmitts the mitts_.

It has been great fun putting this bike together (it has only just all come together in the last week), so time to show it off.


Surly Karate Monkey (Sapporo, Japan) by Robert Thomson.

I'm commuting mainly in heavy snow conditions (plowed roads) with temps between -10deg C to 0deg C (14deg F to 32deg F). In some ways it would be nice if it was colder, because the salts put on the roads mean that the snow doesn't compact down at these temperatures, and biking on soft slippery snow no low-PSI tyres can be quite squirrely (although the extra spread of the 47mm wide Kris Holm rims has helped immensely, compared with the 22.5mm Salsa Delago cross rims originally on the bike).


Winter cycle commute in Sapporo, Japan by Robert Thomson.


Winter cycle commute in Sapporo, Japan by Robert Thomson.

It is a Surly Karate Monkey 2011 frame with:

*Wheels: Shimano Alfine 8-speed IGH + Alfine dynamo hub + B+M Lumotec IQ Cyo light + Kris Holm 29inch 47mm wide rims*


B+M Lumotec ID Cyo on Surly Karate Monkey (Sapporo, Japan) by Robert Thomson.


Kris Holm 29inch 47mm mountain rims with Ice Spiker Pro tyres on Surly Karate Monkey (Sapporo, Japan) by Robert Thomson.


Shimano Alfine 8-speed IGH on Surly Karate Monkey (Sapporo, Japan) by Robert Thomson.

Going from the single speed to 8-speed, especially in snowy conditions, has been like night and day. The shifting of the Alfine IGH is smooth as silk...very nice. It will be interesting to see how it holds up to the rest of the season.

Also the Kris Holm rims really do make a huge difference (when compared with skinnier rims). It is always going to be a moot-point as to whether you're just better off investing in a proper fat-bike, but for a one-bike quiver man like myself, I'm trying to get the best of both worlds between a light, low-resistance tourer and a fat-bike (with lots of trade offs at both ends). The problem is that I _love_ cycling in winter, and I quite like cycling fast on slicks in summer....

*Freeload Racks (incidentally a nice place to mount the light)*


Winter cycle commute in Sapporo, Japan by Robert Thomson.

>> An older photo of the bike in summer, showing the racks <<

2011 Surly Karate Monkey by Robert Thomson.

To be honest, I haven't found all that many uses for the front rack in every day life so far, apart from hauling some rice and some extra sleeping bags. The rear rack has seen plenty of use though (I always have a pannier attached with extra clothes/tools etc when commuting).

 

I've been enjoying the *Barmitts*; they do what they say they do, at least down to -10deg C (14deg F).


Yakult lady during winter cycle commute in Sapporo, Japan by Robert Thomson.

*Ice Spiker Pro 29inch 2.25 Tyres*

With the price these retail at, you'd expect them to be amazing, and they are. Very light (lighter than 29inch 2.35 Big Apples), amazing traction on ice (we get quite a lot of that here), and not too much trade-off in terms of width (still quite wide).


Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro (29 inch x 2.25) in Sapporo, Hokkaido, Japan | アイススパイカープロ（29インチ x 2.25）（札幌） by Robert Thomson.

That should do for now...thanks all for the inspiring thread!

Rob Thomson
14degrees.org | Cyclist and longboarder Rob Thomson's webspace


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ great stuff, jollynut.

I'm running something pretty similar - a rigid 29er with 35mm rims (so tiny compared to the Holms ), 8speed drivetrain, and icespikerpros - and I'm really impressed with what a good platform it is for winter riding.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

That looks like quite a dream bike, Jollynuts. 
Doesn`t your tire make a big shadow off tothe left side when you run by headlight? Or does that just not bother you? I`ve had asymetrical shadows before from mounting my light close to the tire and, while it still worked fine, it drove me bonkers :madmax:


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Great pictures of your sweet ride Jollynuts! I've got some Studded "Mount and Grounds" on my commuter but I'm l kind of lusting after those tires for my mountain bike for riding frozen snowmobile trails and lakes. That's the first time I noticed the seriousness of those studs - one/knob.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I walked the first 200’ because my driveway was so icy and wet, and it’s steep. I might have made it with the studded tires but didn’t want to risk a fall on the ice plus getting wet. Once on the road it was fine. A light mist and 36F. If it re-freezes before all the snow melts the trails should be fast. Yesterday a beagler shot a rare black snowshoe hare nearby...if I'd seen it I probably would have thought it was an escaped pet, but I guess it's a genetic rarity like an albino.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^I've got the same driveway problem. It's steep right to the road where I can't see if a car is coming or not. I walk it when it's icy. I'm looking forward to the frozen trails because that's the only way I can ride them. I'm up to 5 bikes but a fatbike isn't one of them. The trails aren't possible in the summer because there is a lake in the way. Too bad because I'd love to be able do do the trail commute more often.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Commuting across the frozen lake sounds pretty cool :thumbsup: I recall that a lot of those snowmo trails over there have a lake in the way in summer. I also remember the cars using the shortcut across Sebago Lake ice, but they don’t all make it!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> ...I also remember the cars using the shortcut across Sebago Lake ice, but they don't all make it!


Yup, I was out on the lake with my bike the year before last watching them try to pull one out. It's Little Sebago that's between me and work. It pretty much extends from one road to the other.

Perspective: A commute home at 35 degrees in September would be cold and horrible, a commute home at 35 degrees in January is warm and wonderful! I left a layer at work, didn't need a face mask it was a beautiful thing.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, just saw that we have had 100" less snowfall than last year at this time.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Almost a success*

I attempted the trails this morning but they weren't quite frozen enough to ride. I'm hoping with one more thaw today and a harder freeze they will be good. My studded commuter tires are only 1.9" so they are the good for snow on the road but opposite of what you want on the trail.

I did get to cut across the lake and do my commute on camp roads instead of the main roads I usually have to take. It's all good. Tomorrow I'll try again.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> Wow, just saw that we have had 100" less snowfall than last year at this time.


Is that a typo? If not, you must get some serious snow!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Is that a typo? If not, you must get some serious snow!


No, not a typo. But last year was snowy, we ended up at 128" for the winter and the average is only 81. And that's in Burlington, the "banana belt" up on Lake Champlain. We get more at my house, it's colder even though I'm 50 miles south, and it's at higher elevation.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> No, not a typo. But last year was snowy, we ended up at 128" for the winter and the average is only 81. And that's in Burlington, the "banana belt" up on Lake Champlain. We get more at my house, it's colder even though I'm 50 miles south, and it's at higher elevation.


You're in Burlington ?


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

she's in burlington vermont, not burlington ontario.


was a collective exhausted coughing kind of day, so me and my son stayed home, I built the kona explosif up with studs and alfine and juicy 7's.
had it sorted with gazzaloddis (which are infinitely more fun) but they're way less road-worthy (of course) so schwalbes for now.


----------



## jollynut (Apr 5, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> That looks like quite a dream bike, Jollynuts.
> Doesn`t your tire make a big shadow off tothe left side when you run by headlight? Or does that just not bother you? I`ve had asymetrical shadows before from mounting my light close to the tire and, while it still worked fine, it drove me bonkers :madmax:


There is not a huge shadow...just a very little bit, as in the photo below which I took last night. Not enough to be noticeable while riding.


B+M Lumotec IQ Cyo R light beam mounted on Freeload Racks (Sapporo, Japan) by Robert Thomson.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

byknuts said:


> she's in burlington vermont, not burlington ontario.


I was talking about Burlington VT. I'm aware of the one in ON.

Just that I go there a few times a year and love that place for riding. The commute looks even better down there too. I think I might move there one day


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^I'm about an hour south of Burlington, VT, near Millstonetrails.com Lots of Canadians come down to ride at Millstone in the summer.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

David C said:


> The commute looks even better down there too.


For what its worth, you aren`t the only one who`s envious of MtbX`s commute.

EDIT: Talking about the tail commute- she can keep the part on the skinny highways


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^I'm about an hour south of Burlington, VT, near Millstonetrails.com Lots of Canadians come down to ride at Millstone in the summer.


Further south I usually go is Converse bay, just after Charlotte town. I was surprised to see a camel along with some sheep in farm's yard last spring.

I bet you're hating those crazy drivers on the highway that all has a Quebec license plate, uh ? A lot of Quebeckers don't gives **** about road sharing and traffic circulation. And it's even worst when they're not in their province. All driving BMW's and Audi's. I hate them too 

Hows Millstones trails ?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^I've seen that camel too.  Millstone is unique, trails are built among the old granite quarries & surrounding woods, 60+ miles of trails, some nice views too. I like the slow windy rocky ones, but there are cruisers and some crazy freeride stuff too.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^I've seen that camel too.  Millstone is unique, trails are built among the old granite quarries & surrounding woods, 60+ miles of trails, some nice views too. I like the slow windy rocky ones, but there are cruisers and some crazy freeride stuff too.


Looks like fun. Now if only I had a shuttle service to get there and come back home on week days 

Do you know about the origin of that camel btw ?


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Yesterdays commute was hard on the legs, I think the snow plough forgot us cyclists.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Posing for a pic in between battles of sugar snow drifts. It looked like only a half inch of snow fell last night, but the drifts were 6-8" deep on the bike path. Didn't even seem that windy either. Weird, but welcomed! Having a fun ride on Monday sure sets the tone for the week!


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

A lot colder today @ -7. It was almost light when I got home today and even though I had promised myself not to take of my gloves for a photo, I couldn`t resist getting one of a fella kiting on ski`s...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Today I decided to f*ck that winter shitte and take out my big bike for commuting. Wish I could do the same for the year round


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

SNOOOOOW GLOOORIOUS SNOOOOOW!!!

Two instances worth mentioning-
laughing out loud (like, REALLY loud) at the Kia SUV sliding sideways while it's wheels spun madly, powering slowly past on studded tires, trailer in tow.
I'm crunching powder in the gutter, you're just on wet pavement where the all the other cars have gone before. 

Squinting through the eye-stinging snow, realizing there's about 2 blocks of clear rail-trail ahead, snicker-snack down the gears, trust the tires and just hammer wheeeeeeee all the way home.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've been lurking in this thread for a bit but since it's my first year trying to commute year round I figured I'd post up. I have a nice short commute of 25 minutes one way along a nice riverside bike path through a few parks, no traffic to worry about, nice crunchy hard pack snow all the way.

I'll get some pics posted up someday when it's not quite so cold, but I'm mentally preparing myself for braving this weather today/tonight on the way home:


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

David C said:


> Today I decided to f*ck that winter shitte and take out my big bike for commuting. Wish I could do the same for the year round


My Nickel is rocking Nokian 294's for the winter so I can keep going out on the trails. I ride it in on heavy snow days FTW. I hate riding the Winter Marathons when it's loose.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

jmctav23 said:


> I've been lurking in this thread for a bit but since it's my first year trying to commute year round I figured I'd post up. I have a nice short commute of 25 minutes one way along a nice riverside bike path through a few parks, no traffic to worry about, nice crunchy hard pack snow all the way.
> 
> I'll get some pics posted up someday when it's not quite so cold, but I'm mentally preparing myself for braving this weather today/tonight on the way home:


Welcome, jmctav, hope you have a good ride, that's cold. :thumbsup: Where are you located?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Winter riding tip*

I just started riding the trails on my MTB which has Time pedals so I can't wear the boots I normally wear on the commuter bike. My MTB shoes are vented. I have toe covers but they are a pain in the a** so I decided to try something different. The first day I used plastic bags over my socks and that blocked the wind from going through but today was 12 F so I didn't think it would cut it. I decided to that a space blanket material might be a good choice. I didn't want to cut up a whole blanket for the experiment so I used a Mylar balloon cut (around the seam) into 2 flat pieces. I wrapped my socks (I always wear 2 pair in the winter) burrito style before I put them in my shoes and the results were pretty good.

I used a pink "It's a Girl" balloon that's been kicking around our house since a fall (could even have been summer) baby shower but I don't think that's important.:skep: I did a search for a commercial booty but nobody seems to make them.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^ Careful when googling for booty 

I use these: Gator Icelander Socks at Price Point


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I like your innovation. I have also put duct tape inside to block vents and some shoe goo or other non-permanent stuff around the cleat slots to make them more waterproof. When I still used clipless & Times, I had some Adidas covers that were velcro instead of zip-in and they were easier to put on.

I replaced my gore-tex socks this year with these, but they are very un-stretchy and a bit of a PITA to pull on. Once on, they work great over wool socks. You definitely have to buy the next size up than you usually wear. Rocky Gore-Tex Socks


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I might have to try them both. Cold hands and feet is an ongoing issue. I've got a pair of neoprene socks but they are currently misplaced. I liked the space blanket idea because it gives some added warmth with little added thickness.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

I have been wearing these:

Waterproof Cycling Shoe Covers - Cycling Booties - Cycling Accessories | Showers Pass

Around here, keeping your dry is just as important as keeping them warm. Typically the coldest temps I will see are the mid-20's. I wear these covers over my regular, lightweight riding shoes and a pair of lightweight smartwool socks. My commute takes just over an hour and my feet stay warm and dry. The cover acts a like a windbreaker and you get a nice warm layer of air inside heated by your foot.

I just snipped a hole in the bottom for my cleat. They are very easy to put on/take off. And they have reflective striping built in!


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> Welcome, jmctav, hope you have a good ride, that's cold. :thumbsup: Where are you located?


I'm currently living in Minsk, Belarus. Just got in from the ride home at -2 F, it wasn't too bad since it's a rather short ride the hardest part is the first ten minutes getting warmed up. Last week I decided not to ride a few days and took buses to work but I got so much colder standing and waiting at the bus stop that I realized riding is actually the warmer (and quicker) option.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

Looking at buying some Lake MXZ302 boots for fat biking and commuting this week. Lately I've been using SmartWool or Icebreaker wool liner socks (over the calf length) covered by either Rocky Gore-tex socks or Sealskinz socks, then stuffing my feet into a size and a half too big Shimano MTB boot. I cover that with an MEC shoe cover to keep the wet off

MEC Cycling Shoe Covers (Unisex) - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

As for hands, I've been using these pogies from MEC on my fatbike. I may get some BarMitz drop bar model pogies for my commuter next.

MEC Northstar Cycling Pogies (Unisex) - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ you're able to get those MEC pogies to work? I bought them last year but returned them because they were just too small (I'm the 2nd negative review on there ). The main thing was that there was no way I was going to be able to use hand signals, but also if it's -20C I really want to be able to wear a full-sized glove. I'm glad that people in Ottawa and Montreal have actually gotten them to work, though.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Tough ride. SSW wind 15-25 mph with around building gusts above that. Fortunately only rode into it briefly. But yesterday was worse with gusts in excess of 45 mph blowing my car around. Too windy for me.. A balmy 50 F for the last day in January. Amazing how warm that feels after 10 F, but freezing come June. I haven't put the studded tires on yet and may not. Banana Belt at the moment.

BrianMc


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Snow !!!

It was so sketchy this evening I had a hard time keeping up my line and a little 2.5km got my hands so stress out by having to always counter-steer my thumbs were hurting bad, like when you're hands are frozen and you feel like someone just mash your fingers with a hammer... Intense


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Changing a tube when you can't feel your hands sucks donkey balls.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> Changing a tube when you can't feel your hands sucks donkey balls.


I believe you and I hope I never experience that particular pleasure. That`s the main reason I seldom mount my foofoo tirres in the winter.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> Changing a tube when you can't feel your hands sucks donkey balls.


Uggh! I have wondered if I could even do that. I have not gotten many flats in winter and was lucky enough either to be near the spot where the bus line starts or my driveway. I think I'll throw a lighter pair of gloves in the pack that might help reduce the suffering.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> Changing a tube when you can't feel your hands sucks donkey balls.


Oh, because the tires are salty because of the road and the balls.....nevermind.

Yeah, I've never had the pleasure of; well, either. I put self sealing tubes in the tires I run in the shoulder seasons and the Nokian tires have treads like car tires so there pretty tough.

The trails around me are impassable. About 3" of snow over 2" of snow with a crust in-between. Not enough snow to cover all the rocks so the snowmobiles haven't been out.

I took the truck today because the trails are crap, the roads are sloppy and my legs are spent from about 100 in the last 4 days from when the trails were good. I needed a rest day but wouldn't commit until the weather made me.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> Changing a tube when you can't feel your hands sucks donkey balls.


Been there, done that, hope I never have to do it again.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I had to do one a couple years ago in the mid 'teens. You feel like you're stuck on Everest, and if you could just get the stove lit to heat up some water you might be able to survive, but your blackened stumps of frostbitten fingers won't allow you to turn the fuel knob or flick the lighter. :lol: and then you drop the tire levers in the snow again...

A horrible experience.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> Changing a tube when you can't feel your hands sucks donkey balls.


That's why I HTFU and put the Slime X5 thicker inner tubes in my Winter studded tires. Talk about lead weights :eekster: !!

13lbs between the two wheel/tires combo's but I wouldn't have to deal with another flat in the dead of Winter.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*It's winter...*

...why won't it stop raining? 40F and rained most of the day..seemed to let up when I got ready to leave, but of course was pouring by the time I changed and left work. So I took the road...on the 2 mile downhill, the fatbike paddled through the wave crests with nice sound effects as I passed through them (seriously, waves were running down the pavement). Consequently felt just a bit chilly despite the temps. It let up at about 4 miles (halfway), just in time for the headwind to pick up. 32F now, so the trails may firm up OK -or be totally melted - by morning.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

...Why won't it stop snowing just enough to keep the trails impassable but not enough to get the snowmobiles out on to to pack it down? 3", cold day, warm day, 3", cold day, warm day...

Alright, it's not that bad but I got a taste of the trails this winter and it's hard to go back to the road.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Rode the Nickel in today as I wanted the big floaty tires, it has Nokain 294's mounted for when I can get out on the icy trails. Supposedly we are going to have some kind of snowpocalypse today with this Siberian system moving across the Baltic, picking up moisture and essentially acting like a snow cannon over Sweden.

Whatever, this Chicago native ain't scared.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

No flats, no donkey balls? 
No wonder you ain`t scared- you`ve already seen worse this week!


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> Supposedly we are going to have some kind of snowpocalypse today with this Siberian system moving across the Baltic, picking up moisture and essentially acting like a snow cannon over Sweden.
> 
> Whatever, this Chicago native ain't scared.


Please take that Siberian high pressure system of frigid air off of us here in eastern Europe!! At first it was a bit of a novelty seeing how cold I could still physically be able to ride to work, but after a solid week of single digit F or below temps for the HIGH on sunny days, it has somehow lost it's charm. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.

Funny things I noticed while commuting in really f'in cold weather:
-Cable locks become a giant pain in the azz to attach to anything and then to re-wrap around the frame after locking the bike outside.
-Having a nice cushy gel seat becomes riding on a brick of ice
-Inflation doesn't really matter that much because your tires are so stiff
-Brake/shifter cables can get stiff enough to slightly impede the turning of your handlebars
-Warm up before you go outside to get on the bike, make sure you've got lots of warm blood circulated to your hands and feet so they don't freeze right away


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Lots of stuff*


Got the Fisty in "winter mode" been a very mild winter this year, hardly any snow but we have much more ice this year due to thawing and refreezing constantly.


And for such ice I got a set of Nokian w106 45c tires today for a really good price (buy one get one half off plus 10% off)


Made some shoe covers to see how they fair, I tried duct tape but it just peeled off. I will probably cave and just get shoe covers. These Sette shoes are only used in winter, anyone know of a bootie cover that zips up on the front so I can get at the cinch? I did duct tape under the sole to keep my feet a bit warmer.


Best.Top.Cap.Ever.

Oh and I made pizza


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

jmctav23 said:


> Please take that Siberian high pressure system of frigid air off of us here in eastern Europe!! ...
> -Having a nice cushy gel seat becomes riding on a brick of ice


Gee, I thought mine felt like a 2x4, and that is suddenly sounding a lot more comfy than your block of ice.

I heard a news story about all the people (150?) who died in the cold snap, sorry to hear.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Well tomorrow might be the (first) epic day of the year. It's been snowing a bit last week, then warmed up and then all freeze over the last 2 days. Today was about -6°C, very sunny and not much wind. Tomorrow will be around -4°C and a bit less wind, plus same or more sunny hours.

Streets are dries, trails are frozen, my brother is off too and I have a nice bike all super clean waiting in the basement. We should hit the mountain right after lunch, and own the trails by 2pm.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Have fun, David. That sounds a lot better than waiting in the hallway to renew your drivers license


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Yup, 7:30 and I'm up already, going to play CoD World at War to wake my brain up 

Then let's go !


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Our short, warm, low-snow winter may be over already. 60F today, enough to convince me to take the studs off the 26'r and mount the summer tires. Hoping mud season will be short as well.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

The deep freeze has finally left us as well, I had my first ride to work in shorts yesterday and it felt amazing. Now we just need a few more sunny and windy days to dry out the trails.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

My studs came off yesterday. Not a total commitment because I have a different set of wheels for them but I don't expect them to go back on...But who knows. 70 forecast for Monday!!!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I still have the studded tires on my FS but I have the HT 69'er ready to go.

It's been between mid 40's to upper 50's here.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Winter Whining*

[whining on]
I am sick of:
Taking an extra 10 min to layer up
Tearing eyes
Salt spots on the inside of my glasses from my ^^
2 pairs of gloves
Forecasts for 48 degrees and temps that only reach 35 degrees
My face mask
Nose faucet
Snot streaks on my gloves from my ^^
2 pairs of socks
15mph winds
cold sweaty clothes
[/whining off]

OK, I'm ready for spring


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

:lol: Yes.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Last night I swapped my tubeless studded tires over to my tubeless ardents. This is probably the dozenth time that I've done a tubeless setup, it went just about as well as it possibly could, and it still took me 1 1/2 hours. Tubes would have taken me maybe 15 minutes? I like running tubeless, but I've got to get quicker at this.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Seriously?*

Normal high is around 53, the forecast high is 45 and the actual mid afternoon temp is 39.
Wind is forecast to be 4 and it's blowing 25.
Same thing ever day this week.
OK, I'm going to stop.


----------



## n2y2 (Mar 30, 2012)

*Lesson Learned*

I had been riding all winter in temps as low as -5F. I figured I had gotten used to the cold. So in Mid-January when the thermometer read 13F it was warmer than it had been in weeks. I figured I had gotten so acclimated to the cold that I could leave my lobster claws at home and go with the windproof felt mid-weight gloves.

What you learn being that stupid:
* Early stage frostbite is quite painful.
* Your hands can get so cold that you are unable to shift.
* When you cannot feel your fingers, you have no idea how hard you are gripping the brakes.
* On a bike, you cannot put your hands in your pockets to warm them.
* Riding at 40mph, windchill is significant - even if the gloves claim to be windproof.
* The first 30 minutes of thawing fingers is roughly 3X more painful than freezing them.
* Being slightly too warm is preferable to being completely frozen.
* If it is below freezing, always wear your 'lobster claw' gloves, Idiot.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

You can ride at 40mph? No wonder your hands were cold. :lol:


----------



## n2y2 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a monster downhill. I can crank it up to 45+mph when conditions are good (installed larger chainrings and areobars to get that speed), but that day it was just too painful.

Naturally, I don't go so fast heading up that mountain in the afternoon.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Monster downhill is always nicer than a monster climb. Your profile says Reno, NV. What hill are you on?


----------



## n2y2 (Mar 30, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> Monster downhill is always nicer than a monster climb. Your profile says Reno, NV. What hill are you on?


Fellow Renoite, eh?

My commute is from Lemmon Valley to the South Meadows. ~20 miles one-way.

The big hill is on Old 395/N Virgina Starting at Raleigh Heights and ending around UNR. I reach top speed (or lowest speed - depending on direction) right around the Bonanza Casino.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

n2y2 said:


> Fellow Renoite, eh?


Not really Reno. Actually, I live a little bit north of Reno in Lemmon Valley 

Fastest part is near Bonanza? I always get faster (or lower, depending) between the Raleigh Heights 7-eleven and the Virginia/Panther Valley signal. Ever ride into Sun Valley from GV or over Dandini? Those get me even faster.


----------



## n2y2 (Mar 30, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> Not really Reno. Actually, I live a little bit north of Reno in Lemmon Valley
> 
> Fastest part is near Bonanza? I always get faster (or lower, depending) between the Raleigh Heights 7-eleven and the Virginia/Panther Valley signal. Ever ride into Sun Valley from GV or over Dandini? Those get me even faster.


Wow, didn't think I'd meet a neighbor on this forum.:thumbsup:

No, I've never ridden over 7th or Dandini, it would take me too far out of my way. Perhaps someday, I'll try it.

I could get going faster just below the 7-11, but since the limit is 35mph, I keep it at that speed (I try to obey all the laws). On N Virginia the speed limit is 50-40mph, so I can open it up. I cruise at 40 until it takes the dip just south of Parr, then I can get it over 45, if the wind is calm.

So, how often do you bike commute and where is your work?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^Check your PMs, n2y2. I don`t mind diverting a thread for a while, but this might get long


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I've been struggling to ride every day, the cold of our late winter is getting to me. The weather is looking better but these Sunny and warm days with snow and ice in the evening are really messing with my ability to prepare for the ride home after a long day of work. I didn't ride today or yesterday but I'm thinking about riding tomorrow. I'm in Klamath Falls, OR so the winter is still kicking into mid spring.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Hang in there, do what you can do. Spring IS on the way.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't know what was with the weather today, it was a nasty slush snow all morning and then a nice sunny warm afternoon but now at the time I would be riding home the wind is blowing and the temp is dropping like a rock. I think I'm going to take a few more days off riding and see if the weather gets better next week. I don't mind the snow or just some rain but a nasty heavy mix is just miserable.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Commute weather should be here next month. At the moment, it's below my commute temp threshold in the morning but just barely above it in the afternoon so I could presumably commute but I don't (it's too damned cold here in Germania for this Californian, LOL!). 50 deg farenheit is my cut off point for commuting. I'm not a cold weather person.


----------



## TwoShoes (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm happy when it's above 32F. What I can't handle is the 20-30 MPH winds and random slush showers we've had. Here's a fun fact... there's 3 inches of snow on the ground this morning, yesterday the weather said 50% chance of rain.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

No idea who to credit for this, but it looked like a good way to re-start the thread....


----------



## mrfixie (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice snowman! Only a light dusting a couple of weeks ago so far in Cincinnati. My unbroken commuting run (since May 2011) is still good. I have just 18 more work days this year and it's good into 2013. As long as there's no ice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I have to wonder how long that snowman stood out there before his bike was stolen right out from under him. Or though him, more accurately.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Can't believe I got studs this year and I haven't been posting in this thread yet. :lol: 

Let's do this.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ You need the T shirt: "Got Studs" and the singular version for the Mrs, of course. 

Glad you did. My flatlander existence is alleviated by your posts. It snowed here enough for a thin dusting Tuesday morning but was melted before I was functional.

BrianMc


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

Studded tires are on the way. This is my first winter commuting full-time, pretty pumped about it! May need to tap in to this thread's motivational abilities from time to time, though... 

Dan


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

It's only November and I'm already sick of the extra time it takes to layer up and layer down. This could be a long cold winter.

You'll love the studs Danimal. You'll be looking for the ice. "Just to try them out"


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I've been waiting for this thread to pop back up. This will also be my first winter commuting so I'll need motivation from everyone.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

In case your bike gets a chill...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm fitting my son for his cold-weather season riding with me:


1) Ordering/mounting studded tires on my son's Cannondale in a couple of weeks. 

2) Ordered a Topeak front and rear fenders for his bike. 

3) Winter bib and jersey/jacket. Check

4) Castelli Windstopper balaclava. Check

5) Platform pedals goes on as well.



He's excited being this is his first Fall/Winter riding with me  !


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Snot rockets check 'em and seee!
Ah got my thermal layers, one two and threee!


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lately we've been getting a bit of wind here in Seattle. They recorded some gusts in my area around the 70 mph mark, which might explain why I was 160 bpm @ 9 mph. It was also pouring with rain.

Then this happened:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Kristina520 said:


> If there's one good thing about NOVA weather, I guess it's that we don't get either extreme. It rarely gets over 100 or below about 20. In Jan-Feb I do usually miss a couple days though because it just isn't safe to ride if the streets are icy -- more because of the drivers than the streets themselves.


Yup, guessed it again. Ever notice how you can pick out a serial spammer just from the email notification? The first clue seems to be a woman`s name incorporated into the user handle. Why do they all do that?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

First snow in Montreal yesterday. Not going to melt away since it's gonna stay under the freezing point for now on. So far so good with studded tires. I'm more worried about the majority of drivers who doesn't have their winter tires on yet...


----------



## Captain Duderino (Jan 19, 2012)

*So sick of messing with booties and still having wet feet and ankles.*

Really, I'm sick of having an extra step in going out to ride and coming back in from it _period_. Am I alone in wanting a Sorel Glacier-style clipless boot that is really a boot rarher than just a high-top shoe?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^I made the jump to winter boots this year and have been pretty happy about it. Ergo Grip. You get what you pay for and I only paid $89 so they aren't the best but a lot better than messing with booties. Back country runs 50% off sometimes. I would NOT pay the full $179 for them.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ What kills me in this department is being unable to find rain pants that are long enough to cover the tops of my winter boots that aren't really boots but just high-top shoes (same shoes as bedwards). the shoes are great and waterproof, but apparently no one who makes rain pants has ever seen a human with normal sized legs. I get a gap/wet ankles, and then water runs down inside the boots, even though they seal up pretty tight around the ankle.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^I'm pretty sure my showers pass storm pants are long enough. My Descente Shelter tights are long enough to zip outside the boots so the water at least wicks out, not in. I have long, 34" inseam, legs.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Thinking outside the box. I don't have the issue, and I don't have arm warmers, but it arm warmers are waterproof, can they cover the top of the shoe and up the leg like flashing on a roof with the pant leg over them? Sort of the overlapping shingle concept, only tubular-leg shaped. 

BrianMc


----------



## Captain Duderino (Jan 19, 2012)

BrianMc, it seems like it would work fine for the ride, but that's still one more step in a process of suiting-up and de-suiting, and one more thing to have hanging to dry and hoping will actually be comfortably dry after work/school for the ride home.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> ^^ What kills me in this department is being unable to find rain pants that are long enough to cover the tops of my winter boots that aren't really boots but just high-top shoes (same shoes as bedwards). the shoes are great and waterproof, but apparently no one who makes rain pants has ever seen a human with normal sized legs. I get a gap/wet ankles, and then water runs down inside the boots, even though they seal up pretty tight around the ankle.


My cycling tights are just the right length to cover the anklet, on to p of my winter boots...nice snug fit....

It is quite a sensation to ride through an icy puddle ...feel the force of the water splashing up, but neither the cold nor the wet.

If you are wearing full non breathable rain gear that should work just fine underneath.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have thought about using gaiters...but I don't want to have more stuff to put on!! I do have some tights that would probably work for the shingle layer thing. I just really want rain pants that are long enough. Seems like they should be out there. I have thought about modifying a pair of rain pants with some sort of strap or loop that would hook them around the bottom of my shoe, to keep them from riding up...if I could find some long enough. I just need to try some on. Sitting and Pedaling make pants that seem plenty long turn out to be really short when you're actually using them.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> I have thought about using gaiters...but I don't want to have more stuff to put on!! I do have some tights that would probably work for the shingle layer thing. I just really want rain pants that are long enough. Seems like they should be out there. I have thought about modifying a pair of rain pants with some sort of strap or loop that would hook them around the bottom of my shoe, to keep them from riding up...if I could find some long enough. I just need to try some on. Sitting and Pedaling make pants that seem plenty long turn out to be really short when you're actually using them.


You sure like to complicate things...

If you can't find and buy a pair of rain pants long enough....well that is on you.

If they dont' have a cuff that will seal to the boot top.....well that is on you.

Cause the solution is sitting right under your nose.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ My upper lip will not help with this.

I should also mention that I'm riding with leg warmers that are also too short to cover this gap or do the overlap thing with the top of the boot... maybe I have freakishly long legs..except I don't. 

I use shorts/leg warmers under the rain pants for easy laundry... I can go a long time between leg warmer washings, and can swap the shorts out every couple days... I only have one pair of nice winter tights. Maybe I need a few more pairs...


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> I should also mention that I'm riding with leg warmers that are also too short to cover this gap or do the overlap thing with the top of the boot... maybe I have freakishly long legs..except I don't.
> 
> I use shorts/leg warmers under the rain pants for easy laundry... I can go a long time between leg warmer washings, and can swap the shorts out every couple days... I only have one pair of nice winter tights. Maybe I need a few more pairs...


Good thought

I have at least four pairs, two are mediums, two a large...

I use the small ones normally, but when it gets cold I will put one of the large on over top of the medium...

I can also use the large singly they are just a littl baggier than tighter.

The large ones are very wind and water proof front and back...

The mediums are very wind and water proof front only....back is very breathable...

Seems to work out for me...I don't bother with rain pants much though.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll put them on my Christmas list.

My situation is also complicated by the fact that I'm a teacher, and I can't ride across campus in tights... My students just aren't mature enough to handle that. I want some of the windproof front/breatheable back tights, but I'd still have to wear baggies over them or it would be impossible to teach the next day.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

CommuterBoy said:


> I'll put them on my Christmas list.
> 
> My situation is also complicated by the fact that I'm a teacher, and I can't ride across campus in tights... My students just aren't mature enough to handle that. I want some of the windproof front/breatheable back tights, but I'd still have to wear baggies over them or it would be impossible to teach the next day.


If they have time to laugh, they have time to do extra homework. Show them that men in tights always have the last laugh. :thumbsup:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

That's not the problem... It's the 20 minute conversation that would take up most of the period the next day that I just don't want to deal with.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> That's not the problem... It's the 20 minute conversation that would take up most of the period the next day that I just don't want to deal with.


20 minutes once a year????

lets see some 180 days at 6 hours per day...

0.03% of a year mmeeehhh


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I wish... more like 20 minutes per period (7 period days), on the day following every day I was spotted on campus (or in public at all, really) in bike dork clothes. The awesome thing about immaturity is that something like that just never gets old. :lol:

And it's 181 days, thankyouverymuch. 

But no big deal to throw baggies on... what I need is either some really long rain paints, really long leg warmers, or a few more pairs of tights.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> And it's 181 days, thankyouverymuch.


Huh? How many days in your year? We only get 365 here, so your 181 "on" days plus the 320 "off" days you get sounds like about a year and a half anywhere else 

I don`t see what that solution under your nose is, but if you`re making compromises based on high school fashion, that`s on you. To hell with the what your inmates think!


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Just thought I'd drop a 'HI' on this thread. As of about a month ago I have started commuting to work 3 days a week. Since I'm at 42 degrees North latitude this means that it's getting cold and I'm just starting to commute. I figure that if I can make it through the winter, I'll be ready for anything!

Now I will have a nice bike to commute on; I started off on my POS Mongoose bike that I got in college over a decade ago. Now I've got a nice new big dummy; but I'm dreaming of a cross check.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

So has anyone ever tried just using a respirator mask with the filters removed? All I can find online are lunatics trying to filter out air pollution while riding. I can only assume they live in a hermetically sealed house. 3M Half Facepiece Reusable Respirator 7503/37083(AAD), Respiratory Protection, Large: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific has a downward air discharge, so your hot, humid breath is directed down and away from your glasses/goggles. Heck, you could remove the flappers from the one-way valves entirely for better air movement, though this would mean the mask is no longer useful as a filter.

Anything fabric tends to waterlog from the humidity and then I can't easily breathe through it. I've been trying to use my other weird mask but it's more or less hopeless to wear eye protection with it as the seal at the nose is pretty bad. I can't go without anything because asthma doesn't respond well to cold air.

The 6300DD appears to maybe also offer the downward-exhaust and is cheap enough that it might be worth it to just order one and try it out.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

CommuterBoy: rejoice. Tight nylon face, stretch back, and don't look/fit like tights, but are narrow enough to not get sucked into the chain.

You can probably find them cheaper, but that was the easiest link for me to find.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Something like that would be cool. I do like the fit of tights though. And honestly when I wear them mountain biking, I wear baggies over them anyway...not because I'm worried I'm going to see students, but because I just don't want to do that to people :lol: 

Rodar, your math looks fine to me? 


But Bedwards, I need hooker boot advice... This morning was a good day to experiment because it was raining pretty good... I wore the tights under my rain pants, and overlapped the tights over the tops of the boots as suggested... plenty of overlap there, no worries. I was wearing short socks (nowhere near the top edge of the boots, so the boots are touching bare skin at the top couple inches)
By the time I got to work: 

Bottom few inches of the tights: Wring-them-out wet (expected this)
Socks: Wet. Obviously getting wet from the top down, but pretty wet all over. (???)
Inside of boots: Wet (not as wet as the socks, but wet).
Spare socks in waterproof trashbag in backpack with shirt and underwear: yes.

But how is that much water getting in those boots with the overlap thing going on? I was expecting much better results.


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

I just think that when it is raining and you are on your bike, you are going to get wet...no two ways around it. Even the best rain gear will get wet eventually. Neoprene booties won't be stretching over boots, but they do a good job for me in the snow and slush keeping pretty dry in clipless shoes or running shoes.

One more option is gaiters. I have shorties for summer hiking, and knee high for deep snow. If you are unfamiliar, they strap under boot, clip on at toe, and cover the gap between pants and boot. Rookies wear them over the pants and it is just one more thing to look silly on campus with. Wear them under the pants, it is more effective at keeping out the rain.

I am looking forward to my first winter of dedicated commuting here in the great north woods of NH. I have my SS track bike, Ute cargo bike, and hard tail 29 (with studded wheel set if needed), though it won't be because I also got my Necromancer this week. If none of those will cut it, I guess I could drive my car...


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Hey Schott, add yourself to the MTBR Commuters map. We need some more New Englanders. Sounds like a fine assortment of bikes to get you through.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Edit: This post was a hysterical comment about the giant spam post that appeared above it, but that got removed, and now it makes no sense.....


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

CommuterBoy sounds like a personal/fashion problem, if they want to make fun of your tights just remind them that Robin Hood wore tights. And then point out all the ones wearing skinny pants.


So any one else have problems with the cold just sapping any and all energy? It seems I have to work harder to go the same distance when it's below 45.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Men of nobility wore higher quality, less coarse tights for practicality reasons (horseback riding) in old England; if we had shown them what we wear today, they would have thought us exceedingly rich. And if you google "Meggings", there is a push from the fashion industry to make them more mainstream in more recent days. Jeans and the like historically were also associated with the working class until more recently. Side note... but men wore heels back in the day too, also for practicality reasons.

RE: cold sapping any and all energy, only if the wind cuts through my gear or I'm really, really underdressed over my legs and core. I have some neoprene front, breathing back pants that keep my legs warm, and wear a sturdy though not thermal jacket. I have found that if I keep my core and upper legs warm, even if I don't keep my lower legs or arms warm, I don't have the, "OMG I'm exhausted" feeling. I do have to work harder simply by virtue of blocking more wind & the clothing resisting my movement though - there's always a noticeable speed gain come March when I ditch the heavy duty clothing.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

You guys are forgetting the fact that I'm the definition of awesome, and I don't care what anyone thinks because I know I'm the man :lol:

I simply wear baggies over the tights so that the punk kids have less to talk about. Saves class time.


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Student: Why do you wear tights?
Teacher: Because I can, why do you wear your girl friends skinny jeans? Now moving on. Who can tell me what yesterdays main points of discussion were?

Its only a drawn out discussion if you let it become one.


Not sure if it's all that, I only wear a lightweight jacket, gloves, and beanie cap. Anything more and I end up overheating until it gets down to low 30s. Thinking it might have to do with how hard it is for me to breath though when it gets that cold.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

midnightlost said:


> ...
> Not sure if it's all that, I only wear a lightweight jacket, gloves, and beanie cap. Anything more and I end up overheating until it gets down to low 30s.


What, no pants or tights? Now that will be a discussion.


----------



## yackrr (Jan 29, 2011)

Or a night in jail.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

last time i drove from school was after i got back from a race and it was raining, i couldnt bend over because my back was messed up, and I had a 50 gallon tupperware full of gear and crap that I didnt feel like hauling on my xtracycle along with towing my mtb. I have ridden every day this winter though . Here in CO it is unusual to get below 10 degrees F, and the snow is usually dry, with the convienience of having the bike path that occasionaly gets plowed also. I usually just rock the addidas, oakley radars, courderouys, a balaclava, a shell with some sort of down layer, and some insulated work gloves. I am usually comfortable. If the bike path is cleared (or there isnt alot of snow and I have to carry a bunch of stuff), Ill ride my Xtracycle, and If there is a bunch of snow and i dont need to carry much I will ride my singlespeed "half-fat." When I go skiing i just wear my ski helmet, pants and jacket (all shells, no insulation).


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Let`s see more of that "half fat", Cormy. It`s a standard HT frame with fat fork and front wheel? And a mile worth of seat post!


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

mtbxplorer said:


> What, no pants or tights? Now that will be a discussion.


Well jeans/cargo pants, lol, was just listing the colder weather garb. I don't wear tights, but I do have some thermal ones for if it gets down to the 20s (highly doubtful) 

Although I'm not sure my nethers would enjoy the freeballing that much.

Nice cormy.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Blech. I need this thread today. 7 degrees (F) this morning, That's up 12 degrees from Monday's low of -4. Actually -4.5. There is snow falling this morning...I think that's the coldest I've ever seen it snow. Very rare for us in these parts to have snow when it's down below the mid 20's. Snow means clouds though, and clouds mean that there must be a warm air mass somewhere... right? The week before this was the same. The snow we got at Christmas is still here. This is getting old.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> Blech. I need this thread today. 7 degrees (F) this morning, That's up 12 degrees from Monday's low of -4. Actually -4.5. There is snow falling this morning...I think that's the coldest I've ever seen it snow. Very rare for us in these parts to have snow when it's down below the mid 20's. Snow means clouds though, and clouds mean that there must be a warm air mass somewhere... right? The week before this was the same. The snow we got at Christmas is still here. This is getting old.


WE had a low in the pacific pumping warm air south down the eastern slopes of the Rockies temps up to 8C....

The forecast had a cold snap down to -20C for one day then the chinook flow would take over with highs up to 8C....

Looks like the cold snap might not happen...

about 10 inches of snow have melted this week, roads not quite bare yet.

See life IS good.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

CommuterBoy said:


> Blech. I need this thread today. 7 degrees (F) this morning, That's up 12 degrees from Monday's low of -4. Actually -4.5. There is snow falling this morning...I think that's the coldest I've ever seen it snow. Very rare for us in these parts to have snow when it's down below the mid 20's. Snow means clouds though, and clouds mean that there must be a warm air mass somewhere... right? The week before this was the same. The snow we got at Christmas is still here. This is getting old.


Hang in there CB! I hear you, 5F here which is about 10 degrees below comfortable for me. How are the hooker boots doing? I find them to be not that warm. Stupid design where the toes (the part that gets coldest) is a single layer of molded plastic. Otherwise they're not too bad. I'm riding my commuter with flat pedals so I'm wearing Hermon Survivors and my feet were pretty comfy this morning.

Chin up, we'll be complaining about the heat in no time.:skep:


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Too cold for me there. I'm complaining about 25F, I'd have to see how my sinuses react to those lows.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

-8 F here this morning, and slow going, which meant my feet had enough time to get cold even in the Keen insulated boots. Everything else was warm. The goggles were not as perfect this time, some icing crept in at the top, and I took them off after the 2mi+ downhill where its coldest. A little warmup is expected this weekend, and then a high of 10F on the next commute day, Tuesday. Nice light this morning...


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Right there with you on the hooker boots Bedwards... they're good to go down to the upper teens. At these temps I'm wearing my neoprene socks with them and the toes are still numb upon arrival. They're warmer than the mtb shoes with toe covers though... 

Sweet, now we have a 'freezing fog advisory'. At least there's a little diversity. :lol:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> Right there with you on the hooker boots Bedwards... they're good to go down to the upper teens. At these temps I'm wearing my neoprene socks with them and the toes are still numb upon arrival. They're warmer than the mtb shoes with toe covers though...
> 
> Sweet, now we have a 'freezing fog advisory'. At least there's a little diversity. :lol:


Google Image Result for https://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Shimano-SHMW81-winter-cycling-shoe-600x367.jpg


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I know, I know. But the hooker boots were like $60 after all the discounts they were running.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> Blech. I need this thread today. 7 degrees (F) this morning, That's up 12 degrees from Monday's low of -4. Actually -4.5.
> 
> The snow we got at Christmas is still here. This is getting old.


I feel for you, CB. It sounds like you`ve been getting colder than we have lately. Well, usually the case anyway, but more so the past week or two. I get off easy to an extent because I don`t have an early AM comute any more. I don`t know what snow has been here since Christmas, what`s from New Years, or what blew in from you last week! Do you go by ID records on individual crystals? :lol:
Anyway, hold tight just a little bit longer and one of your abundant vacations is sure to save you soon!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

We made a big snowman at Christmas with the kids, and he hasn't shrunk... in fact, he's gotten bigger. :lol:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> I know, I know. But the hooker boots were like $60 after all the discounts they were running.


Ahhh then here is a great bike for you

29" Mongoose Mens Mountain Bike - Walmart.com


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> We made a big snowman at Christmas with the kids, and he hasn't shrunk... in fact, he's gotten bigger. :lol:


But now he`s in drag...
wearing a skirt.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

jeffscott said:


> Ahhh then here is a great bike for you
> 
> 29" Mongoose Mens Mountain Bike - Walmart.com


That analogy would make sense if the bike was on sale for $70.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> That analogy would make sense if the bike was on sale for $70.


Geez I always thought bike cost more than the bike shoes????

Mine do.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Now you're confusing yourself :lol: Have a good weekend jeffscott.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

CommuterBoy said:


> Blech. I need this thread today. 7 degrees (F) this morning, That's up 12 degrees from Monday's low of -4. Actually -4.5. There is snow falling this morning...I think that's the coldest I've ever seen it snow. Very rare for us in these parts to have snow when it's down below the mid 20's. Snow means clouds though, and clouds mean that there must be a warm air mass somewhere... right? The week before this was the same. The snow we got at Christmas is still here. This is getting old.


Yesterday morning it was 2*F :eekster: .

For me, 20*F down to -11*F feels the same. I don't put any more layers on for the temperature difference.

What I do know about clouds: Clouds mean heat given off from our planet gets trapped. Hence, warmer temperatures. Clear skies during Winter means no trapped heat.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Saw a bunch of snow rollers in the fields today. Being white on white, my pics did not show them as well as these submitted to the local newschannel. Anybody else get these? You need a good wind and the right kind of snow.


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

mtbxplorer said:


> Saw a bunch of snow rollers in the fields today. Being white on white, my pics did not show them as well as these submitted to the local newschannel. Anybody else get these? You need a good wind and the right kind of snow.


That's crazy! I've never seen that, but I bet it is cool to see.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Snow rollers?! Mind blown! Cool pic mtb, thanks for sharing.

Wind chill is currently at -31F, should dip down to -40F by my commute tomorrow. I'm tempted to ride just to say I did. I think my gear will be adequate. The plan is to get up early and leave 10 minutes earlier than normal. If its brutal I'll simply turn around and take the car. I'll post the results tomorrow!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I have seen them. Small ones several times. The bigger ones twice and though the guys get cold on a bike, I have never seen ice balls:

Ice balls and snow rollers

BrianMc


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

JAGI410 said:


> Wind chill is currently at -31F, should dip down to -40F by my commute tomorrow. I'm tempted to ride just to say I did. I think my gear will be adequate. The plan is to get up early and leave 10 minutes earlier than normal. If its brutal I'll simply turn around and take the car. I'll post the results tomorrow!


Brrrrrr! Stay warm if you try it, But don't worry, it usually doesn't get brutal until the halfway point


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> Ice balls and snow rollers
> 
> BrianMc


Interesting! The ice balls look like some eggs laid on the shoreline. I thought our snowrollers were just snowballs, not donut-like but looking back at the pic I can see they do have some "holes". Last night when I walked the dog, she alerted to something in the field. It disappeared quickly over the ridge, but it looked like a snowroller in motion. it dropped down to single digits though, so it probably wasn't picking up any more snow.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

I made it. I wasn't even chilly until I took my glove off to snap the pic (totally worth it). My only punishment was severe resistance of my rear hub. I've been putting off rebuilding the hub with low temp grease. Whoops. Felt like the hub was packed with tar!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Rollers and balls:
Wow, cool! They remind me (a little) of the sailing rocks at the Death Valley racetrack.

Jag, are you still Rollin on the Romic?


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Jag, are you still Rollin on the Romic?


Not this time of year! It's Pugsley season. The Romic is a garage ornament/project until things thaw out.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice pic @ -11F, Jag. Sadly, those temp signs seem to have mostly disappeared around here. 

Rodar, just a couple days a go I saw a NatGeo special on those rocks, and the research on how they move and leave a mysterious trail in the sand, fascinating! Saw a good crop of snowrollers today while driving, some with the holes.

Had the day off and drove over to Kingdom trails in the Northeast Kingdom (of Vermont) for some great fatbike singletrack with sick sidehill thrills.


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

^^^awesome. That trail looks great. I talked to East Burke Sports today about their rentals. I need to get some friends out on fatbikes so they are convinced to buy one....so I have someone to ride with. Why can't everyone be as impulsive as I am...oh right...they gots kidz.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a pic I took of a big 'ol dead piece of farm equipment out on the playa with a trail behind it in the weather-checked, dried out ground. Same concept as the sailing rocks. 

Never seen the snow rollers. Trip.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

We get snow donuts up in the Cascades. I've seen them when out shoshoeing, but have never taken a photo. Here are some good ones captured by a Washington DOT plowing crew:

SR 20 - Snow Donut | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Snow Donuts - a set on Flickr


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

You guys are amazing. Photo at -11°, yeow! I've never lived anywhere that ever got that cold.

I had my coldest ride ever into work today, at a meager 12° F this morning. I was thankful for a full face balaclava I got over the weekend, but overdressed my torso and was a bit damp once in the office!


----------



## roma258 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm sure it's been discussed already, but can I get some suggestions for a good "proper cold weather" commuter set-up? I'm in Philly and this week is the first read cold snap we've had in a long while (temps in teens in the morning, wind chill single digits). Decided to ride today, put on synthetic longjohns, scarf and an ushanka and I was sweating through my sweater 1 mile in. Way too hot. Than I swapped my ushanka for a regular winter hat and it was pretty rough. What's a happy medium?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Well first of all, I don't ride in anything I'm going to wear at work. I stash clothes at work, and carry underwear/undershirt in my backpack. 

For temps in the teens/single digits, I wear either tights or leg warmers and shorts, covered up by waterproof (which means windproof) light pants. On top I wear a light moisture wicking shirt, covered by a softshell jacket. 2 layers and you're done... the critical part is having windproof stuff. I have Pearl Izumi Lobster gloves for the hands at those temps, and I've used regular mtb shoes with covers, but now I have some decent winter cycling boots. On the head I wear a thin 'clava under the helmet.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

My winter gear always includes:
Top: Merino wool base - keeps me from stinking.
Below 20F I add a quick dry polar fleece sweet shirt over that
Cover it all with a light fleece lined soft shell jacket. On days near or below zero I'll have frost between the jacket and sweatshirt.
Bottom: Below about 5 I wear merino wool (-33 brand) long johns.
Padded shorts
Cover it all with fleece lined winter tights (Descent Shelter Tights)

Wrap around face mask
double gloves
Not quite warm enough "winter" boots. with double socks.
Nashbar fleece lined under helmet liner (add a thin pullover balaclava with the mouth and nose open for below 0)
Hand & Foot warmers for temps below 10. (Store them in a ziplock bag between uses and you can use them up to a week)


----------



## roma258 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I pretty much have all of the gear mentioned, just need to bring a change of clothes with me. Duly noted.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

bedwards1000 said:


> (Store them in a ziplock bag between uses and you can use them up to a week)


I've never messed with those, but that might make it worth it right there.

I should also add that at some point in there I switch to my snowboard helmet... it's basically vent-less, and has ear-warmer flappy things integrated into the straps. I don't know how much warmth is adds on top of the 'clava, but it's got to help. It's also designed for goggles, which I should use down around single-digit land, but I never have. The skin around my glasses that is not covered by the 'clava gets pretty cold.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

roma258 said:


> I'm sure it's been discussed already, but can I get some suggestions for a good "proper cold weather" commuter set-up?


Welcome aboard, Roma. 
Yes, discussed constantly, but that`s a good thing. If you get tired of reading here, you can check out some more really nice tips at Icebike Home Page (although some of it is a little bit outdated).


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

roma258 said:


> I'm sure it's been discussed already, but can I get some suggestions for a good "proper cold weather" commuter set-up? I'm in Philly and this week is the first read cold snap we've had in a long while (temps in teens in the morning, wind chill single digits). Decided to ride today, put on synthetic longjohns, scarf and an ushanka and I was sweating through my sweater 1 mile in. Way too hot. Than I swapped my ushanka for a regular winter hat and it was pretty rough. What's a happy medium?


It takes some trial and error, but if your hands and feet were OK, you're 90% there. I am happy with a thin wool or synthetic hat under a bikehelmet (styrofoam insulates as well as protects!) until about 0F, as long as it covers the ears. Below that I switch to a ski/multisport helmet, but it's an inferno! I often shed a layer at the halfway point, or switch to thinner gloves, because the rest is uphill (both ways).

I expect you have a lot of sloppy weather, which is almost harder to dress for, because if you get wet you get cold. Do you have fenders? They keep a lot of cold slop off of you.


----------



## roma258 (Apr 20, 2012)

mtbxplorer said:


> It takes some trial and error, but if your hands and feet were OK, you're 90% there. I am happy with a thin wool or synthetic hat under a bikehelmet (styrofoam insulates as well as protects!) until about 0F, as long as it covers the ears. Below that I switch to a ski/multisport helmet, but it's an inferno! I often shed a layer at the halfway point, or switch to thinner gloves, because the rest is uphill (both ways).
> 
> I expect you have a lot of sloppy weather, which is almost harder to dress for, because if you get wet you get cold. Do you have fenders? They keep a lot of cold slop off of you.


Rode again today, went with a New Balance fleece hat instead of the Ushanka, much better. I'm not much of a hardcore commuter, since I live next to the subway, I just take that on the days it rains. Trying to ride a bit more this year. But it's snowing today and I took my Stumpy into work, so the ride home should be fun


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Dateline Siberia: The Coldest Town on Earth*

No bikecommuters are featured, but you might feel warmer after reading this.

The Coldest Town on Earth | Weather News | Weather Underground


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I had a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that it was *60 *degrees warmer than it was around this time last week. Way overdressed. Tomorrow morning is forecast to be 30 degrees cooler than today.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

We appear to be locked into a pattern of just under 20 for a low (morning commute), and just under 40 for a high. Clear and dry, with a bunch of leftover snow still melting off when it can. I can live with this. Anything's a pleasure after a few days below zero.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

More winter fun here - video of ice jam & the ice jam letting go today during the January thaw on the Mad River. Filmed by Justiin Beckwith in the Valley where my K-9 friend Spirit lives.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

It's been windy here lately


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey David, did you get affected by those watermain breaks at all? Those videos were insane. (I think you've posted some photos from up on Mont Royal, but I don't really know where in Montreal you are.)


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Beaver vs. ice jam. My office is moving to Montpelier with the beaver on Monday.




Beaver vs. ice jam.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Well the water slides where about right down south the mountain, in the middle of the almost busiest part of downtown, and I live 3km east of it. However I had to go to college to pick up my compound bow to bring home for maintenance during school break and while waiting for the bus on my way back, a gentleman happen to pass by, and told me that the bus isn't coming anytime soon due to re-routing of the traffic only a few blocks away (coz of the water apocalypse). So I simply walked back home the 2.5km carrying that heavy ass bow and case. At least I had good conversation with that man alongside since he lives only a few blocks away. But later that day I happened to catch a quick view of the news report about the incident and damn that was funny to see people falling down splashing water everywhere time after time 

But a few years ago, one water pipe blew up on my street (I live on a steep street), so I had my own personal water iced slide to go down the road ! It was fun, you could pretty much run the RedBull CrashedIce down that street


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Broken water mains and ice slide in Montreal sounds interresting. I`m going to have to track down the story on that one. What kind of bow did you have to carry, David? Archery or musical?

Neat ice flow, MtbX. But if you know that reporter, please tell him or her to pan out more next time. The beaver was cool for a minute, but I wanted to see the ice breaking loose!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I have a 1985ish Hoyt/Easton RAMBO compound bow. In a soft case, so it gets messy in the wind. Lucky it wasn't windy at all that day. I just finished today to clean it all up and sewed straps in the case to anchor the bow in place. I'll have to take pictures now that it's all done. It's a very nice looking bow and it's in very nice shape for almost 30 years of age. Previous owner had it covered it all up with camo tape and painted some parts with green camo paint. It took about 25 hours total to clean it all up, but it's worth it 

Before (already had removed the tape and glue from bottom half a year ago, now finally got it all done) and a quick one from yesterday (spent a fair amount of time polishing the hardware).

















And a grouping at 15m, then at 20m


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

David C said:


> I have a 1985ish Hoyt/Easton RAMBO compound bow.
> 
> Previous owner had it covered it all up with camo tape and painted some parts with green camo paint. It took about 25 hours total to clean it all up, but it's worth it
> 
> ...


I know nearly nothing about archery, but it`s obvious from the way you talk about it and from the detail picture that you chose to post how passionate you are about the sport and the equipment. It sounds just like when we get to talking about a favorite bike! I love to see old stuff well loved


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Thanks, but I have to admit I'm no expert into archery either, just started about 3 years ago and I unfortunately don't have much occasions to go shooting, maybe went like 50-60 times at the very most in the past 3 years.

However I really enjoy it and I've tried to get myself informed and up to date about the stuff like I do for MTB. Although I still prefer riding my bike, bow and gun shooting are the next things that gets me going. I don't own any gun, but I'm the kind of guy that could spend the whole day at the range and never get bored 

And I also have a thing for older stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Some days you get the bear and others... A video collection of two days rides. Both without the Nokia studded tires. Tired of/for it now.

No snows2 - YouTube.

Older bike older rider. In keeping with recent trend in the thread. 

BrianMc

BrianMc


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I was just starting to think "ooh day 2 looks pretty nice..." and then WHOOPS :lol: Ice isn't nice.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

BrianMc said:


> Some days you get the bear and others... A video collection of two days rides. Both without the Nokia studded tires. Tired of/for it now.


Why no studded tires? That seems like the time you'd want them the most.

Here we go?


> ... Winter Storm Watch remains in effect from late Thursday night
> through Saturday morning...
> 
> * Locations... southern New Hampshire into southwestern Maine.
> ...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ They're saying 8-14" here. Depending on the timing, I may skip the bikecommute Friday and try to get the OK to work at home, with an xc ski break.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

bedwards1000 said:


> Why no studded tires? That seems like the time you'd want them the most.


When I really needed them I was recovering from the flat tire mid-turn incident and did not mount them. I rode 2 winters without them before. So I decided to see if I could sneak by without mounting them for the first time on the Deep Vees (16 mm inside instead of about 20 on the other bike's rims). These tires have big beads. If I had stayed off non salted driveways that looked like the meltwater I had seen on the roads...Oh well. Try to let a neighbor by and that good deed gets punished!  The A10's were a problem to get seated especially at the presta valve stems. Also only 58 pounds pressure max so they corner poorly and have a rolling resistance like they have stickum for tread. And they still have their casting flashing! Mere babies!  Still: slow or face plant? No contest.  So I shared this to show you what you've all been missing with your studded tires!  And now I will be too.

You can see by the helmet that I had the moves going with it a while. So it would have been pretty funny from another camera angle. Do you love me...now that i can dance? Even got a break dance move in on landing. 

Brian


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

-4Fand a chilly ride this morning The longer hill on my new commute makes a difference. Some face parts were cold on the hill and my feet were cold by the end. But a good ride nonetheless. Having showers was nice too although they are far enough away that I rode there and back.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Brrrr... Cold here too.

Btw, I made a thread in the OC for that bow, http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=837371, check it out if you want to see the pictures


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

It looks like "possible" showers or light snow today and tomorrow, then back to our second non-winter in a row. it was starting to look okay there for a while, then... nothing. I`m torn between joy for the nice weather that we realy shouldn`t have and fear for the dry conditions that we`re looking at in the year to come. I might as well enjoy it because there`s nothing I can do about it.

Brian, are you comparing the A10s` high resistance to other studded tires, or to regular non-studded fare? I`ve long lamented the fact that they don`t come in my size because MY studded tires are such unwilling pigs, but maybe it really doesn`t matter. 

I`ll have to check out you bow pics, David.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Rodar it's so weird how close we are to each other and how different the perception can be... we've still got snow on the ground from that storm at Christmas (because of the crazy cold temps that followed), so everyone you talk to around here is so sick of 'winter' :lol: We're still longing for the warmer temps so we can chisel the ice off of the driveway. My gutters have JUST started flowing again on the shady side of the house. But you're right, other than the cold and that one series of storms, we haven't had a ton of "winter'. I'm holding out for a big march.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Not just perception, CB. From your posts, it sounds like you`ve been stuck in that arctic cold for the duration. We certainly had it, but it left us alone like three weeks ago (as evidenced from the pics of my sexy naked legs). Before that, we had snow hanging out all over for a long time, then snow remnants in the shadows for longer still, but it was all left overs from Christmas and New years that just didn`t want to melt. Sounds like that part mostly rings true for you too, though I think you`ve still had considerably more wet than we have.

The long range forecast looks a lot wetter. Probably because I already sent in my payment and registration for another event down in Davis for 3/2 and another for 3/23. If my wish for irrigation water comes through, I`ll be chaining up to get over the pass (and sorry about making fun of your Jeep as my fingers turn to ice on the shoulder of I-80) then possibly riding up to 18 hours straight in the rain :O


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

That pic I just posted in the 'post your commuter photos' thread is in the middle of a wide-open field with no shade...just to give you an idea of what's still hanging around from our Christmas storms.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Brian, are you comparing the A10s` high resistance to other studded tires, or to regular non-studded fare? I`ve long lamented the fact that they don`t come in my size because MY studded tires are such unwilling pigs, but maybe it really doesn`t matter.


Peter White says the A10 is the lowest rolling resistance studded tire. I will take him at his word. Sort of like the world's smallest Blue Whale. It isn't saying much. He also suggests cooling it a bit. The higher rolling resistance and the cornering feel dissuade me from that.  No pedal drag corners with these! The mass was not noticeable switching out the heavier Michelin City 700-38s on the errand bike for them. I run the Citys a bit soft (50-60 pounds) and the wider rim seemed to work a bit better for the A10's. I have never had such a heavy and low pressure tire on The Duchess. Another wheel set with wider rims would be good. It will hit 50F today back to the 30's tomorrow and in the next 10 days it should be above freezing for my ride. So I'll take them off for a bit anyway.

Looks like a nasty bit headed Mtbxplorer's and Bedward's way. Done that. Keep safe.

BrianMc


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> I`ve long lamented the fact that they don`t come in my size because MY studded tires are such unwilling pigs, but maybe it really doesn`t matter.


If you are talking 26" the Nokian Mount and Ground have a pretty decent rolling resistance if you put the pressure to them. They are rated pretty high, like 60PSI. The studs are less effective at those pressures but they still keep you upright on the occasional patch of ice. If you have an icy ride you can knock them back to 20-30 PSI and they work pretty good for lake crossings but probably not the Icy Climbs I posted in the other thread.

Yeah, Brian MC, people are getting into that panicked storm mode up here. I'm going to drive the plow truck instead of the bike. Those tires are studded too. The rolling resistance on those must be high too because my fuel mileage in the winter sucks.:skep:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> If you are talking 26" the Nokian Mount and Ground have a pretty decent rolling resistance if you put the pressure to them. They are rated pretty high, like 60PSI.I bleieve the max is 45 psi The studs are less effective at those pressures but they still keep you upright on the occasional patch of ice. If you have an icy ride you can knock them back to 20-30 PSI and they work pretty good for lake crossings but probably not the Icy Climbs I posted in the other thread.


The Mount and Ground probably has the lowest rolling resistance of the studded tires....

However I have always found that 45 psi (45 is max inflation pressure) provides the best ice performance for these tires the studs stick out and or held out better than at lower pressures. I acutually caused the bead to fail on a M&G that I ran at 60 psi for just a few weeks).

Even up Ice flows the will work fine (the last one of your pictures would be pretty hard).

The Freddie Revenz is better but not night and day....its advantage is the wider tire and more studs so you almost always have several studs in contact on rough surfaces...ie ice coated rocks etc.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I was probably thinking of another tire that goes to 60, big apples probably. But at MAX pressure they roll pretty nice. I've found that you roll mostly on the tread of the tire and he studs are only incidentally in contact with the ice at those pressures.

I should be able to make it up the top climb but haven't yet. The middle one is tougher than it looks and is very long. The last one I don't even attempt. I wish I had somebody that could climb them around here as a mentor. My route has a lot of smaller ice flows that I can make it up but so far these seem impossible to me even with the Nokian Extremes at about 25psi.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> I was probably thinking of another tire that goes to 60, big apples probably. But at MAX pressure they roll pretty nice. I've found that you roll mostly on the tread of the tire and he studs are only incidentally in contact with the ice at those pressures.
> 
> I should be able to make it up the top climb but haven't yet. The middle one is tougher than it looks and is very long. The last one I don't even attempt. I wish I had somebody that could climb them around here as a mentor. My route has a lot of smaller ice flows that I can make it up but so far these seem impossible to me even with the Nokian Extremes at about 25psi.


Pump them up get the studs sticking out....works better than soft on hard ice.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I started with them pretty firm and then backed them off based on information I read somewhere. I've try them firm again. Those hills are going to be a surprise for the first snowmobilers to try them with snow over glare ice.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Can't hurt (too much anyways ) to try.....

Also gear selection is important too low and the pedal bounce can cause slippage to high and the torque surge can cause slippage.

I try to pick a line that is basically on high flatter ice...rather than the ruts or rivulets...the ice is generally of beter quality and the steering less aggressive.

Everytime I have dismounted on stuff like that I have ended up in a heap at the bottom...the tire studs have far more traction than my boots.

So bascially it is an all or nothing go for it situation.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ I think that could actually hurt quite a bit!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^ I think that could actually hurt quite a bit!


Yes, indeed! Could make BrianMc`s mystery spill look like a toe dab.

My studs are Marathon Winters. Like you said about the MGs, they roll a lot better with more pressure, but seriously rough ride, and they still don`t roll THAT well. I keep them about 50 when I don`t need every drop of traction. Don`t remember what the sidewall says for a max.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

jeffscott said:


> Can't hurt (too much anyways ) to try.....
> 
> Also gear selection is important too low and the pedal bounce can cause slippage to high and the torque surge can cause slippage.
> 
> ...


These are steep enough where I can't apply enough torque to the ground to overcome gravity. The "Rivulets" (assuming that is the fish scale type ice) are a big problem because they push the wheel to the side. At this point it doesn't matter because they are about to be covered in 2' of snow.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Neat ice flow, MtbX. But if you know that reporter, please tell him or her to pan out more next time. The beaver was cool for a minute, but I wanted to see the ice breaking loose!


Here's a really good ice jam video from a news photographer/MTB'r/trailworker that I do know. It was taken last Thursday.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow!
Much better :thumbsup:


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Winter just arrived again in one storm. We got somewhere around 28" but the wind was crazy. The snow depth varies from none to 5'. They're forecasting warmer weather and wet snow or rain on Monday.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ That's impressive! I believe the 5' drifts, my friend over there sent a pic of the snow blocking her Jeep in the garage - it was as high as the 6' fence. Only 1'+/- here, plus 3' drifts. I only snowblowed the driveway at sunset because the wind was so fierce all day.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Cyclist's Slip on Ice Leads to Punch in Head*

Cyclist gets punched in road-rage incident on Columbia Street - Cambridge, Massachusetts - Cambridge Chronicle & Tab


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Winter cycling no longer weird in Winterpeg - Winnipeg Free Press


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Just a quick farewell to the winter of 2012-2013. It's (almost) over. A good one for me. Didn't drive to work at all, finally got some studded tires, set a new personal low temp record (-4.5F). 

Bring on The shorts and sunshine.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> A good one for me. Didn't drive to work at all, finally got some studded tires, set a new personal low temp record (-4.5F).


Congratulations! I know that no Jeep commutes was a big victory for you.

PS: Are you going to take the excuses back out of your signature line now that you`ve been studded? :lol:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

:lol: I will think of something... 

With all the snow/ice this winter, it was a big deal in my little world to not drive at all due to weather. I'm bummed I drove that one day pre-winter in September in perfect weather, just so I could make it to a stupid meeting. Looks like I'm going to finish the school year with 1 DD barring catastrophe. Still a record, but oh so close to zero.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Not saying goodbye yet, they're saying lows in the teens Thursday through Monday.


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

This was nice, but cold and snow are moving back in to the east for a couple of weeks. Enjoy it, when it's gone, it's gone.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Here you go, get ready for next winter...
Snow Plow Bike*Men's 18 speed Nishki Blazer Mountain Project 26" Wheel


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow. I`, not sure whether he`s serious or joking. Did you check out the guy`s website?
Christopher Metcalfe Creations


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say joking because some days it's all I can do to get me and my rotating front wheel through the snow.

On a winter support note: I think my lights are put away for all normal commutes until next year!


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

If he is serious, he hasn't tried it. No way that works. The lawnmower though....


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, the ad says he's learned by trial and error, so maybe the plow is one of the errors. He claims to have 1,995 of the lawnmowers out there. 
The vids I found of other lawnmower bikes don't look too convincing though.











This plow looks good for a bike path.





But thetrailduster is on to something with the trike/quad pedalplows.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Nice collection. Those plows looked good as long as there was only 3" of snow.


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm surprised the trike works, too. They are usually one wheel drive in the back. Try riding up a hill with wet grass gets you spinning backwards down the hill.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Schott said:


> I'm surprised the trike works, too. They are usually one wheel drive in the back. Try riding up a hill with wet grass gets you spinning backwards down the hill.


I bet that Rubbermaid box is full of something heavy just for that reason. You could conceiveably get a lot more umph out of a rig like that and either push heavier snow or push a bigger plow through fluffy stuff.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

From Finland - a great video shared by a local all-weather bikecommuter who pedals past my house...
The sheer volume of winterbikers in the video is heartwarming!

Best quote: "People don't notice whether it's winter or summer when they are happy" - Anton Chekhov






Winter Cycling For Everyone from ActiveTransportation.ca on Vimeo.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

My desktop background is a slideshow of all of my biking pictures which includes a lot of winter shots...And I'm pretty glad it is summer! As much as I enjoy my winter commutes across the lake and trails.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Are you ready for winter?*

A 1966 Capo Elite "Eis" Austrian hybrid ice skating bicycle with studded wheel for ice traction

Bernhard Angerer/Portland Art Museum


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Boo to this thread.


----------



## vegascruiser (Mar 22, 2013)

This thread is getting ready to come out of its long slumber I suspect.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm definitely thinking about it. I did a chainring swap on my winter crankset yesterday, and rewraped the dropbars that I'm plan on using. The parts won't actually get swapped on for another month and a half (or maybe even 2) though.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Let it snow!!!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

It's coming, we had a hard frost on Monday. But today they are forecasting a high of 90F.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^36 here on Monday, forecast to be 92 with a heat index over 100 today. I refuse to accept winter for 2 more months. Jordy can have it.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm ready for fall, certainly not for winter. 94 today, not sure how I feel about that. 

The hard top is going back on the Jeep tomorrow, which is slightly depressing. Soft top doesn't make for a nice highway trip and I'm driving 6 hours to Acadia next week.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

A little pre-winter pump up for the people. GoPro released new video edit software and I had to try it:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cb, you`re getting good at that video editing :thumbsup:

Just now comming into my favorite time of year, weather-wise.


----------



## vegascruiser (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice video, CB. You have a gorgeous commute.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

+1, good stuff, CB.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I am happy I erased all my useless old footage so I don't have to follow in CB's footsteps! Of course the rest of you should be ecstatic!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

The angle with the camera mounted on the left side of the helmet is so weird.

I've got my winter build on my mind, but it's supposed to be a bit below 90 here tomorrow too.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Another year-round VT bikecommuter shared this yesterday...


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

"Not looking forward to riding home in the dark....again" :lol:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Spotted my first frost of the year this morning on a few rooftops along my route. Might have to break out the leg warmers tomorrow...the shorts weren't cutting it.


----------



## vegascruiser (Mar 22, 2013)

Does your post officially kick off this thread for the 2013-14 season?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ No, frost means fall, not winter!


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Maybe someone has to have a below freezing temp commute to officially kick it off.


----------



## vegascruiser (Mar 22, 2013)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^ No, frost means fall, not winter!


Okay. Got it. Frost means winter in Las Vegas.


----------



## Schott (Nov 26, 2012)

vegascruiser said:


> Okay. Got it. Frost means winter in Las Vegas.


Lol, both days of it. Yeah, frosty mornings, snow and ice in the mountains above, it's coming for sure. I hope I get this job I'm vying for so I can commute again, 55 miles doesn't lend itself to a winter commute in a car, much less a bike!

"You're like a Ferrari engine driving a dump truck"


----------



## vegascruiser (Mar 22, 2013)

Good luck on the job. . .


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

Any advice for a three mile commute in the winter, with lows in the 20's? I have a light windbreaker I use for winter mountain biking but I wear it with base layers when I ride off road, and the cardio is much more intense than I'd get on the road for three miles.

I don't want to layer too much since the ride is so short.

I was looking at this Louis Garneau Electra jacket, which would be worn over an undershirt and button-up shirt.

Any thoughts? Should I just go with the warmest style jacket I can find, since I won't have much of an opportunity to warm up during three miles?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd say the windbreaker you've got should be fine. My commute is only 4mi, and I wear a longsleeve baselayer with a thin windbreaker down to about 0F. Colder than that and I add a fleece, but if I add layers earlier I'd be sweating like crazy.

If you do want a heavier jacket, I wouldn't go with the Louis Garneau Electra. It has zip-off arms which I guess could be handy, but it doesn't have armpit zips. Nothing beats pit-zips for temperature control.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Everybody is different, but I`d suggest wearing something with long sleeves under the windbreaker the first day to see how it goes. You can always unzip or remove the windbreaker if you start sweating. After you get a few rides in at various temps, you`ll be better able to guess what you need and adjust from there. Get a bike jacket if you want, but it isn`t a necessity.

My commute is just over three miles, currently in the mid 20s for my ride home at about midnight. I`m pretty happy with a windproof shell over my S/S shirt (pit zips closed at night and wide open in the afternoon). I also carry medium gloves, light balaclava, and long johns in my bag when I go in and wear it all on the ride home. I switch from shades to clear glasses, too. 

Good luck.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I switch from a windbreaker type jacket to a softshell when it's below freezing. The softshells seem to have a wider comfort range than other jackets, without allowing sweat to build up. I find that waterproof jackets need the pitzips to avoid sweating to death, but softshells don't. I opt for something bright and on clearance.

Wow, Rodar, didn't know you were seeing 20's already! Maybe 3 frosts here, but a mild fall so far.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the advice. I decided to spend the money instead on a nice little light system (Light & Motion Vis 360). I'll wear my windbreaker and I think it'll be fine for my little commute.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

29 degrees this morning and very frosty, so I'm considering this the start of my long cold winter. In reality, we'll still have lots of nice days before true winter. November is typically nicer than March and April around here.


----------



## WiTrailRunner (Mar 1, 2011)

I had a miserable suffer fest on my ride home last night in 36 degrees plus a headwind the whole way. I needed an extra layer everywhere. Now this morning is 27 degrees and while I can add extra layers elsewhere, my worst issue is my feet. 

Currently I'm riding flats with a pair of Gore-tex Merrells and thick wool socks, but that's not warm enough. I've tried the whole wrap your foot in a bag before putting on your shoes thing and didn't think that really helped. So what the heck do you do to keep your feet warm in the 20s and 30s? My ride isn't short, so I'm not willing to just tough it out. Nor do I want to sink a whole bunch of money into buying something that I'll only use for another month or so. I'm not hardcore enough to keep this going once it snows. Easy solutions? Suck it up and pay a bunch of money for a pair of boots?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ A Goodwill, a pair of one size too big boots from there, and extra pairs of (wool if you aren't allergic to them) socks?

32 and frost this morning. Snow in forecast tonight. Hope this is "Squaw Winter" and we get and "Indian Summer" next week.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Hey WiTrail, if you are running flats you should be able to come up with some boots that can keep your feet warm (both on and off the bike) I use hiking boots and 2 pair of socks on one of my winter bikes and that takes me down well below zero. For really cold days I wear Hermon Survivors and 2 pair of socks. I still haven't found a pair of cycling shoes that are comfortable below zero though.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

WiTrail, a few more ideas for the feet:
-Make sure your boots are not tied too tight, or socks so thick they make them tight.
-An extra (or thicker, or more windproof) layer on your legs will make the blood getting to your feet warmer, and make a considerable difference.
- Buy a few toe or handwarmer packets for extra cold days. The handwarmer ones are bulkier but cheaper and work in shoes if you have enough room. Even one by your ankle will keep your toes warm.
- If you have any warmer boots, like thinsulate ones, try those.


----------



## WiTrailRunner (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas! I could wear my snowboarding boots, but that might look pretty silly. Of course, I would be warm. I should go check out Goodwill -- that's a great idea. 

We're stuck in the 20s all this week in the mornings, so I either need to suck it up or drive the car. Or wear my snowboarding boots. Hmmmm.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

Your feet will be hotter than you expect in your snowboarding boots, I'd wager. How cold are your feet? I rode in Merrels (sonic glove) and wool socks into the 20s last fall and found my feet getting decidedly chilly after about 20-30 minutes of riding. If your experience is similar you could try stuffing a hot-pack into your socks so it sits against the ankle, hopefully providing just enough to tip the balance to keep your feet from getting too cold. You don't want to overheat your feet so they get sweaty, that's a sure way to make them cold the instant you stop exerting yourself (even if you're just stopping for a light).

edit: you say you needed an extra layer everywhere. You might try making a change to keep your legs warm enough (extra pair of pants?) and see if your feet follow.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

My solution is big, cheap shoes (2 sizes too big, and $40 from an outlet) and lots of socks (up to 3 layers if it's -15F or colder).

mtbxplorer mentioned a thicker layer on your legs, which is really important. What I also find works surprisingly well is arm/leg warmers. I have old pairs of wool socks that are worn out - I cut holes in the toes, and then slip them on my shins and forearms. With them on, it's almost like adding an extra layer of gloves or socks.

Also, insulated insoles are handy:


----------



## WiTrailRunner (Mar 1, 2011)

I have Raynaud's Disease, so managing my hands/feet gets difficult, especially since my ride to work takes me over an hour. I'll be perfectly fine for the first 30 minutes and then it starts to get bad and I become miserable. Maybe the too-big-shoes is the way to go. I buy those little hand hot packs in bulk, otherwise I never make it through the winter. I don't currently own any shoes that have room to stuff them in though.


----------



## vegascruiser (Mar 22, 2013)

So I guess we're really back on this thread again. My how quickly the other seasons flew by. . .


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Agree with the suggestion to keep it loose, whatever kind of footwear you use. I`ve found that I need to keep my shoes or boots a lot looser when riding than I do off the bike. Besides cold, lacing up too tightly gives me foot pain much sooner than lose.



mtbxplorer said:


> Wow, Rodar, didn't know you were seeing 20's already! Maybe 3 frosts here, but a mild fall so far.


It was in the 20, but back up to around freezing lately. Delightful sunny afternoons!


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

30F out this morning when I left, and pitch black. We had a few snow flurries around noon. The winter has begun!

I'm about half done upgrading my winter kit to a new year's configuration. I'll post some pictures in a couple weeks when I get it all together. For now, I'll just note that it's shaping up to be a great winter's commute.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

one incredible donkey said:


> Any advice for a three mile commute in the winter, with lows in the 20's? I have a light windbreaker I use for winter mountain biking but I wear it with base layers when I ride off road, and the cardio is much more intense than I'd get on the road for three miles.


Last winter I had nothing but a wool jersey as a base layer, a thick wool sweater and a thin reflective jacket. It actually worked surprisingly well, even down below 20F. I'm considering a new jacket this year, but that's more to deal with the possibility of rain than the cold.


----------



## uberpower (May 7, 2013)

My downtown Montreal commute is only 4km and 90% on plowed separated bike paths. Which is why I really look forward to the winter riding. Although one thing surprises me every season: there are very few winter cyclists here despite the general popularity of cycling and all the infrastructure...


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome, uberpower.

I'd always wondered if Montreal cleared it's separated bike lanes. I'm from Edmonton, and our multi-use paths are nicely cleared all year, but our unseparated bikelanes become nightmarish skating rinks of death.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

WiTrailRunner said:


> Thanks for the ideas! I could wear my snowboarding boots, but that might look pretty silly. Of course, I would be warm. I should go check out Goodwill -- that's a great idea.
> 
> We're stuck in the 20s all this week in the mornings, so I either need to suck it up or drive the car. Or wear my snowboarding boots. Hmmmm.


For many people, keeping your core warm is the secret to keeping your extremities warm. My hands and feet are always cold until my core gets warm, then my hands and feet follow shortly. I would recommend some winter boots. Check out REI if there's one near you, they usually have a pretty good rack of sale footwear.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

24 degrees here this morning, it's coming.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Yep...


----------



## uberpower (May 7, 2013)

newfangled said:


> Welcome, uberpower.
> 
> I'd always wondered if Montreal cleared it's separated bike lanes. I'm from Edmonton, and our multi-use paths are nicely cleared all year, but our unseparated bikelanes become nightmarish skating rinks of death.


The main East-West and North-South separated bike routes are usually cleared same-day and salted so much that they become completely white with salt. My favorite part, though, is cutting through a few inches of fresh powder while going back home in the evening.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool pictures, Xplorer and Uberpower!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

uberpower said:


> The main East-West and North-South separated bike routes are usually cleared same-day and salted so much that they become completely white with salt. My favorite part, though, is cutting through a few inches of fresh powder while going back home in the evening.


Powder is great, but cars ruin things. That's where our unseparated bike lanes become nightmarish - if a single car has crossed over into the bike lane then their tracks leave ruts, and then freeze, and then suck.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

It's coming.


----------



## Spatialized (Aug 23, 2012)

Enjoying an Indian-ish Summer right now. Have had some mornings into the mid to high 20s, but nothing too serious. Haven't even lit the furnace yet as its been warming up during the day, talking 30-40 degree changes. But yes, it's coming.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm starting to seriously think about winter and winter riding. Last year, I believe, we got our first big snow storm of the year on Halloween. The year before that we had snow as well. No snow this year, yet. But it's coming. It is coming.

As a primer for the winter I've created a list of my winter riding clothing for a variety of temp ranges. That can be viewed here. It's funny how every year I seem to try to relearn everything I learned the year before instead of recording what worked and sticking with it.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

blockphi said:


> I'm starting to seriously think about winter and winter riding. Last year, I believe, we got our first big snow storm of the year on Halloween. The year before that we had snow as well. No snow this year, yet. But it's coming. It is coming.
> 
> As a primer for the winter I've created a list of my winter riding clothing for a variety of temp ranges. That can be viewed here. It's funny how every year I seem to try to relearn everything I learned the year before instead of recording what worked and sticking with it.


I always spend a week or so just looking around the house for all the cold weather gear.....this year I stored most of it on a stand in my bedroom....


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

blockphi said:


> As a primer for the winter I've created a list of my winter riding clothing for a variety of temp ranges. That can be viewed here. It's funny how every year I seem to try to relearn everything I learned the year before instead of recording what worked and sticking with it.


I've got one of those saved too:

0C/32F - Start wearing shell jacket and merino skullcap.

-5C/23F - Add flip-top mittens over my fullfinger gloves. Add 3-in-1 poly balaclava which covers my head, but lets me leave my face open. Add lightweight tights under shellpants. Switch to cheap, oversized hiking shoes with thick worksocks (I run platform pedals all year anyway).

-15C/5F - Switch from mitten/glove combo to Snowboard gloves. It's probably time to start using the 3-in-1 balaclava as an actual balaclava.

-20C/-4F - Add fleece sweater under shell. Switch light tights to fleece tights. Add second layer of worksocks. Add second liner to gloves. Possibly use forearm/calf warmers.

-25C/-15F - Add neckwarmer over balaclava. Use both the fleece tights and light tights. Definitely use forearm/calf warmers. Add ski goggles.

-30C/-22F - Pretty rare so I don't have any specific gear, but I make sure to have some chemical hand/toe warmers easily accessible for emergencies.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Biking in the snow, Feb 1940, Iowa City

Shorpy Historical Photo Archive :: Iowa City in the Snow: 1940


----------



## vegascruiser (Mar 22, 2013)

mtbxplorer said:


> Biking in the snow, Feb 1940, Iowa City
> 
> Shorpy Historical Photo Archive :: Iowa City in the Snow: 1940


Cool pic. . .


----------



## trevordchi (Nov 2, 2013)

I live in Texas so a lot of you probably think I'm a major wimp but I'm going to need to invest in some "cold weather" gear before it gets too much cooler. I'm a college student on a budget so cycling specific stuff can be a bit pricey. Anyone have suggestions on any inexpensive gear that keeps you warm without making you crazy hot? Temps will be around 35-55, often with strong wind and always some humidity.

And before any of you snow birds talk trash I lived in Aspen Colorado at over 8000 feet and 45 degrees here feels much colder than 25 there.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

vegascruiser said:


> Cool pic. . .


Says me, too. I like the dangly thing in his bars 



trevordchi said:


> I'm a college student on a budget so cycling specific stuff can be a bit pricey. Anyone have suggestions on any inexpensive gear that keeps you warm without making you crazy hot?


That`s easy for dry climates, should be possible for you too, maybe with a little more scrounging. Cheap layers with as many zippers as possible. Thrift shops and end of season clearance sales are my favorite buys, but sometimes stuff shows up cheap unexpectedly just about anywhere. I finally bought a genuine "cycling" jacket last year- that`s the only clothes I have that were actually marketed for bikes, and it`s only $45 at full price.

Waterproof Jackets from People Who Really Know Waterproof Jackets!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Trevordchi, I'd agree, a cruise though any thrift shops is worth a look, some "track pants" and some windpants (athletic warm-ups) should work. A thin wool sweater under a windproof jacket works wonders. I have also gotten some good deals on geartrade.com, a lot of stuff there is returns companies are trying to unload. A browse through any bike stuff website clearance or outlet might be worthwhile, especially if it lets you sort by % off, although you might find a lot of shorts there this time of year.


----------



## trevordchi (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

WiTrailRunner said:


> I have Raynaud's Disease, so managing my hands/feet gets difficult, especially since my ride to work takes me over an hour. I'll be perfectly fine for the first 30 minutes and then it starts to get bad and I become miserable. Maybe the too-big-shoes is the way to go. I buy those little hand hot packs in bulk, otherwise I never make it through the winter. I don't currently own any shoes that have room to stuff them in though.


I suffer from the same, and cold/winter riding is pure agony for me sometimes. I found the cure for my hands, with some Pearl Izumi lobster gloves. My hands are so warm that they are actually sweating when I take them off. My feet, that is another story. I bought some Pearl Izumi wraps for my biking shoes that I will wear with wool socks, and those are decent, supposed to block the wind and help keep the warmth in. My toes still get cold and hurt, almost to the point of being unbearable. I have not messed with anything for my ankles yet, will have to look into that.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

For the coldfooted peoples...if you have not tried high-tops and flat pedals, I highly recommend them (I have 5.10 impact highs). Significantly warmer then low-tops, easy place to tuck in a warmer-pak by your ankle, and a better pant-cuff seal to eliminate the breeze between your pants and shoes (if you have some pants with elastic bottoms). I just bought an alpaca felt insole for them, but have not tried it yet; going to put one in one shoe at first to compare. In the past I used but was not overly impressed with the "astronaut" aerogel insoles.


----------



## vegascruiser (Mar 22, 2013)

trevordchi said:


> I live in Texas so a lot of you probably think I'm a major wimp but I'm going to need to invest in some "cold weather" gear before it gets too much cooler. I'm a college student on a budget so cycling specific stuff can be a bit pricey. Anyone have suggestions on any inexpensive gear that keeps you warm without making you crazy hot? Temps will be around 35-55, often with strong wind and always some humidity.
> 
> And before any of you snow birds talk trash I lived in Aspen Colorado at over 8000 feet and 45 degrees here feels much colder than 25 there.


Our winters in Vegas sound just about like yours. 35-55 range with the very rare occasional dip into the mid to high twenties. I work in public works and wear work clothes on the commute. Red Wing steel-toed boots, a light jacket with a hood and a heavy jacket over this. Two different pairs of generic Walmart gloves, a thin pair and a thick pair depending on how cold. A thick and a thin beanie hat--again from Walmart (I'm cheap). I just wear a pair of dickies work pants. If it's in the low thirties, thermals under the pants and work shirt and thicker socks in the Red Wings. I've never bought a bike specific piece of clothing and never intend to, and I can probably get away with this only cause I live in Vegas, which is good cause I'm cheap.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

My brother had Raynaud's diagnosed, and I had similar symptoms. Then we had our amalgam "silver" (actually half mercury) fillings removed safely and we treated (still ongoing), for the mercury exposure. No doubt some Raynaud's occurs without heavy metal exposure. Still, I pass on our experience, because as we got older other issues arose. YMMV. While dealing with Ranaud's before the amalgams came out, I just had to up the boot, leg, and hand coverage. Still had to peel the left hand off the handlebars and walk on feet that felt nothing, but they got normal a lot sooner. Good luck with this.

BrianMc


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

On the subject of keeping hands and feet warm, blocking the wind chill using pogies (bar/hand covers) is a help for the hands and wrists.

For the feet, my journey started with the usual measures: booties and thicker socks, then a pair of winter cycling boots that are a size bigger than I normally use, and leaving them loose.

Booties that I've tried tend to either sponge up moisture, or let it in at the sole openings, so nowdays I just stick a plastic bag over each foot and figure-8 a rubber band to keep it in place if I happen to unclip. My cleat bites through the bag enough to do its job, without any large openings to invite water invasion.

Last season I finally bit the bullet for a set of Hotronics e4 ski-boot heated insoles. On their maximum setting, they're a bit of a help... I can't feel their heat, but they offset my losses enough to get me through. However, they weigh a ton and are unwieldy to deal with. I wonder if a guy could create his own dynamo shoe heaters by sandwiching a ring of magnets between the pedal and crankarm, with an inductively-powered heating element in the shoe. I'd gladly sacrifice 15 watts to that 

In the big picture, feet sweat and I end up soaking my insulation. So for rides over 2 hours, it's not a bad idea to bring a spare pair of warm socks and do a swap.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ I like the pedal-powered foot heater idea!

No cycling content, but watch and be amazed at his feats in the cold. It looks crazy but somehow he survives what looks impossible...


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ An IR film of him in the freezer would be interesting. Especially with a relay team of normals for comparison.


----------



## canuckjgc (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone in the Pacific Northwest? We have a different kind of winter ride - miserable cold heavy rain hovering around 2C/33F, grey skies. Rain wear and visibility is a challenge, as it staying warm and dry.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Check for riders near you here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/commuting/mtbr-commuters-make-your-mark-map-821732.html


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

canuckjgc said:


> Anyone in the Pacific Northwest? We have a different kind of winter ride - miserable cold heavy rain hovering around 2C/33F, grey skies. Rain wear and visibility is a challenge, as it staying warm and dry.


Yes, Eastern WA here. We don't get as much rain over here as the west side, but many of my longer homebound commutes end up being a war of attrition on one of those fronts (staying warm and/or dry), especially if I'm trying to get some training, which means I'm sweating a lot. Sweat like crazy uphill, freeze on the downhill, repeat.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Letter of the Day (Nov. 10): Winter biking | Star Tribune


----------



## vegascruiser (Mar 22, 2013)

mtbxplorer said:


> Letter of the Day (Nov. 10): Winter biking | Star Tribune


No biking season in Las Vegas either--year round riding.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Supposed to snow with a chance of accumulation tomorrow. I probably won't be looking forward to that in a couple months, but right now it means I get to ride my finally-complete Pugsley to work.


----------



## msscout.mae (Nov 11, 2013)

This will be my first season commuting on bike. I am a Student Teacher for high school Biology and will go pro next year, so in this transition I am trying to build structure/foundation for the life I want to live, and that involves riding my bicycle to work everyday. I also do not have anyone to share the experience with, which mostly for me at the moment means figuring logistics is difficult: how do I get my laptop to work without getting wet/damaged? How do I get my clothes to work still pressed (I starch-iron that **** and it cannot be wrinkled by the time I get to work). I am going to purchase a rack and waterproof pannier bags tomorrow. Last week I drove up and dropped off my clothes for the week, but to keep with that routine I would have to drive at least one day, which might turn out to be inevitable, but any suggestions? I must limit the weight I carry on my back because I have a few herniating disks that rebel otherwise. My morning commute commitment officially begins on Tuesday 11/12/13 because it is my first day of Placement at the high school which is 11.6 miles away and in Santa Cruz I am fortunate for (weather one, and) single track: about 6 miles of the commute. 
I am excited to have found this forum to see the adventures of you folks, and I will post some lovely morning pictures from the green as well. Ride STRONG!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Welcome msscout! Gotta love the pedaling teachers influencing young people. You may find that the week's worth of clothes you brought in will last longer than anticipated if you are only wearing them inside, which could reduce how often you have to drive. Clean and used underthings are easy to tote back and forth. If possible, it would be great if you could leave the laptop at work and get documents home via flashdrives or the cloud. It's certainly possible to carry it, but I enjoy traveling light. Good luck with the bikecommute, and the first day at the H.S. - have you tried the route out yet?


----------



## vegascruiser (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes, welcome, msscout. . .


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

canuckjgc said:


> Anyone in the Pacific Northwest? We have a different kind of winter ride - miserable cold heavy rain hovering around 2C/33F, grey skies. Rain wear and visibility is a challenge, as it staying warm and dry.


I live on the east side of Seattle and am a year-round rider. Good clothes and good lights makes the winter bearable.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Ice with a coating of fluffy snow starting at midnight should make it to mid morning, here. Lake effect off Lake Michigan. Usually can wait until the fifteenth of November for snow tires on the cars and not see any snow until or even after Christmas. Shaping up to be memorable.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

WiTrailRunner said:


> I had a miserable suffer fest on my ride home last night in 36 degrees plus a headwind the whole way. I needed an extra layer everywhere. Now this morning is 27 degrees and while I can add extra layers elsewhere, my worst issue is my feet.
> 
> Currently I'm riding flats with a pair of Gore-tex Merrells and thick wool socks, but that's not warm enough. I've tried the whole wrap your foot in a bag before putting on your shoes thing and didn't think that really helped. So what the heck do you do to keep your feet warm in the 20s and 30s? My ride isn't short, so I'm not willing to just tough it out. Nor do I want to sink a whole bunch of money into buying something that I'll only use for another month or so. I'm not hardcore enough to keep this going once it snows. Easy solutions? Suck it up and pay a bunch of money for a pair of boots?


Today I officially changed over from clipless to flats for the winter. On Saturday night I rode for two hours in 20F and by the end of the ride my feet were quite cold. Tomorrow morning it is supposed to be single digits, so time to break out the boots.

I've worn Keen Revel boots for the past two winters and have been warm and cozy down to 20 below. I got them two sizes too big so that when it dips too far below 0 I can wear two sock layers. I generally use a thin Darn Tough sock as the base with a heavy weight Cabella's hunting wool boot sock on top. I picked my boots up at REI in the attic for something like 50 bucks. Feet and hands are the hardest to get the layers dialed in, but once you do, you'll be golden. Best of luck


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

blockphi said:


> Today I officially changed over from clipless to flats for the winter. On Saturday night I rode for two hours in 20F and by the end of the ride my feet were quite cold. Tomorrow morning it is supposed to be single digits, so time to break out the boots.
> 
> I've worn Keen Revel boots for the past two winters and have been warm and cozy down to 20 below. I got them two sizes too big so that when it dips too far below 0 I can wear two sock layers. I generally use a thin Darn Tough sock as the base with a heavy weight Cabella's hunting wool boot sock on top. I picked my boots up at REI in the attic for something like 50 bucks. Feet and hands are the hardest to get the layers dialed in, but once you do, you'll be golden. Best of luck


I love me some Keen footwear. I had a pair of Targhee 2's that were recently downgraded to yard work duty because they're starting to fall apart, but they lasted a few years of heavy use, including a few backpacking trips, daily fall/winter/early spring wear and many day hikes. Also have a pair of their winter boots and casual shoes I wear to work.

Single digits in early November, holy moly!


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Back to car snot ice salt and slush


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

The forecast was 1-3” of snow last night, and a chance of snow this afternoon as well, so I decided it was time to mount up the snow tires. 

The ice spiker pro’s I bought for last winter seem OK still, although the center studs are not as long/sharp as the outer ones. I’d forgotten how tight the clearance is on these 2.35’s in my ’98 Litespeed Unicoi frame, but they fit. I forgot to adjust the V brakes and the BB7 discs - they worked but were on the lame side. We ended up with about 2” at my house. It wasn’t the coldest morning, 20F, but it felt coldest because of the gusty winds, which were of course headwinds. I was glad I had added the pogies. 

I sadly drove the first 4 miles which was the snowiest part…by the time I parked my car at my normal multimodal lot at a lower elevation, there was just ice and a dusting of snow. At least the ice still justified the tire changeover. The ride was slow, but seemed more slowed by headwinds than by the studded tires.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

12F when I left the house at 4:30 AM. Dark and cold, but a nice ride all the same. A bit chillier when I got to town at 10F and then down to 8F as I moved from the bus stop to the office. The biggest challenge of my winter commute, apart from making my bus connection, will be the bus ride itself. Have to keep from sweating before getting on the bus, staying comfortable while on the bus, and not freezing once I get off the bus. Of course, there is carry over heat, so my first ten minutes are spent sweating and then I get cold. Have to work on that somehow.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Two things that helped me a lot when I had the bike-bus commute were bringing along a really warm “waiting for the bus hat”, and a thermos of hot coffee for the bus ride.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

The stories from all the multi-modal winter commuters have made me realize how tough that must be. Dressing for a ride at 0F or -10F is easy, but I would be way too underdressed to stand at the busstop for any length of time, and then would probably get sweaty on the bus.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

So tonight was my first night in actual _snow_. I rode down well into the 20s and high teens last year (through mid December), but never when there was a layer of snow on the road. I was terrified that some idiot driver was going to take me out. Also almost ate it on an iced over concrete ramp. Considering a switch to a studded tire. Might switch bikes altogether to the flat bar MTB, but she would need a bit of love.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Sanath said:


> So tonight was my first night in actual _snow_. I rode down well into the 20s and high teens last year (through mid December), but never when there was a layer of snow on the road. I was terrified that some idiot driver was going to take me out. Also almost ate it on an iced over concrete ramp.


Pucker moments and danger...
But in between, it sure is fun! Did you have a good time? Did you get to make an anaconda track down the middle of the road?


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

19 degrees this morning, yesterday was warmer bu we had about 1/2 inch of snow on the ground. The roads were all clear and all was melted by the afternoon. I adjusted my usual 35 degree attire this morning by adding thermal long underwear under my tights and a balaclava. With my collars zipped up on my fleece pullover and my outer shell combined with the balaclava I was actually overheating by the time I got to work.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Sanath said:


> Also almost ate it on an iced over concrete ramp. Considering a switch to a studded tire.


Yup doesn't make sense to risk it with out studs. There will always be a little patch of ice covered up by snow...in the wrong place it could easily put you down in front of a car.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Yup, waiting for the bus is horrible. Last night it took me nearly three hours to get home due to poor traffic conditions. The bus ride was okay, but slow. By the time the bus ride was over, it was 7F and for the entire ride home I just couldn't keep my hands warm. No fun.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

blockphi said:


> By the time the bus ride was over, it was 7F and for the entire ride home I just couldn't keep my hands warm. No fun.


You've got my sympathies. If it's pretty cold out (lets say below 0F) I've learned that there's nothing worse than making a quick stop where you warm up, and then heading off again while your gloves/socks/hat are still a little sweaty. That moisture is killer.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

newfangled said:


> You've got my sympathies. If it's pretty cold out (lets say below 0F) I've learned that there's nothing worse than making a quick stop where you warm up, and then heading off again while your gloves/socks/hat are still a little sweaty. That moisture is killer.


I agree. Having sweaty gloves and hat is a killer. The strange thing about last night was that I had switched my thin liners for a completely dry pair of heavier weight liners. I think the coldness was due to a circulation issue - the heavier liners squeezed my finger tips.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> Pucker moments and danger...
> But in between, it sure is fun! Did you have a good time? Did you get to make an anaconda track down the middle of the road?


The trail was fun, and the icy concrete ramp is conquerable, but I'll be honest, the worry about drivers has me pretty spooked. I'll have to think on it some more, and see if anybody even wants to buy my damn truck.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Ill = off the bike =unfit = slow = less heat production = more clothes than usual for the temp = the Bar Mitts went on. Can't wait until spring.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Sanath said:


> The trail was fun, and the icy concrete ramp is conquerable, but I'll be honest, the worry about drivers has me pretty spooked. I'll have to think on it some more, and see if anybody even wants to buy my damn truck.


Worrying about the other folks out there is a sure way to kill the mood. I've tried to build in my mind a fairly fatalistic view. It's not if I get hit, but when. And I take what steps I can to reduce my risks, but keeping in the back of my head that I'm doing all I can to be save allows me to turn that voice of worry way down. Kind of the cest la vie approach, right?


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

blockphi said:


> Worrying about the other folks out there is a sure way to kill the mood. I've tried to build in my mind a fairly fatalistic view. It's not if I get hit, but when. And I take what steps I can to reduce my risks, but keeping in the back of my head that I'm doing all I can to be save allows me to turn that voice of worry way down. Kind of the cest la vie approach, right?


If you believe you'll eventually be hit, why do you keep riding? I can't come up with a good argument for continuing to ride if I accept that eventually I'll be hit and injured/killed.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

blockphi said:


> Worrying about the other folks out there is a sure way to kill the mood. I've tried to build in my mind a fairly fatalistic view. It's not if I get hit, but when. And I take what steps I can to reduce my risks, but keeping in the back of my head that I'm doing all I can to be save allows me to turn that voice of worry way down. Kind of the cest la vie approach, right?


The safest way to ride is to continual observe and recognize hazards, then mitigate those hazards as best as possible....(change routes, education, slowing down, signalling, lights etc etc). You will end up paying attention, smartening up, and being careful.

Over the years you become better and better at this and therefore safer and safer.

You end up riding routes that are nice and safe, you end up calmer and more in control...

But most importantly you end up on the right side of the grass.


----------



## WiTrailRunner (Mar 1, 2011)

So this morning it was 30 degrees feels like 26 when I biked in. I'm okay for the first few miles, but then I start sweating. And once I start sweating, I'm okay for a while. But after about 10 miles, I become pretty miserable and wet and even colder, since it's the coldest part of the day right around sunrise. Am I over dressing? I feel like I would freeze if I had on less clothing. (Sorry, n00b question.) My commute is fairly long, so it's hard figure out what to wear.


----------



## vegascruiser (Mar 22, 2013)

blockphi said:


> Worrying about the other folks out there is a sure way to kill the mood. I've tried to build in my mind a fairly fatalistic view. It's not if I get hit, but when. And I take what steps I can to reduce my risks, but keeping in the back of my head that I'm doing all I can to be save allows me to turn that voice of worry way down. Kind of the cest la vie approach, right?


I don't worry about being hit. I'm very careful and won't hesitate to do the salmon thing or ride a sidewalk if it means living to ride another day. If I feel an area is really unsafe I'll cross the street and ride against traffic. At least that way I can see what's coming. I'm sure my commuting antics leave many highbrow commuters scratching their heads. So be it. But I got to do this commuting thing my way to stay alive. While I think Vegas is making strides to be a better bike commuter city, it's not there yet, and some bike lanes literally have traffic whizzing by at forty five miles per hour and only feet from you. I ride the sidewalk every time in this scenario.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

WiTrailRunner said:


> So this morning it was 30 degrees feels like 26 when I biked in. I'm okay for the first few miles, but then I start sweating. And once I start sweating, I'm okay for a while. But after about 10 miles, I become pretty miserable and wet and even colder, since it's the coldest part of the day right around sunrise. Am I over dressing? I feel like I would freeze if I had on less clothing. (Sorry, n00b question.) My commute is fairly long, so it's hard figure out what to wear.


It definitely sounds like too much clothing, sweating is the quickest way to get cold. Try one less layer, or a thinner layer, you have to start out on the cool side. If you're worried you'll be cold, bring along something easy to add in case you misjudged it. Sometimes you can just unzip a jacket or other layer to prevent sweating on an uphill section, and then zip up again as needed.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

OK, so I am 4 months into my commuting by bike 3-4 times a week. How the hell do you guys not go homicidal (or windicidal?) about wind??!?!?!!!??!?! 

I turn enough in my commute that I ride literally almost every direction of a 360 degree circle at some point. And the wind knows this. And it's evil. So it shifts so I SOMEHOW have a headwind no matter what way I am going. But it's not just a headwind. That would just mean focusing my energy on going forward. NNNNoooooooooooo.... it's like a hybrid cross wind and head wind from the quarter. So not only do I focus on moving forward, I focus on going straight too since the damn bike gets blown all over the place. 

I'll ride in 0 degrees all freaking day. I'll commute in 85+ degrees. But this Fall, particularly the last few weeks, the wind has really picked up. 20+ mph is just not fun, so I won't do it. My last commute Friday before last) was 30 degrees (fine) with 25 mph headwind. Slowest time ever, and expended WAY more energy than ever. I was so pissed off by the time I got home I didn't even want to LOOK at the commuter bike for a few days. 

And then my wife asked me a very good question. "Why do you ride bikes?" "Because it's fun." "And did you have 'fun' on your ride today?" "Hell no. Stupid bike." "So why don't you just ride when it's nice outside and fun, or save the time by driving and then go on a mtb ride at night?" "BECAUSE I AM A BIKE COMMUTER DAMMIT!!!! Touche' though." 

But I haven't ridden the commuter since that day. Any tips on how to deal with wind?!?! I am trying to psych myself up to commute in tomorrow and it's looking like (surprise surprise) 15+ mph again.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

pointerDixie214 said:


> OK, so I am 4 months into my commuting by bike 3-4 times a week. How the hell do you guys not go homicidal (or windicidal?) about wind??!?!?!!!??!?!
> 
> I turn enough in my commute that I ride literally almost every direction of a 360 degree circle at some point. And the wind knows this. And it's evil. So it shifts so I SOMEHOW have a headwind no matter what way I am going. But it's not just a headwind. That would just mean focusing my energy on going forward. NNNNoooooooooooo.... it's like a hybrid cross wind and head wind from the quarter. So not only do I focus on moving forward, I focus on going straight too since the damn bike gets blown all over the place.
> 
> ...


Swear a lot about the wind, seems to work for me...

In all seriousness maybe change your route a bit? My old commute was a straight shot down a road with larger buildings on either side, acted like a wind tunnel and I was miserable. Took about a half mile longer route through a more residential area and had less wind related problems, still windy some days but not a sustained 10-15 mph every day.


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

msscout.mae said:


> This will be my first season commuting on bike. I am a Student Teacher for high school Biology and will go pro next year, so in this transition I am trying to build structure/foundation for the life I want to live, and that involves riding my bicycle to work everyday. I also do not have anyone to share the experience with, which mostly for me at the moment means figuring logistics is difficult: how do I get my laptop to work without getting wet/damaged? How do I get my clothes to work still pressed (I starch-iron that **** and it cannot be wrinkled by the time I get to work). I am going to purchase a rack and waterproof pannier bags tomorrow. Last week I drove up and dropped off my clothes for the week, but to keep with that routine I would have to drive at least one day, which might turn out to be inevitable, but any suggestions? I must limit the weight I carry on my back because I have a few herniating disks that rebel otherwise. My morning commute commitment officially begins on Tuesday 11/12/13 because it is my first day of Placement at the high school which is 11.6 miles away and in Santa Cruz I am fortunate for (weather one, and) single track: about 6 miles of the commute.
> I am excited to have found this forum to see the adventures of you folks, and I will post some lovely morning pictures from the green as well. Ride STRONG!


Welcome to bike commuting msscout! And teaching! I finished my student teaching this past spring, and you might as well call yourself a capital T teacher now because you basically will be.  With all the joys and pains! I'm also a bike commuter of ten years in metro Philly area.

Now, not to be discouraging, but I chose not to combine the two for student teaching.

One reason was that both gigs (for music you do both K-8 and HS) were a stone throw away from Septa stops. The second is, and I don't want to be discouraging here, that you will be busier than you ever have in your entire friggin life. I needed the extra 30 min each day on the train to either mentally prepare, or polish off something I was up to 2AM working on, or just meditate. And being tired bike commuting can get dangerous.

But again, I don't want to sound discouraging, just realistic! I know you want to go full fledged at the start, but that might lead to burn out. Maybe commit to biking in X many days the first month, one more the next, and one more the third? Definitely ride the route a few times loaded down to get an idea of how long and how tired you will be.

You have the right idea about good change of clothes. As you know kids, but high schoolers in general, are very perceptive about appearance. It might seem minor, but it's not. Students will be quicker to respect someone that looks like all their other teachers, and not a sweaty stinky bike nut mess. Once you get past that trust/respect, then you can finally get to the learning  I do bike into my current job (after school program... Getting hired for music is rough this year) and the kids definitely respect that about me, once they get over the typical teen comment phase. It also helps there are at least two other bike commuters at that school I know of. See if your co op will let you bring the bike inside somewhere? Maybe mention how you are biking in from wherever when you introduce yourself? Kids like a little mystery about their teachers 

I dunno if the part of Santa Cruz you are talking about is really urban, but honestly biking through the blocks near my school -helps- my safety if anything. The kids see me and yell hi across the street, and everyone keeps an eye out for each other. Unfortunately it's one of the worst traffic areas in Philly, so I have to do a really long route back at night to hit several bike lanes.

Definitely buy the best waterproof panniers you can afford (the safe bet is Ortliebs) Then double up the protection (even just a plastic bag) on the laptop. I carry an ipad and I out it on the side I know I am less likely to slide to if I do take a spill. Then pad it with the clothes.

Anyhow, that's my two cents and good luck this semester! Remember, they might call it student teaching the training wheels come off real quick! But you will have memories that you will never forget! I still tear up a little looking at the poster the K-8 kids made me, or watching videos of my hi school singers.


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

Err, I just saw your start date was 11/12... Somehow my brain read 01/12... Nov is an odd time to start! How did the first week go??


----------



## vegascruiser (Mar 22, 2013)

pointerDixie214 said:


> OK, so I am 4 months into my commuting by bike 3-4 times a week. How the hell do you guys not go homicidal (or windicidal?) about wind??!?!?!!!??!?!
> 
> I turn enough in my commute that I ride literally almost every direction of a 360 degree circle at some point. And the wind knows this. And it's evil. So it shifts so I SOMEHOW have a headwind no matter what way I am going. But it's not just a headwind. That would just mean focusing my energy on going forward. NNNNoooooooooooo.... it's like a hybrid cross wind and head wind from the quarter. So not only do I focus on moving forward, I focus on going straight too since the damn bike gets blown all over the place.
> 
> ...


Just put your head down and peddle through it. I actually feel a great sense of accomplishment on peddling through a horrendously windy day. Several weeks ago, 25-35 mph sustained winds with 45-55 mph gusts almost doubled my fifteen mile commute time. And while I did drive in to work the very next day in protest (I, too, did not want to see my commuter for a time), I was glad for the experience and I felt great accomplishment peddling up my driveway that evening, despite it taking double time. That said, if commuting in the wind ain't fun, and if you ain't getting at least something out of it, then just don't do it.


----------



## Spatialized (Aug 23, 2012)

pointerDixie214 said:


> OK, so I am 4 months into my commuting by bike 3-4 times a week. How the hell do you guys not go homicidal (or windicidal?) about wind??!?!?!!!??!?!
> 
> I turn enough in my commute that I ride literally almost every direction of a 360 degree circle at some point. And the wind knows this. And it's evil. So it shifts so I SOMEHOW have a headwind no matter what way I am going. But it's not just a headwind. That would just mean focusing my energy on going forward. NNNNoooooooooooo.... it's like a hybrid cross wind and head wind from the quarter. So not only do I focus on moving forward, I focus on going straight too since the damn bike gets blown all over the place.
> 
> ...


Wind is my nemesis. When I first moved to my town, I didn't mind the wind, it didn't bother me. My wife said that would change...it did. Spring and Fall suck here...windy. I've seen more weather alerts just fir wind this year than I've ever seen in m life. But I digress.

How to deal? Head down, teeth gritted, swear words on the tongue and the rare sense of accomplishment when I get to work, kind of like flipping the bird to the weather. I've found that certain sections are terribly windy due to funneling effect of the road and buildings. Unfortunately, this consists 90% of my commute, no refuge. I've experimented with alternative routes which only adds time (and a chance of getting lost in most cases - unmapped outlaw trails) and doesn't help all that much. So I have to gut it out, try to make a game out of it...how much can I suffer. Do I enjoy it? No, there are days where I want to throw to bike into traffic and say "screw it". But the days where I conquer the weather make up for those. Grit is how to survive.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ha thanks all. That's about what I figured. We live in a pretty remote area so no tunneling effects thankfully. 

And yes, dropped more f bombs at the wind that day than any other time in my life. Lol


----------



## trevordchi (Nov 2, 2013)

The only day I didn't enjoy my ride was the day with 35 mph winds. I thought I was in shape until that day.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well the bad storms that rolled through the Midwest are bringing thunderstorms and 30 mph sustained with gusts to 45. Guess I am pussing out tomorrow too. 

I am kicking myself now for the handful of days that were beautiful and perfect and I chose 30 minutes extra sleep and skipped a ride. lol. 

Lesson learned.


----------



## vegascruiser (Mar 22, 2013)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Well the bad storms that rolled through the Midwest are bringing thunderstorms and 30 mph sustained with gusts to 45. Guess I am pussing out tomorrow too.
> 
> I am kicking myself now for the handful of days that were beautiful and perfect and I chose 30 minutes extra sleep and skipped a ride. lol.
> 
> Lesson learned.


I can't count how many days I've peddled to work in terrible weather but drove in beautiful. Very aggravating indeed. . .

So the one time in the wind that I actually tossed in the towel and called my wife to come get me, she couldn't get me cause I had both sets of keys to the Jeep with me. My jeep is the only vehicle I have with the receiver hitch bike rack. My wife did volunteer to pack my three kids into the van, however, meet me to get the key and then drive back in the Cherokee. Since this was during the kids' homework time and all, and because I knew at sometime in the future this incident would likely be used against me (how I interrupted the kids' studies even though my wife specifically told me that day to drive in), I just peddled through the last few miles. So windy it took me nearly forty-five minutes to go four miles.

Gotta love the commuting life style. . .right now I'm contemplating whether to peddle the five miles to my CDL physical right now. Problem is, this clinic is in a seedy area and I don't want my bike stolen for a ten mile roundtrip commute. Not sure if there's a bike rack, etc., etc. Maybe I'll just hit the mt. bike trails this afternoon to get in my ride.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

vegascruiser said:


> Gotta love the commuting life style. . .right now I'm contemplating whether to peddle the five miles to my CDL physical right now. Problem is, this clinic is in a seedy area and I don't want my bike stolen for a ten mile roundtrip commute. Not sure if there's a bike rack, etc., etc. Maybe I'll just hit the mt. bike trails this afternoon to get in my ride.


I park my bike inside the waiting room at my doc's office.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*We do less shoveling?*

I've seen much the same in Central Illinois after a blowing storm:


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Well the bad storms that rolled through the Midwest are bringing thunderstorms and 30 mph sustained with gusts to 45. Guess I am pussing out tomorrow too.
> 
> I am kicking myself now for the handful of days that were beautiful and perfect and I chose 30 minutes extra sleep and skipped a ride. lol.
> 
> Lesson learned.


Headwind is like a hill without a soul. Just gear down and suffer. I live north of Boston MA and wonder about the headwind in every direction. Just think about the cagers in their cars and smile. I have been blown over( onto grass). Last year, howling wind, blown over, head went into soft snow bank, up-to-neck. Laughed really hard, once I got the snow out from behind my glasses. Whoot.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

leeboh said:


> Headwind is like a hill without a soul. Just gear down and suffer. I live north of Boston MA and wonder about the headwind in every direction. Just think about the cagers in their cars and smile. I have been blown over( onto grass). Last year, howling wind, blown over, head went into soft snow bank, up-to-neck. Laughed really hard, once I got the snow out from behind my glasses. Whoot.


What city do you live in?


----------



## vegascruiser (Mar 22, 2013)

jeffscott said:


> I park my bike inside the waiting room at my doc's office.


Good idea, but since it's not a regular dr. I wasn't sure they'd let me. I ending up driving and NOT going on a mt. bike ride in the afternoon. Struck out twice for a bike ride.


----------



## Sksbrowndog (Dec 25, 2012)

I commute in Las Vegas, it seems we get our share of wind in the spring and fall. My first year or two commuting I would not ride on windy days, then I realized if I didn't ride on windy days, I wouldn't be riding. So I learned you just ride, gear down and enjoy the workout.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

feeling like -21 C with windchill.
touring compound tires feel dead.
swapped over to gummier cross rubber and we'll see in the morning how she goes!


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

New record cold for me today, 16 degrees and windy. The windchill was close to zero. I had 2 clothing issues. My toes were really cold by time I got to work. I had on my Lake winter shoes with Smartwool sock liners and very thick wool socks. I always have issues with cold feet, not sure what else I can do short of toe warmers. Second was my hands. My warmest bike gloves weren't warm enough at 23. I tried the Black Diamond gloves I got got climbing Mt. Washington in January a couple years ago, they were too bulky though. I used a pair of EMS mittens with Gore-tex. They were plenty warm, only issue was it was a bit difficult shifting. Maybe I should go SS for the winter.

Might get a big winter storm on Wednesday. That should be fun! Though I won't be commuting Wed, Thurs or Fri this week. I will be mountain biking Friday but not back on the commuter until next week after tomorrow.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ I guess you could try booties over the Lakes, or a box of toe-warmers goes a long way. Pogies aka moose mitts aka bar mitts are the best thing since sliced bread for your hands.

A low of 0F here today, but it zoomed up to 2F by the time I left. Thankfully yetserday’s buitter gusty winds stopped. I had one of those day when I know I’m putting on one too many layer but I couldn’t stop myself…sure enough I was too warm on top hallway to work. Although it can be a good feeling to pedal with your jacket zipper down, telling the world you are toasty. Pogies plus pretty warm gloves were perfect. Toes a bit chilly with the woolies plus keen insulated boots, but not bad, just noticeably cold..


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

call me a wimp but it's been in the 30s and pissing down rain for days in Texas. I can handle cold, and I can take a little rain, but combining them sounds miserable and makes me glad I have a car.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Ah, cold morning here....15 F this morning for the ride in. Just finished my Straggler build yesterday, but ended up riding my Puglsey to work due to it having Bar Mitts and I wanted to be comfy on the ride in.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> call me a wimp but it's been in the 30s and pissing down rain for days in Texas. I can handle cold, and I can take a little rain, but combining them sounds miserable and makes me glad I have a car.


I hear ya. You need to cover like 99% of your body in rain gear to deal with cold AND wet weather. It's a new thing for me, I rode the other day when it was low 40's and raining. I had rain paints, rain coat with the hood on under my helmet and rain covers on my shoes. My gloves were soft shell and they soaked through after about 20-30 minutes, that's when I got uncomfortable and said screw this, I'm going home. Getting waterproof gloves for Christmas.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

I need some studded tires, probably 26xwhatever for my MTB, which i desperately need to go through and fix up. Any suggestions on a good studded winter tire that's not crazy expensive? I'd like to keep my eye on things through Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals to see if I can nab some on the cheap.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Sanath said:


> I need some studded tires, probably 26xwhatever for my MTB, which i desperately need to go through and fix up. Any suggestions on a good studded winter tire that's not crazy expensive? I'd like to keep my eye on things through Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals to see if I can nab some on the cheap.


Studded Bicycle Tires

He has the M&G for $70 bucks a pop.....the tire is a bit heavy but should last 20000 km...(Studs will outlast the rubber.)

He also has probably the best selection.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I just bought a pair of M&G tires for my wife's bike this morning. <$50
Tree Fort Bikes - Online Bicycle Parts and Accessories, Bicycle Tools and Maintenance
They are a great commuter tire. Mine are going on their 3rd season. They have enough traction to ride across a glare lake.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey are the W240s worth the extra coin? $70 vs. $50 at REI.

W160

W240

Edit: whoa, 700x40 W240. Is it better to switch to the wider tire MTB or stick with the 700c cross bike through the winter? The MTB has lower gearing, which is probably going to be more useful, but it also needs repairs (shifter/derailer, headset bearing) and I'd have to move my lights over. And figure out seating. I guess I'm talking myself more into is 700c workable or do i pretty much need a wider tire?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Hi Sanath,

For general riding the 160 stud version is great. If you have lots of icy hills to climb the higher stud count could help but in general it will hurt your rolling resistance so there is a trade off other than cost.

Re: wider vs thinner. If you are riding on roads you want a thinner winter tire to bite down into the snow and get to solid ground/ice below. If you are riding on trails you want a fatter tire to help you float over the snow. Since roads are usually treated and slushy you never get much float on them even with fat tires.

700c vs 26": 240 studs in a 26" tire gives you a higher stud density than 240 studs in a 700c tire.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

The nokian 1.95 tires are really narrow - more like a 1.7. A coworker has the 1.9 schwalbe snowstud and it looks gigantic compared to my m&g.

The m&g is a great on ice and hardpack, but I find it's surprisingly crummy on fresh snow. And I don't think moving to the 240 would fix that, because it's a width problem and not a stud one. The m&g is a weird middle-ground that's too wide to reliably cut down to the ground and too narrow to give any reliable float. Everyone's winter conditions will be different, but around here it's great 95% of the time, and then it's really surprisingly terrible on some days.

So I probably would go narrower with the 40mm, or wider with a 2.1 or a schwalbe.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> Re: wider vs thinner. If you are riding on roads you want a thinner winter tire to bite down into the snow and get to solid ground/ice below. If you are riding on trails you want a fatter tire to help you float over the snow. Since roads are usually treated and slushy you never get much float on them even with fat tires.


Too much of a simplification....sometimes you need float on the roads sometimes you need to cut down to a more consolidated layer...

sometimes you need float on the trails...sometimes you need to cut down to a more consolidated layer.

Just depends on the particular snow conditions of that day.

Most often it is only possible to ride car snot with float...

A narrower tire can be made to float by riding faster.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

newfangled said:


> The m&g is a great on ice and hardpack, but I find it's surprisingly crummy on fresh snow. And I don't think moving to the 240 would fix that, because it's a width problem and not a stud one. The m&g is a weird middle-ground that's too wide to reliably cut down to the ground and too narrow to give any reliable float. Everyone's winter conditions will be different, but around here it's great 95% of the time, and then it's really surprisingly terrible on some days.


Float or lack of float is strongly dependant on the riders weight....so perhaps you are lighter or heavier than the rider you are making the reccomendation for....


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

jeffscott said:


> Too much of a simplification....sometimes you need float on the roads sometimes you need to cut down to a more consolidated layer...
> 
> sometimes you need float on the trails...sometimes you need to cut down to a more consolidated layer.
> 
> ...


Well, since sanath was looking to choose a single set of tires I was giving him the fundamentals. In my experience floating on car snot in traffic on narrow tires isn't a real comfortable feeling.

I agree with newf that sometimes the 1.9" M&G float too much but most of the time they are a great choice, especially if most of your riding is on pavement with occasional ice.

On a related note, I just outfitted one of my trail bikes with 26" ice spiker EVOs. 361 studs baby! Not a tire I'd want to ride on the road much.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

Gads, the ride in was like ice skating. Around 4" of heavy, wet snow that just compressed to a functional equivalent of ice. Steering was a joke and I had to walk several sections. 

If it helps steer a recommendation I think I'll have to deal with whatever's left on the ungroomed/uncleared trail (heavy/wet snow or re-frozen ruts) considerably more than fresh powder or anything on-road. It sounds like the 26x1.9 M&G is about the same width as a 700x40 though. I think I've essentially made up my mind to get the 700x40 tires and not deal with outfitting a second bike right now, unless anyone can come up with any reason I might not want to do that.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Well to further complicate things, if what you're dealing with is frozen ruts the problem with narrow tires is that they can easily get eaten by the various gaps and spaces.

My main tires are 29x2.25 icespikerpros. The big volume means I can run around 20psi, and they conform to stuff rather than bouncing off. They can get me through anything, and the bike with the m&gs only gets used when road conditions are pretty settled.

I mention this every winter, but the manufacturers have gone crazy with stud count when for most applications I don't think it actually adds much. I think a big volume knobby with 2 rows of studs (instead of 5) would be a more reliable commuter tire than what's actually out there.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

Well they're not so much ruts (as from a bike tire) as they are... bumps (as from a footprint). I'd love to have a 29er or fatbike as an option but I've got to just run the bikes available, which are a 26" MTB and a 700c cross bike.

edit: good jesus **** those ice spikers are expensive.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Sanath said:


> edit: good jesus **** those ice spikers are expensive.


Their msrp is indeed ridiculous. I got mine for $100/tire, which was okay. This is winter #3, and they don't look brandnew anymore, but they should have plenty of life left.

As for the frozen footprints, I did 2 winters on my m&gs. They worked pretty well, but I had to accept that some days would not be good days.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

.


No love for Hakkapelliittas? I picked up a used set last year from a craigslist seller who moved to a 700c steed. I'm eager to try them out, but last winter gave me no opportunity, and the conditions have yet to warrant it here this year.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

newfangled said:


> Well to further complicate things, if what you're dealing with is frozen ruts the problem with narrow tires is that they can easily get eaten by the various gaps and spaces.
> 
> My main tires are 29x2.25 icespikerpros. The big volume means I can run around 20psi, and they conform to stuff rather than bouncing off. They can get me through anything, and the bike with the m&gs only gets used when road conditions are pretty settled.
> 
> I mention this every winter, but the manufacturers have gone crazy with stud count when for most applications I don't think it actually adds much. I think a big volume knobby with 2 rows of studs (instead of 5) would be a more reliable commuter tire than what's actually out there.


Good points

My Freddie Revenz 2.35 x 26 ...are absolutly excellent with ruts etc...

they actually weigh less than the M&G cause they have aluminum body/carbide tip studs...

But the are pigs for rolling resistance...

But you get alot more float through the car snot where you really want to cut through if you can...but if the M&G dont cut through the Freddies are better...

Anyway it is all about conditions...and I have never made it through the whole year picking the right tire...


----------



## Jiff24 (Jan 4, 2012)

bedwards1000 said:


> I just bought a pair of M&G tires for my wife's bike this morning. <$50
> Tree Fort Bikes - Online Bicycle Parts and Accessories, Bicycle Tools and Maintenance
> They are a great commuter tire. Mine are going on their 3rd season. They have enough traction to ride across a glare lake.


Ditto on Treefort M&G, I got them recommended by my brother. Supposed to easily last several seasons. Not the best tire, but hard to beat for the price. They have been working great for me so far.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

goddayumnstoopidfrigging...

Punctured tube other day on my studded tire, when I went to try and replace the tube all of a sudden the tire's sliding off the rim at anywhere near proper psi.
After wasting about an hour of pumping, deflating, re-inflating, etc I throw the stupid tire into the corner and swap in a marathon xr.
don't like rocking one stud tire and one not but you do what you can.
Rode it around today and the traction differences from front to back are WEIRD!

Stting at home and now that the wife's bike is sitting inside for awhile the air in the tire heats up and sure enough... rear tire slips off the rim and the tube pulls an "alien" out the side.

I don't know WTMFF is going on with these snow stud tires but I'm sure as hell not grabbing another set.
FWIW My marathon winters have been fine. Never had a prob like this with them.
KILLING my winter stoke here...


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

After being a 3 season commuter, I'm dabbling in the waters of year round commuting. I've waited till the roads are clear, figure get used to the cold before I add in snow and ice. It's a unique experience.

Anyone have a recommendation on brake pads? The ones that came on my trek felt like hard plastic when its in the 20s-30s. Braking power definitely suffered, think I need a softer rubber that'll handle cold better.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

byknuts said:


> goddayumnstoopidfrigging...


Wow, that`s a weird one for sure. I can`t picture what you describe, though. You mean the tire lets the tube squirt out between the bead and the edge of the rim somehow, or it just slips around and tries to snap the valve stem? Either way, about the only suggestion I could offer would be to switch your prayer to something like "hijodelachingadaquelepario..."
Worth a try.

Hey, KentheKona! Nice plan figuring out what you need for dry cold before dealing with the ice. Salmon Coolstops seem to get about 9 out of every 10 brake pad suggestions. I do use them (might as well), but honestly I don`t see much difference between any pads except the ones that are a decade old and cracked.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

KentheKona said:


> Anyone have a recommendation on brake pads? The ones that came on my trek felt like hard plastic when its in the 20s-30s. Braking power definitely suffered, think I need a softer rubber that'll handle cold better.


Another thing that helps with braking is cleaning the rims regularly, you won't believe the black spooge that accumulates on there. A quick wipe using a rag with a little acetone (nail polish remover) will shine them up. Just don't get any acetone on any fancy rim decorations, as some will smudge.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> Another thing that helps with braking is cleaning the rims regularly, you won't believe the black spooge that accumulates on there. A quick wipe using a rag with a little acetone (nail polish remover) will shine them up. Just don't get any acetone on any fancy rim decorations, as some will smudge.


Kool Stop salmon pads are nice and soft. I use Kool Stop dual compound, salmon and black, and they grab much better than stock Avid pads.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Last night hit some black ice and my bike slide out from under me. It was an excellent execution overall so I was not harmed. My favorite little bike bell though...may it rest in peace. It said "I <3 My Bike" on it.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Our high is supposed to be 63 degrees today and the projected low Monday the 9th is supposed to be 4 degrees. These are both 20 degrees outside the average High/Low for this time of year. I'm really wondering how I'm going to cope with this nearly 60 degree temperature swing in 5 DAYS! I've lived in the Midwest for most of my life and the weather still drives me insane sometimes.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

rodar y rodar said:


> Hey, KentheKona! Nice plan figuring out what you need for dry cold before dealing with the ice. Salmon Coolstops seem to get about 9 out of every 10 brake pad suggestions. I do use them (might as well), but honestly I don`t see much difference between any pads except the ones that are a decade old and cracked.


I've got to ease into haha. I learned with bike commuting I need to take it one excuse at a time. Once I get subzero handled ill work on snow.

I'll try the kool stops, the pads are probably due to be replaced anyways.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

nemhed said:


> Our high is supposed to be 63 degrees today and the projected low Monday the 9th is supposed to be 4 degrees. These are both 20 degrees outside the average High/Low for this time of year. I'm really wondering how I'm going to cope with this nearly 60 degree temperature swing in 5 DAYS! I've lived in the Midwest for most of my life and the weather still drives me insane sometimes.


Gotta love it. Yesterday in Denver it was 61* at 12 pm, by 4 pm it was 32*, this morning it was 9* F and snowing. Tomorrow morning is suppose to be -3*, going to add one more layer.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Wow, that`s a weird one for sure. I can`t picture what you describe, though. You mean the tire lets the tube squirt out between the bead and the edge of the rim somehow, or it just slips around and tries to snap the valve stem? Either way, about the only suggestion I could offer would be to switch your prayer to something like "hijodelachingadaquelepario..."
> Worth a try.


:thumbsup:
now THAT made me genuinely LOL!

The bead of the tire just slips off the rim when the tire's inflated.
And by a LOT, if I just pick the wheel up by the tire, the bead's so loose that I can fit my finger between the tire and the rim!
How I originally got the bead seated I have no idea!!
Just pushes the bead off the rim and the tube pokes out.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I had a bead wire come out of the casing about a month back and puncture my tube, but didn`t notice the bead actually expanding. I wonder if that same problem could go differently, letting the inflated tube push the tire out like yours. Are they the same Marathons that used to treat you well, or you replaced those with a different model?


----------



## trevordchi (Nov 2, 2013)

nemhed said:


> Our high is supposed to be 63 degrees today and the projected low Monday the 9th is supposed to be 4 degrees. These are both 20 degrees outside the average High/Low for this time of year. I'm really wondering how I'm going to cope with this nearly 60 degree temperature swing in 5 DAYS! I've lived in the Midwest for most of my life and the weather still drives me insane sometimes.


Lol 60 degrees in 5 days? Try living in Texas. We get 60 degree swings over night. It was 85 Monday and in the 20s on Tuesday night.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Texas apocalypse! it's going to be below 40 today. we're all gonna die.


----------



## vegascruiser (Mar 22, 2013)

trevordchi said:


> Lol 60 degrees in 5 days? Try living in Texas. We get 60 degree swings over night. It was 85 Monday and in the 20s on Tuesday night.


That's pretty drastic. And I thought I had it bad with forty degree swings.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

What tires (26" hardtail mtb) do you guys recommend for winter commuting in the pacific northwest where you can deal with rain one day, black ice another and slush the day after that? I like the thought of studded tires but I am concerned that they would be lethal when it's warmer and raining (ie above freezing temperatures.)


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Buster Bluth said:


> What tires (26" hardtail mtb) do you guys recommend for winter commuting in the pacific northwest where you can deal with rain one day, black ice another and slush the day after that? I like the thought of studded tires but I am concerned that they would be lethal when it's warmer and raining (ie above freezing temperatures.)


Studs are fine on bare asphalt and sidewalk pavement....no traction whatsoever on polished concrete (parking garage) or ceramic tiles...

Studs generally have pretty high rolling resistance.

From my prospective if you are riding black ice, then you need studs....or take a break if it is only once or twice a year...

Also get a spare set of wheels so you can put the studs on in a matter of 1 or 2 minutes as you leave in the morning...otherwise use the rain etc tires.

Spare wheels need not cost alot.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks. This is good advice.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

trevordchi said:


> Lol 60 degrees in 5 days? Try living in Texas. We get 60 degree swings over night. It was 85 Monday and in the 20s on Tuesday night.


sounds like you're in one of the drier parts of the state. up in the Panhandle, maybe? that's pretty typical for a more arid climate. Humidity tends to hold heat, so East TX rarely gets those kinds of swings. Most of the midwest is pretty moist, too, so those kinds of overnight swings are uncommon. They tend to take days, because the moist airmasses need time to move out before temps will really drop.

I'm loving the snow I'm getting today (currently in a lull between bands). I wonder, though, with the type of system we're getting dropped some rain onto relatively warm ground yesterday, when studs will be warranted. I don't think the soil is frozen yet. As evidenced by the fact that most of the snow on my driveway has melted and temps are still in the 20's. Tonight, however, I expect the ground to freeze as overnight lows get near 10F. I don't know whether to expect ice tomorrow morning that's very jagged and coarse (providing traction), or whether to expect smooth sheet ice and black ice (warranting studs). I would like to fit a mtb ride in tomorrow morning, but if I can't do that, I may try to get a short pavement ride in if I can get by without studs.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Figured I'd take a shot of my "ultimate" level gear that I've got drying on my desk:



The things that look like socks are not actually socks (since that would be gross). They did used to be socks, but now they're arm and legwarmers. My actual 2 pairs of socks are in the lockerroom.

All in all, pretty comfy today at -30C/-22F. The ride home always seems to be worse though, I think because they're not 100% dry, but it might just be a circulation thing, or who knows. If it gets colder I don't have anything else to add, beyond maybe using heatpacks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

newfangled said:


> Figured I'd take a shot of my "ultimate" level gear that I've got drying on my desk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you need to add one of these:


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

NateHawk said:


> Maybe you need to add one of these:


Yeah, I'm not going to be worryingly cold or dangerously cold. I just know that a toasty ride in at -30C is almost always be followed by a slightly nippy ride home at -25C. My best explanation is moisture (although everything will feel dry tonight) but it could be anything.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey, the added comfort from putting on even slightly warmed gear can be quite an improvement, and when you're getting near convergence, I'd say that every little bit is worth it.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have noticed that even in non-extreme cold, I almost always "feel" colder on the way home in the evening. It can be a bit warmer than the a.m. and I still need the same layers in the evening, or if it's the same temp a.m. and p.m, I might consider an extra layer in the evening. I'm not sure if this is a mammalian or personal biorhythm thing, psychological because of the daylight in the morning, or due to some other factor.

At Newf's temps I would definitely be adding the toewarmers, but everyone is different.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> a mammalian or personal biorhythm thing


Or that I've been sitting at a keyboard all day, which doesn't encourage great circulation and naturally leaves my fingers a little cold.

Putting on gloves that are fresh off the warmer does sound nice, but in time it takes me to layer-up and head down to my bike I'm usually pretty warm if not overheating. But then 5 minutes later my fingers will noticeably be a lot colder than they got this morning.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

mtbxplorer said:


> I have noticed that even in non-extreme cold, I almost always "feel" colder on the way home in the evening. It can be a bit warmer than the a.m. and I still need the same layers in the evening, or if it's the same temp a.m. and p.m, I might consider an extra layer in the evening. I'm not sure if this is a mammalian or personal biorhythm thing, psychological because of the daylight in the morning, or due to some other factor.
> 
> At Newf's temps I would definitely be adding the toewarmers, but everyone is different.


I experience this too, but this would be why:
My commute into work is happening as the sun comes up, and to home (or pub) as the sun is setting. Seems to make it feel colder without the sun on you. Even in the winter.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Well right now my commutes are both just dark.

This morning was -30C. Evening was -25C. In the morning my fingers didn't feel even the slightest bit cold. On the way home they went through the typical cycle of: okay > cold > pretty cold > really cold > warm again! Predictable, and not at all worrisome, but weird.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

jcaino said:


> I experience this too, but this would be why:
> My commute into work is happening as the sun comes up, and to home (or pub) as the sun is setting. Seems to make it feel colder without the sun on you. Even in the winter.


I've wondered that too, but unfortunately it's not always sunny here, so I don't think that explains it (most of the time anyway). Maybe the a.m. coffee makes a difference.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Love it when people leave their lights on all night :thumbsup:


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

yesterday was an interesting morning riding to my nutritionist' appointment.... roads are patchy with ice and snow....rode extra slow with knobbies...today, I hit a patch of black ice under the snow when turning into a lane, fell over...no damage to anything, thankfully. am considering getting studded tires, but the forecasts call for warming temps, so I think I will stick to the knobbies from the military bicycle onto my commuter/touring bike.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Cold this morning, -6F when I took a snowshoe with the dogs, and up to 2F when I left. Actually I left twice, because I forgot my jacket (when I left in the car for my bikecommute lot) and it was too cold to ride without a jacket today. When I started pedaling there was a headwind, so it seemed –and was – even slower than normal at that temperature. I was overwarm except for my feet which were on the cold side but not terrible (keen insulated boots today). I tried the winter helmet (Bern in commuter green) and that was a little on the warm side too, but comfy. A mystery was solved this morning when a coworker/MTB’r came by and revealed he was the one who yelled “Go Barb” last night from his pickup during the snowsquall; he said his kids were all impressed that he knew me . Another local year-round bikecommuter locked himself out of the house last night at -10F when he went out with the dogs…he was just thinking he would have to sleep in the garage with the dogs or start a fire when his wife finally woke up and let him back in.

I took these before I left...


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^Nice pics. I find it hard to commit to taking my gloves off and digging my camera out when the temp is anywhere below 10. I got to work this morning and I had a full layer of frost on the inside of my softshell jacket but my core was plenty warm with a merino base-layer and a fleece sweatshirt. My feet were thinking about being cold by the end of the commute but the Hermon Survivors and 2 pair of socks were worlds better than my cycling shoes.

Nice "Ice"cicle coming out of my balaclava too.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Great pictures, Mtbxplorer!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> Another local year-round bikecommuter locked himself out of the house last night at -10F when he went out with the dogs&#8230;
> 
> I took these before I left...


Doh!!!

Nice. Snowy.
Pic three: is he looking for that tall dog with the white flag taped to its butt?



bedwards1000 said:


> I find it hard to commit to taking my gloves off and digging my camera out when the temp is anywhere below 10.


Not just square BB spindles and low sprocket count gear clusters, there were some advantages to yesterday`s cameras, too. I could operate my old burglar clobberer with mittens on...


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> Doh!!!
> 
> Nice. Snowy.
> Pic three: is he looking for that tall dog with the white flag taped to its butt?
> ...


I had, actually still have an OM1. Yeah, you can press the button with gloves but at 4F the shutter (or iris) would probably stick open or closed or something.  I tried to sell the body, 4 lenses and a handful of filters on ebay a while ago, no luck.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Not just square BB spindles and low sprocket count gear clusters, there were some advantages to yesterday`s cameras, too. I could operate my old burglar clobberer with mittens on...


I still have the Minolta, almost as old as the Mercian frame. Changing on a roll of film to get more shots is not a mitten compatible task.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Doh!!!
> 
> Nice. Snowy.
> Pic three: is he looking for that tall dog with the white flag taped to its butt?


No, that is the good dog I am boarding through the Olympics (owner is PT for US Ski Team!). My dog is the deer herder, the black one here checking for any deer sneaking by in the snow:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, Olympics sounds serious, Xplorer! But what`s PT? Is (s)he an athlete, or some other folk needed by the ski team?



BrianMc said:


> Changing on a roll of film to get more shots is not a mitten compatible task.


Nope. And you can`t change film with a kid on your back!

Yeah, there were disadvantages too. I enjoyed the actual shooting of pictures a lot more with the old ones, but then most of the pics just ended up in a box in the closet. My digicam isn`t really much fun to shoot with, but I sure enjoy posting and sending the pictures.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^He's a physical therapist for the skiers, got a 5 month leave from his regular job to travel with them on the World Cup tour (US, CAN, & Europe) and then to the Olympics, very exciting!


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

Snow tires are coming in today, though I don't know if the tubes are (thanks Fedex Smartpost!). I hope I'm not fooling myself thinking I'll be able to mount a 40c tire on a 15mm rim, from what I've read it's a hit-or-miss situation, and I don't want to spend another stack of money on a second set of wheels right now. Got a good amount of snow on the ground (a foot or so) and more on the way all week. I hope everything works out, I'm dying to get back out on the bike and try the trails.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Sanath said:


> Snow tires are coming in today, though I don't know if the tubes are (thanks Fedex Smartpost!). I hope I'm not fooling myself thinking I'll be able to mount a 40c tire on a 15mm rim, from what I've read it's a hit-or-miss situation, and I don't want to spend another stack of money on a second set of wheels right now. Got a good amount of snow on the ground (a foot or so) and more on the way all week. I hope everything works out, I'm dying to get back out on the bike and try the trails.


Running rims that wide - are you sure they'll fit your frame? And shouldn't be any real reason you couldn't run your current tubes...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

12-14" of fluffy stuff, but it fell on a Sunday and I had to drive today.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

jcaino said:


> Running rims that wide - are you sure they'll fit your frame? And shouldn't be any real reason you couldn't run your current tubes...


If I measured right, I should have clearance up to 47 mm of tire. Some other guy on the internet said these tires fit his Tricross OK, so that gave me a bit of confidence/hope. If not, I ordered from REI so I can just bring them back to the store and figure something else out if they won't work. Maybe actually track down the W160 in a 700x35.

edit: Tires, no tubes. Le sigh. QC on the bead edge of these tires looks pretty dreadful though.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Woohoo!
"The low temperature this morning at the Knapp state Airport in
Barre-Montpelier Vermont was -20 degrees below zero. This breaks the
previous low temperature for December 17th of -19 degrees below
zero set in 1951."
I had a sleepover and ended up driving due to being up too late and getting company adequately coffee'd up this morning. My thermometer said -18F. My company was sure that riding in such cold would have taken a few years of my life. Bah humbug!


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> Woohoo!
> "The low temperature this morning at the Knapp state Airport in
> Barre-Montpelier Vermont was -20 degrees below zero. This breaks the
> previous low temperature for December 17th of -19 degrees below
> ...


That is triple layer territory for me....


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

Haven't ridden through any heroic crap in years. In 1986 I went carless and rode for a little over a year to work (7.5 each way), the grocery, the bar... Missed 4 days of cycling that year two for weather and two for "couldn't get my suitcase on the bike".

As far as the staying absolutely dry thing goes. I don't think it's possible. My best advice is use enough technology to prevent injury or hypothermia and suffer through the climate that gets past your clothing. I currently own three different weights of tights (including amphibs), several different gloves, and will use a Gore-Tex parka (uninsulated) from time to time. Today the temps will vary from a morning low of 30F to an afternoon high of 45 so I packed a few options (gloves/tights/extra wind vest). I plan to be uncomfortably cold for the first 4 miles (of 12.5 today) and sweat during most of the last 4 miles. The goal is to never be miserable. Neoprene shoe covers and X-C gators are my best friends and if I could figure out how to mod my Backcountry X-C boots to take an eggbeater cleat I'd be the happiest person in the room.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

jeffscott said:


> That is triple layer territory for me....


Back up to 2F for this morning's ride, and I still went triple layer; bike shorts, thin long johns, and substantial shell pants. Too warm on top though, did not need the windvest under the softshell, and that ski helmet with wool cap was a bit warm too. Feet were cold but not terrible, partly they got pre-chilled walking the dogs and on cold tile at home.

Awful glop buildup on the tires today, like that grey stuff that freezes in a car's wheel wells. I felt bad for my fork stanchions as the awful oobleck got scraped off by them as the tire rotated.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> Back up to 2F for this morning's ride, and I still went triple layer; bike shorts, thin long johns, and substantial shell pants. Too warm on top though, did not need the windvest under the softshell, and that ski helmet with wool cap was a bit warm too. Feet were cold but not terrible, partly they got pre-chilled walking the dogs and on cold tile at home.


-30 C triple layer is bike shorts, bike tights, then wool swedish army pants, or fleece ski pants.

top is long sleeve tee shirt, two jackets, then a wind shell with the pit vents open.

This year I got a better jacket so hopefully the wind shell won't be needed.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

0F this morning but enjoyed the ride after a few days off the bike. I was hoping that the state police would pull over the armored car in front of their cruiser when it honked at me for no reason, but alas, only in my dreams. Although the days are getting longer I am anxiously awaiting the earlier sunrise, which does not kick in until January 8th. Stopped at the bank and thought they’d make me remove helmet, hat, etc., but I took off the glasses and no comments were made. I left the bike loose outside, my concerns about theft go down quite a bit at 0F.


----------



## trevordchi (Nov 2, 2013)

I got some Novara Thermal Tech Bike Tights for xmas and took them out on their first ride yesterday and I'm very happy with them. I was in some slow rocky stuff and didn't get to get my heart rate too many times and was out for about 4 hours. Good comfortable fit and stayed warm in 35F and wind. They are my first pair of cycling specific tights so I have nothing to compare them to but well worth a $50 gift card.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

So this coming Friday... Friday's going to be cold. Thursday overnight low forecast is 0, and the high for Friday is 6, which is going to exceed anything I've ridden in by about 20 degrees. I assume I won't be happy in one pair of tights at that point so I'll either double-layer the tights or throw on my big stupid bulky over-pants. Double socks has been good to me in the 20s, hopefully that's enough as long as I keep the legs warmish. I've got a ton of upper body layers (usually wear 2-3, will probably wear 3 long sleeve layers and keep a down vest on hand), and for hands I got a set of bar mitts for christmas, so I'll throw my mid-weight gloves (ragg wool exterior, fleece lining) under there to be on the safe side.

It's entirely possible that single digits may be my cutoff for not commuting. It doesn't happen all *that* often around here but from what I remember it just hurts to be outside when it's below 10 degrees, unless you've got some serious bundling going on. I'll find out on Friday.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Wooghoo, sounds like you're in good shape for the cold snap. If the tights don't have a windproof front at least, you might want the pants or some kind of wind resistant layer.

I would need something for my face and eyeballs at 0F, at least glasses and a scarf or neck thingy you can use as needed.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

I wear a buff over my face anytime it's below 50 as I have asthma that's put me in a pretty bad place from cold air in the past. I'll carry an extra face layer in case it's still too much. Eyes are covered by goggles when it's near or below freezing, as that's also given me some trouble in the past. Frozen eyeballs are no fun.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Watch your toes, Sanath. At 20F or even 10F I can get away with almost anything on my feet, but at 0F and below the extremities can get pretty chilly with the wrong layers.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

My ride's about 50 minutes, I'm assuming even if my feet aren't layered enough to be comfortable, 2 layers of wool (plus shoes) at around 0F won't be enough to worry about frostbite or other lasting issues. Am I wrong? The internet says I'd be looking at frostbite in 10-30 minutes for uncovered skin. Estimated 30 MPH effective wind speed (15 MPH average forward speed on my part, wind is expected to be cross to slightly head - NNW vs WNW, 19 MPH).

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...WRQ1uqvI4fGXkZw&bvm=bv.58187178,d.cWc&cad=rja


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't know if frostbite is really the worry, but you can still end up with extremely, painfully cold feet. It's happened to me a bunch without any lasting problems, although that's usually past the hour mark. It might not happen, but if you're not expecting it it could be a pretty big surprise.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

newfangled said:


> Watch your toes, Sanath. At 20F or even 10F I can get away with almost anything on my feet, but at 0F and below the extremities can get pretty chilly with the wrong layers.


I agree, 10F is when I want warmer shoes too, and switch from summer-use 5.10 hightops to something with some insulation (or a toe warmer pack). You might not get frostbite, but I think your toes get more sensitive to cold when they feel frozen too often.

Sanath, I love the buffs too.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Monday is slated to have a HIGH of -8, coming off a low of -20F. I will be taking the wiser man's option and not biking on Monday... or Tues, which is about the same.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I will be bailing on mtb rides after Sun. Doing one tomorrow am and maybe sun morning before the worst of the snow. Definitely not fun with -30 to -40F wind chills. Thankfully no job atm so no worries about even going outside mon and tue.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

The Thursday commute was TOUGH; 7-1/2" of powder, poorly plowed main streets (UNPLOWED side streets, so I had to WALK the bike over a block in the slick to get to a main), horrid intersections; the bike was squirrelly, even WITH aggressive-tread AM tires. No better that evening, so I took the BUS home.

Sunday could be a problem.... 6-12" forecast. No buses.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Bold cyclists keep pedaling through cold temps

Year-round bicycle commuter isn't fazed by frigid temps - LivewellNebraska.com


----------



## Neurotic OCD (May 8, 2013)

Hi guys. I've been commuting full time, all the time for over a year now. I think in fifteen months I've driven to work about six times.
Most days, my commute can vary from 13 miles all the way to 29 miles. Ever since early December it has gotten pretty cold around here. Seems like it's been 8 - 25 degrees in the morning when I ride to work. 
My setup to keep warm is fairly simple and can best be described as layering. Under-armor type long underwear, wool socks, a couple of shirts, a thin cycling jacket, a pair of thin gloves, a pair of mitts to go over them, a hat, and a face mask for real cold days. 
The biggest trouble spot for me has been my feet. I use Shimano MTB shoes that let a lot of air through. I ordered some Garneau shoe covers and they have not really impressed me. They work okay for a short time. But they are falling apart after 600 miles. Thick wool socks help tremendously. I've tried chemical warming pads and they also help. Last weekend, I cut an old wet suit apart to fashion another pair of "over-socks" out of the arms of the wet suit. All that combined has worked the best so far.
I think I just need to step up to dedicated winter cycling shoes.
Rain isn't a concern because it just doesn't rain much here (Eastern WA).
Snow doesn't happen more than 7 days per winter here, either. For those days, I just use my MTB instead of my road bike. 2.3" tires at 25 psi = works great in the snow.
Lighting has been a big concern of mine ever since riding in the dark last year. I had lights then, but I felt they were not bright enough. Drivers would look right at me and chose to ignore me and pull out in front of me. So this fall I upgraded to a Magicshine 1100 lumens front, another Magicshine bright rear light, and a very bright (1100 advertised lumens) flash light strapped to my helmet. This combination works great. No more worries about not being seen. 
The only somewhat sketchy situation I have had so far this year has been leaving late one evening to go home and finding the road surface slightly iced over. I made it home carefully and slowly, and I made it safely.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome OCD! I like your DIY wetsuit shoe covers idea, toes are important!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

For diehards, Wisconsin winter is no time to store the bicycle


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^


> What to wear
> 
> Most people's comfort zone with winter weather biking is in the range of 30 to 40 degrees, Emery said. For that range, you need a balaclava or face mask, a base layer shirt, a thicker jersey on top of that, a thin vest and an outer shell jacket that you can vent to control temperature. If you perspire too much, you'll get wet and cold.
> 
> You'll also need thicker tights and socks, and pants to block wind. As the temperature drops, you add more layers, like a wool sweater, wool socks, sock liners, and hand and shoe covers to block the wind.


:eekster:

4 top layers at 40 degrees. It was 28 this morning and I had 2. Wool base layer an a lightweight softshell jacket.

The article should have at least mentioned studded tires. I don't' care who you are, winter can be deadly without them.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I gotta agree... I don't even go for 3 layers unless it's below freezing. The vest just seems like overkill, as does the shell. One or the other for me, depending on how long the ride is.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

bedwards1000 said:


> ^^:eekster:
> 
> 4 top layers at 40 degrees. It was 28 this morning and I had 2. Wool base layer an a lightweight softshell jacket.


Yeah, what the heck? I've done a wicking T shirt and my softshell down to minus 5 F. Could have used the "thicker jersey on top of that" layer at those temps, but I was fine.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

If it's going to be winter you might as well have fun. I just signed the wife and I up for this: The Snowman Adventure Race | Bike, Run, & Sled To Celebrate Winter
Sled
Ride
Sled
Run
Tandem Sled.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

If 5 C 40f was going to be the high for the day and there is snow on the ground....

I would have

cotton tee shirt

thick shell un zipped

bike shorts and tights over top

winter bike boots.

Probably my big mitts but I wouldn't be wearing them.

winter helmet no balaclava

On hills I would be sweating.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Sounds about right, except for the tights over the shorts. :skep: That sounds pretty uncomfortable :lol: shorts over tights or shorts/legwarmers for me.

...although it would make for less drag when tandem sledding.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

bedwards1000 said:


> ^^:eekster:
> 
> 4 top layers at 40 degrees. It was 28 this morning and I had 2. Wool base layer an a lightweight softshell jacket.
> 
> The article should have at least mentioned studded tires. I don't' care who you are, winter can be deadly without them.





wschruba said:


> I gotta agree... I don't even go for 3 layers unless it's below freezing. The vest just seems like overkill, as does the shell. One or the other for me, depending on how long the ride is.





jeffscott said:


> If 5 C 40f was going to be the high for the day and there is snow on the ground....
> 
> I would have: cotton tee shirt. thick shell un zipped. bike shorts and tights over top, winter bike boots. Probably my big mitts but I wouldn't be wearing them, and winter helmet no balaclava. On hills I would be sweating.


We are fit, (lots of mitochondria pumping out heat and energy). We move 13-20+ mph (not cruising at 5-10 mph). Also older riders who don't ride a lot, do in general, need more layers. Notice the picture: no melting snow - so below 322F/0 C. No balaclavas for one thing. I am over 60 and wear more clothes riding than I used to for temps below 40, but even I agree that the recommendation seeds odd. So maybe it is for those who aren't yet fit and able to get hot and sweaty riding in the winter.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I usually go tights over shorts. Padded shorts, un-padded tights. Below 0 it's long underwear, shorts, tights. That starts to get a little "bunchy" but it's only a handful of days each winter.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I wear the bike shorts under to prevent dick freezing....works great.

My tights over top are big enough in the hips so that they don't bunch up...

I have an even bigger pair of tights that go over top for another layer...

It is all about picking the right size of clothing.

I couldn't stand things the other way around.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> Sled
> Ride
> Sled
> Run
> Tandem Sled.


In costumes, even!
Have a blast!

EDIT: and don`t crash onto your shoulder :eekster:


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

jeffscott said:


> I wear the bike shorts under to prevent dick freezing....works great.


Don't we all... at least the men. I didn't wear them one really cold day and I'm going to tell you, the defrosting process is... anyway, nobody wants a chilly willy.

That race is more than 6 weeks from my break so I should be pretty much back to normal and I'll avoid crashing.

I do think I'm still going to ride in the fatbike race in 2 weeks but I'll probably do it at more of a relaxed pace than I would have.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

That's preventable?! I just deal with it. My wife laughs at the shrinkage. Humiliating, but no apparent damage yet. Unpadded "sports" shorts under a pair of insulated, unpadded tights.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Are you talking baggies or lycra shorts? I wear baggies with built-in liner shorts/chamois, and that mess of fabric HAS to go outside of the tights or it's a mess. You'd look like superman stuffed his suit with crumpled up newspaper. 

I guess I can see throwing on lycra shorts under the tights....


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Spandex all the way


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

OK, now I'm tracking.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

CommuterBoy said:


> Yeah, what the heck? I've done a wicking T shirt and my softshell down to minus 5 F. Could have used the "thicker jersey on top of that" layer at those temps, but I was fine.


OK, that's going too far the other way! I would be freezing my a** off, not "fine" at -5F and T with softshell.



bedwards1000 said:


> If it's going to be winter you might as well have fun. I just signed the wife and I up for this: The Snowman Adventure Race | Bike, Run, & Sled To Celebrate Winter


 That looks fun, I used to live at Eastern Prom & Morning St! If I can find a runner...



jeffscott said:


> I wear the bike shorts under to prevent dick freezing....works great.


Ummm that sounds sensible. I use the same method though. Chamois layer goes first, usually shorts but in cold maybe chamois tights. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Sanath said:


> That's preventable?! I just deal with it. My wife laughs at the shrinkage. Humiliating, but no apparent damage yet. Unpadded "sports" shorts under a pair of insulated, unpadded tights.


Shrinkage is not the issue....the thawing out period is very painful.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> That looks fun, I used to live at Eastern Prom & Morning St! If I can find a runner...


I might be able to come up with a runner. PM or email me if you want to pursue it.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Fun for fatbikes? Can't beat 'em, join 'em?

BikeBoards take your bike skiing


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone for the North Pole?

World's first cycle to the South Pole achieved


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Those bike boards look silly.


----------



## Esyrydr (Dec 24, 2013)

Enough with the negative numbers already here in South Dakota! I want warm weather again! Sorry...that's my rant.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

BrianMc said:


> World's first cycle to the South Pole achieved


For more details:

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/antartic-bike-ride-unassisted-south-pole-886698.html

There were actually three people making the trek this year (one trike, and 2 fatbikes) and they all made it, although the trike made it first.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

BrianMc said:


> Fun for fatbikes? Can't beat 'em, join 'em?
> 
> BikeBoards take your bike skiing


 I dunno about that. The video makes it seem like the ski slides more than cuts in turns and the guy was riding groomed trail (where a fat bike would probably work better). I think they could be thinner at the middle and have enough mount to tilt when the bikes lean.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm looking for cold winter commuter support. Am I doing something wrong? I got honked at today by an angry person in a car, for riding in the road. It's a 35mph FOUR lane, and not very busy at all, road that usually has a bike path along side of it, but they don't clear the bike path, and there's about 8 inches of icy snow everywhere, with huge snow-banks from the plows blocking any access to any sidewalks or shoulders. The only clear areas are the paths of the tires from the cars. 

I've been riding in the right car track path, in the right lane. Fluorescent/reflective vest, and lights, but still it seems about 20% of the motorist are extremely upset that someone would be riding their bike in their territory. They pass dangerously close, about 20% of the time, it seems. 

So, am I doing something wrong? I feel like I'm pissing everyone off and I almost feel bad for riding my bike. It sucks.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Unfortunately, that seems about right, from my experience. People in my area are seldom happy when I take the lane, though probably a bit less than 1/5 of them. It definitely goes up come tourist season.

My only advice in that kind of situation would be to own the lane more, but depending on the laws in your area, you may be there already.


----------



## satorimystic (Dec 10, 2013)

-38F @ 4am and Fresh Snow

Alarm shrieks in the middle of 
the night. A pissed off thermo-
meter just blinks "--". I gear 
up silently in the dark.

Down in the valley I kick
the snow and ice from my bike.
Bitter wind freezes my nostrils
as I breathe deep.

Letting the air out of my tires
for traction in the fresh snow,
I begin the squeeky climb up
my single track to the road.

In minutes there is no water in my 
bottle just a solid block of ice. If
I stop pedalling the chain seizes up.
Shifters frozen, Brakes frozen.

The plow wont pass by here for
another two hours. In twilights
lingering shadow a mammal makes
his own heat, breathing heavy.

Mountain peaks travel forward 
in time as alpine dawn lights a 
rosy fire on winters frozen skin 
13,000 ft above sea level.

Sunlights' horizon slowly waves 
down the peaks' southern faces.
Long thin scars of shadow tell
of ancient rockslides.

Racing to sunrises' edge for a few
extra degrees of warmth.
The holy moment when violet night
is chased away by dawns peach glow.

Ground twinkles with the reflection 
of a million tiny suns. Kundalini 
energy rises, my internal fire rages 
and I shed layers trying not to sweat.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Nice! C-c-c-cold!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Gritter said:


> I'm looking for cold winter commuter support. Am I doing something wrong? ...I've been riding in the right car track path, in the right lane. Fluorescent/reflective vest, and lights, but still it seems about 20% of the motorist are extremely upset that someone would be riding their bike in their territory. They pass dangerously close, about 20% of the time, it seems. So, am I doing something wrong? I feel like I'm pissing everyone off and I almost feel bad for riding my bike. It sucks.


No, that is as safe as you can do. Bright rear light so they have lots of warning, and the Hi-Vis says you are trying to help. You may get pulled over by police. Have a copy of your state and cities laws with you to back you up. The motorists are not used to a cyclist in the lane and are not willing to think about it enough to figure out why you are and why you have no other option. In time they will get over it.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

BrianMc said:


> Bright rear light so they have lots of warning, and the Hi-Vis says you are trying to help.


Thanks for the words of encouragement, BrianMC. That's what I was thinking. I even ditched the flashing rear light for the steady-on, "Bush & Müller" after reading how flashing lights annoy drivers and impair their ability to judge distance (messes with their depth perception).

(today I even saw a pedestrian walking in the street, because the sidewalks are that bad - the huge banks from the plows are over 4 and 5 feet high, at every intersection)

I mean, there isn't even any traffic, and these people can't share the road with a slightly slower (highly visible) vehicle.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

I meant to post this on Tuesday when I took it. It was 4:30 pm and about -2* and snowing a little. Then when I get to this clearing, I see the sun. Oh and I'll admit the picture is just a little shopped. ;-)


----------



## Neurotic OCD (May 8, 2013)

I had to resort to taking the Hardtail 29'er to work today. 3 inches of fresh powder at 12 degrees. Fun ride on tubeless 2.25 inch tires though.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

My arrival at work this morning at 7:45am and the temp a whopping -12F:


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

nemhed said:


> My arrival at work this morning at 7:45am and the temp a whopping -12F:
> View attachment 867945


Respect. I rode in -3º Fahrenheit this morning, and I'm not sure I could do it again. I got stopped by a train and couldn't "generate my own heat". My fingers and toes were in pain and I thought they'd have frostbite.


----------



## Neurotic OCD (May 8, 2013)

nemhed said:


> My arrival at work this morning at 7:45am and the temp a whopping -12F:
> View attachment 867945


What are you using for shoes? I find that my feet limit me by far the most in temperatures below 25 degrees. My Shimano shoes let wind through very easily. I've tried chemical footwarmers, two pairs of socks (one thick wool pair), covers. Still only good for 30-45 minutes at most.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

When it gets below 10F I switch to flat pedal and these cheap $25 snow boots I got from TSC:


----------



## Neurotic OCD (May 8, 2013)

Thank you. That solution is far too obvious, instead of the $250 winter cycling shoes I had been considering. You've saved me a bunch of money. D'oh.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

nemhed said:


> My arrival at work this morning at 7:45am and the temp a whopping -12F:
> View attachment 867945


Woohoo nemhed! Congrats on that frigid feat!


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

Neurotic OCD said:


> What are you using for shoes? I find that my feet limit me by far the most in temperatures below 25 degrees. My Shimano shoes let wind through very easily. I've tried chemical footwarmers, two pairs of socks (one thick wool pair), covers. Still only good for 30-45 minutes at most.


Have you ever tried just wrapping a plastic grocery bag around your foot? You can clip in right through it. I wouldn't use it as a daily solution, but it would tell you if a cheap set of shoe covers would do the trick for you.


----------



## Neurotic OCD (May 8, 2013)

I have a pair of Louis Garneaux shoe covers that help a little. But they are falling apart, and for the most part they suck.
I've cut apart an old wetsuit and used the arm sleeves as additional covers. That helps a lot more, but I still get cold.
I am going to dig out some winter boots and platform pedals. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2014)

I use the layered approach. For really cold days (under 15F) I use seal socks, Bontrager regular shoes, a pair of heavy socks (with the bottoms cut to allow a cleat and stitched to keep from unraveling) and some Performance neoprene shoe covers on top.


----------



## anomad (Nov 16, 2009)

Gritter said:


> I'm looking for cold winter commuter support. Am I doing something wrong? I got honked at today by an angry person in a car, for riding in the road. It's a 35mph FOUR lane, and not very busy at all, road that usually has a bike path along side of it, but they don't clear the bike path, and there's about 8 inches of icy snow everywhere, with huge snow-banks from the plows blocking any access to any sidewalks or shoulders. The only clear areas are the paths of the tires from the cars.
> 
> I've been riding in the right car track path, in the right lane. Fluorescent/reflective vest, and lights, but still it seems about 20% of the motorist are extremely upset that someone would be riding their bike in their territory. They pass dangerously close, about 20% of the time, it seems.
> 
> So, am I doing something wrong? I feel like I'm pissing everyone off and I almost feel bad for riding my bike. It sucks.


No good deed will go unpunished. You are doing the right thing by riding your bike and motorists should thank you. Hi-vis clothes and a strong rear light give motorists plenty of warning. If they honk, give them a friendly wave like they are encouraging you, sigh, and check your 6!

Motorists can be very nervous about changing lanes if there is snow outside the tracks and between lanes. They act like you've ruined their day if they have to slow down to 12-15 mph (if you're as slow as me) and follow for a block or two until they can safely change lanes to pass you.

Here in Salt Lake City weather never prevents me from riding, motorists do. The amount of snow we get in any one storm and relatively mild temperatures I could easily ride to work even on the worst days. However, if we get enough snow piled up to block the paths and push me out on the street, I ride the train. Its not worth starting my day dealing with pissed off drivers to make it worth it. I ride to reduce stress. I have two sections of my ride that I must use a busy 4 lane road (curbed, no shoulder) with even a small amount of snow. Even with my willingness to chicken out I've been brushed with a truck mirror more than once this winter which sends me into an adrenalin fueled low orbit. Not part of my reducing stress plan.


----------



## anomad (Nov 16, 2009)

Neurotic OCD said:


> What are you using for shoes? I find that my feet limit me by far the most in temperatures below 25 degrees. My Shimano shoes let wind through very easily. I've tried chemical footwarmers, two pairs of socks (one thick wool pair), covers. Still only good for 30-45 minutes at most.


Circulation to the toes and blocking the wind are the key to keeping your feet warm. I use my regular road shoes with duct tape over the vents to below freezing. I cannot ride without clipless pedals. If you try to cram heavy socks in your regular shoes you are restricting blood flow and your feet will get cold. Two pair of thin socks are warmer than one pair of thick socks. Somewhere below freezing I add booties which keeps you warm much lower. Effective lower body layering that gets warm blood to your feet is important too.

In Alaska I splurged on some Northwave winter shoes, money well spent. I bought them 2 full sizes larger than my normal road shoes (which are worn with thin socks). I can wear two pair of wool socks and still have plenty of wiggle room for effective blood flow. I've worn those shoes at -20F regularly in relative comfort. I wore them today at 35F and they were very sweaty when I got home. It was colder when I rode in this morning.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2014)

anomad said:


> No good deed will go unpunished. You are doing the right thing by riding your bike and motorists should thank you. Hi-vis clothes and a strong rear light give motorists plenty of warning. If they honk, give them a friendly wave like they are encouraging you, sigh, and check your 6!
> 
> Motorists can be very nervous about changing lanes if there is snow outside the tracks and between lanes. They act like you've ruined their day if they have to slow down to 12-15 mph (if you're as slow as me) and follow for a block or two until they can safely change lanes to pass you.
> 
> Here in Salt Lake City weather never prevents me from riding, motorists do. The amount of snow we get in any one storm and relatively mild temperatures I could easily ride to work even on the worst days. However, if we get enough snow piled up to block the paths and push me out on the street, I ride the train. Its not worth starting my day dealing with pissed off drivers to make it worth it. I ride to reduce stress. I have two sections of my ride that I must use a busy 4 lane road (curbed, no shoulder) with even a small amount of snow. Even with my willingness to chicken out I've been brushed with a truck mirror more than once this winter which sends me into an adrenalin fueled low orbit. Not part of my reducing stress plan.


The world is full of angry people who drive cars. They're not angry at you because you ride in "their" lane, they're angry at themselves because they're too lazy to get off their ass and ride. I think about this when ever I get cut off or honked at by an angry and jealous motorist. About then I follow the 50% rule. 50% get ignored, 50% of the remainder get yelled at, 50% of that remainder get a water bottle chucked at them and the remainder usually get close enough for me to pound on their hood/roof. We've got a 3' rule (must clear bikes by 3') so it can never be my fault.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hilarious...

Worst Day of the Year Ride shut down completely by snow | OregonLive.com


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

It's like the "Don't Know, Don't Care Ride" being canceled because of ignorance and apathy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

A little winter waxing.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Might as well post this here:

2014 Winter Bike-to-Work Day


I stopped for a donut, but I'm not pictured.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Nice chopper fatbike. That must handle really well in the snow. I know when I start to skid I want my arms up over my head.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ I've seen him a few times, but finally got to talk to him this morning.

He said he likes the control it gives him, but that because of all the leverage the bar will occasionally rotate a bit in the stemclamp? It sounds completely crazy to me, but he was one of the few other riders I saw when it was -30C/-22F earlier this winter, so whatever works I guess.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

newfangled said:


> ^ I've seen him a few times, but finally got to talk to him this morning.
> 
> He said he likes the control it gives him, but that because of all the leverage the bar will occasionally rotate a bit in the stemclamp? It sounds completely crazy to me, but he was one of the few other riders I saw when it was -30C/-22F earlier this winter, so whatever works I guess.


It's like the Harley guys with their hands above their heads on the apehangers, and feet sticking way out in front, with all their weight sitting on their tailbone. They will swear it's the best position, but I'll never understand it. To each his own.
I had to forgo the commute today because we've gotten a couple inches of additional white stuff. I just can't put myself out there with the cars when the roads are covered.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

19.6 in a constant 15 mph quartering headwind at 25 F. Saw two bikes (one collecting cans) otherwise only runners on the trail. 60% humidity, 95% overcast and 100% yuk. Glad to have lunch waiting at home.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

OK, winter had officially started to wear me down. I haven't been back on the bike since my blizzard ride: The Candid Cyclist: The Soul Sucking Lake and that's pretty unusual.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Wow, that sounds awful! Glad you made it off the lake and home. I've been off too, just worn out since a flubug last weekend and shoveling snow (23" base in the yard this a.m.). I snowshoe to walk the dogs in the morning, and if that wears me out, I figure riding is a bad idea. Maybe next week, I'm driving a co-worker in tomorrow.


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

This thread helped motivate me to ride all winter. My coldest so far has been -4 with a -15 windchill. I've ridden in a blizzard and almost got plowed over by a deer. Riding in the blizzard was pretty stupid and I probably won't do that again. But this thread has helped me realize that it's your attitude not the weather that sucks. So thanks guys.

Also, the cold ride isn't the horrible thing. Getting changed in our unheated,un-insulated shop is horrible.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Soul Sucking, indeed. I feel exhausted just reading the account. How did you manage to hold a line enough to find your "exit" from the lake and then the trail, once you got to the shore?

Hi, Fell_brook. Too bad you didn`t have POV vid rolling for the deer attack- would have been like that flying antelope tackle from YouTube fame last year!


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> Hi, Fell_brook. Too bad you didn`t have POV vid rolling for the deer attack- would have been like that flying antelope tackle from YouTube fame last year!


 Thankfully, it wasn't that close. Two deer ran in front of me about 20 feet up ahead. I saw the car in the opposite lane slam on their brakes (in the blizzard) I looked to my left (I'm in the right tire lane) and made the contact with Bambi who hit a patch of ice right before the double line and slipped on all fours. I think we both were yelling the same expletives. If she didn't slip,I don't know where I'd be. Did i mention death by deer is one of my biggest fears?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Hmm, I'd never even considered death by deer as remotely likely even though I did almost hit one on a bike at high speed.

Rodar, I periodically turned off my lights and I could make out landmarks to make sure I was going in the right direction.

I didn't feel stupid riding in the blizzard since it wasn't on roads and my chances of getting squished were pretty low. It started out fun enough but I think I was more tired at the end of that ride than almost any other. I still haven't been back on the bike. Although we have had snow every day and the trails and sides of the roads are buried.

I've got high hopes for some good fast winter trails after this weekend's thaw and snowmobile traffic then next weeks freeze.


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

My phobia of deer came before I commuted. I never really thought about having an encounter on the streets. I've watched too many "real TV" episodes of people being antlered to death... Or close to it. I remember one where someone hit one with a car and it stuck in the windshield and bucked her to death.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Here, this is from our local paper and wont' help... but moose are crankier than deer.
Video: Maine moose released into wild attacks man | The Portland Press Herald / Maine Sunday Telegram


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

That didn't help at all. He's lucky that was a baby.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

39F and sunny on a new Fargo. Could be worse. Still not fully configured (waiting on a front fender bracket, second water bottle cage, need to trim the fender mount wires and maybe a little off the rear fender {wheelie in the snow clearance}) but it pretty fun to commute on that bike. Got passed by a youngster (25) on a Trek road bike, damn near killed myself running him down before he pulled off the trail. It's my stupid little way of competing on the way home. Much less embarrassing than gunning down 4-year-olds on a Big Wheel.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Bikeyface...so true...

two-panel set
If You Were Me | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Winter storm watch in effect for Wed...
Ode To Spring


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

where's m'damn winter gone!?!
salted roads everywhere but the mercury's hovering near the positive! :nono:
Studded tires still crunching the ice daily... but I'm losing hope.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

bedwards1000 said:


> Winter storm watch in effect for Wed...
> Ode To Spring


Oh yeah! Wed noon- Thursday noon:

* Locations... the northern Adirondack Mountains... Champlain
Valley... as well as central and northern Vermont... including the
Northeast Kingdom.

* Hazard types... heavy snow.

* Accumulations... 10 to 20 inches of snow.

Also featuring on Thursday... High around 10F. Winds NW at 15 to 25 mph.

Nice ode! Doesn't seem to be working though.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I'm conflicted. The snow riding has been really good lately so I can wait a while but I am pretty sick of getting all layered up.

_* Accumulations... 6 or more inches of snow and sleet possible
along with the possibility of around *a quarter inch of ice*
accretion in spots.
_
Actually, I just put the nail in the coffin of winter. I ordered a real pair of winter riding boots, Lake 303s. They hit my doorstep on Thursday and then the cold weather will be over.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Well, we've double jinxed it because I got a pair yesterday too, but more "foul weather" than what I would call true winter boots, some Diadora Polaris I got on Chainlove. I think they will be nice for spring/fall crossbike rides, which is the only bike I have clipless pedals on. That ice sounds killer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2014)

Well we may be having our last blast of winter but you wouldn't know it by the wind jacket I wore today. It was warmer this morning for the first ten so I only wore a really thin jacket. Then the temps dropped to 36 and the wind picked-up 25 gusting to 40 (no kidding) and the ride home was generally crappy. Good thing I was only fighting a full head wind 20% of the time. Finished the ride only seeing two other bikes over the last 10 miles, I may not be the dumbest guy in town but I'm at least in the bottom three. Based on my under dressing, I might be the toughest of the dumbest.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

6C today but looking at 4-6" of snow overnight!!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Spring seems a long ways off with a record low for the date of -8F this morning and the 2' of snow we got Wed-Thurs.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Less than a week away! Riding home last night the sun in the sky said spring but the 15F temp, 0 degree windchill and blowing snow disagreed. 

It will give me a chance to check out the new boots on Monday. Supposed to be 3F. With the warm temps tomorrow and then a hard freeze the trails should be pirme!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Egad, -11F here this morning. I did not feel very leprechaun-like on the ride in.

How did those boots do, Bedwards?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*If I were Bikeyface!*

Today at work it looked just like Bikeyface's workplace, only I was not as well-dressed. Note the snowed in bike rack, glittering sidewalks and salt, and snow-free parking spaces as far as the eye can see.





































If You Were Me | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^That's nice, they piled the snow up where you lock your bike so it would stand up on it's own. 

The boots are pretty good. I've worn them down to about 0F and my big toes get a little cool but not painful. I think it's about the best I can expect. I picked them up for <$200 on Nashber.

March was in like a lion and out like another lion. We got about 6" of wet heavy snow with more on the way for Sat and then another cold snap. I'm actually having a lot of fun with the trail rides but I'm ready to stop filling the oil tanks at home.

How much snow did you get in VT?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

2' last week and 4" last night here. Snowed on the way in, but close to freezing and sloppy.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I actually threw the bike in the back of my wife's car this AM. I'll ride home tonight. It's supposed to be all cleared up by then.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Induced Hypothermia - Killing a Patient to Save His/Her Life*

Not bike-related, but you winter commuters will find this interesting...
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/10/health/a-chilling-medical-trial.html?ref=health


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Studded Up Yet?*

Cyclist run over after slipping on ice - National - NZ Herald News


----------



## sepulvd (Aug 18, 2014)

Gonna start riding all year round in the Pacific northwest. Need to buy some good gloves and rain pants any suggestions


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

I've been riding year-round in the Seattle area since 2008. As far as rain pants go, I gave up on them after about a year and went to Pearl Izumi Elite tights. The tights get wet, but you stay warm.

I've had good luck with Sugoi gloves.


----------



## sepulvd (Aug 18, 2014)

Gonna look into those gloves and only reason i need rain pants is to put it over my uniform for work


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

The best gloves I've found for a cold rain are from Showers Pass. Pricey, but a better buy if you don't buy 2 others first.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2014)

I run PI Elites down to 28 or so, Amphib tights down to 15 and both below that. Gloves wise I have specialized full finger MTBs for cool, PI Lobsters for really cold and a pair of neoprene running gloves in the middle. Still using Neoprene shoe covers when toe covers aren't enough, but I'm planning on converting some XC ski boots for winter clip in use this fall.


----------



## sepulvd (Aug 18, 2014)

I found a decent jacket from dakine but no luck on pants


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I've got the showers pass storm pant. They are good quality for a pretty low price.
Showers Pass Storm Pant at BikeTiresDirect


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Im attempting to ride this winter. Picked up 2 2" 4 rows of studs schwable marathon winter tires for $50 each on chair reaction cycles.

It gets to minus 40 here, we will see the limit. Luckily i have tons of moister wicking layering for mountain snowmobiling as well as gloves, balaclavas, boots and so on. Need to stay dry and mobile in the mountains same would be on a bike. Need to figure out pants and thinking of doing skinz hand guard/muffs and wearing smaller gloves. Running my rocky 29er with 2.1" specialized ground controls when studs not needed and run the studs on my 98 schwinn moab.


----------

